# Team GB Bumps - UK BFP's *30 BFP's*



## Satine

Previously this thread was connected with the Olympics and UK ladies trying to get our BFP's by 12th Aug 2012, closing ceremony. We managed to get 9 bfp's within that time and unfortunately had 4 angel babies but we have decided as we have such a fantastic group of ladies and plenty still on TTC journey's we are keeping this thread running and giving more UK ladies the chance to join our amazing group :thumbup:


Sign up to Team GB Bumps now and let's win our own Gold medals :baby: :thumbup:

Copy and paste the following into your sig and *remove the *'s before you save it if you wish to use the banner*

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1000857-team-gb-bumps-uk-bfps-before-olympic-closing-ceremony.html][*IMG]https://i50.tinypic.com/jh39xe.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


*Team GB Bumps Members:-*

:angel:Satine:angel:
laurac1988
:pink:Jo_Bean:pink:
littlefishygg
xlouloux
:blue:paula181:blue:
:pink::angel:Cheska8:angel::pink:
:blue:claireyfairy:blue:
:blue:ttcbambino#1:blue:
soozandlily
:pink:anniepie:pink:
XxFatMummaxX
:pink:kirkie11:pink:
:bfp:babytime1:bfp:
minted69
:blue:chicky160:blue:
:blue:MrsSmartie:blue:
Elz
:blue:foxiechick1:blue:
:blue:Mrs_Bump:blue:
:blue:Lisaloo82:blue:
:bfp::blue:littlesteph:blue::bfp:
:blue:CherylC3:blue:
:bfp:motherofboys:bfp:
Beeka
:bfp:mrs n:bfp:
:bfp:BabyDeacon:bfp:
charliekay
:bfp:Starflowerb2b:bfp:
:bfp:jojolabobo:bfp:
:pink:doggylover:pink:
Vanilla
Eternity
:bfp:noodlebumxx:bfp:
:angel::angel:Bump2Baby:angel::angel:
jellyfish24
:pink:StefanieC:pink:
:bfp::angel:Twag:angel::bfp:
:bfp:hollie87:bfp:
​


----------



## laurac1988

Meee! 

as soon as AF arrives I'll be going into cycle number three. Chemical last month, no ovulation... now just waiting for AF! 

Let's get the BFP's rolling!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:bike::boat::yipee::football::ball:I am in!!!!

:hi:


----------



## Satine

Sorry to hear that Laura but loads of :dust: for the next cycle :)


----------



## littlefishygg

I'm in :D 

If I don't have by BFP by then I have high hopes for after the 100m sprint, my OH is Jamaican and a rather massive Bolt fan haha


----------



## xlouloux

Count me in, BD'ing should be an Olympic sport!!


----------



## paula181

Meee count me in too please :dance:

Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Me too! What a fab idea, come on GB BFPs!!!

My periods are still messed up after coming off the pill in Jan ( no O yet and crazy long cycles) but I hope they'll be sorted in time for the Olympics and I have a chance of a BFP!! 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## claireyfairy

Can I join too. I am on cycle 11 trying for #2!!


----------



## Satine

Thanks ladies, glad you love the idea, I have a good feeling about this thread :D

and you are right xlouloux it should be an Olympic sport :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Please add me! Go team GB!! I'm in my 1st 2ww after implanon, trying for #2!


----------



## soozandlily

Hi I'd like to join please! I'm on CD6 of my 5th cycle of TTC baby No2. I have irregular cycles that tend to be long so this month I'm taking Soy Isoflavones to try and boost O and hopefully have it arrive earlier than CD30 like last month!

GL to all and hope we get some BFP's!


----------



## laurac1988

Am taking soy next cycle too 

Just waiting for AF... she is late after anovulatory cycle... although started spotting a little today so fingers corssed she'll be with me shortly.


----------



## xlouloux

I am also waiting for AF and trying Soy Iso next cycle aswell :) fx'd it works for us all x


----------



## Satine

good luck you two :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

CD1 for me today. Never been so excited about AF showing up!


----------



## Jo_Bean

heee! nice group of brits we are getting here! How amazing if we all got our gold medals!

Here's hoping for all of us :dust:


----------



## Satine

laurac1988 said:


> CD1 for me today. Never been so excited about AF showing up!

well let's hope she comes and goes quick hun :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Either way  was late this month so was worried about where she had got to


----------



## anniepie

Hey Ladies :hi:

Can I join too please! I'm cd9, cycle 9. Don't have much hope for this cycle as we only DTD once in the right time, and err..he fell out at the wrong time :dohh: But you never know- only takes one, right!? I'm off on honeymoon next week, and will be fertile while away, so fingers crossed!!

Come the closing ceremony, I'll be a year into TTC, so put me down for the marathon :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

ooooh potential honeymoon baby! :dust: and GL!


----------



## Satine

added you anniepie, have a wonderful honeymoon and loads of :dust: for you :)


----------



## anniepie

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## soozandlily

Well I'm CD7 today and it's my last day of taking soy. The side effect's have not been too bad as I've being taking them at night, but this morning I woke up with a hangover type of headache, it was awful but it's subsided now :) 

I'm really excited about this thread, I think there's going to be quite a few BFP's, hopefully me included! Everyone around me is getting pregnant at the moment and I just feel so left out! I wanna join the club... lol


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Meeeee!! Cycle 22 for number 6!! I can be a marathon competitor!! Hahahahaxxx


----------



## anniepie

Sounds like you've been doing more training that me FatMumma!! :haha:


----------



## kirkie11

Hi count me in too please!! definitely think :sex: should be an olympic sport!! :happydance:

I ovulate next week so hopefull my DH and I can get plenty of practice in before then.....go for GOLD!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Dammit kirkie. Now I've got the two most annoying songs about GOLD stuck in my head. 

Going for, going for, GOLD!
And
GOLD (gold) always believe in your se-elf, you're indistrutab-le GOLD! :loopy:


----------



## babytime1

Ooo count me in please  im in my second 2ww... going for gold ;-) xx


----------



## anniepie

Jo_Bean said:


> Dammit kirkie. Now I've got the two most annoying songs about GOLD stuck in my head.
> 
> Going for, going for, GOLD!
> And
> GOLD (gold) always believe in your se-elf, you're indistrutab-le GOLD! :loopy:

Now I do to :haha:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Well my song at this very minute is:
"Head down, ass up 
That's the way to keep spermies up!!"
Hahaha!!
O day has had me busy!! Oing and oooooing!! :0D
And it's surprisingly comfortable on my back and having my bum propped up on a pillow!!
The things we do for the Olympics!! Heehee!! 

:hug: and baby :dust: TEAM GB!! Xxxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ps how can I get your GB banner in my sig?
Xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

But how! How do I put the pretty flag in my sig Satine!?!? I want it!


----------



## paula181

*Hi ladies how are we doing?!

I think my body is gearing up for ovulation  I have got a lot of Poas going on at the min so I catch the egg 

Have we got a siggy we could all use, it would be great if we did?! 


Xx*


----------



## kirkie11

Jo_Bean said:


> Dammit kirkie. Now I've got the two most annoying songs about GOLD stuck in my head.
> 
> Going for, going for, GOLD!
> And
> GOLD (gold) always believe in your se-elf, you're indistrutab-le GOLD! :loopy:

Hehe!! I've got that in my head now - oops!!! :dohh:


----------



## kirkie11

My body is also not far away from Ov I can feel it. My DH and I :sex: this morning so that's the first time in the fertile window. We plan to DTD tomorrow, maybe Monday if not Tuesday, then Wednesday (which I think is Ov day or there abouts!) so fingers crossed... :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

CD3 for me tomorrow. Does it make me a loser that I'm excited about soy? lol


----------



## kirkie11

I agree, a siggy would be great!


----------



## Satine

Welcome new ladies and now I also have Going For Gold in my head :haha:

I don't know much about Soy tbh but I hope it works for you ladies ;)

If you go back to the first post I have now put a link for you to add into your signatures to have the sparkly banner :D


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Forgot to quote Laurac!!! 

Not at all! I was soo pleased to finally see AF after I had my implant removed, and keen to start charting etc. Hope the soy works, are you using it to bring O forward or just give O a kick up the behind?! :thumbup:

My update:
I'm on 5DPO, Only got my cross hairs today on FF and I was glad it said we O'd on cd17, should have been CD19 (32 day cycle, but sure I'm a 29/30 day girl!) but I was sure I'd o'd earlier than that. We :sex: every day from cd14-cd17 & cd19 so fingers crossed!! I had some pinching sort of feelings yesterday, I'm totally wishing it was a sign of implantation, even though I know in reality thats super early :dohh:!

Good luck everyone, I wonder if we'll get more BFP's than team GB gold medals?!


----------



## laurac1988

Taking it to bring Ov forward as usually ov on day 26 with a 10 day lp. Hoping it will allow me to ov earlier and maybe extend my luteal phase...

Hope it's a bfp for you bambino!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

laurac1988 said:


> Taking it to bring Ov forward as usually ov on day 26 with a 10 day lp. Hoping it will allow me to ov earlier and maybe extend my luteal phase...
> 
> Hope it's a bfp for you bambino!

Really hope it works for you! I've read some articles, does it have any side effects?


----------



## minted69

Hi everyone, can i please join GB bumps. I am 2dpo with everything crossed.

Lots of :dust:


----------



## chicky160

And meeee!!!! Please :happydance: I'm on cd 13 waiting for my lovely little eggy to show! Cycle 4 with cbfm :) x


----------



## laurac1988

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Really hope it works for you! I've read some articles, does it have any side effects?

Apparently can cause hot flushes and headaches, but taking it before bed can help combat this, so that's my plan 

Welcome newbies!


----------



## laurac1988

Really looking forward to starting Soy tomorrow  Decided on days 3 - 7 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg, 200mg. 

I have a great feeling about this month. Partly because I had a chemical last cycle, but also partly because test day with be OH's birthday... and the best bit is that if it works this month bubs would be due two days before my 25th birthday! Come on Storky! Read the signs!


----------



## littlefishygg

Wahh, I'm in my fertile period and my OH "wasn't in the mood" last night because he was tired from work and we aren't going to have the opportunity to BD again for a few more days.
So frustrating, he is excited to be TTC but he doesn't listen to me about fertile periods etc and believes it will happen when it is supposed to rather than trying when it is more likely to happen.

Also I had something that looked like a mucus plug today, I have never noticed one before and I don't really know what it means. I tried to google it but different sources where saying it can be the sign of the beginning of the fertile period or that it can happen at the point of ovulation. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Satine

oh that would be a fab way to celebrate your quarter century laura and sorry about the chemical, good luck :D

and littlefishygg sorry to hear that hun, hope there is someway you can get some in somehow :hug: and I was having a read about mucus plugs the other day but still not too sure about it myself, maybe someone else can help?


----------



## xlouloux

laurac1988, sorry about your chemical, would you be able to keep us updated on any side effects soy causes? I will be taking it 3-7 when AF decides to show.


----------



## laurac1988

xlouloux said:


> laurac1988, sorry about your chemical, would you be able to keep us updated on any side effects soy causes? I will be taking it 3-7 when AF decides to show.

Sure sure


----------



## Cheska8

I don't really know about the mucas plug either, I have seen another woman mention it on another forum but no one knew there either. Sorry I'm no help!

So who is going to test this month? I still don't think O is going to happen anytime soon so I don't think I'll need to test until June at the earliest. Wonder who will be the first of us to see those double lines!!

x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I am desperate to POAS!!! I have 2 FRERS stashed, but at 6 dpo it's far too early, I think my chart looks good so far, but don't want to get my hopes up. Today I had some pain in the sides of my boobs, very unusual for me and was something I had before BFP last time. I'm trying soo hard to dismiss it though, really don't want to symptom watch too much


----------



## Satine

It is so hard to not symptom spot though :haha:

bambino your chart is defo looking good :thumbup:

I'm 11dpo today and have been having feeling AF is coming, hope it doesn't.


----------



## Cheska8

I am also obsessed with peeing on a stick, I've not even ovulated since I came off the pill and have used 3 hpts, just on the off chance that my opks, CM observations and temping are all wrong! Haha!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Add me please! I ovulate in a few days and dh just told me that he is away from tomorrow all week for work... :-/ Maybe I'll get lucky and my dates are wrong, my cycle length was longer last month but not feeling positive about catching that egg this month now!


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck ttcbambino, Satine and MrsSmartie! Keep us posted when you're going to test! x


----------



## paula181

*Aww I can't wait to see the  rolling in 



xx*


----------



## Elz

Hey :hi: can I please join you ladies?! I'm on CD17 of cycle number 9. I think I've already ovulated, but can't be sure as I don't chart, so only going by the cramps I had on CD14!! Wouldn't it be amazing if we had more BFPs than team GB have gold medals?!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

:hi: everyone new!


----------



## kirkie11

I'm due to O in a few days and my DH and I have :sex: today & yest, and plan to tomorrow too!! Having fun :winkwink: I'm so eager to POAS, just wishing the days away now!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Oooh count me in too please!!!


----------



## Satine

I am loving the response to this thread, can't wait to get some :bfp: 's


----------



## littlefishygg

MrsSmartie said:


> Add me please! I ovulate in a few days and dh just told me that he is away from tomorrow all week for work... :-/ Maybe I'll get lucky and my dates are wrong, my cycle length was longer last month but not feeling positive about catching that egg this month now!

ergh, I feel you pain, this is literally exactly what happened to me this week, I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and won't see my OH for another couple of days and hadn't seen him for 5 days beforehand so unless I am wrong about having ovulated (I judge from CM) I am out for this month.
I have my fingers crossed for you that your dates are wrong though. Good luck


----------



## minted69

Hello everyone,

3dpo and may i say the longest ever.

Hope soy works for


----------



## anniepie

Hi all :hi:

Sorry I've not been about this weekend...find it hard when OH is about :haha:

Well, was expecting AF yesterday or today but nothing yet. Temp dropped somewhat today but not right down. This month has been a bit odd for me generally. Temps didn't go as high as usual. And not 100% sure when I O'd. I usually have a 10 day LP but the last 3 cycles its been 8-9 days. If my temps not right down tomorrow morning I'll test again...

Hope you're all hanging in there!


----------



## Satine

oh FXed the :witch: stays away for you anniepie, here's hoping you are the first one :D


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Good Luck annipie, lets us know how you get on! Fingers crossed for :bfp:

Well I officially hate FF today! I put in my temp and it's moved my O day from cd17 to cd21! I understand the principles of why it's done it, but makes no sense to me. Likely I'll be out this month if that's whats happened. So I'm now 3dpo not 7dpo :growlmad:


----------



## anniepie

AF got me this morning :grr: On to cycle 10 and fxd for a honeymoon baby

TTC Bambino-had a look at your chart and completely agree with FF I'm afraid. But I would definitely say you're not out from your BD patterns. You BD on O day and 2days before and the day after. So you're definitely in with a good shot!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

anniepie said:


> AF got me this morning :grr: On to cycle 10 and fxd for a honeymoon baby
> 
> TTC Bambino-had a look at your chart and completely agree with FF I'm afraid. But I would definitely say you're not out from your BD patterns. You BD on O day and 2days before and the day after. So you're definitely in with a good shot!

Damn that :witch:!! Hope all the relaxing and soaking up the sun will bring you a honeymoon baby xx

I agree with FF too, just don't like it LOL!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh bless Anniepie - sorry about the b:witch: but a honeymoon baby would be awesome!!!
fx'd and :dust: to you!


----------



## chicky160

Fxd for a honeymoon baby anniepie. 

Afm got my peak this morning. Normally I'm due ov 2nd peak so it's going to be a busy couple of days trying to catch that egg :happydance: x


----------



## paula181

Oh my days I can feel my body is gearing up for Ovulation :dance: lines are getting darker on my opks :yipee: 
I hope its this weekend when my hubby is here :dohh::haha:

Xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Count me in please. Once af is over this will be my first month of ttc.
I notice a lot of you are talking about soya, I have quite a bit of soya in my diet: milk, quorn etc, is this good, bad or indifferent when ttc?
Am super excited about the olympics too, have tickets to baketball, football, volleyball and boxing.


----------



## Satine

Welcome aboard Mrs_Bump and loads of luck on your TTC journey, hope it doesn't take too long for you hun.

paula181 I am loving the banner you made please can I use that instead, much better than the one I did :)


----------



## MrsSmartie

littlefishygg said:


> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> Add me please! I ovulate in a few days and dh just told me that he is away from tomorrow all week for work... :-/ Maybe I'll get lucky and my dates are wrong, my cycle length was longer last month but not feeling positive about catching that egg this month now!
> 
> ergh, I feel you pain, this is literally exactly what happened to me this week, I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and won't see my OH for another couple of days and hadn't seen him for 5 days beforehand so unless I am wrong about having ovulated (I judge from CM) I am out for this month.
> I have my fingers crossed for you that your dates are wrong though. Good luckClick to expand...

I was wrong! I ovulated today! I wondered why I was completely baby mad today. Fortunately I always get a few minutes of ovulation pain when I ovulate, so I know! I got some right-sided throbbing and was like 'YES!'. DH has gone away now but we BD this morning and yesterday so hopefully I caught it in time! Fingers crossed! Hope your dates were wrong but if not, good luck for next month! Why does it all take so much time and patience?!?! I am not a patient woman! lol xx


----------



## xlouloux

I am so excited, if my temp goes up high enough tomorrow FF finally gives me cross hairs, granted they will only be dotted ones lol and I will be out cause we barely BD'd, but it means AF is finally on the way and I can move on!!! Bring on the GB Bump! :D


----------



## MrsSmartie

Mrs_Bump said:


> Count me in please. Once af is over this will be my first month of ttc.
> I notice a lot of you are talking about soya, I have quite a bit of soya in my diet: milk, quorn etc, is this good, bad or indifferent when ttc?
> Am super excited about the olympics too, have tickets to baketball, football, volleyball and boxing.

Wow! You got a lot of tickets! We bought some paralympic day tickets as didn't get any others. Will be good to see the Olympic Village etc. Good luck this month, we are on our first month ttc, ovulating atm. I don't know about soya, I take multi-vitamins and cut out alcohol but haven't given much thought to diet really! x


----------



## paula181

*Here's the link for the banner, I didn't make it though I'm not that talented! XLouLouX did it 

xx

https://i50.tinypic.com/jh39xe.jpg[/IMG ][/COLOR][/B]*


----------



## kirkie11

I think I Ov tomorrow or wed as it feels close so as we BD'd yest & the day before and plan to in a minute :winkwink: and tomorrow (phew poor DH!) so hopefully we'll catch the egg!

Seems there's a few of us who have O'd at similar time so will be POAS so hopefully we'll get our BFPs at the same time!!! :flower:


----------



## xlouloux

Wouldn't it just be incredible if every single one of us got a bfp!


----------



## Satine

I am still wishing and hoping AF stays away...

Thankyou, that is great xLouLoux going to edit the link for it on the main page, so feel free to use the better one everyone :D


----------



## MrsSmartie

:dust: 

that would be great! xx


----------



## paula181

*Ive got a great feeling about this thread. Bring on the 



xx*


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I really hope we all get our BFP's too, getting very excited for everyone!!


----------



## Cheska8

I have a really good feeling too, hope we get lots of BFPs soon!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Satine said:


> I am still wishing and hoping AF stays away...
> 
> Thankyou, that is great xLouLoux going to edit the link for it on the main page, so feel free to use the better one everyone :D

Your chart looks really good, can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Can I join please? I'm WTT for 2 reasons. dH in afghan until June 9th ish and also awaiting AF after chemical last month (we managed to catch the egg while DH was home on his r and r in march but wasn't successful ) 

I've been having irregular cycles since one shot of depo march 2011 and now been referred to gynaecologist as my estrogen is low, my gp was concerned it could be premature menopause but there's no history in my family and I'm only 30 so Im hoping it's just my body hasn't been able to kick start itself after depo. 

I went to a homeopath 2 weeks ago and he thinks I'm super stressed and my hormones are all over the place so desperately trying to relax but so hard with DH out there and looking after my 4 year old boy on my own. Happy thoughts happy thoughts xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Lisaloo82 said:


> Can I join please? I'm WTT for 2 reasons. dH in afghan until June 9th ish and also awaiting AF after chemical last month (we managed to catch the egg while DH was home on his r and r in march but wasn't successful )
> 
> I've been having irregular cycles since one shot of depo march 2011 and now been referred to gynaecologist as my estrogen is low, my gp was concerned it could be premature menopause but there's no history in my family and I'm only 30 so Im hoping it's just my body hasn't been able to kick start itself after depo.
> 
> I went to a homeopath 2 weeks ago and he thinks I'm super stressed and my hormones are all over the place so desperately trying to relax but so hard with DH out there and looking after my 4 year old boy on my own. Happy thoughts happy thoughts xx

Sorry you're so stressed out at the minute Hun and it won't be long til your hub home and safe!
I have a couple of very close friends who have just returned from afghan and I worried about them every single day but obviously my worry can be nothing compared to yours!!

How are you otherwise? Busy I bet with your little one?! Heehee! 
:hug:
XxxxxxxxX


----------



## Satine

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Your chart looks really good, can't wait for you to test!!!

thanks hun, have had a little bit of spotting the last couple of days so I think the :witch: might be coming but according to FF she isn't due til 18th so fingers crossed :wacko:



Lisaloo82 said:


> Can I join please? I'm WTT for 2 reasons. dH in afghan until June 9th ish and also awaiting AF after chemical last month (we managed to catch the egg while DH was home on his r and r in march but wasn't successful )
> 
> I've been having irregular cycles since one shot of depo march 2011 and now been referred to gynaecologist as my estrogen is low, my gp was concerned it could be premature menopause but there's no history in my family and I'm only 30 so Im hoping it's just my body hasn't been able to kick start itself after depo.
> 
> I went to a homeopath 2 weeks ago and he thinks I'm super stressed and my hormones are all over the place so desperately trying to relax but so hard with DH out there and looking after my 4 year old boy on my own. Happy thoughts happy thoughts xx

Welcome Lisaloo, sorry about your chemical hun and hope things start to settle for you soon :hugs:


----------



## soozandlily

Hey everyone, I've been busy with work over the weekend but just had a quick read through all the post's I've missed. I noticed that some people were asking to be updated about side effect's of soy. Well I'm on CD11 now and took 120mg of soy CD 3-7. I took them at night before bed as to try and cut out the side effect's. The only things I noticed really was (tmi coming up lol) my bowels were very loose compared to usual and I got a lot of gas whilst taking them. I did have a few night sweats, but to be honest I get these anyway so not sure if it was an effect of the soy or not. As for headaches I was pretty lucky, just had the one when I woke up on CD7, felt like I'd been out on the drink the night before lol It soon subsided though as the day went on. 

I took the soy to try and bring forward O as the past two months I've been O'ing around CD30, which has been so frustrating! I'm not sure if I even O'd the 2 months before that as wasn't using OPK's and my cycles were considerably shorter than they usually are. I don't seem to have any pattern to my cycles other than they are usually 35 days + with the odd 28-30day cycle thrown in just to make me even more confused than I already am lol

I'm feeling like this is going to be a really good thread for us all, the BFP's will be rolling in shortly I can feel it! :)


----------



## soozandlily

laurac1988 said:


> CD3 for me tomorrow. Does it make me a loser that I'm excited about soy? lol

I was very VERY excited about taking soy, so your not alone lol I really hope it works! I'm CD11 now so really hoping that O show's in the next week or so, that would be a really nice change from CD30 of previous cycles :) Good luck and FX!


----------



## littlesteph

Can i join, due on this saturday


----------



## xlouloux

Thanks for the info soozandlily, I am really looking forward to trying Soy but I am abit weary. I tend to get side effects with whatever I take, whether it's vitamins, painkillers or my worst nightmare - antibiotics! I will try taking it at night and see how it works out. Good luck!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

littlesteph said:


> Can i join, due on this saturday

:hi: Good luck testing and hope AF stays away! And also to Lisaloo, sorry about your chemical :flower: wishing a safe return for your DH

Soozandlilly - hope soy works for you. I O'd cd 21 of what I thought was a 30-32 day cycle, but it was my first proper cycle after bc so I've no idea, but cd21 seems late to me, so may give soy a try if cycle hasn't settled down in a few mths.


----------



## Satine

littlesteph said:


> Can i join, due on this saturday

you are due AF around same time as me, let's hope we are both celebrating this weekend :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hi can I please join??? I'm cd12 waiting to ov...xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? I'm WTT for 2 reasons. dH in afghan until June 9th ish and also awaiting AF after chemical last month (we managed to catch the egg while DH was home on his r and r in march but wasn't successful )
> 
> I've been having irregular cycles since one shot of depo march 2011 and now been referred to gynaecologist as my estrogen is low, my gp was concerned it could be premature menopause but there's no history in my family and I'm only 30 so Im hoping it's just my body hasn't been able to kick start itself after depo.
> 
> I went to a homeopath 2 weeks ago and he thinks I'm super stressed and my hormones are all over the place so desperately trying to relax but so hard with DH out there and looking after my 4 year old boy on my own. Happy thoughts happy thoughts xx
> 
> Sorry you're so stressed out at the minute Hun and it won't be long til your hub home and safe!
> I have a couple of very close friends who have just returned from afghan and I worried about them every single day but obviously my worry can be nothing compared to yours!!
> 
> How are you otherwise? Busy I bet with your little one?! Heehee!
> :hug:
> XxxxxxxxXClick to expand...

I'm trying to stay positive in regards to TTC... So hard tho as AF is AWOL since march 17th so have no idea where I am. I've started to temp but need to have done it for maybe 6 weeks at least so I can build a picture and try to figure out if I'm have ovulated or not. 

Alfie certainly keeps me busy so does my puppy he's wild,,, a lil bichon frise so cute x


----------



## littlesteph

Satine said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Can i join, due on this saturday
> 
> you are due AF around same time as me, let's hope we are both celebrating this weekend :)Click to expand...

Fingers crossed and baby dust :D


----------



## Lisaloo82

Evening ladies, well I'm proper moody today and getting a few cramps so hoping its finally AF making her return. Hope so as I'm currently on CD 60! 
My mood probably isn't helped by the fact a friend in the same circle of girls I go out with has just announced her pregnancy, she thinks she about 8 weeks, I would have been 8 weeks sat just gone if chemical hadn't have happened. I'm so happy for her as she's lovely but can't helped feeling more gutted now about my chemical.

How is everyone anyways x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

It must be really hard, especially as you would've been a similar stage. A girl from my NCT group had her baby over the weekend, so pleased for them, but I swear my ovaries ached when I saw the picture of her new little man. Hopefully we'll all have nice BFP's soon, big hugs xx

Quick question.. Anyone else have or know why I might have ewcm at this stage of my cycle? 4dpo and really confused! I had read that you can get it towards end of a cycle? I don't know if I should note it on my FF chart as don't want it to change my ov date again!


----------



## anniepie

TTCBambino- you can get 'patchy' EWCM patterns if you have Ovarian cysts. They're nothing to worry about and shouldn't affect your fertility. Many women will get them and they'll just go away on their own. I know from scans previously I get them and they clear up no problem and I also get patchy EWCM some cycles so put it down to the cysts. Still mark it on your chart- FF won't likely read anything into it unless you have other signs too. You can always override anyway!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but....the ewcm is now cloudy and more gloopy, not stretchy. I'm also getting a pressure like cramp right in the middle of abdo at the point where bikini line joins tummy (where they'd do a c section cut) the last 2 days. I'm a bit crampy and back achy too. But all these things are so similar to af, except the cm and middle pain, I'm trying not to think about it too much. Who else is driving themselves mad??!!


----------



## chicky160

ttcbambino#1 said:


> It must be really hard, especially as you would've been a similar stage. A girl from my NCT group had her baby over the weekend, so pleased for them, but I swear my ovaries ached when I saw the picture of her new little man. Hopefully we'll all have nice BFP's soon, big hugs xx
> 
> Quick question.. Anyone else have or know why I might have ewcm at this stage of my cycle? 4dpo and really confused! I had read that you can get it towards end of a cycle? I don't know if I should note it on my FF chart as don't want it to change my ov date again!




I wouldn't bother it's quite common to he it at various stages through your cycle and we all know what ff can be like at times! Lol. I tend to only put it on when I know I'm fertile so my crosshairs don't bump around too much :winkwink: x


----------



## Satine

ttcbambino#1 said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but....the ewcm is now cloudy and more gloopy, not stretchy. I'm also getting a pressure like cramp right in the middle of abdo at the point where bikini line joins tummy (where they'd do a c section cut) the last 2 days. I'm a bit crampy and back achy too. But all these things are so similar to af, except the cm and middle pain, I'm trying not to think about it too much. Who else is driving themselves mad??!!

Me :dohh: always try not to but it's too hard :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Satine said:


> ttcbambino#1 said:
> 
> 
> I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but....the ewcm is now cloudy and more gloopy, not stretchy. I'm also getting a pressure like cramp right in the middle of abdo at the point where bikini line joins tummy (where they'd do a c section cut) the last 2 days. I'm a bit crampy and back achy too. But all these things are so similar to af, except the cm and middle pain, I'm trying not to think about it too much. Who else is driving themselves mad??!!
> 
> Me :dohh: always try not to but it's too hard :haha:Click to expand...

Tell me about it, I've been at work tonight and been sitting at my desk obsessing over every little twinge :dohh: thing is if we weren't ttc we probably wouldn't even notice these things!


----------



## Satine

Well the dreaded :witch: got me today so onto the next one I go


----------



## foxiechick1

Satine said:


> Well the dreaded :witch: got me today so onto the next one I go

Oh no! :cry: will keep my fingers crossed for you for next month xx


----------



## xlouloux

Witch finally got me, wooohhooo so glad I can move on, now to get that GB BFP!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Satine said:


> Well the dreaded :witch: got me today so onto the next one I go

sorry to hear that Satine. Pretty sure I'm defo out this month too, O date changed again and we didn't bd anywhere near it, so just waiting for af to turn up, but who knows when!

GL everyone, lets get some BFP's on this thread asap!!!


----------



## anniepie

Sorry to those who got AF and :dust: to everyone

I'm off on honeymoon tomorrow so I'll see you in a few weeks!


----------



## xlouloux

Have a great time on your honeymoon! xxx


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> Sorry to those who got AF and :dust: to everyone
> 
> I'm off on honeymoon tomorrow so I'll see you in a few weeks!

Have a fantastic time! x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Have a lovely time!! Fingers crossed for a honeymoon BFP!


----------



## Satine

Thanks ladies :dust: to everyone

Yay for AF for you loulou and sorry you think you are out bambino.

Have a fab honeymoon anniepie :)


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you, my soy is on the way. I will be taking it CD5-9 if it arrives on Monday along with my OPKs. I can't believe how excited I am getting about taking it, just praying it works! If it does I would be due around Valentine's day and my Birthday :D


----------



## motherofboys

Can I join? I'm not too hopeful though. Had been feeling very positive this cycle and appear to be out early


----------



## paula181

*Hi ladies well the olympics torch has been lit and now the fun begins  Bring on the 

xx*


----------



## kirkie11

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Quick question.. Anyone else have or know why I might have ewcm at this stage of my cycle? 4dpo and really confused! I had read that you can get it towards end of a cycle? I don't know if I should note it on my FF chart as don't want it to change my ov date again!

I had this yesterday and thought to myself "that's it I'm out this month" or that maybe I'd got my O date wrong, but as other ladies have said it could just be normal. I don't "feel" pregnant at the moment tho. :nope:

FX for our :bfp: 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi Motherofboys :hi:

The torch is coming through our town, I might have to go see it and see if it brings an luck!! Although it's leaving it's overnight stay near here really early so we'd have to be up very early to catch it! :wacko:


----------



## motherofboys

Hi ttcbambino#1 Where abouts are you? Whens it coming through?
My cycles have started messing me round after being 28 days for ages had a 49 day cycle and a 26 day cycle (although I o'd late on CD19) I honestly think I'll be taking a break if I don't get a team GB BFP


----------



## ttcbambino#1

motherofboys said:


> Hi ttcbambino#1 Where abouts are you? Whens it coming through?
> My cycles have started messing me round after being 28 days for ages had a 49 day cycle and a 26 day cycle (although I o'd late on CD19) I honestly think I'll be taking a break if I don't get a team GB BFP

I'm in Maidstone, so it's coming 19/20th July. It has an overnight stay at Leeds Castle and then out through the town centre on the AM of the 20th, but think it's at 6.30am!!!

I fixed my FF chart. Turns out by putting fertile cm in after o date FF thought I would possibly still be fertile, but when I say ewcm, it was but not like what I'd get around O period, so I took the fertile cm out and it went back to cd21 for ov

I hope you get your bfp soon, ttc can be exhausting in more ways than one :winkwink:


----------



## motherofboys

It is exhausting. I bought a thermometer but I really don't feel I have the heart to temp and to keep up with the opks and cm and cp. its far too confusing. FF had me fertile for well over a week. Even after my cervix closed and dropped. Then I came on at 7dpo. I'm usually so positive but I am not feeling good about this month


----------



## Beeka

Can I join too? :)


----------



## ttcbambino#1

motherofboys said:


> It is exhausting. I bought a thermometer but I really don't feel I have the heart to temp and to keep up with the opks and cm and cp. its far too confusing. FF had me fertile for well over a week. Even after my cervix closed and dropped. Then I came on at 7dpo. I'm usually so positive but I am not feeling good about this month

It is quite intensive :wacko: Hubby thinks I'm taking it too far charting and temping, but then he thinks he should only have to just look at me and I get pg, but clearly thats not worked!! I mean I was crying, literally sobbing on friday when FF changed my ov date! Thats a sure sign things are getting silly, but I am a bit of a control freak....so I'll probably keep at it :dohh:

Chin up, at least we have here to rant and moan!! 

:flower: Beeka, hope my moaning hasn't put you off team GB lol!!!


----------



## motherofboys

Perhaps I need to have a good cry. With my last baby it took 12 months and I was crying at my hubby saying it was never going to happen and we were only ever meant to have 2 and I'd just have to get used to it. About a week later I tested out of habit and there was my BFP! I'm really not sure if I can stop though. I'm such an impatient person that TTC is like torture for me LOL all that waiting to O then waiting for BFP month after month


----------



## Cheska8

Beeka said:


> Can I join too? :)

Hi Beeka - Welcome! :hugs:

Just had a look at your chart, I thought my last one was a nightmare at 65 days but you've taken my crown for the most annoying cycle! 

I don't think I ovulated in mine so I'm hoping that this cycle I do. I had two positive opks yday and the day before, but I only got them positive on the morning, i did another one each afternoon and both were negative, so i'm not sure what to think. Has anyone else ever had that with their opks? I'll see what my temp does tomorrow and Wed, but I'm not very hopeful of a rise as I had the same thing last month and no rise.

Come on stupid body OVULATE! Bloody pill messing my olympic hopes up! :growlmad:


----------



## Cheska8

motherofboys said:


> Perhaps I need to have a good cry. With my last baby it took 12 months and I was crying at my hubby saying it was never going to happen and we were only ever meant to have 2 and I'd just have to get used to it. About a week later I tested out of habit and there was my BFP! I'm really not sure if I can stop though. I'm such an impatient person that TTC is like torture for me LOL all that waiting to O then waiting for BFP month after month

I know the feeling, I like my life to be planned out and I don't like waiting for things! Fingers crossed you don't have to wait much longer honey. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies, how's it going? I'm still testing for ov. CD11 over here. usually o day 26 but took sot this cycle in the hope that it will move it forward


----------



## motherofboys

Going to start temping in the morning, and the opks


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Cheska/motherofboys - I found OPK's didn't work for me, but then I was probably testing around the wrong time!! :dohh: I was getting faint lines, then nothing so didn't bother to carry on!! I might try again next cycle, just I'm a bit wary of them , the only time I'v ever had a pos one was when I was pg last time!

Laurac - how did you find the soy? What CD did you stop? Really hope it works for you, keep us updated! 

Well I could test today if I had a 32 day cycle like last month, but I'm only 11dpo and had a :bfn: yesterday so think it might be best to hang on till 14dpo if I can. But don't feel too positive :nope: surely I would have got something at 10dpo?? Plus I now have zero symptoms, I feel completely and utterly..normal


----------



## xlouloux

Ladies I am in a bit of a pickle, I am CD6 and my Soy didn't arrive :( It should come tomorrow, do you think it will be ok to take it CD7-11? I know that's late but I don't mind as DF is going away in a few days. I am just worried it's too late to take it, I don't want to wait till next cycle, I want my Team GB Bump!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

xlouloux said:


> Ladies I am in a bit of a pickle, I am CD6 and my Soy didn't arrive :( It should come tomorrow, do you think it will be ok to take it CD7-11? I know that's late but I don't mind as DF is going away in a few days. I am just worried it's too late to take it, I don't want to wait till next cycle, I want my Team GB Bump!

I've no idea! I've only ever heard of it being taken up to cd7 :shrug: Does it depend on how long your cycle is maybe? Sorry I'm not much help x


----------



## xlouloux

I know, I am gutted. :( I guess it can't hurt to try, I had an anovulatory cycle last cycle, so I don't mind when it makes me ovulate aslong as It does at some point, better late than never right?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

It could be worth ago, if I was in the same position I suspect I would take it! I have heard it can prevent O though, so maybe do a little bit of reading and weigh up the pros & cons x


----------



## motherofboys

The amount of women I see say that they had spent months symptom spotting and then the month they did fall pregnant they didn't feel anything. 
Apparently some women have very short surges so should test twice a day or they might miss it. 
I didn't end up temping or using the OPK I was at my sons friends house all afternoon. I still just feel like I don't have my heart in it. Set up for disappointment already. Like I'm going through the motions until August/September time, until we take a break.


----------



## Satine

Morning ladies, hope we are all enjoying the sunshine? :D

Try to stay positive motherofboys you are now in this team and we are all going to get BFP's ;)


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I feel so silly being all negative when I havent been trying half as long as some people. lets hope we all get those BFPs


----------



## ttcbambino#1

morning! We're just heading out to the park for a bit, Liv needs to burn off the rest of the tantrum she had this morning! To be honest I'd actually like to stay in, I'm soo tired and I have work at 5pm. I'm also a bit annoyed with DH who has taken a rare afternoon off work, but is off up the airfield instead of spending some time with us. I wouldn't normally be annoyed, but it just wound me up today!

I'm 12dpo today, BFN yesterday and day before, but not with fmu and guessing AF will be a bit later due to Oing late?? If not I guess I'm 1 day late. I'm trying really hard not to test again till the weekend maybe


----------



## laurac1988

Soy shouldn't be started past Cd5 xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi all

i don't post much on here but have to say I read everythng :) So I feel like I know you all and then thought I should post again to say hi!

The torch came through our neck of the woods yesterday, didn't get to see it but my MIL went into Bath to watch the parade and Jason Gardiner was running with it. She said it was only 2 seconds but worth it.

Am sat in the garden today, supposed to be working but I am on here instead! Although it's getting a little bit hot and I think I should go inside and get some shade for a little while. Don't want to burn! But don't want to waste all this lovely weather either!

So I am supposed to ov today. Was going to try and seduce hubby by text but he seems like he's in a bit of a bad mood. I bet I do ov today and then we don't :sex: and I end up getting pissy with him :growlmad:

I promise myself I will not bite and have an argument, just seduce him anyway :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Well... I don't know when I'm ovulating this cycle because of the soy. My donor informed my yesterday that he's going away for ten days. Wouldn't have minded so much if he'd told me this on CD1 but hey... what can you do? Guy's gotta have a life! ha ha. 
So I'm getting a donation tonight (cd13) in the hope that I will ov in the next few days. I don't usually ov until CD26 and he's back on cd24, so if I ov as normal I will be fine for timing. But if I ov any time between about cd18 and cd24 I'm screwed. 
Worst thing is, after this month I need to take a two month break. Me and OH have a holiday booked for april 2012 to NYC and if it's BFP this month baby would be 4/6 weeks old, which is fine. However, if it worked next month I would have a two week old, which I'm not up for because of passports and such, and the month after I would be way too pregnant to go. This is all assuming everyone's on time!

So annoyed :-(


----------



## laurac1988

Here comes the positivity!

So, I thought about this, and apparently spermies can live in you for up to seven days. SO if my donor has super sperm (which I assume he does as he has many donor children) it will hopefully live seven days, THUS covering me until CD20. Then I only hae three days CD21,22,23 until he's back on CD24 and can get another donation. So Here's hoping I ov sometime now or not until CD24. 

Positive thinking!!!

Please, please wish me luck ladies. Really want it to be this month. I don't want to take a two month break :-(


----------



## Satine

Good luck laura loads of :dust: for you hun and FXed for the super sperm


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh hun! That's so annoying! So how do you do it? Sorry if too probing, but I am so intrigued!


----------



## laurac1988

the donation? I go to his, he has "provided" the sample just before I get there. I have a lie down, he pops the donation in with a medicine syringe. Then I lay down for 20 mins or so... then up and home 

xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Amazing!

Let's hope the super spermies stick to a lovely egg then! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so. Donation went well, so fingers crossed I will ov in next couple of days


----------



## mrs n

count me in!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Glad the donation went well Laurac, wishing you lost of :dust:

I'm in a very bad mood today! Another BFN, I don't know why I bother POAS, but seeing as I don't really know when to expect af I guess I'll just either need to keep testing or wait till she shows up. I'm just wondering if I'll be someone who needs to be really late to get a BFP?? The time gap last time between implanon removal and a BFP was between 6-7 weeks, but I didn't get af in the meantime like I did this time :shrug:

In other news we registered for the ballott for tickets to the olympic flame celebrations in our town. Leeds castle is so pretty and they do amazing fireworks, so hope we get lucky, don't think we'll know till mid June.

Off to enjoy the sunshine :coolio:have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear about the BFN hun xx


----------



## Satine

sorry about your bfn hun :hugs:

Welcome aboard mrs n :wave:


----------



## motherofboys

Well I am feeling a bit better today. More positive over all, but not for this month, but that's OK, I know it will happen eventually. I even did an OPK, I'm only on CD9 I think (haven't been keeping much track so far) and wasn't expecting much from it anyway. It had the faintest line I have ever had on an OPK as I expected.


----------



## Beeka

laurac1988 said:


> Well... I don't know when I'm ovulating this cycle because of the soy. My donor informed my yesterday that he's going away for ten days. Wouldn't have minded so much if he'd told me this on CD1 but hey... what can you do? Guy's gotta have a life! ha ha.
> So I'm getting a donation tonight (cd13) in the hope that I will ov in the next few days. I don't usually ov until CD26 and he's back on cd24, so if I ov as normal I will be fine for timing. But if I ov any time between about cd18 and cd24 I'm screwed.
> Worst thing is, after this month I need to take a two month break. Me and OH have a holiday booked for april 2012 to NYC and if it's BFP this month baby would be 4/6 weeks old, which is fine. However, if it worked next month I would have a two week old, which I'm not up for because of passports and such, and the month after I would be way too pregnant to go. This is all assuming everyone's on time!
> 
> So annoyed :-(

Hi Laura, I use a donor too :)

I hope your dates work out and you catch that egg! 

I got my positive OPK today and had a donation last night, then one today and one tomorrow too, so there should be lots there waiting for the egg. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beeka

motherofboys said:


> Well I am feeling a bit better today. More positive over all, but not for this month, but that's OK, I know it will happen eventually. I even did an OPK, I'm only on CD9 I think (haven't been keeping much track so far) and wasn't expecting much from it anyway. It had the faintest line I have ever had on an OPK as I expected.

:hugs: It will happen!! I hope you get a positive OPK very soon x


----------



## xlouloux

Finally started Soy today, so excited!! :D Praying it works, bring on the BFP!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi Ladies

Can any recommend what IC opk's they buy? I want to stock up for next cycle, but not sure what ones to buy. Going to buy bulk this time and POAS as much as poss to catch the surge this month!

AF still hasn't arrived, 15dpo, but had a big temp shift today so expecting her this weekend, wish she'd get a move on!

Feeling super tired, DD woke me up at 5.45am, she wanted to see 'iggle', luckily I sky+ some!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey girlies, just an update. Not posted for a while but been lurking! I'm now 12dpo, no bloody symptoms and BFN yesterday. Sore boobs yesterday but basically no different to every month that AF is on the way. I know she is coming but feeling pretty disheartened about it. Little bit of me hoping I can test at 14dpo and have a different resultThis is only my first month TTC so I know it's nothing really but I have been acting completely nuts this month and the TWW has been the longest two weeks of my life! Glad we've all got each other for support coz I never realised how difficult this whole process could be on your mental state! 
Lots of luck to everyone!


----------



## Beeka

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can any recommend what IC opk's they buy? I want to stock up for next cycle, but not sure what ones to buy. Going to buy bulk this time and POAS as much as poss to catch the surge this month!
> 
> AF still hasn't arrived, 15dpo, but had a big temp shift today so expecting her this weekend, wish she'd get a move on!
> 
> Feeling super tired, DD woke me up at 5.45am, she wanted to see 'iggle', luckily I sky+ some!

Hiya. I use the one step ones off of ebay. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30-OVULA...althCare_RL&hash=item45efe7bcde#ht_1314wt_952

They work really well. They only give me a second line when I'm about to ovulate. I've used others where I constantly had a second line and was always trying to work out if it was a positive or not.


----------



## Beeka

MrsSmartie said:


> Hey girlies, just an update. Not posted for a while but been lurking! I'm now 12dpo, no bloody symptoms and BFN yesterday. Sore boobs yesterday but basically no different to every month that AF is on the way. I know she is coming but feeling pretty disheartened about it. Little bit of me hoping I can test at 14dpo and have a different resultThis is only my first month TTC so I know it's nothing really but I have been acting completely nuts this month and the TWW has been the longest two weeks of my life! Glad we've all got each other for support coz I never realised how difficult this whole process could be on your mental state!
> Lots of luck to everyone!

:hugs: Remember you're not out until the witch arrives!! I'm in Sussex too :)


----------



## MrsSmartie

AF got me this afternoon... Tbh I'm a bit relieved as I knew that this wasn't my month and the pressure of not knowing was stressing me out. A couple of weeks to just BD often but not worry about ot all will be nice! The problem is I'm a midwife so I can never get away from it! I spend all my busy days delivering babies and wanting to keep them! Lol. We'll get there in the end girls! Baby dust to everyone  xxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

MrsSmartie said:


> AF got me this afternoon... Tbh I'm a bit relieved as I knew that this wasn't my month and the pressure of not knowing was stressing me out. A couple of weeks to just BD often but not worry about ot all will be nice! The problem is I'm a midwife so I can never get away from it! I spend all my busy days delivering babies and wanting to keep them! Lol. We'll get there in the end girls! Baby dust to everyone  xxx

Sorry AF came hunni but as you say it's a fresh new cycle with a fresh optimisim! I really hope this is your :bfp: cycle!!

I've always wanted to be a midwife!! My friend qualified last year and she is fab!!
Baby :dust: sweetie
Xxxxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

XxFatMummaxX said:


> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> AF got me this afternoon... Tbh I'm a bit relieved as I knew that this wasn't my month and the pressure of not knowing was stressing me out. A couple of weeks to just BD often but not worry about ot all will be nice! The problem is I'm a midwife so I can never get away from it! I spend all my busy days delivering babies and wanting to keep them! Lol. We'll get there in the end girls! Baby dust to everyone  xxx
> 
> Sorry AF came hunni but as you say it's a fresh new cycle with a fresh optimisim! I really hope this is your :bfp: cycle!!
> 
> I've always wanted to be a midwife!! My friend qualified last K
> year and she is fab!!
> Baby :dust: sweetie
> XxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks! Yeah it is a great job really, just not ideal when broody! Lots of luck to you as well hun xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

AF got me today too, not sure how this next cycle will be, we shall see! If I have another 36 day cycle and we catch the eggy I could be on for a BFP in time for DD's 2nd b'day!!

Beeka- I got the one step opks so will be giving them a go this month.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Sorry to the girlies that got AF but there is still loads of time for those Olympic bfps!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyDeacon

hello ladies!! im vicki can i please join?? im TTC #2 , currently CD 11..


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry to the ladies AF got.
I have temped 2 days in a row, go me LMAO I don't know much about it though. Is it ok for temps to fluctuate .1 or .2 degrees either way or should you have the same temp every day? My temp dropped .1 degree from yesterday. This is ok, not a bad sign or anything? I haven't O'd yet, I should be due to around wed/thurs but after the past 2 months don't know what to expect.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Sorry to the recent victims o the :witch: she'll be left for dust by all of us before the closing ceremony!!

Well AF was due today and is MIA!! 14dpo and :bfn: on ic with fmu!!
Don't wanna be in limbo so something needs to show whether it's the wicked bi**h or a dab :bfp: !!
Hope everyone is well

XxxxX


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to all those who got af.

I got +opk today! Currently 4 days post donation and donor is not in town. Have my fingers crossed it could still happen for me this cycle. 

Amazing, the soy moved my first +opk from CD24 to CD17!


----------



## xlouloux

Sorry to everyone who got AF, still plenty of time. :D 

laurac1988, glad the soy worked! I take my last dose tomorrow and wasn't feeling very hopeful about it till I just read your post!! :D


----------



## xlouloux

Morning all, I finished Soy yesterday and got an almost pos opk today! DF is back tomorrow and I am ready to pounce.:haha: Hope I ovulate soon.:flower:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I'm thinking of doing soy next month. Went to get some in holland and barrett to start this cycle, but only had tablets of 750mg per pill!!! So thought I best avoid them as far too high a dosage. Will get some at tesco's, there isn't a big one right in town and no where else seems to sell them! I was doing some research and it does say you can do either cd3-7 or cd5-9. I'm still not sure about dosage, might follow your lead LauraC, what I've read seems to point to going by the rule of double what you'd take of clomid?? But your way seems better LOL!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi ladies just thought I'd check in. Had my gyny appointment sat but still none the wiser really. AF is still MIA I'm on CD74 today and it's really getting me down. The consultant said its possible I have ovarian resistance but didn't seem too worried and was talking about 2-3 years time if it's still like it we should think of hrt?? He mumbled a lot and didn't explain anything. I asked if there was anything he could give me to help AF come back and he said no. Had more bloods yest to see if they can get a better picture of what's going on so fingers crossed they r better than last lot. 

On a positive note DH is back from Afghanistan in 11 sleeps, really would like AF to come back soon as he's only home for 6 weeks or so before he's away another month!!

Any tips girls? My estrogen is low and I think there are 2 hormones which were high Fsh and maybe lh but can't be sure but he basically said to me that my hormones r shouting at my ovaries telling them to ovulate but they aren't listening. He said they can just wake up on there own. This has confused me mind as I know I must have ovulated in march as I had 5 or 6 positive hpt 1-2 week in April ( ended in chemical) feel like I'm going round in circles! 

Just wish AF would come say hello again! Xx


----------



## Satine

Fxed for you Lisaloo, don't have any tips sorry but good luck and hope AF comes soon for you.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Right, I have decided that I was WAAAYYY too stressed out last cycle and am trying to take a more relaxed approach to TTC next month. I don't temp anyway as I always get pain when I ovulate so I know that I am and I will still BD at least every other day but I have tried to book nice things to keep me sane! I have changed up my Tesco vouchers for dinner vouchers so we will go out to dinner and cinema, I have booked two massages (one for each week of the TWW!), I will try to do yoga every day and keep reminding myself that I am not in total life limbo as long as I am making the most of what I have right now... I know it's easier said than done but you never know, it might work! Or I could just get totally rat-arsed and dtd against a wall and then I would get a BFP straight away... seems to work for all the girls around me that I know anyway!! Lol. Hope everybody is doing okay xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My Olympic tickets arrived today as did ewcm. If I believed in signs I'd believe in this one. Will be sure to bd tonight, hoping for my Olympic bfp!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Mrs_Bump said:


> My Olympic tickets arrived today as did ewcm. If I believed in signs I'd believe in this one. Will be sure to bd tonight, hoping for my Olympic bfp!

Good luck, Have 'God save the Queen' on during the BD just to make it totally OTT! Lol. :haha: 

:dust:

xx


----------



## motherofboys

Haha MrsSmartie you made me laugh in both your last 2 posts.
I'm pretty sure if I said I hope I don't get pregnant this month it would work LOL


----------



## Satine

Sounds good to me MrsSmartie probably a good way of doing things and good luck Mrs_Bump :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Right then. So chart reckons I ov'd either Monday night or Tuesday morning. SO that means either five or six days post donation. I'm not holding out a huge amount of hope this cycle, but stranger things have happened! Xx


----------



## motherofboys

You never really know hun, and there only needs to be one extra strong little sperm hanging on in there. Good Luck


----------



## motherofboys

How is everyone getting on? 
I think after last month, AF arriving at 7dpo, I may have found an answer as to why its taking so long this time. I still hope last month was a one off, but if it isn't then at least I now know why.
I am still breastfeeding my youngest and had been thinking "well I'm ovulating and having regular periods so there's obviously no issues due to breastfeeding". But have discovered that prolactin (the milk producing hormone) can lower progesterone, which in turn can lead to a short LP. I hadn't been to serious on the opks etc in previous months and so could have missed this before. But apparently vitamin B6 can help to lengthen the luteal phase. I'm feeling very torn atm


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey ladies... Well hubby due home Saturday. Will probs be delayed knowing the army! AF still not made an appearance yet. We had a street party yesterday and a local man who had just returned from carrying the Olympic torch was there too with his replica torch so I got a pic with my lil boy holding it, fx'd that'll bring me some luck. 

Anyone testing yet? Xx


----------



## motherofboys

I'm now at 1dpo. Not sure where I stand atm but excited to know that soon I'll know if my short LP was a one of for some unknown reason or if its a regular thing. Then can get on with things. I have 1 IC so I'm really going to try not to test before 14dpo (if I make it that far)


----------



## paula181

*Hi Ladies How is everyone??

Any  yet!! 

xx*


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi all not been around for a was bit DD sick again, been up to a&e twice in the last week :cry: She's on the mend so feel a bit more able to get back involved!

So no BFP news yet? Looking back think some of us are due to test very soon, so hope there's some great news on the horizon 

Have the night off tomorrow, hubby staying home with DD and me, my mum and sister are off to see westlife at the O2 :happydance: such a guilty pleasure, very excited!!

I do have a charting question if anyone can help? I only just really noticed that none of my temps sinc AF have dropped below coverline, based on my coverline temp last cycle. Does the coverline temp differ each cycle? Last cycle coverline was 36.25ish, all pre O temps below this, this cycle all my temps have stayed at post O temps. Any ideas? I guess I just assumed coverline would be roughly the same each month?


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the radio silence from me, been so busy with work lately I've not had chance to think about anything else! FF says that I'm 14DPO but to be honest I don't believe it, my temps are all over the place and I don't think I've ovulated since I came off the pill in January, so I've not done a test this morning. Will do one later in the week but I don't really expect to be pregnant, but equally I don't expect AF either. My last cycle was over 60 days so who knows when AF will show. Trying to not be bothered by my crazy cycles, but I really am! Sob sob!

Baby dust to you all. x


----------



## Cheska8

ttcbambino#1 said:


> I do have a charting question if anyone can help? I only just really noticed that none of my temps sinc AF have dropped below coverline, based on my coverline temp last cycle. Does the coverline temp differ each cycle? Last cycle coverline was 36.25ish, all pre O temps below this, this cycle all my temps have stayed at post O temps. Any ideas? I guess I just assumed coverline would be roughly the same each month?

Good to hear your DD is getting better, must have been worrying for you. x

My cycles are nothing like being normal but from what I've heard others say each month your temps can vary a bit and so your coverline can be different each cycle.


----------



## xlouloux

Hi all, I don't think I'm going to ovulate again this cycle either, my temps are rubbish, so I won't be testing anytime soon but good luck to anyone who is. :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Back from honeymoon and checking in with a quick note. Have I missed anything the last 2 1/2 weeks??


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Nope we're all here!! Hope you had a lovely time xxx


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Back from honeymoon and checking in with a quick note. Have I missed anything the last 2 1/2 weeks??

You've not missed anything from me! Hope you had a fantastic time! :flower:


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats and welcome back anniepie
Glad your daughter is on the mend ttcbambino
I am only on my 1st cycle of temping. Not sure exactly what it should be doing atm. Gone down down down, up, up, down, up then down again! I'm pretty sure going by them and +opk and cm, cp and other symptoms that I am 2dpo but waiting for FF to mark me as such. I had the +opk the 2nd day my temp rose, then it dipped the next day which should have been O jusdging my everything else, then rose the next day so I assumed it would keep rising :/ Now I'm not so sure


----------



## Cheska8

motherofboys said:


> Congrats and welcome back anniepie
> Glad your daughter is on the mend ttcbambino
> I am only on my 1st cycle of temping. Not sure exactly what it should be doing atm. Gone down down down, up, up, down, up then down again! I'm pretty sure going by them and +opk and cm, cp and other symptoms that I am 2dpo but waiting for FF to mark me as such. I had the +opk the 2nd day my temp rose, then it dipped the next day which should have been O jusdging my everything else, then rose the next day so I assumed it would keep rising :/ Now I'm not so sure

Can you link your chart to your signature? Then we can have a look and see if we can help? x

AF came today and I know I should be sad but I'm not, I think that maybe I ovulated for the first time this cycle so am really chuffed that my body might be sorting itself out! So I'm going to try everything I can this cycle, temping, checking CM, opks, eating healthily, EPO, etc etc to try and catch that egg!

Good luck ladies who are testing soon, wonder who'll be the first with a :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Satine

Sorry not been about much ladies, still waiting for our first BFP, come on ladies get to it :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

I had a big temp jump today! Hope thats a good sign.
I'm not sure how to link it


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi ladies! I have some news to share! ...........

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/e622f2cd.jpg


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Gold medal to Jo :winkwink: !!! Congrats again xx


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations Jo!

My Af showed up today! Means I'm out for this month - didn't have a huge amount of hope for this month anyhow with donation six days before ovulation - but on the positive side, the soy iso's moved my ov to cd 18/19 and my luteal phase to 10/11 days instead of my usual 10 days between first +opk and period. 

Booking a holiday for September on Wednesday. Seven whole days of beautiful New York goodness  If I'm pregnant by then... I want this buggy... 

https://i46.tinypic.com/2m7uv09.jpg


----------



## charliekay

hey can i join this! im in uk and will have been ttc for a year in august hopefully i'll have my bfp before the closing ceremony!! :) xx


----------



## Cheska8

Congrats Jo!! That's fantastic news. So pleased for you! Bet you were over the moon when you saw that second line! x

Hi Charliekay, welcome to GB bumps. Baby dust to you. x


----------



## motherofboys

I love that buggy! So bright and colourful!


----------



## laurac1988

quite unusual too :) that's why I like it


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations Jo. The first of the GB bumps, great news.

Laura that pram is amazing, love it.

Am giving some thought to testing early as bbs are bigger and nipples covered in white spots. Looked it up, as I've never seen the dots raised like that before, and apparently it can be a pg system. Also keep getting hot flushes and have slight nausea. Of course it could be psychological...


----------



## motherofboys

Mrs_Bump said:


> Congratulations Jo. The first of the GB bumps, great news.

Lets hope its the start of many more.


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations Jo 

xx*


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> Hi ladies! I have some news to share! ...........
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/e622f2cd.jpg

Awesome news! So it's a race to silver and bronze medals lol! 

DH returns tomorrow. I'm sooooo blooming excited! 
A friend txt me this morning saying she had a dream last night that I was pregnant and she was my birthing partner.... Hope that's a sign! She's a big believer in the book 'The Secret' so fx'd!! 

Have any of you read the secret? I've just started .... It's amazing!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks lisaloo. :wohoo:

A few people have recommended that book actually! I might have to get a copy!


----------



## motherofboys

No I havent heard of that, might have to look it up.
I'm OFFICIALLY 5dpo now as FF gave me crosshairs at last lol


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congratulations Jo! Hooray! Very exciting!

I should ovulate on Monday so preparing for more Team GB team talks. I think we should put up banners supporting the teams.

"Copulation for the Nation!"
"Support our GB swimmers" 

It might intimidate DH though. Lol. 

Decided to be a bit spiritual about it all this month, I have Moonstone and Rose Quartz jewellery on and am having a Reiki session next week so looking forward to that 

Xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Jo_Bean, love love LOVE the profile pic! Are you a poas addict and we'll get a new one next week with the new number of weeks pregnant updated?! I totally would! I read some of your journal, sounds like you deserve that BFP sooooo much, really happy for you getting that gold medal before the Olympics has even started! Are you going to start a pregnancy journal or just keep your other one? Will be stalking you! x


----------



## Cheska8

Update for me ladies - I had a look at FF and if this cycle is the same as last cycle, I should O around 6th July, and so should test on 20th July - which is my hubbys 30th birthday!! What an amazing present that would be if I could tell him I'm preggers! Eeeeek so excited for his birthday now! I'm going to buy some digis so that if I am I can wrap one up as a present for him and that's how I'll tell him! I know I'm clearly setting myself up for disappointment big style if it doesn't happen, but for now I'm going to think positive and do everything I can to get pregnant this cycle! Wish me luck!


----------



## anniepie

Congrats Jo on the gold medal- far better than any that the Olympians will win :thumbup:

Laura LOVE the pram :D

I've had a busy week back to work from honeymoon, so not been about much. Bit frustrated too as still waiting to O, and O hasn't been compliant in the bedroom. cd 27 today and still no O, likely due to the travel- I O late generally anyway, but last time I went abroad I didn't O until cd28. TMI, but I've had heaps of EWCM the last few days. Actually had a spell of it a week or so ago too, but didn't materialise in an egg- this happens with me sometimes, though. After a frustrating few days of trying to get some :sex: had a good session this morning just before DH headed off for the rest of the weekend, so at least I'm covered for a few days. Not had a + OPK yet, but line started to show yesterday, so fingers crossed today's will be +

:dust: to all of you who are approaching test day :dust:


----------



## motherofboys

If I make it that far I'm planning on testing on the 17th as its Fathers Day. I think I'm setting my self up for disappointment too. According to FF my due date would be my mum in laws birthday, and my last baby I got my bfp a week before fathers day. planned to wrap the test but couldnt wait so never did it LMAO Chances of another bfp at fathers day are low I think lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

Cheska8 said:


> Jo_Bean, love love LOVE the profile pic! Are you a poas addict and we'll get a new one next week with the new number of weeks pregnant updated?! I totally would! I read some of your journal, sounds like you deserve that BFP sooooo much, really happy for you getting that gold medal before the Olympics has even started! Are you going to start a pregnancy journal or just keep your other one? Will be stalking you! x

Hee! :yipee: thanks cheska!

Yep, I think I will update the profile pic each week, going to order some more tests for exactly that reason :haha:

I was thinking about a pregnancy journal yes, not sure when to cross over really. I think I will wait a week or so as I am scared to move to fast, don't want to jinx anything!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:dust: to you all! I will get my Pom poms out to cheer you all on!


----------



## xlouloux

Congrats Jo_Bean, may it be the first of many :D

In other news, I got my crosshairs today!!! Thought it would never happen. :D


----------



## anniepie

wohoo :wohoo: cd 27 and just got my pos OPK :happydance:


----------



## Cheska8

Yey Loulou!! Fingers crossed you've got lucky this cycle! When will you be testing? 

Anniepie, what you doing on here, get :sex: !!!! Hehe!

I have such a positive feeling about this group, come one, let's get another one on the podium with Jo!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

xlouloux said:


> Congrats Jo_Bean, may it be the first of many :D
> 
> In other news, I got my crosshairs today!!! Thought it would never happen. :D

:wohoo: crosshairs !! :dance:



anniepie said:


> wohoo :wohoo: cd 27 and just got my pos OPK :happydance:

Opk!!!! :yipee:



Well done girls :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

lou lou I finally got mine today too. I actually kept going back to check in case those lines had disappeared, they were almost as pretty as hpt lines LOL


----------



## xlouloux

Lol it's such a great feeling, I've never been so excited to be in the TWW, and will no doubt be testing from 6dpo onwards!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi guys just saw this thread...great idea, can you pls add me. 2nd ttc cyclr, used soy cd3-7. o'd between cd14 and cd17 so roughly 9dpo to 11dpo. 

FX everyone gets their BFP before closing ceremony.


----------



## Cheska8

Welcome Starflower, Not long till you test this cycle, do you feel positive about this month? Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi Cheska, I'm trying not to get my hopes up but yea I am positive (most days). Felt a little miserable this morning as I tested early and thought i saw a line but pretty sure it was wishful thinking and a does od line eye lol...some of the ladies on another thread helped me to put things on perspective though before I started getting too down in the dumps and now feeling very good about it all. 

I'm planning to retest closer to the date af is suppossed due so just before wednesday.

How you feeling this cycle?


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies... wondered if you can take a look at my new blog entry? would like to hear thoughts
https://weforgotthesperm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/letter-to-my-old-school.html


----------



## Cheska8

Starflower, I'm on CD3 but am feeling mega positive about this cycle, I really hope I get pregnant this time round. I came off the pill in January which has messed with my body (cycles, skin, moods the lot) but I feel that I'm coming back to being the normal me so am feeling really good at the minute.

Laura, that letter is great. Not arsey or being horrible, stating what you want them to hear in a constructive way. You can tell you're creative because you're really good with words. My school was the same, it was pushing everyone to go down the A-levels and Uni route (which I did) and treated the kids who wanted to do something vocational like second class citzens. I bet the vast majority of schools will have been like that, hopefully they've changed now, but I doubt it. I wonder if you'll get a reply from them.


----------



## laurac1988

I like to think I will. The head teacher was my English teacher when I was there, and he's a nice bloke. Fingers crossed he still is!


----------



## Satine

Sorry ladies been away on a hen do this wknd so updating the newbies now :)

Huge congrats to Jo for being our 1st gold medalist, now let's see some more!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Satine I see you're 11dpo-when are you testing?


----------



## Satine

I'm going to wait until Fri 15th will be 15dpo and AF should have arrived by then. Also it's OH's mum's Birthday that day :)


----------



## motherofboys

Well ladies AF arrived today. Giving me another 6 day LP. So I'm going to start B6 in order to lengthen it.


----------



## Satine

oh sorry to hear that hun, hope you can get it sorted, on with the next cycle :hug:


----------



## motherofboys

Apparently it can add a day or 2 on per cycle, but one lady had it add 4 days the 1st cycle she used it! So if it works like that for me I may still be in with a chance of a GB BFP.


----------



## Satine

it will work for you hun I have every faith ;) :dust:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

sorry af turned up, best of luck with the B6, fingers crossed it does the trick for you xx

Will be watching out for friday satine, hope you get on the podium with Jo!

For some reason this cycle just seems soooo long! I'm desperate to get a pos opk so I bought loads off ebay and hoping I ovulate later this week. So I am poas loads to catch the surge!


----------



## charliekay

motherofboys said:


> Well ladies AF arrived today. Giving me another 6 day LP. So I'm going to start B6 in order to lengthen it.

i started taking b6 when my lp was 6days and it started to be 10 days :) so gud luck hun! x


----------



## motherofboys

Oh thats good to know how quickly did it work? and how many mg were/are you taking?


----------



## Cheska8

Satine said:


> I'm going to wait until Fri 15th will be 15dpo and AF should have arrived by then. Also it's OH's mum's Birthday that day :)

Good luck, sending you tons and tons of :dust: and will keep my fingers crossed for you!

x


----------



## charliekay

motherofboys said:


> Oh thats good to know how quickly did it work? and how many mg were/are you taking?

im taking 50 mg and it worked straight away! xx


----------



## charliekay

gud luck satine.....hope u get that bfp!! xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck Satine!! 15DPO is when I waited to test! Hope it's lucky for you :dance: :dust:


----------



## foxiechick1

Jo_Bean said:


> Good luck Satine!! 15DPO is when I waited to test! Hope it's lucky for you :dance: :dust:

Massive congrats on your BFP!! A valetines day baby! Cute!! xx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

:thumbup:Goodluck satine and congrats jo_bean Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond


----------



## MrsSmartie

Grr. I know I shouldn't really complain because my cycles are usually really regular, but I should have ovulated by now and I definately haven't! I think being on night shifts has thrown me out of whack. Oh well, if I BD everyday regardless then I guess it doesn't make any difference...


----------



## Cheska8

MrsSmartie said:


> Grr. I know I shouldn't really complain because my cycles are usually really regular, but I should have ovulated by now and I definately haven't! I think being on night shifts has thrown me out of whack. Oh well, if I BD everyday regardless then I guess it doesn't make any difference...

That's gotta be the best way to make sure you're in for the month, so go for it! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats to those with their BFPs!

I'm super positive for this month. On day 3 of soy (taking 200mg days 3 - 7), Fingers crossed!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Very quick question about opk's if anyone can help? I've done soo many this cycle, some days 3 times :blush: just to make sure I don't miss O. Not got a positive, which I believe to be right, but all of them, even on cd6 have had lines, just not as dark as the control, but very visable. Do you think this is right? :shrug: Are the tests duff or could I have a problem with my hormone levels? Or is this completely normal and I'm just being irrational?! :dohh:

Even as I'm posting this I'm guessing it's completely normal and I'm being a silly billy!


----------



## laurac1988

I pretty much always have a line  Nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Very quick question about opk's if anyone can help? I've done soo many this cycle, some days 3 times :blush: just to make sure I don't miss O. Not got a positive, which I believe to be right, but all of them, even on cd6 have had lines, just not as dark as the control, but very visable. Do you think this is right? :shrug: Are the tests duff or could I have a problem with my hormone levels? Or is this completely normal and I'm just being irrational?! :dohh:
> 
> Even as I'm posting this I'm guessing it's completely normal and I'm being a silly billy!

You need to do them in the afternoon too, they don't recommend using FMU for opk's apparently afternoon or early evening is better. 

This pic was from the same day on the cycle I got my bfp, see the diff in one day!? The next day they were back to 'normal' ie, like the first one on the pic.

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/0d3189ff.jpg


----------



## Satine

Looks like I do have some good news to share :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/PamDoove/IMG00551-20120613-0837.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

So happy for you! Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Satine

thanks Jo, woooooo :happydance:


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations!!! That's wonderful news and a very good strong line too!! xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:wohoo: bump buddies!!!!


----------



## Satine

Yey :D :D thanks foxiechick1 :D


----------



## anniepie

Wonderful news Satine :D :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## motherofboys

Wooo congrats
the opks always have a line and last month i was going a little crzy testing a few times a day too lol had a few days of so close to positive i wasnt sure but when i got my real positive it was very obvious.
i've decided that as i need to add so much onto my LP i'm going to start at 100mgs


----------



## Starflowerb2b

:kiss:Woop woop!!!! GOLD!!!! Congratulations, awesome news:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Amazing news, huge congratulations!!!


----------



## xlouloux

Congrats Satine :D

Apparently I'm 7dpo so started testing but I don't believe FF!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congratualtions Satine! Hooray! Who's going to get bronze? It us really encouraging to see some BFPs! I think I might be Oing now, cervix is a little open, not having much CM at all this month though. Im having my reiki session tomorrow so hopefully that will help me to relax xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

YEYYYYYY!! Congrats hunni!! Xxx


----------



## paula181

Wooohooo congratulations. What Doing were you when you got your bfp
Xx


----------



## charliekay

yay!! :happydance: congratulations satine! xx


----------



## Cheska8

Congrats Satine! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Check you and Jo out, BFPs before the Olympics even starts let alone by the end of it!! :haha: Hope this is a really lucky thread and there are a lot more of us get our BFPs too in the next couple of months. Really pleased for you honey, you must be over the moon. x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats huni! Hubby home now so fx'd il be joining u soon! We need a group in the 1st tri wen there's enough of us! Hopefully this is a lucky thread xx


----------



## Satine

Thankyou everyone :D

Me and Jo wanna see some more now, Team GB Bumps All The Way!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations Satine, brilliant news. Let's hope there's more team gb bfps soon.


----------



## laurac1988

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Congrats Satine!! h&H 9 months xxxxx


Got my ovulation tests today. Also got some apple, cinnamon and raisin tea (salivating at the thought!) which I will be drinking with honey each day  Actually looking forward to that.

Stocked up on my pregnacare, omega 3, evening primrose oil and b50 complex. Last dose of soy is tomorrow night. All I need is for my body to behave now and bring me an the rest of you lovely ladies a BFP! xx


----------



## jojolabobo

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to be late on here but can I join! Think this thread is a fab idea and it looks like you getting some BFP's so hopefully that will rub off :)

Good luck everyone ! :) X


----------



## Cheska8

laurac1988 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> Congrats Satine!! h&H 9 months xxxxx
> 
> 
> Got my ovulation tests today. Also got some apple, cinnamon and raisin tea (salivating at the thought!) which I will be drinking with honey each day  Actually looking forward to that.
> 
> Stocked up on my pregnacare, omega 3, evening primrose oil and b50 complex. Last dose of soy is tomorrow night. All I need is for my body to behave now and bring me an the rest of you lovely ladies a BFP! xx

Sounds like you've got it all in hand, fingers crossed it's your month hun. X


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi Jojo, I just recently joined this thread too. gl with o.


----------



## anniepie

laurac1988 said:


> Got my ovulation tests today. Also got some apple, cinnamon and raisin tea (salivating at the thought!) which I will be drinking with honey each day  Actually looking forward to that.
> 
> Stocked up on my pregnacare, omega 3, evening primrose oil and b50 complex. Last dose of soy is tomorrow night. All I need is for my body to behave now and bring me an the rest of you lovely ladies a BFP! xx

Wow, the things we take to up our chances :thumbup: What's the tea do? Sounds lovely :D


----------



## Satine

Hey jojo never too late to join us hun, good luck :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Apparently cinnamon and honey are good for nice strong eggies. Figured rather than just taking a teaspoon of honey with cinnamon on I would make a nice sweet tea out of it


----------



## Jo_Bean

I used to drink Fertilitea and add honey and cinnamon to that, it was very nice. but raisin tea sounds even nicer!


----------



## anniepie

oooh nice. I love cinnamon and honey so might have to see what I can figure :thumbup: Not heard that one before. I'm eating pineapple in moderation at the moment-meant to aid implantation ...tho that's not why I'm eating it... I just like it the heard about it with TTC...


----------



## Jo_Bean

Pomegranate juice is supposed to aid implantation too, it apparently thickens the walls xxxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Welcome to the newbies. The more the merrier. Sadly AF just got me. On to month two for me.


----------



## motherofboys

Right so I'm going to be getting me some pineapple and honey and cinnamon with my next lot of shopping lol 
I'm waiting for some pre-seed, and opks to arrive but as I'm still only on cd 4 they will be here in plenty off time


----------



## anniepie

Mmmmm...pineapple with honey and cinnamon....now there's an idea (and a touch of pommegranate on the side). Forget TTC....my mouth is watering!!!

So what's everyone else trying this month? 

MrsBump sorry AF got you


----------



## Cheska8

I am:
:flow: Temping
:flow: Checking CM
:flow: Checking CP
:flow: Using opks from CD12
:flow: Evening Primrose Oil to help with CM
:flow: Grapefruit juice to help with CM
And possibly SMEP, I'm certainly going to try every other day from CD10, and see how it goes. I could probably start it later as I don't expect to O until CD30 but part of me just wants to get started and hope it happens earlier!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good plan cheska :thumbup: be careful you don't wear yourselves out before ov though :haha: all that :sex:!!!!!


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Jo, haha I know, I'm not sure if I'm up to all that BDing anymore, I'm no spring chicken anymore after hitting the big 3-0 :haha: But I'll give it a whirl, us olympians have to train hard to get the medals!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes!!! Now down and give me 20 :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Sorry AF got you Mrsbump

I'm not big on herbal teas, do you think having raisins normally would be a good idea though? We get through quite a lot here, my dd loves them, don't normally get a look in!

I bought a psychic reading off ebay, Gail Cuffe, and it came today, wasn't expecting it till next week! Anyone fancy a read, don't want to clog up the thread and I don't have a journal, but I'll put it on if anyone else is interested!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes! Post it!


----------



## anniepie

yes would love to read. I had a few done while in the wtt forum but they were a bit rubbish I'm afraid. Had one from Gail-expected it in 3 days but got it in 2 hours...must say it wasn't me at all!!! Others I know got one from her which were much better. Take it all with a pinch and as a bit of fun...


----------



## Cheska8

Yes definitely, I've just ordered one an hour ago too! Please post it and let us know what you think. x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Your Reading
By Gail Cuffe Psychic Medium


Linking in around you, I feel your life is quite hectic with alot of focus around children and the home, but feel your happy with this and how your life is going, and you will always have a big focus around family I'm very close to my family and have always wanted a family, I used to dress up as a bride when I was little and shove jumpers under my tops to pretned I was preggers :blush:

I sense a slight worry around finances, but spirit show me 2012 brings many improvements there, and you do have alot of spirit around you, and I feel you can be quite psychic yourself Very true, DH was made redundant before our wedding, I was made redundant at 6 mths pg and we're not as solvent as we we're, I worry about it more than DH, I took a pt job inn the evenings to help out. When I ordered the reading, I said to myself, 'I bet she says I have psychic tendancies, ooh err!

Spirit show me 2 more conceptions for you quite strongly, and I see July 2012 as your conception month, with a baby girl born 2013 and all is well around pregnancy itself, as is labour and birth I said to DH I have a feeling we'll have 2 girls :cloud9:

I then see another conception for August 2015 and a 2016 birth, and a baby boy, again with all showing well and problem free and this child will then complete your family for you


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future Never ever saw myself with 3, but I'll take whatever we're blessed with!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

err how has this thread ended up in TWW??!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I've asked for it to be moved back if anyone is wondering why thread is here! If anyone knows how to fix it, please bring us back!


----------



## Satine

that's a good positive reading hun, you are gonna get your GB Bump if she is right :D

yeah wonder why it's moved?? thanks for asking for it to be moved back.


----------



## laurac1988

ttcbambino#1 said:


> I'm not big on herbal teas, do you think having raisins normally would be a good idea though? We get through quite a lot here, my dd loves them, don't normally get a look in!

dunno if raisins do anything for your fertility wise... But they're definitely good for you anyhow. It's the cinnamon and honey that are meant to be good for nice strong eggies


----------



## Cheska8

Ttcbambino, tvat's a great reading, fingers crossed she's right about next month and you get your BFP in time for the Olympic ceremony! Weird about the psychic thing too!

And how strange we're now in the 2ww, I wish I was!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's a great reading hun :thumbup: fingers crossed it comes true :dust:

Weird, why would the thread be moved? Must be an accident. :wacko:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Ladies it's still here and no response to my post in the help section, I'll bump it and see if anyone gets in touch! Anyone else know how to contact admin?


----------



## motherofboys

I had a reading done over a year ago. It was really detailed and was so spot on on just about everything. Except the fact that I'd conceive a baby girl in March 2011. My friend had a reading by the same woman and again everything was spot on except the bit about the baby!


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies, I'm from N.Ireland and would love a bfp before the Olympics finish (ideally earlier!)

Can I join?!


----------



## Satine

of course you can hun, welcome and loads of :dust: for you :)


----------



## doggylover

Thanks :) Unfortunately I think af is about to rear her ugly head, so will have to try harder next month to beat the Olympics!

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Satine

thankyou :)

Have you not got a link to your chart? you're not out until the :witch: shows ;)


----------



## doggylover

No I chart on an app on my phone. My temp was actually ok this morning (36.69C with my cover line around 36.45C) so I was really pleased, but I am having quite a lot of spotting today, and it's exactly what I get each month the day or two before she shows up. It's OK though, this is the first cycle I'm pretty sure I won't break down and cry, just move onwards and upwards instead.


----------



## Satine

Ah ok well if she does rear her ugly head then on with the next cycle :)


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hello lovely ladies! Just starting my TWW.. Not sure exactly which day I Od as I dont temp etc but it seems to have been about cd20, im expecting a longer cycle than usual this month! Hope this TWW doesn'tgo on forever! Baby dust everybody xxxx


----------



## anniepie

yay, I see we're back in the TTC group from the TWW...was just about to contact admin. Well done whoever managed it!

I'm desperately trying not to symptom spot at the moment, but can't help it. TMI, but been getting loads of creamy CM, yesterday I was having sharp, stabbing pains in my uterus/ovary area, today I've very dull cramps, and while sore BBs straight after O is common for me, this cycle it's accompanied with really sensitive nips as of today. 

Like I say, trying really hard not to symptom spot :dohh:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies,

I've just got my reading back from Gail! :happydance:

Linking in around you, I sense a happy path already, with alot of 'newness' approaching for you, I feel the plans your making now within your life, will bring contentment
Yep well I am happy, am not entirely sure what plans I'm making other than baby plans, but am excited for my "newness" on the way! :thumbup:

I also link very strong with a lovely lady in the spirit world who comes in around you, who confirms children and also wants to say decisions youve made have been the correct ones, so I hope this makes sense
The only person who has passed away who is female is my Grandma, I was very close to her but she never met my DH so it would be lovely to think that the comment is about that :flower:

I feel also some financial improvements around your partner within October
Whoop! :yipee:

Looking now at pregnancy, I feel this is something you want as soon as possible and your life feels very ready for this now, spirit dont want you to worry and show nothing is or will prevent this
Heck yeh! These last few months have been the first point in my life where I've considered having children, previously I've not been sure. But now I've decided that's what I want I don't want to wait!!

I see an early September conception for you, and alot of happiness with this, I dont think its fully until around your scan time you settle with this, and begin to look forward to your babies arrival
My wedding anniversary is September so it would be really nice for that, but would mean I don't get a gold medal in the Olympics! :cry:

You baby girl is born 2013 safe and well and a lovely bond shows around you, its a very special and happy time within your life
Ooooh a girl! That would be good as me and DH argue about names for a boy, but think we could agree on a girls name easier!

Spirit then show me a further conception for November 2014, so not a huge gap in years, and a baby boy is born 2015, everything around pregnancy labour and birth well, wishing you every happiness for your future :) x
I would like to have children close together so that sounds good to me!

I'm pleased with all that, but am still giving it everything to get preggers this cycle, I still want that July BFP!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Nice reading hun xx yeah keep going for it anyway :thumbup: you can prove her wrong :D


----------



## Satine

lovely reading hun :)


----------



## Cheska8

Satine said:


> lovely reading hun :)

Thanks! I'd be happy waiting till September if that means the rest comes true (ie the payrise for my DH!!)



Jo_Bean said:


> Nice reading hun xx yeah keep going for it anyway :thumbup: you can prove her wrong :D

I certainly will! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I love these readings, I know you have to take them with a pinch of salt, but I think they lift your spirits and spread a positive vibe! Thats how I felt since getting my reading 

Nothing to say we won't prove her wrong and all get BFP's, especially now that we've got ttc olympians on our thread, thats definitely got to spread some good luck and baby dust around!

Now if only I could get a pos OPK, I'd feel like I'd won a medal!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Sam. What time of day do you do your opk? And do you only do 1?


----------



## Cheska8

Opks haven't seemed to work great for me either, I can only ever get a positive with smu, and I tend to get a positive for 3 days, and either my temp hasn't gone up at all or it's gone up 2 days after my third positive opk. So I don't really know if I even ovulate or not. When do the rest of you guys poas? Morning, afternoon, evening? Do you find it vital to not drink and hold your pee for 4 hours for it to work? X


----------



## motherofboys

Afternoon around 2-4ish is best and I have not found drinking has made any difference. They usually say if you have a long surge (so get more than 1 positive) to take the 1st as your actual positive, but if your temps dont back that up then I'm not sure


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Think I might have managed a pos OPK today! :happydance: I did one at 8am (not fmu), Noon and then about 15 mins ago. The last 2 are the darkest lines I've ever had, the lunch time one has faded a bit as it dried, but the other looks identical in colour to test line in real life :happydance: 

Jo, I've been doing loads, an embarrassing amount if I'm honest :blush: Even been sneaking off to the loo's at work in the evening with a plastic cup and a test LOL!!

I'm going to attempt a picture, but I'm not too clever with this sort of thing, so I'll do my best!
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jo_Bean

Defo positive - get :sex:ing and catch that eggy!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Cheska8 said:


> Opks haven't seemed to work great for me either, I can only ever get a positive with smu, and I tend to get a positive for 3 days, and either my temp hasn't gone up at all or it's gone up 2 days after my third positive opk. So I don't really know if I even ovulate or not. When do the rest of you guys poas? Morning, afternoon, evening? Do you find it vital to not drink and hold your pee for 4 hours for it to work? X

All 3 :D

Positive opk's are usually darker than the control line, maybe you should test every couple of hours after you get what you think is a positive and see if it gets even darker? It's surprising how much it can change in 2 hours and it's easy to miss the surge.


----------



## Satine

Defo positive, as jo said get Bd'ing :D


----------



## xlouloux

ttcbambino#1 happy BD'ing, I had the darkest OPKs I've ever had in two years of ttc this cycle! Hopefully it means we've/will O nice and strong!

I'm 4dpo today and SO tired. I had the longest "nap" ever lol. I know it's way too early to be symptom spotting but my brain has turned to mush these last few days. I keep saying and forgetting really silly things.:dohh:


----------



## xlouloux

Also I saw a "Happy 1st Father's Day" card today and told DF I will be able to get it him next year hopefully.:cloud9: I feel so good about this month it's weird.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I got my dh a dad to be one when I was due Liv, saw one today in the shops and thought of Jo & Satine. Is anyone testing this weekend?

What sort of OV symptoms do you get? I have (normal for me) side pinching, last cycle on cd21 it was right side, this evening it's left side and a bit of cramping. Although felt a bit unusual earlier?! Not sure if I'm coming down with something. I felt a bit dizzy, really tired and just off so had a lie down with a glass of vino and some ice cream and now I feel fine! Also my loolah feels 'heavy' :blush: thats the only way I can describe it could be all the :sex: I guess :winkwink:


----------



## xlouloux

I just had cramps this time but they lasted for a good few days mostly on my left side so I assume that's the side I O'd from. We didn't BD on O day only the days leading up to it:dohh: but I remember the day before I O'd BD'ing was painful but the pain didn't last long. I usually feel dizzy and even sick sometimes but I guess the soy might of helped with my symptoms.

I am dyinggggggg to test!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Not long to testing loulou fingers crossed for a lovely :bfp:

I'm a bit of a POAS addict, so tested opk again today at 10.30 and the test line is darker than the control line :happydance: Never ever happened before so I'm very excited. Sorry to bore everyone, but here's another picture!!! Now do I still count yesterdays as a positive or just today's as today's was darker? And how many days shall we keep :sex: Only fly in the ointment is ewcm seems to have gone missing :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Satine

loulou your chart is looking good Fxed for you hun :)

bambino count both as positive and keep BD for at least another few days to make extra sure you catch the eggy :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Jo_Bean said:


> All 3 :D
> 
> Positive opk's are usually darker than the control line, maybe you should test every couple of hours after you get what you think is a positive and see if it gets even darker? It's surprising how much it can change in 2 hours and it's easy to miss the surge.

I test usually about 11am each day, then when I had got my positives I'd test about 4pm and again around 7pm. The afternoon and evening ones were never positive, even when the morning of and morning after ones were. It was really weird. And the morning ones were definitely positives, test line was darker than control. I asked a few times in the forums and no one had heard of it before so who knows?! :shrug: I just hope it doesn't mean that my body is trying to ovulate but not quite managing. :cry:


----------



## xlouloux

I never get positives in the evening only with SMU which is usually around 11 or 12. 

Not everybody's body follows the standard rules, atleast that's what I put it down to!


----------



## Cheska8

xlouloux said:


> I never get positives in the evening only with SMU which is usually around 11 or 12.
> 
> Not everybody's body follows the standard rules, atleast that's what I put it down to!

It's good to know I'm not alone in only being able to get a positive on a morning, I do hold off on using the bathroom for 4 hours and try not to drink much in that time in the afternoon/evening, so who knows. When I posted my question before a couple of the girls said to stop testing on a morning as they weren't true positives, which really got me down as I was thinking I'll never get a positive. But I think i'll carry on doing what I'm doing and give it a few months and see what happens.


----------



## xlouloux

Yeah people kept telling me to not test in the morning, which is ridiculous IMO because you can surge at any time of the day! I would just go with your instinct, not everyone knows what they're talking about really. Most tests do state that you can actually use them with FMU.

Edit: Oops posted before I finished.


----------



## laurac1988

I usually test iwht FMU and then later in day


----------



## BabyDeacon

32 dpo ................
 



Attached Files:







599970_10150857884716175_1099830602_n.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurac1988

yay ! congrats xxx


----------



## xlouloux

Congrats!! :D


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yeyyyy!! Congrats hunni H&H9 mths xx


----------



## Satine

yay congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Cheska8

Wow! Congratulations hun, that's great news!! I think we might get lots of Team GB bumps on the way! 

Who's testing this week? Who can we get excited and nervous for next? I'm waiting for O so it won't be me.

xxx


----------



## laurac1988

waiting to O also. Based on last month should be in 7/8 days x


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats, BFPs are really starting happen now!
I'm waiting to O. its been around day 19/20 but not sure how B6 affects this, If I should expect O earlier or just a longer cycle. I also have preseed this cycle just in case the B6 works well enough to allow an egg to actually implant.


----------



## anniepie

Congrats babydeacon!!

I'm due to test this week. Usually have a 10 day LP but want to wait until 12dpo to test if AF hasn't shown. Although I must confess I did poas today-Bfn but I know its stupid early at 7-86dpo (not clear when I O'd this month)


----------



## xlouloux

I'll be 6dpo tomorrow so testing from then onwards.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congrats babydeacon :dance::happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Not long to testing loulou fingers crossed for a lovely :bfp:
> 
> I'm a bit of a POAS addict, so tested opk again today at 10.30 and the test line is darker than the control line :happydance: Never ever happened before so I'm very excited. Sorry to bore everyone, but here's another picture!!! Now do I still count yesterdays as a positive or just today's as today's was darker? And how many days shall we keep :sex: Only fly in the ointment is ewcm seems to have gone missing :growlmad:

I would put today down and make sure you do it today and tomorrow xx


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> I'm due to test this week. Usually have a 10 day LP but want to wait until 12dpo to test if AF hasn't shown. Although I must confess I did poas today-Bfn but I know its stupid early at 7-86dpo (not clear when I O'd this month)




xlouloux said:


> I'll be 6dpo tomorrow so testing from then onwards.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hoping you both get your :bfn: this week, fingers crossed for two more medals! :thumbup:


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you:hugs: Knowing my luck though I will finish last!:haha:


----------



## anniepie

LOL Cheska...assume you mean our :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Cheska8 said:


> Wow! Congratulations hun, that's great news!! I think we might get lots of Team GB bumps on the way!
> 
> Who's testing this week? Who can we get excited and nervous for next? I'm waiting for O so it won't be me.
> 
> xxx

I've no idea wen to start testing as I'm not getting regular AF since coming off depo march 2011!! Hubby been home since a week yest and we've been bd'ing nearly every other day. Wat do u ladies think? Should I wait til he's been home 4 weeks??


----------



## Satine

Good luck ladies waiting to O, good luck ladies in 2ww 

:dust: :dust:

Lisaloo not too sure have you got a chart?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Satine said:


> Good luck ladies waiting to O, good luck ladies in 2ww
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Lisaloo not too sure have you got a chart?

I did start one last month, I kept my bbt thermometer under my pillow an my lovely Lil bichon decided to chew it to pieces. Still haven't ordered a new one. If we don't have any luck while hubby on leave for the next month I will order and start charting ready for aug time. Looks like il be poas loads the next 4 weeks lol x


----------



## Satine

Oh no, well keep on BD'ing and poas :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> LOL Cheska...assume you mean our :bfp: :rofl:

Arghhhhh oh my god, of course i meant BFPs, I'm mortified that I wrote the evil BFN!! Soooo sorry! I'm clearly still drunk from my night out last night!

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: that's better! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Congrats BabyDeacon!!!!xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Just booked a holiday to New York a few days ago. If I catch this month I will be 13 weeks when we go... COME ON THIS MONTH!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Congrats Babydeacon!! 3 down before the Olympics has even started!

Could be 5 down by then end of the week if you're testing Anniepie & LouLou!

Laura - I'm so jealous! I love NYC been lucky enough to go 3 times, if we go back to the states any time in the future I'm hoping it will be to Disney, once Liv is old enough to enjoy it!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot but to be fair I haven't got much else to go off with AF still MIA. I've woke up this morning with Wat feels like the start of a urine infection, maybe just bit of cystitis and also had headaches 2 days now. Wen I got my bfp in April I had a bit of water infection


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Lisaloo82 said:


> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot but to be fair I haven't got much else to go off with AF still MIA. I've woke up this morning with Wat feels like the start of a urine infection, maybe just bit of cystitis and also had headaches 2 days now. Wen I got my bfp in April I had a bit of water infection

When did you last have AF? If you O'd around time DH came home then you could test, but might be a bit too early still x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I've been trying to make sure we :sex: over ovulation, and I suspect we will defo need to get another session in today as I've not had a temp shift yet.

Problem is i'm a little tired now :blush: Hubby has been fine with it, thought he might feel like I was asking him to perform on demand, but he's not yet complained! I think after tonight I'll take a few nights off, if I get my temp shift in the AM :wacko:

I'm just all :sex: out this cycle!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

It does get tiring doesn't it lol!

I can't remember the days when we did it twice a day or more, every day! How did we find time for a life :rofl: ahhhh to be young again!

We haven't done it at all since we found out, I think we're both a bit scared of moving it :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

my donor's availability is rubbish around my ovulation this month again :( That's if i ovulate same day as last month


----------



## ttcbambino#1

laurac1988 said:


> my donor's availability is rubbish around my ovulation this month again :( That's if i ovulate same day as last month

Is there anyway of having the spermies frozen? I'm not too clued up on insemination

Jo - yeah it's hard to remember the old days!! No more lie ins and long lazy :sex:
sessions :blush: TTC & LO's change things, but wouldn't have it any other way!! You're bound to feel a bit nervous, it's totally natural, we were like that at the beginning x


----------



## charliekay

congrats babydeacon :happydance: way to early for me to test yet! but by the looks of it this could be a lucky thread.......fx we all get our bfps! xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

ttcbambino#1 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> my donor's availability is rubbish around my ovulation this month again :( That's if i ovulate same day as last month
> 
> Is there anyway of having the spermies frozen? I'm not too clued up on insemination
> 
> Jo - yeah it's hard to remember the old days!! No more lie ins and long lazy :sex:
> sessions :blush: TTC & LO's change things, but wouldn't have it any other way!! You're bound to feel a bit nervous, it's totally natural, we were like that at the beginning xClick to expand...

True. I'm sure we'll get round to it at some point :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Think we've sorted it.

Am going to have a donation late Thursday night (CD14) and then another on Monday (cd18) and then he's available again from Wednesday (CD20) if needed.

*phew*


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yay! More :bfp: s! 
Congratulations!
I am now either 5-7dpo (not really sure) and will definately not start to poas till after the weekend. Working a lot this week so easy to keep busy instead. I am really tired today but I have done lots of night shifts this week so I don't think it can be counted as a possible symptom! :haha: I think we :sex: enough this month, pretty much everyday, I think DH got bit fed up of it this month, we're not usually so rampant so he was struggling to "get into the mood" (If you know what I mean! :blush:) sometimes which made me worry about putting pressure on our sexual relationship... it didn't seem right to force it!

Just to cheer everyone up...
I was looking through the smilies and saw these... Don't really get what these have to do with anything but now I am flashing you all. Enjoy the view.
:flasher: :holly:

xxx


----------



## Cheska8

MrsSmartie said:


> Just to cheer everyone up...
> I was looking through the smilies and saw these... Don't really get what these have to do with anything but now I am flashing you all. Enjoy the view.
> :flasher: :holly:
> 
> xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisaloo82

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot but to be fair I haven't got much else to go off with AF still MIA. I've woke up this morning with Wat feels like the start of a urine infection, maybe just bit of cystitis and also had headaches 2 days now. Wen I got my bfp in April I had a bit of water infection
> 
> When did you last have AF? If you O'd around time DH came home then you could test, but might be a bit too early still xClick to expand...

My lmp was march 17th, will give u a bit of background quickly. 

I came off depo injection march 2011 and AF didn't return properly. I had one in jan nothing in feb and my last was march 17th. I got a bfp April 7th ish but it ended in a chemical preg. Hubby was back to afghan then and only retuned sat 9th June. I've had some hormone profiling done since then and doc says two of my hormone levels were a bit high and he says it could be ovarian resistance. He didn't seem to concerned and I'm seeing him again in few months and he says it's just a waiting game to see if they wake up. He said basically my hormones r shouting at my ovaries but they aren't listening. I'm not sure I think it's this though as if I wasnt ovulating then how did I get 5 or 6 bfps in april. All very confusing but I'm trying not to get stressed and just lots of bding until I see him again. With any luck I won't be seeing him as il be preggers! He has also said to me AF may not come back as u ovulate 1st so cud catch eggy before the witch ever returns. 

I really should start charting to give myself any chance lol!


----------



## motherofboys

LOL reading over the last couple of pages had me laughing. Long gone are the days of doing it when you want and taking as long as you want. Now its like "quick before someone wakes up" LOL That being said my youngest has started 2 mornings at pre-school a week now and those are on Hubs 2 days off so we did get a morning session in the other month, but since then have been too busy while they were out of the way LOL My DH doesnt mind so much 'being used' as he jokingly calls it. His making the most of it while his getting it, and silently crossing his fingers that pregnancy will make me mad for it like it did with my 1st. But with my 2nd I went right off and with my 3rd had a few bleeds so was scared to do anything for a long long time. Poor bloke LOL


----------



## xlouloux

Well I think my AF symptoms are kicking in already. :( I feel like I could sleep for England!


----------



## anniepie

:bfn: again today. I know it's stupid to test so early, but what can you do when you're a self confessed POAS addict :rofl: My LP is really short (10-11 days) so it'll be really interesting to see what the next few days bring. The shortest it has been is 8 days, so I've passed that. And the longest is 12 days once. 

Still not feeling good about this cycle, so think that makes testing early and getting bfns easier!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## laurac1988

You're not out until witchypoo shows her face hun!

I have donations scheduled for Thursday (CD14) and Monday (CD18) as donor is unavailable over the weekend. Last month O ovulated on either CD 18 or 19. Do we think my timing is ok?


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Laura!

How does last month's O timing compare to other months (ie do you usually O around cd18?) If it's typical, I think your timings are pretty good- you're covered if you're a few days early, and if you're a few days later :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

I usually ov on CD26, but took soy last month and ov'd cd18/19. This month taken a higher dose of soy (200mg days 3-7 instead of 160mg days 3-5 and then 200mg days 6 and 7) so I don't know if that will change it. Will have to wait and see. Would love to ov a bit earlier...


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> :bfn: again today. I know it's stupid to test so early, but what can you do when you're a self confessed POAS addict :rofl: My LP is really short (10-11 days) so it'll be really interesting to see what the next few days bring. The shortest it has been is 8 days, so I've passed that. And the longest is 12 days once.
> 
> Still not feeling good about this cycle, so think that makes testing early and getting bfns easier!
> 
> How's everyone else today?

Hi anniepie I'm good thanks. Still waiting for O, it was CD30 last cycle so will be poas (of the opk variety) addict over the next few weeks too!

Wishing you lots of luck for your testing this week!


----------



## MrsSmartie

I need some support to not poas today! The urge is too strong! Im only 8dpo maximum and may be less! Helllp! Lol x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I'm a terrible POAS, but I'll try and help!!! I've seen some people have asked for the OH's to hide their tests, I couldn't do that! Take a nice long bath? Drink too much water, then you'll know your pee will be too dilute?! Go for a run, avoiding shops!


----------



## anniepie

I POAS at 6-7dpo this cycle :dohh: And it wasnt FMU :dohh: :dohh: I knew it would be bfn, but I just couldn't help myself. I wasn't upset or anything. Cos I knew it was silly. POAS again yesterday (9-10 dpo). But now gonna try and stay strong until Friday at least, but will try to hold off until the weekend :thumbup: We can do it MrsSmartie!

AF is due tomorrow/Fri (LP is usually 10 days, but has been 11 on a few occasions). Temp was still up today, which is good. But I don't usually see the drop until the day AF arrives. So tomorrow will be interesting...

Still not feeling too positive about this cycle...

Seems there's a few of us on this thread who are late ovulators...:shrug:


----------



## xlouloux

I'm 8dpo and already tested over 15 times in the past couple of days:dohh:


----------



## motherofboys

I'm a terrible POAS addict. I pee far too early and not even FMU so I know I'll be disappointed but I still stare at it trying to make something appear LOL


----------



## Jo_Bean

Don't do it!!! The month I got my bfp was the only month I ever waited to not poas - I'm sure it was magic........


----------



## xlouloux

It's to hard to resist. :(


----------



## Jo_Bean

occupy yourself with something else, I swear the not poas will mean less stress and therefore help your bfps! Come on girls, wait it out!!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Jo I can't believe you're already 6 weeks!!! Only 6 to go till your first scan!


----------



## xlouloux

I suppose, it's quite nice outside today so I might go for a walk in the park to keep myself busy.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good girl Loulou :haha: go and sit in a park and read a book, far away from any sticks to piss on. And DON'T start peeing on twigs either :rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I know!!! It's crazy really. It feels like it's going really slowly, but on the other hand I can see how it would go quick too. If that makes any sense at all!


----------



## xlouloux

:rofl:


----------



## motherofboys

Or Dandilion leaves which apparenty get red spots on them if a preggy woman pees on them........


----------



## Jo_Bean

noooooooo reeally!????? I might have to test that theory, but hubby cut the lawn last night so no dandelions left to pee on :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I want someone to pee on dandylions now to see if that actually works!!! If I get a BFP I'm doing it, but I'll do it at home!!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Haha, we're all nuts lol. I will be strong! My period is, in theory, due on Sunday although I think it will be slightly later coz I Od late so I will wait till at least Saturday. I have a little box of FRERs waiting for me...


----------



## vaniilla

Can I join too? :flower: we're ttc no2 and waiting for AF to start first course of clomid :)


----------



## MrsSmartie

Of course! Welcome Vaniilla! Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> Good girl Loulou :haha: go and sit in a park and read a book, far away from any sticks to piss on. And DON'T start peeing on twigs either :rofl:

This made me laugh so much jo! I nearly spat my coffee out.

Lou Lou I know the feeling with the poas. I'm a self confessed addict. It's become part of my daily routine seeing as I've no idea where AF has got to lol


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> Can I join too? :flower: we're ttc no2 and waiting for AF to start first course of clomid :)

Yaaaay hi Vaniila :hug: a fellow Acorn ;) :kiss:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

:hi: Welcome vaniilla!

Once I get my cross hairs I will no doubt be wanting to poas asap! 

I left Liv with a tub of hummus whilst I jumped on here, she's scooping it out of the tub with her fingers, she run out of breadsticks and just went for the next best option. Bad mummy!


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too? :flower: we're ttc no2 and waiting for AF to start first course of clomid :)
> 
> Yaaaay hi Vaniila :hug: a fellow Acorn ;) :kiss:Click to expand...

10dpo!!!! when are you testing!! :dust::dust:


----------



## anniepie

LOL Vaniila....I've already tested 6dpo, 9dpo,and, despite trying really hard...just POAS again... :dohh: :bfn: as expected!! OK now I AM going to hold out until the weekend if AF doesn't show up tomorrow/Friday.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Wooahh! I just sat on the toilet holding a test, that's how close I got to poas! I didn't do it though! Lol. Go me! x


----------



## anniepie

LOL well done!! You did better than me!

xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I'm awe, such willpower! I'd have cracked!


----------



## Satine

Welcome Vanilla :hi:

Resist girls resist :D

We could have a few BFP's rolling in at once at this rate :D

*goes off to find some dandelion leaves* :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've been out walking the local national park with hubby today not thought about poas once. I was in the house all of 5 mins and I broke. I swear I see lines that aren't there. Lol. It's kinda like a shadow it's so faint so think I'm just imagining it. ???!!?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ps welcome vanilla. This is a lovely group and so far lucky so fx'd for us all xxx


----------



## anniepie

Oooooh, when will you test again?? Sounds promising. My tests have been as white as white can be :dohh:


----------



## Satine

see if you can post a pic hun :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

anniepie said:


> Oooooh, when will you test again?? Sounds promising. My tests have been as white as white can be :dohh:

Knowing me tomos lol. I can't resist. It's shit cos I'm still waiting for AF to return properly since coming off depo. I really should get a new bbt and start charting again. To at least give me some guide. We r bding every other at the mo sorry tmi. It's prob cos I've not seen him 6 months tho. I'm sure that'll wear off. Ha. 

I've got a few 10miu tests left but they r going Down quick the way I'm going. Also got a frer and two cb digi's but will save those til I get a line on a ic. Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Satine said:


> see if you can post a pic hun :dust:

Il try not sure if I can on my iPhone. Only got it last week. I'm slightly embarrassed too as there is literally nothing there in pic. Dunno how u tweak either x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Satine said:


> see if you can post a pic hun :dust:

Il try not sure if I can on my iPhone. Only got it last week. I'm slightly embarrassed too as there is literally nothing there in pic. Dunno how u tweak either x


----------



## vaniilla

Annie - 9dpo is really early! I hope you get a bfp over the weekend :flower:


poas addiction is a bad bad thing:haha:, I know for a fact I haven't O'vd because of blood test but I still have the urge to test :rofl:


Lisaloo82 - I hope you get a stronger line tomorrow, it sounds promising though, I've never had evaps on IC's and I've done hundreds :dust:


----------



## anniepie

yeah I know its early (10-11dpo today rather than 9)...but couldn't resist :dohh: Might go again Friday as I'll be late then...but will try hold out till sat/sun...try...


----------



## Eternity

Can I join the team please?

I'm on cd19 and roughly 10dpo. I usually have 30+ day cycles that are never the same, then last month I had a load of symptoms but AF eventually turned up on day 34. Ordered OPKs for this cycle, the clear blue one with the smiley, and we were going to follow SMEP. Decided to try it out evening of cd8 and got the smiley, but no smiley on day 9. We BDed on days 8, 9, 10 and 12 as per SMEP but really feel like I'm out this month as there was no build up and a stupid short cycle!!

AF due Sunday onwards, but due to moodiness and cramping in the last few days think she may arrive earlier, but have made a deal on my journal that if AF hasn't arrived by Monday I will test Tuesday morning.


----------



## Satine

:hi: Eternity welcome :)

Good luck hun hope you get that BFP, sounds like you did enough to me :)


----------



## Cheska8

Welcome newbies :hi: Wishing lots of luck at the BD Olympics!

I can't wait to hear of more BFPs, I think there may be some in the next couple of days with all of you lively ladies testing (or trying not to) at the minute! Good luck! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Eternity

Just caught up, read the while thread....

Congrats to those with their shiny gold medals!! Feeling good as there must be alot of :dust: in this thread!!

Good luck to everyone in training, hopefully we will all end up on that podium!!

Forgot to properly introduce myself:
I'm 27, hubby is 34 and we have a 9yo DD. Trying for #2. 
We are using OPKs and SMEP, we take his and hers conception vitamins, and I always spend 20 minutes with my bum on a pillow and my legs in the air after BDing.
Next cycle will be the same but I shall check and chart cm too.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Welcome eternity, hope this your BFP cycle!

Got my cross hairs! Exactly on the day I thought I'd get them! I was more glad as I didn't have enough energy for more :sex: I intend to have a week off!

So 3 dpo, I'll be 14dpo whilst we're away for a few days, so will be packing plenty of tests! But hey I know for a fact I'll test before then :winkwink:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: Hello Eternity :D Welcome! A lovely group of ladies here so you will fit in well.

Sam! :trouble: naughty naughty! poas addict!


----------



## laurac1988

My first donation is tonight then another on Monday. Wish me luck! Just hoping to catch that little eggy so can have a baby in my belly by my NYC holiday in September!

Was feeling like hell yesterday with a super high temp, vomiting, the lot. Glad it's all gone today - was scared I would fry the spermies!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:yipee: I looooove donation time, I find it so amazing!

Have you thought about trying anything like preseed just before you deposit the donation?


----------



## laurac1988

I use conceive plus 

Not totally sure when I'm ovulating but donor is I available over weekend so getting a 'courtesy' donation today just in case! Last month it was cd18/19 and CD18 is Monday, so timing should be alright


----------



## Jo_Bean

that sounds really promising :thumbup: and the bonus donation can't hurt :D:D


----------



## Eternity

Thanks for the welcome ladies.:hugs:

Really don't think this is my cycle though :shrug:

Good luck Laura!! :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> My first donation is tonight then another on Monday. Wish me luck! Just hoping to catch that little eggy so can have a baby in my belly by my NYC holiday in September!
> 
> Was feeling like hell yesterday with a super high temp, vomiting, the lot. Glad it's all gone today - was scared I would fry the spermies!

Good luck Laura Ive got everything crossed for u sweetie xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Welcome eternity ul love this group, such lovely and encouraging ladies x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Glad you're feeling better Laura, hope the donations goes well! Looks like the timing is really good!

I just can't help myself, have stick will pee!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

How are you Lisaloo? Did you have line eye or do we have another bfp?!


----------



## Lisaloo82

So who's due to test next? I did another one this am but couldnt really see anything so maye yest was my eyes playing tricks. I'm gonna try so hard to wait til next week now. 

Sorry for this tmi but we have been bding so much I'm so sore so had to stop the last 4days. It's killing me as I'm so scared of missing it now. 

I'm shopping in Cardiff today so gonna try hunt down a bbt therm. I need some help now as if we keep going like this il not be able to walk haha! Suppose I'm making up for not seeing him for 6months 

How r we all feeling. Any symptoms for anyone xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

lisaloo - have you tried using preseed or conceive plus? it will help with the :sex:athon and also help :spermy: stay alive longer


----------



## Lisaloo82

ttcbambino#1 said:


> How are you Lisaloo? Did you have line eye or do we have another bfp?!

Morning huni. I'm of shopping for sat night out with girls so alls good.

Lol ... Line eye... Love it. Gonna use that from now on. I think I did have line eye do gonna hold off for a bit. Maybe wait for some symptoms at least. 

How about u? X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> lisaloo - have you tried using preseed or conceive plus? it will help with the :sex:athon and also help :spermy: stay alive longer

I've been thinking of getting something. Can u buy it in boots or chemist or does it have to be online x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisaloo82 said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> lisaloo - have you tried using preseed or conceive plus? it will help with the :sex:athon and also help :spermy: stay alive longer
> 
> I've been thinking of getting something. Can u buy it in boots or chemist or does it have to be online xClick to expand...

I'm not sure actually, I got mine from amazon :D


----------



## anniepie

Lisaloo, try hold out a few days to test again. What are you using to test with? IC or FRER?

I got my thermometer from boots. It's not a BBT, it's just a standard digi. Only goes to 1dp, but seems to work ok for me :shrug:

Be careful not to burn out with the BD! Perhaps do every other day. Are you doing OPKs? Sorry. can't remember :dohh:

AFM, I'm now 11dpo. will have knicker nerves today. My usual LP is 10 days. But sometimes 11 days. Temps are still up today so not expecting AF today, but once she did surprise me coming while temps were still up! Usually she comes the day temps drop.

Symptoms today:

REALLY sore :holly:
Waves of nausea
Slight cramping
Moody
Emotional (just burst into tears on boss, but I did have a reason!)

Sure it's all in my head or PMS...


----------



## ttcbambino#1

All good here, I feel your pain in regards to the BD-athon! I'm definitely having a week off!! I know you'd have to wait, but might be better to get the BBT off ebay, I couldn't find one anywhere in the shops, I got so annoyed I couldn't find one! Some of the bigger boots might have the preseed or conceive plus. Have a good day shopping xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Ooh anniepie, knicker watch is the worst! Good luck, really hope those temps stay up and the witch does one!

Hope work is ok? x


----------



## Eternity

Ooooh sounds promising Annie!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you Hun :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Annie! Sounds good


----------



## Jo_Bean

I got my bbt from Amazon and it came with 20 free opks :thumbup:

:rofl: @ knicker watch! love that!


----------



## anniepie

Thanks ladies

Feeling a little more positive today about this cycle. But still wouldn't be surprised if AF rears her ugly head tomorrow... I think this queasiness is making me wonder if I could be in with a chance.... MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP MUST NOT GET HOPES UP


----------



## Lisaloo82

anniepie said:


> Lisaloo, try hold out a few days to test again. What are you using to test with? IC or FRER?
> 
> I got my thermometer from boots. It's not a BBT, it's just a standard digi. Only goes to 1dp, but seems to work ok for me :shrug:
> 
> Be careful not to burn out with the BD! Perhaps do every other day. Are you doing OPKs? Sorry. can't remember :dohh:
> 
> AFM, I'm now 11dpo. will have knicker nerves today. My usual LP is 10 days. But sometimes 11 days. Temps are still up today so not expecting AF today, but once she did surprise me coming while temps were still up! Usually she comes the day temps drop.
> 
> Symptoms today:
> 
> REALLY sore :holly:
> Waves of nausea
> Slight cramping
> Moody
> Emotional (just burst into tears on boss, but I did have a reason!)
> 
> Sure it's all in my head or PMS...

I've got Ic to start with then when I get a faint line I have frer and cb digi lol
Gonna try boots for preseed now if not wen I get home il go on amazon and order that and bbt therm again and hide it from my puppy this time x


----------



## anniepie

Lisa, if you go by preseed today, I'd bet you get your :bfp: tomorrow :haha:

ICs are awful. I've been using them this month as I have them. But in the past I've been telling people to just pee on a FRER when they've been getting stark negatives on ICs, and bam- lovely dark :bfp: Should take my own advice sometimes...


----------



## Jo_Bean

my IC was virtually invisible and then the FRER was lovely and dark. The only dark IC I've had is about 21DPO!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I have some IC's and a superdrug early test stashed away. I got Liv's BFP on a superdrug one, so just automatically went for them, but will probably get a FRER just in case! I aslo got pos opk's after BFP last time so if in doubt I shall pee on them too!! I won't tell you how many tests I did with Liv, it's verging on the insane!

I didn't know the IC's were so crap, considering their meant to be 10miu??


----------



## Jo_Bean

I don't know why they are so crap tbh. I was getting positives on a CB digi before a dark line on an IC!

I've done a fair few tests to reconfirm too!


----------



## anniepie

OK, think I've a superdrug early stashed at home, so if AF hasn't shown by Saturday I'll test with that then (or perhaps on Sunday). But who am I kidding, I'll probably use it tomorrow now I've started talking about it :dohh:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:rofl: i bet you do too :)


----------



## Eternity

You should try to hold off Annie, bit having said that I'm away for the weekend and I'd love to see your bfp before I go!! :muaha: :haha:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey girlies,

After being all strong and pleased with myself yesterday day, I went a bit nuts last night... :dohh:
Dh and I :sex: which was really great without all the pressure of Ovulating and blah! Then I watched that 'Marley and Me' film which made me cry! And then I sort of lost the plot. I said I was scared to test because I knew that this month wasn't our month (no symptoms, nada, zilch) and I didn't want it confirmed because it would make me more sad, and how I can't ever get away from TTC being a midwife because I go to work and deliver babies and spend all day gutted that I am not one of these women I look after. DH was so sweet and lovely about it, he always is. Then when I went to bed I couldn't sleep and was just obsessing about this TTC stuff and decided I'd better do a test in the morning with FMU so that I would know but then couldn't sleep to wait for it so ended up poas at 2am with a :bfn: (of course, I'm 8-9dpo or something) but then was gutted and didn't get to sleep until about 4am! I did this last month when AF was nearly due, just kind of lost it. AM I NORMAL??? HELP ME LADIES!!! I feel like a nutter...


----------



## Jo_Bean

MRsSmartie, you are COMPLETELY normal xxxxxx I promise you.

And don't worry about not getting any symptoms, I didn't have anything apart from heartburn and that was from 11DPO - you're still in with a chance. Promise xx


----------



## anniepie

Oh hunny, I'm so sorry you're having a spell. It's totally normal. TTC is SUCH a hard thing to go through. I don't think people who aren't going through it, or who fall immediately really get it at all. My DH doesn't really. We've been TTC for almost a year, though not 'hard' and it bothers me loads. I'm OK around test time generally cos I never believe I've got a change. But around O time I turn into this stress head. DH and I struggle to make time for BD. We're always so tired. And he's not great at saying "stuff it, I'm tired, but I want a baby so we'll have :sex: anyway" He just turns over and goes to sleep. Every day that passes that we don't have :sex: I feel like it's another chance lost. It's really hard.

We get so caught up with TTC, it becomes our life. I mean we're all on here for support because it's so important. It's totally normal to lose it! But we're all here for you :hug:

Now reality check...and I'm not being very helpful given I POAS this cycle at 6dpo for the first time. 8-9dpo is WAY early to be getting a :bfp: Most women who get their bfp that early probably made a mistake with their O date and are actually a little further along. Eggy may have only just made her way down your fallopian tubes with the chosen :spermy: at this point and may just had started nestling into your comfy uterus. Give it a few more days- try hold out until 12dpo until testing again.

BIG :hug:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks so much :flower:

I wish I could just relax, I know it doesn't do my body any good freaking out like that! I will try, the more I hear about :bfp: without any symptoms that does really help! Good luck everyone who's still in the TWW xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

You're completely normal, you've done nothing wrong or crazy. It's still early days, so you're not out. Try and stay positive, but I can see why it would be so hard being a midwife, but one day you will be one of those ladies xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks guys, hopefully there is a little eggy travelling down, I did have some twingey ovary pains last night, like my usual O pains so that is something. I feel much better now! The cat has fleas so I will carry on fumigating my house... :dohh: the joys! xxxxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

could be eggy burrowing away if you are getting cramps?

:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

You're not crazy! You're just a TTC lady! lol

I really want this month to be the month, so if you ladies can chuck any spare baby dust my way I would appreciate it. Would be so wonderful to be 12 weeks by the time we go to NYC


----------



## Jo_Bean

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

MrsSmartie you are completley normal, ttc takes a lot out of you, never mind all the hormones, the desire is just so strong its all you can think about. 

Cd8-9 is really early for a bfp, you.are still in.x

I am in my third week of the tww... 21-22dpo, I've used over 15 hpts by now and I have been freaking out on and off for the past two weeks...I'm exhausted. Got another tptally expected bfn thisorning with fmu then had a mini freak out myself and went to boots to get another hpt to retest at lunch knowimg full well it would be bfn again but still depressed when it was.

Thank God for this forum!

Gl n fx for that bfp


----------



## laurac1988

hope it turns into a BFP starflower xxx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Thanks Laura me too, got an appoint with my doctor tomorrow and I'll ask for a blood test if af doesn't show by then.

Fx for you re O this weekend!


----------



## Jo_Bean

starflower, do you chart at all? Do you know for sure when you ov'd?


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi Jo_Bean, I charted till about cd22 but them lost my thermometer for a few days, found it agin but figured I'd restart charting next cycle...did not expect it to be this long.

Fertility friend said I o'd cd16 and I got positive smiley face on digi opk cd14,cd16,cd17 so I think I o'd but not so sure.

I got ewcm on cd9 then dried up and nothing untill about two weeks ago. Fpr ladt two weks been getting tons of white lotiony cm.

Thought af had started for sure yesterday, I was in a store and was having serious af type cramps and feeling very wet down.there, ran to the loo in a panic to check and it turned out to be more cm.

So weird, try not to get hopes up but with ttc its impossible, always a lityle bit of hope and each bfn is just as depressing no matter how expected.

Can't wait for blood test, just want to know either way


----------



## Jo_Bean

oh you poor thing, it's like the old witch is teasing you if she's coming and messing you around! I really hope it's not that and that you have a nice little bean in there and it's just hiding away for the moment :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Starflower sounds promising-Ive heard loads of people report lots of cm before their bfp. Perhaps the line is just shy... what tests are you using?


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Thanks guys, hope its bfp but have a feeling its just af yanking my chain...I haven't helped by stressing.

Annie I've used ic, clear blue digi conception indicatore, fre, clear blue colour change, some cheapies from poundland, tescos, superdrug...lol..I dear not tell dh how much I've spent.

Poas is now a part of my daily routine...get up, knicker watch, no af...poas...jump in shower, go to work...lol


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thank god for this group! Lol. Good luck starflower! Next month I will b getting opks, not enjoying the not being sure of dates x


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Thanks MrsSmartie, kmfx you get your bfp this month and won't need the opks next month.


----------



## anniepie

LOL starflower that's a good range!!

PMA MrsSmartie...you'll get your bfp this month so won't need those opks :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

OPKs are fab. I recommend First Response. ot cheap, but very good for purpose


----------



## MrsSmartie

:hug:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## Lisaloo82

anniepie said:


> Lisa, if you go by preseed today, I'd bet you get your :bfp: tomorrow :haha:
> 
> ICs are awful. I've been using them this month as I have them. But in the past I've been telling people to just pee on a FRER when they've been getting stark negatives on ICs, and bam- lovely dark :bfp: Should take my own advice sometimes...

Ok so I got conceive plus today all they had in boots. It's just a tube and says on back to put in the genital area sorry if in being thick but can u put it up? It's not the once with applicator but says can be used in conjunction with the applicator pre packed conceive plus. So not sure if this one can also be used inside??


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ps did a frer wen I got in. Think I have line eye again can't stop staring at it!! Got headache and lil niggly cramps on my left side, ovary area. I had a bit of cystitis Monday and now thrush grrrr!!


----------



## Satine

don't know about concieve plus sorry hun but good luck really hope you get your bfp!!

Good luck starflower too :D


----------



## Cheska8

Wowzers, I've feel away for one day and I feel like I've missed out on so much!

Laura - good luck, sounds like you've covered yourself well with the early donation just in case.

anniepie - things sound really positive, lots and lots of:dust: to you.

MrsSmartie - of course you're not a nutter, well no more than the rest of us ttcers anyway! Hormones make me go mental, it was a right shock after being on the pill for 15 years when I was steady all month round, now I'm all over the place with my moods!

Starflower - keep your chin up, you're still in until the witch shows. Really hope the blood test shows you a :bfp:

Lisaloo - I'm not sure about the conceive plus either but am interested to know how it goes for you.

And hello everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone out, I will promise to be on bnb a bit more while at work tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

So anyone know how bad frer r for Evaps x


----------



## Jo_Bean

I didn't think they were known for it....... Why?......?


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've gone back to look at frer from earlier and cracked it open and I'm sure I see a really really faint line x


----------



## Satine

we need a pic :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Pic!!


----------



## Cheska8

Yes we need a pic! Quick!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I can email one of u pics as I'm I'm bed and need to get laptop out to upload. Feel a bit stupid as the pics show nothing really x


----------



## Eternity

GL with the blood test starflower.

Lisaloo, have you managed to sort out being able to upload a pic yet??
Really hope it is a bfp and you get your gold medal!!

AFM, looks like AF won't be flying in early after all, just hope she holds off til Monday now.
Cmon girls, I'm going away for a long weekend this afternoon and would love to see another bfp before I go!!

I'm still 98% sure I'm out this month, but the closer it's getting to AF the more symptoms I seem to be spotting (and I was doing soooo well not SSing!) I've been getting weird light cramps and twinges in all areas of my abdomen, couple of waves of nausea, had tender nips for a couple of days and a handful of vivid dreams this week.... I dont usually remember any!! 
Tbh though I think it's partly in my head and partly stress at the moment, I even have two mouth ulcers so definitely been stressing to get those.
But still if AF hasn't arrived by Monday then I will test with fmu on Tuesday morning, not very positive about it though!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisaloo82 said:


> I can email one of u pics as I'm I'm bed and need to get laptop out to upload. Feel a bit stupid as the pics show nothing really x

Test again today instead!!


----------



## Cheska8

^^^^ WSS! Happy peeing! x


----------



## anniepie

Lisaloo did you test again??

Eternity- hope the :witch: stays away for at least the weekend, if not more!! Your symptoms sound like mine...

AFM- tested again this morning with an IC. BFN. Temp dropped to what I refer to as 'ambiguous' today. Cramps have increase slightly. Nausea is still there. Had a load of creamy CM this morning :shrug: Can't really trust this morning's temp as I had not sleep last night (kitty had a major op yesterday so we were up with her most of the night)

Knicker nerves cranked up a notch today...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Tested with ic still inconclusive ladies. Can see line on frer from yest deco now but this long after it must be an Evap. Although I'm not entirely sure what An Evap actually is. Can anyone explain? I know il end up doing digi today at some point. Got more coming from amazon next week along with bbt therm and more opks although I'm never sure if they are pos as the line is never quite as dark as control line x

Fx'd Annie. When I got bfp in April I had lots of creamy cm just before x


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo82 said:


> Tested with ic still inconclusive ladies. Can see line on frer from yest deco now but this long after it must be an Evap. Although I'm not entirely sure what An Evap actually is. Can anyone explain? I know il end up doing digi today at some point. Got more coming from amazon next week along with bbt therm and more opks although I'm never sure if they are pos as the line is never quite as dark as control line x
> 
> Fx'd Annie. When I got bfp in April I had lots of creamy cm just before x

On the opks I used to find it hard to tell but then I now poas with SMU and that works best for me, I get a clear positive then and it's easier to tell. I think everyones different so it's worth trying at different times. x


----------



## anniepie

I do my opks between 3 and 4pm. I use ICs and I get beautiful positives. The only thing is, it means I have to take them to work to do :dohh:


----------



## Satine

anniepie sorry you got bfp but no :witch: yet so still not out ;)

Lisaloo I got my second line on the ic long after the time limit that's why I waited again until a couple of days later and the second line came up on the FRER :)


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> I do my opks between 3 and 4pm. I use ICs and I get beautiful positives. The only thing is, it means I have to take them to work to do :dohh:

I do mine at work too, I can usually get away with doing them, its when I come to take a pic of them (my little hobby when they're getting close to being positive!) that I sometimes forget to turn the sound off on my phone so I have to quickly make up an excuse why I'm photographing the inside of my drawer! :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

So I caved and did the cb digi duh! Should have saved it. Was a bfn! Ive read The frer is 25 or 12.5miu (can't remember which) and my ic are 10miu. Am I right in saying cb digi is 50miu? Xx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Lisaloo...goodluck with the digi, fx for a bfp:thumbup:

Annie your symptoms sound really promising, I have read alot of women saying they had tons of cm when they got their bfps so really hoping you get.bfp soon:happydance:

Eternity hope af stays away and you get have a lovely weekend away might ease some of the ttc stress:kiss:

AFM another day another bfn. Lisa I used frer this morning too and could have sworn I saw a line, u know after putting it up at an angle and up to the light:winkwink: But the line was really faint, so I did what any sane ttcer would do and took it apart with a vengence:haha:. The line was there but it had no colour so doesnt count. You are always going to see the second line if you look hard enough because its the line containing the anti body, if there is enough hcg in your urine it will activate the dye in the antiboy and it will go pink. So your second line might still be a positive but just not enough hcg in the urine yet.

Got doc app this evening so hoping to get some conculsive answers soon.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Sorry Lisa I saw your update about the digital after I'd posted. Yea dogi is not as sensitive as frer or ic but not sure of the miu -either way no af means still in! Kmfx for your bfp.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisaloo82 said:


> So I caved and did the cb digi duh! Should have saved it. Was a bfn! Ive read The frer is 25 or 12.5miu (can't remember which) and my ic are 10miu. Am I right in saying cb digi is 50miu? Xx

Not sure about the miu rates but I know that CB digis aren't that good at detecting very early, the best ones for that are FRERs.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Starflowerb2b said:


> Lisaloo...goodluck with the digi, fx for a bfp:thumbup:
> 
> Annie your symptoms sound really promising, I have read alot of women saying they had tons of cm when they got their bfps so really hoping you get.bfp soon:happydance:
> 
> Eternity hope af stays away and you get have a lovely weekend away might ease some of the ttc stress:kiss:
> 
> AFM another day another bfn. Lisa I used frer this morning too and could have sworn I saw a line, u know after putting it up at an angle and up to the light:winkwink: But the line was really faint, so I did what any sane ttcer would do and took it apart with a vengence:haha:. The line was there but it had no colour so doesnt count. You are always going to see the second line if you look hard enough because its the line containing the anti body, if there is enough hcg in your urine it will activate the dye in the antiboy and it will go pink. So your second line might still be a positive but just not enough hcg in the urine yet.
> 
> Got doc app this evening so hoping to get some conculsive answers soon.

Good luck starflower I really hope this is it for u huni. X


----------



## charliekay

hey ladies looking for abit of advice. hopefully i wont need to because i WILL get my bfp this month :winkwink: but im thinking of giving charting a try nxt month if the witch gets me. ive had a look on ff an it may aswell be written in chinese coz i dont understand a word of it!! they've sent some lessons to my email which im going to look at later when i have more time! but are any of u ladies charting at the moment or have done in the past?? and is it worth giving a go?? i need to do it to see if im actually ovulating......10 months ttc now so need to start looking at other options xx


----------



## Satine

Good luck starflower and yeah I agree with Jo Lisaloo.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Starflowerb2b said:


> Sorry Lisa I saw your update about the digital after I'd posted. Yea dogi is not as sensitive as frer or ic but not sure of the miu -either way no af means still in! Kmfx for your bfp.

For me AF is still Mia from last bfp in april which ended as a chemical preg. 
My cycles hadnt returned to regular since coming off depo last year I had one in jan nothing in feb and one in march I really thought march it was back to normal but I think the bfp has confused the hell out of her. 

Ive got mild cramping this morn. For me I'd be happy if it's AF making a reappearance but obvs prefer it to be a bfp. 

Got therm coming next week so at least I may get some clues but that's still hard really as I can't start from cd1

Anyone know if ff will tell me wen or if I ovulate even if i start charting at cd105 ish. I'm cd98 today. X


----------



## Jo_Bean

Charliekay - I would definitely recommend charting. It's the only way I got any confidence that I was ovulating. I would say the best thing is to start taking your temperature now, even if it's not the beginning of a cycle as it will give you practice.

It's simple enough, but you have to take your temp in the morning before you do anything else at all and make sure it's after at least 3 hours sleep. That is the most important bit.

Then if you want, you can start monitoring other things on top of that, like taking opks to predict when you are going to ovulate.

What you will find is that you should get a positive opk and then the following day you will ovulate. The day after that you should see a shift upwards in your temperature and then FF will give you some cross hairs after 3 days of higher temperatures.

The second part of your chart will stay high after ovulation until AF comes, if she comes you'll see your temp drop, if not it should stay high.

:thumbup:

Lisa - I would just start temping whenever you get the BBT as you can practice and FF will sort out the next cycle for you


----------



## Lisaloo82

charliekay said:


> hey ladies looking for abit of advice. hopefully i wont need to because i WILL get my bfp this month :winkwink: but im thinking of giving charting a try nxt month if the witch gets me. ive had a look on ff an it may aswell be written in chinese coz i dont understand a word of it!! they've sent some lessons to my email which im going to look at later when i have more time! but are any of u ladies charting at the moment or have done in the past?? and is it worth giving a go?? i need to do it to see if im actually ovulating......10 months ttc now so need to start looking at other options xx

I know the feeling hun. I was pretty useless at it. I just did the temping bit but then my puppy chewed the therm. 

Im gonna restart next week so I'd love some advice too x


----------



## Jo_Bean

would it help if I posted my chart from last month?


----------



## charliekay

think im definately going to give it a try!! just been looking at bbt thermometers on amazon! will get some opks aswell, anythings worth a shot :) thanks for ur help ladies, ill proberbly be hounding u with loads of questions once ive started haha xx


----------



## Satine

charliekay yes charting is well worth it, aslong as you get yourself a BBT then you just input the numbers on FF, simple as that hun really and you will learn more as you go along :)


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Lisaloo82 said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Lisa I saw your update about the digital after I'd posted. Yea dogi is not as sensitive as frer or ic but not sure of the miu -either way no af means still in! Kmfx for your bfp.
> 
> For me AF is still Mia from last bfp in april which ended as a chemical preg.
> My cycles hadnt returned to regular since coming off depo last year I had one in jan nothing in feb and one in march I really thought march it was back to normal but I think the bfp has confused the hell out of her.
> 
> Ive got mild cramping this morn. For me I'd be happy if it's AF making a reappearance but obvs prefer it to be a bfp.
> 
> Got therm coming next week so at least I may get some clues but that's still hard really as I can't start from cd1
> 
> Anyone know if ff will tell me wen or if I ovulate even if i start charting at cd105 ish. I'm cd98 today. XClick to expand...

Oh I'm really sorry to hear about the chemical in April, didn't realise:hugs:

I really really hope this is your bfp hon. Have you been to the gp to try and get some blood tests or ultrasounds ordered, I'm about tearing my hair out at cd39 so really admiting your strength and positivity!:thumbup:

You should probably just resume temping from tomorrow, think I might do the same mow I've found my thermometer. This is my first cycle temping and really messed ip my chart by losing the bbt but practice makes perfect so I'll restart.


----------



## anniepie

Totally agree with what Jo said about charting- start whenever to get practice, then keep ongoing. It's pretty simple unless you have ambiguous temps, which does happen. There's load of people on here who'll be able to help you with interpretation.

As Jo said, the most important thing is to take the temp first thing in the morning before anything else- don't get up, don't use the loo, don't speak...just temp!!You'll get into a routine! You're also meant to take it at the same time every day (not great for people like me who have to get up at 6am for work....) There are ways of correcting for if you wake later, but I don't trust them!!

Go for it, and if in doubt, ask!

Also, hightly recommend charting your CM to- particularly helpful if you've got ambiguous temps around O as I have the last few months! Also OPKs are helpful like that too!

The other thing I love about charting is I know 90% of the time, the day that AF is due- from the length of my LP, and the drop in my temp, almost always the same day as AF shows. :thumbup:

Happy charting ladies!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Starflowerb2b said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Lisa I saw your update about the digital after I'd posted. Yea dogi is not as sensitive as frer or ic but not sure of the miu -either way no af means still in! Kmfx for your bfp.
> 
> For me AF is still Mia from last bfp in april which ended as a chemical preg.
> My cycles hadnt returned to regular since coming off depo last year I had one in jan nothing in feb and one in march I really thought march it was back to normal but I think the bfp has confused the hell out of her.
> 
> Ive got mild cramping this morn. For me I'd be happy if it's AF making a reappearance but obvs prefer it to be a bfp.
> 
> Got therm coming next week so at least I may get some clues but that's still hard really as I can't start from cd1
> 
> Anyone know if ff will tell me wen or if I ovulate even if i start charting at cd105 ish. I'm cd98 today. XClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm really sorry to hear about the chemical in April, didn't realise:hugs:
> 
> I really really hope this is your bfp hon. Have you been to the gp to try and get some blood tests or ultrasounds ordered, I'm about tearing my hair out at cd39 so really admiting your strength and positivity!:thumbup:
> 
> You should probably just resume temping from tomorrow, think I might do the same mow I've found my thermometer. This is my first cycle temping and really messed ip my chart by losing the bbt but practice makes perfect so I'll restart.Click to expand...

Yeah I had hormone profiling done after chemical to check everything out. It threw up some slight abnormalities but from Wat doc said nothing to major. I got referred to gyny then and he said two of my hormone levels are slightly higher than normal and the way he described it was that my hormones r shouting at my ovaries but they aren't listening he said possible ovarian resistance but they cud wake up anytime. Booked me to see him in few months again. Said it can take up to 2 years sometimes after depo. He gave me an internal and said everything feels normal shapped etc and no fibroids. Smear all clear. Also had chlamydia screen before they can start fertility investigations and that's now come back all clear. Had reubella status too. Not sure why. And now I'm waiting for an appoint for the X-ray and dye thingy. 

So in the meantime I'm just carrying on ttc and trying to stay positive. 
I'm seeing a homeopath too and he says I'm so stressed my hormones r all imbalanced. Suppose that's not surprising seeing as hubby been in afghan 6months and we've been living apart nearly 2yeArs now. Il be able to count p w once hand how many times il have seen in 2012. Oh the joys or military life. On a happier note we will be reunited living together properly as a family after Xmas as we moving back to Cyprus to be with him again x


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Satine said:


> Good luck starflower and yeah I agree with Jo Lisaloo.

Thanks Satine :flower: Congrats again on your bfp, hows it going, has it sunk in yet


----------



## Jo_Bean

I got my BBT from amazon and it came with about 20 free opks I think it was £7.99. Made by babymad.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Lisaloo82 said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Lisa I saw your update about the digital after I'd posted. Yea dogi is not as sensitive as frer or ic but not sure of the miu -either way no af means still in! Kmfx for your bfp.
> 
> For me AF is still Mia from last bfp in april which ended as a chemical preg.
> My cycles hadnt returned to regular since coming off depo last year I had one in jan nothing in feb and one in march I really thought march it was back to normal but I think the bfp has confused the hell out of her.
> 
> Ive got mild cramping this morn. For me I'd be happy if it's AF making a reappearance but obvs prefer it to be a bfp.
> 
> Got therm coming next week so at least I may get some clues but that's still hard really as I can't start from cd1
> 
> Anyone know if ff will tell me wen or if I ovulate even if i start charting at cd105 ish. I'm cd98 today. XClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm really sorry to hear about the chemical in April, didn't realise:hugs:
> 
> I really really hope this is your bfp hon. Have you been to the gp to try and get some blood tests or ultrasounds ordered, I'm about tearing my hair out at cd39 so really admiting your strength and positivity!:thumbup:
> 
> You should probably just resume temping from tomorrow, think I might do the same mow I've found my thermometer. This is my first cycle temping and really messed ip my chart by losing the bbt but practice makes perfect so I'll restart.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I had hormone profiling done after chemical to check everything out. It threw up some slight abnormalities but from Wat doc said nothing to major. I got referred to gyny then and he said two of my hormone levels are slightly higher than normal and the way he described it was that my hormones r shouting at my ovaries but they aren't listening he said possible ovarian resistance but they cud wake up anytime. Booked me to see him in few months again. Said it can take up to 2 years sometimes after depo. He gave me an internal and said everything feels normal shapped etc and no fibroids. Smear all clear. Also had chlamydia screen before they can start fertility investigations and that's now come back all clear. Had reubella status too. Not sure why. And now I'm waiting for an appoint for the X-ray and dye thingy.
> 
> So in the meantime I'm just carrying on ttc and trying to stay positive.
> I'm seeing a homeopath too and he says I'm so stressed my hormones r all imbalanced. Suppose that's not surprising seeing as hubby been in afghan 6months and we've been living apart nearly 2yeArs now. Il be able to count p w once hand how many times il have seen in 2012. Oh the joys or military life. On a happier note we will be reunited living together properly as a family after Xmas as we moving back to Cyprus to be with him again xClick to expand...

Wow...Lisa :hugs: Military life is tough on the guys and tough on family at home.

Happy for you that all the other tests came back clear, as for the hormones, you're prob already on this but have you tried high dose epo...the efamol brand is really good so hopefully might help. The homeopathy is a good step too is it helping?

The move to cyprus will be great, went two years ago...beautiful! And of cos get to live with ur dh again:happydance:

sending over a huge :hugs: and keeping everything crossed for you that you get bfp soon. ...sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

What's epo? I bought agnus castus but after reading up about it decided against it as it helps lower estrogen and I think I'm already low on that. 

I lived in Cyprus for 2 years back in 2006 Alfie was born out there too. The military hosp is fab. Like private ward. DH and my older sister got their own rooms and were given meal tickets for 2days while I was in. Can't fault it.


----------



## Satine

Starflowerb2b said:


> Satine said:
> 
> 
> Good luck starflower and yeah I agree with Jo Lisaloo.
> 
> Thanks Satine :flower: Congrats again on your bfp, hows it going, has it sunk in yetClick to expand...

thankyou, yeah going good so far thanks and yeah think it's sunk in now still wake up each morning though thinking, oh yeah i'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Am still crossing my fingers for you lisaloo!!:dust:
As for OPKs I didn't trust myself to try to compare the lines so I've got the clear blue digi one, circle=no LH surge, smiley=get BDing!!

Sorry about AF Annie, but you're not out yet!!:dust:

What is SMU??

AFM, I caved before I went to work and did an IC. It confirmed what I already knew... Bfn! I know I didn't use fmu but it was pretty concentrated. At least I can have a couple of drinks guilt-free this weekend while I'm away. 

Hope I come back to more gold medals on Tuesday!!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Epo is evening primrose oil..very good for regulationg female hormones


----------



## anniepie

AF just got me....on to cycle 11 :wine::wine:


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> AF just got me....on to cycle 11 :wine::wine:

I'll join you on the wine! my AF isn't showing yet :hissy: grrrr!!!! 

Onwards and upwards! :drunk::pizza:


----------



## anniepie

Lets have a BnB party tonight :wine::dance::headspin::friends::drunk:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

:flower:Sorry about af Annie, fx for cycle 11


----------



## Lisaloo82

anniepie said:


> AF just got me....on to cycle 11 :wine::wine:

Sorry Annie. Onwards and upwards. Stay positive huni xx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

So just left the GP. He's referred me for an internal ultrasound scan at my local jospital. I'll have to call for an appointment next week.

Forcing myself not to poas anymore until the scan. Luckily I used the last of my stash this morning so none in the hse, just have to avoid pharmacies for the next few days...lol


----------



## Lisaloo82

Starflowerb2b said:


> So just left the GP. He's referred me for an internal ultrasound scan at my local jospital. I'll have to call for an appointment next week.
> 
> Forcing myself not to poas anymore until the scan. Luckily I used the last of my stash this morning so none in the hse, just have to avoid pharmacies for the next few days...lol

Good luck huni. Hope u get ur appointment real soon xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

I have missed al the chit-chat today as was working, crazy day on Delivery Suite as usual. Good luck Starflower! :flower: I am making up symptoms now. I think AF is on her way as slightly sore boobs which are easing now, I always get that a few days before AF and then it goes away. However today I kept getting crampy abdo pain and would think 'ooh that's a good sign'... and then do a big fart and it would be gone! :rofl: Oh dear! I will not test until AF is due on Sunday though (although I expect it to be later really as I think I Od late). I am tired now, back on mad old Delivery Suite again tomorrow. :sleep:


----------



## laurac1988

well donation done last night. No positive OPK today


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> well donation done last night. No positive OPK today

Did u have positive opk yest? Sorry lau I can't remember if u said u did yet x


----------



## laurac1988

Nah none yesterday either. Last month's was CD17, which is Sunday


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> Nah none yesterday either. Last month's was CD17, which is Sunday

Fx'd for u it's cones real soon x


----------



## motherofboys

Hi sorry I haven't been here for a couple of days. 
The dandilion leaves thing, theres a thread in the pregnancy test section where some people tried it out. It apparently works quite well but shouldnt be trusted completely. But its fun to pee on something that is free LOL
I have been very relaxed, not even counting the days to O. I dont usually O until around day 19/20. I think I'm around day 12 and we have been DTD LOADS (TMI) but because we want to and its fun rather than make a baby, which is a refreshing change. But I have increased discharge (which can be due to the B6) my cervix has risen and is softer but not yet open and I had a quite dark but not positive opk. I am slightly hopeful that this will mean the B6 has brought my O date forward and is doing something, as there doesnt seem to be a hard and fast rule, some women it brings it forwards, others it makes the whole cycle longer by extending the LP.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hello girlies, CRAZY day at work today, but done now. AF due tomorrow so will test in the morning. FXd! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Have everything crossed for you hun!

No LH surge for me yet. It's due tomorrow


----------



## xlouloux

Hi everyone, AF is due for me tomorrow, I got 3 faint lines on ICs this morning but they turned grey so taking them as evaps. I know AF is coming and won't test again unless I'm late. Good luck everyone else testing x


----------



## laurac1988

best of luck loulou xxx


----------



## Satine

:dust: to you both


----------



## MrsSmartie

So tested with fmu with a frer as af is due today and nothing. BFN. No signs ofaf yet but I think I may be 12dpo so I might be a few days late, my cycle before last was 34 days so I will wait patiently. No more poas unless it doesn't show over the week. Im not very hopeful, the last two shifts at work were so busy and I didn't feel particularly tired. We will see! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

How r all u beautiful ladies. It's gone a bit quiet... I'm guessing we r all feeling the strain maybe. My positivity has buggeres off and left me :-(
Not feeling great. Need to back to docs as finally had a letter from the consultant I saw in may. Everything is pointing to resistant ovary syndrome which leads eventually to early menopause. Although he says in the letter he's hopeful they will return to normal function. 

So I guess i just wait???? Feel really crap tho as I feel helpless. Can't explain in really but I dont want to wait. I want answers but don't seem to be getting them. Thinking of going to see private fertility clinic now. I'm worried I might miss my chance to save my eggs by just waiting. Does anyone know anything about this or just have some kin words I could use xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Lisa - Fx you can find a solution. Don't have any advice sadly, but hope it all turns out ok

Am annoyed with TTC today. Doesn't help that DP is being a bit of a pain in the ass. No LH surge yet but having another donation tonight as donor is not available tomorrow and I'm getting heaps of ovulation pain. DP says it's pointless having a donation. She's just being bratty about it. 

I'm just getting sick of the fact that this is our only way to have a baby without near bankrupting ourselves. If we take a break, or give up for now, we have to go through the same process when we want a child... or we won't have children :-( 

Sorry ladies... down in the dumps today


----------



## xlouloux

Hi ladies, AF got me yesterday right on time but I knew it was coming so all is good, treating myself to a movie and a bottle of wine with DF tonight. Not sure if we are going to try again for at least two months because mentally I need a break and we have so much stuff to sort out. I'm supposed to start soy again tomorrow and I know I will be tempted! I think we will mostly likely take a NTNP approach for the two months. Good luck anyone testing soon x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks Laura. Big hugs for u xx 
It just gets to u sometimes, it seems so easy for people around me to get pregnant. Hasnt helped that my MIL had posted on fb both scan pics of my 2 BIL's babies this weekend. Feels like a kick in the teeth! Aaaargh

Loulou hugs to u too. I think ntnp is the way forward. Stress has so much to answer for. I read yesterday that stress alone can stop a woman o'ing

Let's just put it down to us women being Amazing, complex human beings hey. Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I wish we could NTNP :-(


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Lisaloo - I have no experience with ovarian resistance, but I do hope you find an answer soon. I can understand you wanting to get something resolved soon, I wouldn't want to sit back and wait either. Would it be worth seeing a Fertitlity specialist to get a second opinion, maybe that have some more productive answers for you? In the mean time, huge hugs, I'm sure things will work out xx

Laura - I'm sorry things are hard at the moment, it must be frustrating having limited options. My SIL and her partner haven't mentioned if they would like kids or not, I think my SIL is more maternal, and no talk of a civil partnership, but for the moment their very invested in their new home, pets and nice holidays. They are so good with Liv and it seems unfair that it would be a struggle for them if they decided to ttc

loulou sorry AF showed up, but hope you can take some time to get back in the right frame of mind 

No up date here, 7 DPO, not anything noteworthy, nipples a bit sore on and off, but been so busy not really hard a chance to sit an obsess!


----------



## Eternity

Aw, I was hoping to come back from my weekend away and find some BFPs.

Lisaloo :hugs: hun, I hope the consultant is right and that your ovaries do recover. If you are at risk of early menopause though would freezing some of your eggs be a viable option for you?

AFM, still no AF yet - cd25 and about 16dpo. But..... I did have AF-type light cramping yesterday, so I'm pretty certain she is on her way!

Next cycle, that egg is mine!!!


----------



## anniepie

Sounds like we could all do with some cheering up here... I stepped back from bnb over the weekend as I was feeling fed up with TTC. 

big group :hugs: to us all... :hug:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

MASSIVE :hug: to everyone!! Sorry everyone is feeling crappy!! Hope the nice weather appears and makes u all feel better!!

Afm- AF looked like she was flying inbound on sun and it appears her flight is suspended!! She's a no show as yet but a :bfn: on a FRER this am so not hopeful just think the bitch is showing me who's boss!! Grrrr!!

Lotsa love and baby:dust:
XxxxXxxxX


----------



## Satine

Sorry that you ladies are suffering the :witch: I know it's hard but try to stay positive, I always felt a little down each new month but it will happen for you when the time is right 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes!!! Come on ladies, the olympics haven't even started yet anyway, so GL to anyone still waiting and to those on a new cycle, you have plenty of time and it *will* happen. Let's make this cycle the one ladies.
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/Cheerleader_5.gif


----------



## laurac1988

Well FF has given me random crosshairs this morning! REckons I Ov'd on CD16


----------



## anniepie

Oh I hate it when FF does that Laura :grr: All you can do is see what tomorrow's temp brings and override if you don't agree. If you get a rise tomorrow, it could be that yesterday's temp was a fallback rise and FF was correct... shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

i don't mind either way as had a donation CD14, so would be covred if I did ov then. Just odd to me that I've had no positive OPK... temps are higher than coverline though for the last three days


----------



## anniepie

If you did O then, you have gaps in your OPKs leading up to that day- did you get -ves or not test?

I personally wouldn't be surprised if your CL is maybe a little higher- you've a fair few days just above the CL. And your 'high' temp isn't *that* high. Can't remember- do you have any other donations planned?


----------



## laurac1988

I got negatives on those days, have done every day up to now. 

Already chatted to my donor and he says he will do another donation when I get an +opk, if i do. So I'm covered either way.

Also, my temps dont seem to go *much* higher after ov


----------



## Lisaloo82

Eternity said:


> Aw, I was hoping to come back from my weekend away and find some BFPs.
> 
> Lisaloo :hugs: hun, I hope the consultant is right and that your ovaries do recover. If you are at risk of early menopause though would freezing some of your eggs be a viable option for you?
> 
> AFM, still no AF yet - cd25 and about 16dpo. But..... I did have AF-type light cramping yesterday, so I'm pretty certain she is on her way!
> 
> Next cycle, that egg is mine!!!

Thanks Hun. This is why I really want answers now but all docs r telling me not to jump the gun. It's frustrating. Thinking of trying to get private scan of my ovaries to see if I can get some answers at least. 

Did u have a nice weekend? I went our for my friends bday sat, far too any cocktails!! But was nice to have a girls night out with lots if laughs x


----------



## Eternity

Yeah a great weekend thanks. Had a couple of drinks but not excessive.
Just feel so calm and focussed for next cycle after that little break.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey lovely ladies, sorry we're all a bit down atm. Still waiting on AF, I think I am 13dpo but AF was technically due yesterday. BFN on frer yesterday so not looking that good. Lots of random cramps over the past 2 days which is unusual for me as I don't get them until AF starts most months. So there is hope for me yet! I think the group needs another BFP! FXd! Hope everyone gets answers and has better luck on their next cycles. Xx


----------



## Eternity

MrsSmartie said:


> Hey lovely ladies, sorry we're all a bit down atm. Still waiting on AF, I think I am 13dpo but AF was technically due yesterday. BFN on frer yesterday so not looking that good. Lots of random cramps over the past 2 days which is unusual for me as I don't get them until AF starts most months. So there is hope for me yet! I think the group needs another BFP! FXd! Hope everyone gets answers and has better luck on their next cycles. Xx


Remember the old TTC cliche: you're not out til the witch gets you! So you are still in with a chance hun :hugs:

And I think you're right, we need another bfp to lift our collective spirits! So who is next on the podium??
Or in honour of Wimbledon, who will be first to score an ace? :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

We definitely need another BFP to lift the spirits, when will you test again MrsSmartie?

I'm feeling very laid back this TWW, very unlike me! No obsessive symptom spotting, no desperately wanting to POAS, just tracking temps. Guess I'm just busy & with life at the moment. Looking forward to our week away next week, we're only going to the Isle of Wight but will be nice to get away, and on the way back we're going to legoland, not sure who's more excited DH or DD! Only downside is our dog Harry has to go to the doggy hotel, so we'll miss him, but he loves it!


----------



## charliekay

hey ladies, 
well got my bbt thermometer today absolute bargain at 99p :), hopefully i wont need it though! i did test today 3 times lol but not with fmu as i was running late on the school run. all 3 tests did seem to have a very very very faint line on them its too faint to take a pic it wont show up!! but im starting to think ive just got line eye, so desperate to see that second line that, im imagining it! i really hope im not!! not gunna get my hopes up just yet!! ive had some cramping but not like af cramps more like a dull ache, an my bbs are really sore left one seems worse!! i promised i would'nt symptom spot but i just cant help it haha! i dont really know how many dpo i am my ticker is just a guess so hoping its just too early to show yet!! 

hope ur all ok xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ooh Charliekay, how exciting!! I really hope that line gets darker! My left boob is more sore than the right as well, lol. I will not test again until Thursday if AF is still hiding as will then be 15dpo. I have been really tired as well as crampy so FXd. Make sure you keep us updated CharlieKay! Xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

charliekay said:


> hey ladies,
> well got my bbt thermometer today absolute bargain at 99p :), hopefully i wont need it though! i did test today 3 times lol but not with fmu as i was running late on the school run. all 3 tests did seem to have a very very very faint line on them its too faint to take a pic it wont show up!! but im starting to think ive just got line eye, so desperate to see that second line that, im imagining it! i really hope im not!! not gunna get my hopes up just yet!! ive had some cramping but not like af cramps more like a dull ache, an my bbs are really sore left one seems worse!! i promised i would'nt symptom spot but i just cant help it haha! i dont really know how many dpo i am my ticker is just a guess so hoping its just too early to show yet!!
> 
> hope ur all ok xx

Aaaw Charliekay this is just Wat our Lil group needs to cheer us up. Fx'd it gets darker. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

MrsSmartie said:


> Ooh Charliekay, how exciting!! I really hope that line gets darker! My left boob is more sore than the right as well, lol. I will not test again until Thursday if AF is still hiding as will then be 15dpo. I have been really tired as well as crampy so FXd. Make sure you keep us updated CharlieKay! Xxx

Fx'd for u too huni. I have a good feeling it's ur time xx


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Ladies,

I've been away from bnb for a few days, what's new? Everyone ok? I've not had the best of weekends with my DH, we've not BD'd at the right time so sadly I'm fairly sure I'm out this month. :growlmad:

Anyway, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world :dust::dust::dust: and hope we get some more BFPs soon to cheer us all up. Let's all try really hard and get lots more before the Olympics ceremony at the end of next month! xxx


----------



## Eternity

Ttcbambino, have you ever been to legoland before? It's amazing! We took DD a couple of years ago but seriously all 3 of us were excited!!!
And being the geek I am, the first thing I did was find Lego hagrid to have my photo taken lol!!

Charliekay and mrssmartie, FXed for you both! Hope you get those BFPs!!!

AFM, hubby wanted me to take an IC this morning.... Bfn, which I knew but hey.
Still no AF yet, and according to the countdown to pregnancy test calculator, the witch might not even be due until 3rd! So confused by that, I thought you added a 14 day lp onto day of o?!

But still getting cramps on and off so think she is coming soon!!


----------



## foxiechick1

ttcbambino#1 said:


> We definitely need another BFP to lift the spirits, when will you test again MrsSmartie?
> 
> I'm feeling very laid back this TWW, very unlike me! No obsessive symptom spotting, no desperately wanting to POAS, just tracking temps. Guess I'm just busy & with life at the moment. Looking forward to our week away next week, we're only going to the Isle of Wight but will be nice to get away, and on the way back we're going to legoland, not sure who's more excited DH or DD! Only downside is our dog Harry has to go to the doggy hotel, so we'll miss him, but he loves it!

Oh enjoy lego land! It's meant to be amazing! I have been to Peppa pig world which is brilliant and Thomas Land at xmas which I highly recommend if you get chance to go!!

I think I have got my BFP this morning! i got a line on one yesterday and wasn't sure if it was an evap but have done another today with fmu and it came up within the time limit! :happydance::happydance:

He's my link to my tests https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1070819-evap.html 

So excited but am being cautious as not due on till Sat, only tested early as going on a hen do this weekend...Looks like I'm the designated driver!! And I don't mind at all!! :happydance: x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congrats again :happydance:
Defo a line there!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Thank you!! xx


----------



## Eternity

Congrats foxie!! That def looks positive to me, and I'm looking at it on my iphone!

Ooooh, test again in a couple of days!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

WooHoo!!!!!! Huge congrats foxiechick!!! Thats a great line for 10/11dpo, Go Team GB!!!

Foxiechick & Eternity - we've not been to any of the theme parks with Liv yet, I wasn't sure if she'd get much out of it, but she just turned 2 and there was a great park & hotel deal, so couldn't turn it down!


----------



## Eternity

Bambino, I'm sure she will still love it even at 2. She may not be able to go on many rides but there's loads to look at, and take her on the train and try to see one of the live 'Johnny Thunder' shows. I would love to go back!!


----------



## laurac1988

TemP still rising today. Think ff may have been right about me ovulating cd16. Feel sick


----------



## Eternity

:dust: Laura!! Hope it works out well for you this cycle


----------



## MrsSmartie

I'm out :-(


----------



## foxiechick1

ttcbambino#1 said:


> WooHoo!!!!!! Huge congrats foxiechick!!! Thats a great line for 10/11dpo, Go Team GB!!!
> 
> Foxiechick & Eternity - we've not been to any of the theme parks with Liv yet, I wasn't sure if she'd get much out of it, but she just turned 2 and there was a great park & hotel deal, so couldn't turn it down!

Thank you! xx

Oh she will have an amazing time! Even if she can't go on the rides yet she doesn't know what she's missing if you know what I mean and she will have such an amazing experience regardless! Have a wonderful time, I hope the weather holds xx


----------



## foxiechick1

MrsSmartie said:


> I'm out :-(

:cry::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congratulations Foxiechick!  so exciting!! Xx


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: mrssmartie!! :cry: so sorry. Onwards and upwards though hun, there is a gold medal with your name on it just waiting for you! :dust:


----------



## Eternity

A question for all you experienced temp-ers....

Well firstly am I right in thinking it can be done orally, it's just not as exact as vaginally?!

But my main question is, is it worth me doing it as my sleep patterns are messed up? Some nights I only get a few hours sleep, other nights if I go to sleep early then I will wake up at least once during the night, and I'm also a very fidgety sleeper so I'm worried that I won't even have a constant base temp to work from.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated :hugs2:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Eternity said:


> A question for all you experienced temp-ers....
> 
> Well firstly am I right in thinking it can be done orally, it's just not as exact as vaginally?!
> 
> But my main question is, is it worth me doing it as my sleep patterns are messed up? Some nights I only get a few hours sleep, other nights if I go to sleep early then I will wake up at least once during the night, and I'm also a very fidgety sleeper so I'm worried that I won't even have a constant base temp to work from.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated :hugs2:

:hi: yes you can do both orally and vaginally, if you do vaginally it's supposed to be more consistent and those people that get jagged temps sometimes find that temping vaginally gives less jagged results.

The main thing to try and do when temping is to temp after 3 hours sleep and at the same time every day, before getting up to go the loo etc. If you have messed up sleeping patterns then sometimes this can be difficult.

Why not just pick the most appropriate time to do it and give it a try? You can mark on there if you have broken sleep etc. so you can keep track and see if the broken sleep actually makes that much difference. 

Even if you don't get the full 3 hours, you might find there is still enough information there that will help you learn more about your cycle and ovulation etc.

There is also monitoring CM and Cervix Position. You can mark these on the FF chart too.


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on your bfp foxiechick1 :dance: 


AF came for me today so I'm starting clomid today, fingers crossed it works!! :D

good luck to everyone O'ving and testing soon :dust::dust:


----------



## charliekay

well tested again this morning! an theres absolutely nothin :( after the 3 faint tests yesterday now theres nothin! cramping gettin worse.....af due tomorrow think she going to turn up bang on cue :(........oh well on to the nxt cycle, and i'll be temping this month xx


----------



## charliekay

congrats on the :bfp: foxiechick1 :happydance: xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Thank you everyone! 

Sorry to hear the witch cam Vanilla hope you get your BFP next month! And Charlie I hope she holds off xxx


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: charliekay and vaniila 
Vaniila I hope the clomid works for you
Charliekay you never though, :dust:

Thanks jo bean for your help. Might consider it for next cycle but knowing my luck AF will arrive before thermometer lol! I'm also planning to track cm anyway so may set up a ff account.
I always get at least 3 hours so that should work, but if ever I wake up early (like half hour or more before my alarm) could I just do it early?


----------



## charliekay

:witch: well the witch just got me! a day early! onto the next cycle! xx


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: charlie


----------



## Satine

Congrats foxie there was defo a line there :happydance:

Sorry that the witch got you other ladies :hugs:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

:hugs:charliekay, mrssmartie & vaniila:hugs:

Eternity, re temping time I do mine when I wake up, it's not always the same time, but I do try and make sure it's after 3 hours sleep. And vaginally is probably better for consistency, good luck!

Laura - did you get a donation around cd16?


----------



## laurac1988

I did! Nearest donation was cd14


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey all, I think I jumped the gun on AFs arrival... saw some fresh red this morning so put in a tampon but it only has then tiniest bit of old brown blood on it, so spotting I guess. I don't usually get that but it's too late for anything other than AF being on her way. Bit confused.


----------



## foxiechick1

MrsSmartie said:


> Hey all, I think I jumped the gun on AFs arrival... saw some fresh red this morning so put in a tampon but it only has then tiniest bit of old brown blood on it, so spotting I guess. I don't usually get that but it's too late for anything other than AF being on her way. Bit confused.

Some pregnant ladies do still spot at time of AF so you may still be in...GL xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

MrsSmartie said:


> Hey all, I think I jumped the gun on AFs arrival... saw some fresh red this morning so put in a tampon but it only has then tiniest bit of old brown blood on it, so spotting I guess. I don't usually get that but it's too late for anything other than AF being on her way. Bit confused.

implantation? That normally happens between 12-17 DPO........


----------



## MrsSmartie

Jo_Bean said:


> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, I think I jumped the gun on AFs arrival... saw some fresh red this morning so put in a tampon but it only has then tiniest bit of old brown blood on it, so spotting I guess. I don't usually get that but it's too late for anything other than AF being on her way. Bit confused.
> 
> implantation? That normally happens between 12-17 DPO........Click to expand...

I thought implantation couldn't happen after 12dpo? Anyhow, I will hang on til the weekend I think and test if it's not in full flow by then! I think it probably will b though, I wish it would just get on with it so I could relax! Xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

I don't know why I wrote 12-17, I meant 6-12 :shrug: WTF! sorry baby brain kicking in already!

Although having said that, I have read about late implantation bleeding and I'm sure I read about someone who experienced it at 18DPO. I guess it depends on how long your LP normally is.


----------



## laurac1988

On a tangent; can happen earlier. When I had my chemical pregnancy I have implantation bleeding on 4dpo


----------



## Cheska8

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats foxiechick1!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Eternity

In addition to possible late IB, your spotting could be down to old stuff getting dislodged as your cervix closes if you are pregnant?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Eternity - I've been temping orally for the first time ths cyle and my sleep pattern is awful but I've still got a decent line days 1-14. I figure it's worth giving it a whirl anyhow to try and get some idea of what's going on in there.
Foxiechick1 - congratulations!
And sorry to all those who the witch got, hopefully we will fair better in July.


----------



## foxiechick1

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Eternity

Thanks mrsbump :hugs2:

I have ordered a bbt thermometer from amazon, just hope it arrives before AF does now!!
And obviously I will need to create a ff account, no way will I try to do it myself on the chart that comes with it lol :dohh::haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Massive congrats foxie. 

Mrs smartie I've got everything crossed for u. I had a small bleed wen I was 5 weeks or so with DS and they told me it was prob from IB so I guess u can see the blood anytime in early stages xx


----------



## anniepie

Congrats foxie :happydance:

MrsSmartie- what's the news on the spotting today? Are you going to test? Some ladies bleed well into their healthy pregnancies. When my mum was pregnant with me she had a 'period' for a few months after she found out. Not constant bleeding- more like a proper period :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## anniepie

AFM, I'm trying SMEP this month. And I've broken my cycle down into different phases to help me through it. I'm now at the end of the "Indulgence" phase, and start of the "homemaker" phase :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Sounds interesting Annie, care to share? What are all the phases and when are they?

Yay for another SMEP-er!! :friends:


----------



## anniepie

This is my plan for this month copied from my journal- incorporating SMEP, indulgence, looking after my body and distractions...

*
Cycle 11- The Big Plan revised*

Stage 1 (cd1-6): Indulgence- done 
Stage 2 (cd7-10): Homemaker- get on with the DIY, do some crafts (finish that cardigan). At least one :sex: session
Stage 3 (cd11-14): Get in the Groove- get back on track with eating healthier, exercising more, early nights, taking my vits, and getting some non-babymaking lovin' in. Start with the OPKs when EWCM starts
Stage 4 (cd15-+OPK): Operation Baby Curtis- continue with Stage 2, but increasing BD to every other day
Stage 5 (+OPK - +OPK+2): as stage 2/3 but BD every night
Stage 6: Relaxation- pregnant until proven otherwise. NO early testing (12dpo at the VERY earliest). Distract self with getting the house sorted, crafts, cooking, getting out and doing stuff


----------



## Eternity

Loving it Annie!!

My plan for next cycle is not quite so nicely planned but I fully intend to distract myself with DIY and reorganising the house. We will also be using SMEP, but straight from the end of AF as I seem to o early on. I will also be temping and using OPKs. That's why next cycle will be the one!! PMA!

Good luck to you Annie, I have my fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Eternity- and good luck to you :thumbup: I tend to O late- cd16 has been the earliest and only happened twice in almost 16 months of charting. Generally I O around cd20-21, but it has been as late as cd 29....don't want to burn out!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Anniepie & Eternity, Sounds like you've got a great plan going, I've heard good things about SMEP.

Mrssmartie, I know you don't chart, do you think you could be a couple days less DPO? The spotting could be IB? Fingers crossed :witch: stays away 

AFM mellow yellow went out the window today, I have no symptoms really, just exhausted last night and achy all over. My chart also looks a little 'boring' nothing like lats months chart. But who am I to reason why I broke open the superdrug early test and tested with SMU at 10dpo :dohh:

Anyway, came back after 3 minutes, and I swear there is a faint line, having trouble with a getting a decent picture, but I'll add one to see what you think. I am 99.9% there's a line, I can see it clearly in RL but been staring at it for too long now so need another opinion!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7









012.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 9









005.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## anniepie

Bambino, I can totally see the line without even having to enlarge the picture or squint or anything :wohoo:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Thanks, been sitting here thinking I'm just hallucinating! It's so early though so feeling a wee bit anxious!!


----------



## anniepie

Try and hold out tomorrow and then test again on Saturday- I bet you get a stonking dark line then :hug:


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on the bfp ttcbambino#1 :dance::dance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!

That's most definitely a line!

:yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance:

Go and get a FRER!!! :test:


----------



## Satine

Woooooooo Congrats Bambino :dance: defo a line there and that was how faint my first lines were, give it a couple more days and you will have a darker line :D

Also loving the plan anniepie, good luck :D


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ooh exciting ttcbambino! I still have the tiniest bit of old brown in my discharge, barely there. You're right that I could have got my dates wrong and so could have been 12dpo when I saw the little bit of fresh red. So I thought, that was a couple of days ago now, but BFN on a frer this morning with FMU. Im completely fed up. Im sure Im out so I just wish it would show up. Im away til Wednesday but I guess if it doesn't show by then I will be 10 days late and will see the GP, I bet it turns up on saturday though. Xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

feeling a bit emotional now, thanks ladies, DH has yet to reply to my text with the picture attached, he either thinks it a joke or he's passed out from the shock! He was only asking last night if AF was due as I was really whingey :blush:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:awww: :hugs2:


----------



## Satine

FXed you return with Good News MrsSmartie :)


----------



## ttcbambino#1

MrsSmartie said:


> Ooh exciting ttcbambino! I still have the tiniest bit of old brown in my discharge, barely there. You're right that I could have got my dates wrong and so could have been 12dpo when I saw the little bit of fresh red. So I thought, that was a couple of days ago now, but BFN on a frer this morning with FMU. Im completely fed up. Im sure Im out so I just wish it would show up. Im away til Wednesday but I guess if it doesn't show by then I will be 10 days late and will see the GP, I bet it turns up on saturday though. Xx

Thanks :flower: I'm so sorry your body is messing you around, I'm not surprised your feeling fed up. Hope you're going somewhere nice :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Congrats bambino!!! There is def a nice pink line, I can see it on my iPhone screen without needing to enlarge the pic!!

Test again in a couple of days!! :hug:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats huni. Awesome news! They r flying in now ladies! Fx'd for u all xxxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

ttcbambino#1 said:


> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh exciting ttcbambino! I still have the tiniest bit of old brown in my discharge, barely there. You're right that I could have got my dates wrong and so could have been 12dpo when I saw the little bit of fresh red. So I thought, that was a couple of days ago now, but BFN on a frer this morning with FMU. Im completely fed up. Im sure Im out so I just wish it would show up. Im away til Wednesday but I guess if it doesn't show by then I will be 10 days late and will see the GP, I bet it turns up on saturday though. Xx
> 
> Thanks :flower: I'm so sorry your body is messing you around, I'm not surprised your feeling fed up. Hope you're going somewhere nice :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I have terrible cramps and feel rubbish so keep dashing to the loo thinking it's starting and then still nothing. Grr. :wacko: I'm going to see my mum so that will cheer me up! :thumbup: How long have you been trying for :baby:? Excited for you! :happydance: I'm only on cycle 2 so I can't really complain... but i will anyway! :haha:


----------



## MrsSmartie

I meant to say ages ago... to all the lucky pregnant GB girlies! As much as I don't have a clue with regards to TTC :haha:, I am a midwife so if any of you need any advice about anything pregnancy or baby related then please feel free to ask :friends: xx


----------



## Cheska8

Congrats TTCBambino! So pleased for you! :happydance:
This thread certainly seems like a lucky one alright! Thanks Satine for starting such a fab thread! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

MrsSmartie said:


> ttcbambino#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh exciting ttcbambino! I still have the tiniest bit of old brown in my discharge, barely there. You're right that I could have got my dates wrong and so could have been 12dpo when I saw the little bit of fresh red. So I thought, that was a couple of days ago now, but BFN on a frer this morning with FMU. Im completely fed up. Im sure Im out so I just wish it would show up. Im away til Wednesday but I guess if it doesn't show by then I will be 10 days late and will see the GP, I bet it turns up on saturday though. Xx
> 
> Thanks :flower: I'm so sorry your body is messing you around, I'm not surprised your feeling fed up. Hope you're going somewhere nice :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I have terrible cramps and feel rubbish so keep dashing to the loo thinking it's starting and then still nothing. Grr. :wacko: I'm going to see my mum so that will cheer me up! :thumbup: How long have you been trying for :baby:? Excited for you! :happydance: I'm only on cycle 2 so I can't really complain... but i will anyway! :haha:Click to expand...

Aww mum's are great for cheering us up, mines also very good at bringing me back to down to earth when needs be! I had the implant out March, so 3 mths. Didn't temp or anything 1st cycle, started temping properly last cycle, and this cycle I made sure I used the OPK's properly. I'm thinking that made a difference for us. Hope AF stays away for you 

After I had my DD I really wanted to re-train as a midwife, I had such a great experience with mine, you all deserve medals :hug:


----------



## Eternity

Loving the edit to the thread title!! :happydance:

5 gold medals already?! At this rate we may surpass the real gb teams number if golds lol!!:flower:

I just hope we can all do it!! (if not, we shall have to go for gold at the winter Olympics :rofl:)


----------



## anniepie

Oh Eternity don't- I hope we all have our :bfp: WAY before the winter olympics in 2 years time!!


----------



## Eternity

Lol sorry Annie, I just couldn't thinkof anything else with gold medals.... Um when are the next commonwealth games?!

No no in all seriousness I really do hope that every lovely lady on this thread gets their BFPs and gold medals!! (including me if I'm lucky enough)

:hugs: and lots and lots of :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

:witch::witch::witch: is here!!! Never thought I would be a bit pleased about that! Right, onwards and upwards. I'm going to go and buy some OPKs and lots of TTC goodies. Thanks everyone for al the support :flower:


----------



## Cheska8

Eternity said:


> Lol sorry Annie, I just couldn't thinkof anything else with gold medals.... Um when are the next commonwealth games?!
> 
> No no in all seriousness I really do hope that every lovely lady on this thread gets their BFPs and gold medals!! (including me if I'm lucky enough)
> 
> :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust: to us all!!!

Me too, I wish all you lovely ladies all the baby dust in the world and hope we're all up on that podium together by 12th August! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

MrsSmartie said:


> :witch::witch::witch: is here!!! Never thought I would be a bit pleased about that! Right, onwards and upwards. I'm going to go and buy some OPKs and lots of TTC goodies. Thanks everyone for al the support :flower:

Boo to the witch, but onwards and upwards like you say. We're all here for support whenever you might need it, baby dust to you for this cycle sweetie. xxx


----------



## anniepie

Glad AF is here MrsSmartie so you can move on (Though I was hoping it was just a shy :bfp: for you). I got my OPKs from this site- way cheaper than getting in the shops. I'd be wary of the HPTs though... (although I did get some just to allow me something to pee on in TWWs!)

https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/ovulation-tests.htm


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Damn witchy poo! I think the OPK's are a good idea, definitely think they helped us with timing xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah should help. I think I must have Od on the Thursday and we BDd every day until then but not after so should be easier next month. I have bought a thermometdr and will try to temp as well but I work shifts and my sleep patterns are all over the place so not sure how effective that would be xx


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: mrssmartie good PMA for your new cycle though!!

I get my TTC goodies from them Annie but through amazon. Never thought to see if they had their own website :dohh: *logs on immediately*


----------



## laurac1988

Eurgh. Got this comment on my blog earlier today ""You're donor does the donation? What a PERVERT! He is obviously a pervert. SUPRISED you're not fucking him! You should go to a CLINIC like a RESPONSIBLE person. Not use some pervert off some internet forum. How are you gunna explain it to your kid? Poor thing. At least TRY and be responsible about it." What a charming person... Posted anonymously of course


----------



## MrsSmartie

OMG Laura! What a prick! How ridiculous, if people had that attitude to people kindly giving couples a chance at a family then it would be such a shame. As if it's any of their business! Don't give it a second thought, it's probably a stupid teenager or something. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Laura, that's awful. No wonder they didn't dare put their name, they clearly knew what they were writing was bang out of order. I hope they get what's coming to them. You do whatever you want honey, and do it in whatever way you are all comfortable with. No one has any right to tell you otherwise. Idiot. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

:hug:Laura that's disgusting, what's wrong with people?! I don't see how it's anyone's business and how is it any different to having fertility treatment or using donor eggs or a surrogate etc? I'm so sorry, mindless idiots


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Laura - I'm so sorry. Stupid Internet trolls. I always think they must look like trolls, all covered in rough skin and maybe the occasional wart or scales.

Congrats bambino. Can't believe it's 5 bfps now.

Sorry AF got you mrs smartie. Fingers crossed for the next cycle.


----------



## foxiechick1

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Thanks, been sitting here thinking I'm just hallucinating! It's so early though so feeling a wee bit anxious!!

Congratulations!!! Yay someone who is due around the same time as me!! So pleased for you!! xx

Laura, what is wrong with some people? Some are just vile and can't help themselves but they are cowards as they hide behind their computer screen! Disgusting! Keep your chin up hun xx


----------



## anniepie

Laura sweetie, I'm so sorry that some idiot thinks its ok to say something like that. What is wrong with some people? What your future kid will know is that it has two parents that wanted him/her so bad you had to go that little bit further to make it happen. Irresponsible is not a word I'd put anywhere near what you're doing. Some people are just so small minded and petty...grrrrrr...makes me angry :hug:


----------



## Satine

Laura, everyone is right don't let what some small minded idiot thinks/says affect you hun :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Laura, like you said, obviously it was an anonymous comment! If that wa somebody's true opinion they wouldn't have been ashamed/too scared to sign their name to it!!
It's merely the work of a troll; I know it probably really hurt you, but try not to think on it any more- don't let the tw*t win!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

What an idiot Laura. Try not to let it effect u what stupid childish small minded people say to u. I know it's hard tho. But uve got the support of ur friends and family and all us here on BnB and especially us team GB ladies! I for one am willing u to get preggo real soon. Ur gonna make fantastic parents really soon huni! 

Ah mrs S gutted the witch caught u but better earlier than later as i know how streasfull it is just waiting and waiting with bfn after bfn :-( 
I cant even use opk's as my LH hormone is one of the hormones thats too high so i get a positve everyday! 

Booked holiday last night to rhodes, we go weds so hoping the relaxation will allow my poor little ovaries to wake up! 

What u think ladies... Im so excited! Anyone been here... Xxx

https://www.firstchoice.co.uk/holidays/rhodes-holidays/kolymbia/holiday-village-rhodes/


----------



## Jo_Bean

Looks lovely Lisa! I am very tempted!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks ladies, did have a fair bit of rage when I first saw it, but now I think it's quite funny. Shame, though, that people think it is necessary to go on other people's blogs and post crap, especially under *anonymous*

Today I feel really quite Ill :-( lower tummy feels UTI ish. Have a mild headache, feel sick and keep having hot flushes. Feel quite dizzy too when I close my eyes. 
*goes back to sleep for a while*


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> Looks lovely Lisa! I am very tempted!!!

Go for it jo would won't be disappointed. U deserve it after all ur hard work baby making. Last chance ul get for a while xx

Goooo oooown!!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> Thanks ladies, did have a fair bit of rage when I first saw it, but now I think it's quite funny. Shame, though, that people think it is necessary to go on other people's blogs and post crap, especially under *anonymous*
> 
> Today I feel really quite Ill :-( lower tummy feels UTI ish. Have a mild headache, feel sick and keep having hot flushes. Feel quite dizzy too when I close my eyes.
> *goes back to sleep for a while*


Sounds promising Laura. I got uti before my last bfp


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah. Last time I had a UTI I had a chemical pregnancy. Not pinning anything on it though. Just going to wait for af


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> Yeah. Last time I had a UTI I had a chemical pregnancy. Not pinning anything on it though. Just going to wait for af

I hope ur waiting 9months babe. Fx'd xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers Hun. Not too hopeful as temps are a bit all over the place. But we'll see


----------



## Satine

Good luck Laura sounds promising to me too :)


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ooh holiday looks good, I am thinking of booking one! DH is really ill with D&V so looking after him, hope I don't catch it! Feeling positive about.next month, just found out my brother-in-law and his fiance are expecting after ttc for 6 months, we always said we hoped they conceived first for various reasons, also I should O on my 2nd wedding anniversary next month so that seems like a great month to get a BFP! Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

oh ladies got myself all het up again,,, hubby gone on stag weekend to prague to im bored! POAS didnt i! well did it about 6pm ish and thought i saw something but thought was line eye. i went back to look about 10pm and this???

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/test1.jpg

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/test2.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

I think I can see something, was the line the same during the 10 minute reaction time?, do another one in the morning hun, I hope its a bfp for you :hugs::dust:


----------



## Satine

ooooo Lisa that is exactly what happened with the first IC I did, the second very very faint line was there after going back a few hours later. Test again in the morning hun, good luck really looks positive to me :dance:


----------



## Lisaloo82

vaniilla said:


> I think I can see something, was the line the same during the 10 minute reaction time?, do another one in the morning hun, I hope its a bfp for you :hugs::dust:

i only waited a minute or two, thought i could see a faint line, squinted a bit then left it in the bathroom til i went for another wee few hours later. 

it has color IRL. time will tell i suppose. gonna try my best to wait 2days tho xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Satine said:


> ooooo Lisa that is exactly what happened with the first IC I did, the second very very faint line was there after going back a few hours later. Test again in the morning hun, good luck really looks positive to me :dance:

when i had a BFP in april it wasnt even this clear. i was like a shadow and i did i CB digi to confirm it. ive not had any of my IC go like this even the following morning. god i dont want to get my hopes up with everything thats been happening with me the last few months xxxx](*,)


----------



## Lisaloo82

anyone know how to tweak?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ooh keep up posted Lisaloo! Maybe get a frer? Xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

No idea how to tweak, but that looks very much like the IC i just did!!!! I need to go and get myself another 'proper' test, but had to pee on something this am and the lines faint but there. I'm pretty sure this could be a BFP!!

Fingers crossed for you and Laura xxxx Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo, sorry don't know how to tweak, I say get yourself out and pick up a frer too, so excited for you! 

I've not BD'd at the right time this month do I am just waiting for AF now so won't be testing this month.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've got 2 frer and 2 cb digi's in the cupboard but don't want to jump the gun again. I had a chemical in April and I had an even fainter line than this on ic so did digi and saw those magic words but a week or so later i got a bfn. The line on ic never got any darker. So promised myself I wouldn't do that again. Seein those words gets u so excited. Im gonna do the ic until I go on hols weds. See if I get any changes on them. Then if still a decent line on weds am I will do digi or frer xx

Sounds silly but just don't want the disappointment again. There's something different to seeing the words to jUst a faint line on ic and thinking maybe maybe 

Hope that makes sense xx


----------



## Cheska8

That makes total sense hun, I really hope this is your BFP and you have a really sticky bean. Good luck for Wednesday. xxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just a question really. This my first month charting. Last night I felt what I thought was o pains so about an hour later I temped. It was 35.8, lower than I've had been all cycle so far, but obviously not in the am. When I logged onto ff this morning it had me o ing 4 days ago because I only put in the morning temps. I swapped yesterday's am temp for the pm one and it took off the crosshairs. My temp shot up this am. Is it ok to do this? It seems far more likely I Oed last night based off my cycle length as well.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Mrs_Bump said:


> Just a question really. This my first month charting. Last night I felt what I thought was o pains so about an hour later I temped. It was 35.8, lower than I've had been all cycle so far, but obviously not in the am. When I logged onto ff this morning it had me o ing 4 days ago because I only put in the morning temps. I swapped yesterday's am temp for the pm one and it took off the crosshairs. My temp shot up this am. Is it ok to do this? It seems far more likely I Oed last night based off my cycle length as well.

No hun :nope: the afternoon temp doesn't mean a thing. You should only temp after 3 hours sleep when you wake up, before moving. It has to be your base body temp, if you've been awake and doing things then anything can affect your temp. It also needs to be at the same time every day, otherwise it won't be comparable to your other temps.

Keep the morning temps, if your temp shot up today compared to yesterday *am* then I would say you ov'd yesterday xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisa - I can defo see a line on there, the only thing is that after the time is when I had an evap. If that line comes up after a couple of mins though, I would defo say it's dark enough to be a bfp. My first bfp on an IC was fainter than that :thumbup: good luck! I hope it's a sticky one!

Did you say hols on weds? Is that when you are going to Rhodes? Did you get a last minute deal? I am very tempted!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> Lisa - I can defo see a line on there, the only thing is that after the time is when I had an evap. If that line comes up after a couple of mins though, I would defo say it's dark enough to be a bfp. My first bfp on an IC was fainter than that :thumbup: good luck! I hope it's a sticky one!
> 
> Did you say hols on weds? Is that when you are going to Rhodes? Did you get a last minute deal? I am very tempted!

I didn't wait in the bathroom the whole time jut a few mins so dont know how long it took. Will do another one maybe tomos. 

Yeah going to Rhodes weds. We always do last min with DH job. He never knows leave dates enough in advance and wen he gets a little bit of notice it bloody changes. I love booking late tho. Can get excited straight away. Gonna start packing today and shopping mond for some new bikinis (even tho I have about 10 from Marbella last year oops)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Was it a good deal last minute? And did you manage to get a swim up room!!??


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> Was it a good deal last minute? And did you manage to get a swim up room!!??

We couldn't get swim up this time but I've requested it if one does become available last min. 
I think it's a good price for what it is and wen we r going. It was £1800 for a week all inclusive but that and for 3 of us. And u get one vist to each a la carte restaurants per week. We paid just under 1000 for 2 of us to Egypt one in march. I'd say defo go for swim up room tho. So private and especially being just u and DH this time round u can be away from everyone on ur own terrace.


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's good for this time of year :D I think I looked at it is about £750 each AI in sep, maybe if we wait, it might come down in price last minute :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Apparently with first choice AI it goes up. And especially with the Rhodes one as its so popular so wen it's selling well price goes up. Lady told me that may 2013 is already full booked its that good x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Wow just been sat in my wardrobe the last hour and it's amazing what things u forget u had (summer stuff doesn't get much of a look in in lovely rainy south Wales ) just foun 3 pairs of flip flops I forgot I had and 3 dresses with the tags on I bought back in march wen we had that hot spell! Hubby will be pleased as less I need to buy for hols. Good job he's away this weekend so I can hide them before we go shopping Monday haha!

Done another test the line is super faint within the time limit but then 50mins later wen drying it's the same As last nights picture. 

2 evaps exactly the same u think? Uuuurgh I had waiting x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisa - That sounds quite promising about the test! I would do the FRER but I know you don't want to xx

Great news about the dresses and flip log lips :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Lisa - sounds promising!

My cervix is low and open today. :-( hope that's not AF coming


----------



## charliekay

hey ladies, not been on here for a couple of days as ive been working, hope ur all ok :)
congratulations on ur :bfp: bambino :happydance:

well temping is goin ok! apart from the fact i have to do it first thing in the mornin, it takes me ages to wake up lol i took my temp an thought id wrote it down on my note pad but wen i went to look at it a bit later there was just a scribble there hahaha luckily enough my bbt thermometer saves the last temp taken so i knew what it was from that!


----------



## laurac1988

Well... Temp has dropped. Of quite below coverline buy I'm guessing it will tomorrow :-(


----------



## vaniilla

Lisa - when are you testing again? a line is a line no matter how faint! I would get a frer too :dust::dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I did cb digi with smu and bfn :-(


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: you're still in til the witch shows hun :hugs: I hope she keeps away!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Cb digis aren't as sensitive as FRER or ic!! Sob they take longer to show up as "pg"
HoPe this is your :bfp: building 
Good luck
Xxxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yeah CB digis are rubbish for early detection. Do a FRER!!!!!:test:


----------



## laurac1988

definitely do a FRER! 

I'm screwing about my temp drop :( My chart looks so different to last month - really thought this could be the one


----------



## charliekay

im pretty new to charting so dont fully understand it, but could ur temp drop be an implantation dip?? 8dpo would be about the right time xx


----------



## laurac1988

Possibly. Consulting with Dr Google and Nurse Fertility Friend, have found lots of charts with a drop at 8dpo and then a +test. Even with a short LP. Please, please, please keep your fingers and toes crossed for me that my temp goes up again tomorrow ladies, I promise to share my baby dust if i get a BFP!

This stuff is so damn stressful!


----------



## charliekay

i have everything crossed for u hunni!! really hope u get that bfp! xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Would be nice... but will have to wait and see

DAMMIT why do we always have to wait and see? lol


----------



## charliekay

i knoooowww!! everything with ttc is wait wait wait!! first u have to wait to ovulate, then ur tww to test, then ur waitin for the dreaded witch to show her ugly face!! not easy.....im the most inpatient person in the world! haha i want eveythin NOW!!.........including my bfp! so come on mr stalky where r u with our bfps???????


----------



## laurac1988

I think he got lost! Fingers crossed he gets put back on the right path soon


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Fingers crossed you'll get your BFP Laura, my FF chart also looks completely different to lasts months, it's one of the reasons I decided to test, so hopefully it's different for a reason xx

Good luck ladies, off for a week, hope when I check in there's some more good news xx


----------



## laurac1988

That gives me hope hun.

Here's the charts... 
*This month*
https://i47.tinypic.com/160sw45.jpg


*Last month*
https://i50.tinypic.com/bds6d5.jpg


----------



## Cheska8

Looks like it could be a good month Laura, fingers crossed for you hun! When are you going to test? We defs need some more BFPs to keep up the momentum!


----------



## laurac1988

Hope it is. Not sure when I'm going to test. In my normal month AF will be due in two days. So if she doesn't show up I think I'll wait until my shifts are over (Friday) and test then as I only have a CB digi in the house - lol!


----------



## Cheska8

I'll be checking in on Friday then to find out what your test says! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers hun. 

FX this is my month. I so hope so!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've got everything crosses Lau. Il be checking in from sunny Rhodes xx


----------



## laurac1988

Oooooh enjoy Rhodes!

Am off to NYC in September. Super excited


----------



## Cheska8

Enjoy your holiday Lisaloo! I'm off to Lanzarote in Sept, can't wait!


----------



## laurac1988

Cheska your chart looks awesome this month :)


----------



## Satine

Enjoy Rhodes Lisa and like others said don't rely on the digi do a FRER.

Good luck Laura too :)


----------



## laurac1988

Do you think I might be in with a chance Satine? See the difference in charts?


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Laura, I agree apart from the line which says when i BD'd!!!! Never mind! Onwards and upwards onto the next cycle. If I O at a decent CD next cycle I should be just about in time to test at the end of the Olympics!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks ladies. Hubby back from Prague any minute so will get back to bd'ing lol. I can't remember who said to get conceive plus?? Well we've been using it and fab. Every other day won't be a problem now. And sorry if tmi but DH loves it lol. I've heard a few women say that about it and preseed too. 

I'm gonna hold of and test with frer on weds am before we leave for airport. 
Got another homeopath appoint weds too so hoping he will see a change in me. I cried nearly the whole last (1st appointment) time. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ah yeah I missed that line. Some say spermies can last up to 7 days though...

Never know


----------



## Satine

laurac1988 said:


> Do you think I might be in with a chance Satine? See the difference in charts?

yes hun definately see a difference, what were the donation days again?

My chart for my BFP was up and down like a rollercoaster, kept dropping to near coverline.


----------



## laurac1988

Lisaloo82 said:


> Thanks ladies. Hubby back from Prague any minute so will get back to bd'ing lol. I can't remember who said to get conceive plus?? Well we've been using it and fab. Every other day won't be a problem now. And sorry if tmi but DH loves it lol. I've heard a few women say that about it and preseed too.
> 
> I'm gonna hold of and test with frer on weds am before we leave for airport.
> Got another homeopath appoint weds too so hoping he will see a change in me. I cried nearly the whole last (1st appointment) time. Xx

I use conceive plus. But then it's for sperm donation not BD... so different. Good stuff though. 

Please update us Wednesday?


----------



## Satine

Cheska you did have EWCM though on CD14 so you never know :test: haha that chart is one of the best I have ever seen :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Satine said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Do you think I might be in with a chance Satine? See the difference in charts?
> 
> yes hun definately see a difference, what were the donation days again?
> 
> My chart for my BFP was up and down like a rollercoaster, kept dropping to near coverline.Click to expand...

day 14 and 18


----------



## Lisaloo82

Defo hun. Il be chatting loads before then anyhow. I'm loving our little group now. I was part of december snowflakes but After chemical in April I just floated around on here, I was still subscribed to December snowflakes until only 2 weeks or so ago. I just feel part of a little group now. It's nice. Hope that doesn't sound too cheesy.


----------



## laurac1988

Nah I like this group too  Nice bunch of people


----------



## Cheska8

Me too, I love our little group! :hugs:


----------



## Satine

laurac1988 said:


> Satine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Do you think I might be in with a chance Satine? See the difference in charts?
> 
> yes hun definately see a difference, what were the donation days again?
> 
> My chart for my BFP was up and down like a rollercoaster, kept dropping to near coverline.Click to expand...
> 
> day 14 and 18Click to expand...

FXed for you hun CD14 was defo at the right time, as you said they can last for days :thumbup:

And I love this group too, so proud to have gotten so many lovely members, wasn't sure I would get any when I made it, thanks lovely ladies :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Not cheesy at all, this is a great group!

I hope everyone who's testing get their BFP's, I'll be checking in wednesday! 

Laura - really hope this is the cycle for you, I've seen other charts that look the same and had a bfp. My chart is odd, I was looking for something to compare with on here and came across a sticky somewhere on here that just has loads of FF charts posted to compare against. I'll see if I can find it again!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thank you Satine xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

:dohh: it's a sticky at the top of our section, not sure how to link it, TTC forums-TTc groups & discussions


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Enjoy Rhodes, I went there last year and loved it. I'm off to Crete in 6 weeks on honeymoon. Can't believe I'll be married soon. Sure I should be concentrating on wedding not baby making but I can't help it.
Not sure what to make of charting at the moment but will keep it up, I'm a horribly irregular and poor sleeper so I'm thinking opks may work better or me but it's still interesting.
This is such a friendly supportive group I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## laurac1988

ttcbambino#1 said:


> :dohh: it's a sticky at the top of our section, not sure how to link it, TTC forums-TTc groups & discussions

got it. Been looking through pregnant charts on FF too. There's a lot that look similar to mine.

FX for a rise tomorrow


----------



## Jo_Bean

Sorry, I've not been on much, I've been stalking though and your chart looks good Laura! :dust: fx'd


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers Jo. FX!

Just hoping temp goes up tomorrow

Last thing i want is to temp at 4.30am then have to go to work if it's low :-(


----------



## Jo_Bean

Mine went up and down for days, it didn't go high or stay high until 15DPO so you've got plenty of time :D


----------



## laurac1988

Just don't like that drop. It's like it's mocking me! lol

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Implantation I reckon!

I'm not too bad, today was the first day I felt less sick :thumbup: also boobs haven't hurt as much for the last couple of days. It's good but then I worry as I still have 5 weeks to wait til the scan :(

:trouble: bloody NHS :(


----------



## laurac1988

I know! don't fancy an early scan?


----------



## Jo_Bean

I am tempted, but it costs £100 and we are more tempted to put that towards the 3D scan at 24 weeks. I have my booking in appointment next week, so we'll see how that goes, otherwise I could still be tempted with an early one!


----------



## laurac1988

That's a fair point


----------



## noodlebumxx

Hey everyone, LauraC asked me to join here. How do I join? I'm currently 4 dpo x


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies... My temp went up! Has gone really high too! 36.9 which is crazy high for me! AF is due tomorrow

With the sickness, the heartburn, the tiredness and the slight cramping that is still there, dare I be hopeful?

Dare I hope that there's a little bean snuggling in down there? Cling on little bean - we want you so much.

Please... Don't let the witch show up tomorrow...


----------



## Cheska8

Wow Laura, amazing temp rise this morning, you must be pleased! Have a really good feeling for you this month! X


----------



## Mrs_Bump

noodlebumxx said:


> Hey everyone, LauraC asked me to join here. How do I join? I'm currently 4 dpo x

Welcome. You don't have to so anything to join, as long as you can put up with the odd Olympic punn you're good. 
I'm currently 3dpo so looks like we're on roughly the same cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm really quite scared. Going to be crushed if not a BFP

That's why I want to wait. Usually get a pretty steep temp drop on AF day... She's due tomorrow


----------



## anniepie

chart is looking great Laura-when you gonna test if af doesn't show tomorrow?


----------



## noodlebumxx

here is my chart although havent added the dip I had this morning down to 36.4
 



Attached Files:







chart june 12.png
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laurac1988

Will test weds if no af tomorrow


----------



## charliekay

oooh gud luck laura!! x


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck Laura x


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers ladies. Just saw my breakfast again


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck Laura hope this is it for you


----------



## MrsSmartie

Any news Laura? Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Any new Laura? How was ur temp this Am xx


----------



## anniepie

Laura, I took a sneaky peek at your chart and see that you have a bit of a temp dip today- still above the CL, though, so fingers crossed it's just a blip. I know plenty of ladies who had their BFPs but had erratic charts until a good few days after their pos HPTs. PMA and :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies.

Little temp drop today. I'm still hopeful though as my temp usually drops way below the coverline on AF day. 

Have knicker checked about 800 times already today. No period but a big shed load of creamy CM that seems to be increasing as the day goes on.

Someone said to me earlier that you have to have temp over 37 to be pregnant, but found plenty of charts on ff where people were pregnant and temp below 37.

Just waiting...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks for the update Laura. Got everything crossed for u. When r u testing xx


----------



## anniepie

Sounding promising Laura. I don't think the rule of temps must be above 37 is right. I've also seen loads of ladies with BFPs with temps below. I think it's all relative to an individual woman's BBT... :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Really don't know when to test. Think I want to wait til Friday. But don't know if I'll hold out til then. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Cheska8

Ladies,

I have news! I've got no idea how on earth it's happened as I don't think I BD'd at the right time at all, but I had spotting yday so I fully expected AF today, but my temp went up so I thought I'd poas and look what happened.

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

I've not even told DH yet because I can't believe that I'm lucky enough for it to be true!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0294.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## anniepie

OMG Cheska, that's wonderful news!!! GOLD!!!!! Congrats my lovely xx


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Anniepie, I really can't believe it, I'm in absolute shock. I expect to peos in the morning and it to be all gone. It just doesn't seem real!


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on your bfp Cheska!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Cheska8

vaniilla said:


> Big congrats on your bfp Cheska!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance:

Thanks! :hugs:

:cloud9:


----------



## laurac1988

ahhhhh congratulations cheska! I told you your chart looked good!

Fingers crossed we can be bump buddies 

p.s. no period yet - we have reached the afternoon!


----------



## anniepie

How/when are you going to tell hubby?


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

YEYYYYYY!! HUGE congrats sweetie!! 

Laura- FX'd the bitch stays away for you hunni
Xxx


----------



## Eternity

Congrats Cheska!!! :hugs:

Laura, I'm still crossing my fingers for you too!


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> How/when are you going to tell hubby?

I don't know! I have some clearblue digis at home, I was thinking maybe I'd use one tonight and show him that? Not sure if it will show a positive though if it's not FMU this early? 

What do you think? Have you heard of any really good ways to tell hubby? My main aim is to make him cry, I've only seen him cry at football, so the mushier the better!



laurac1988 said:


> ahhhhh congratulations cheska! I told you your chart looked good!
> 
> Fingers crossed we can be bump buddies
> 
> p.s. no period yet - we have reached the afternoon!

Thanks Laura :hugs: I really hope we can be too! I have a really good feeling about your chart, I think you should defs test tomorrow! :thumbup: With no AF today I reckon it's looking really good!!

I played around with my chart yesterday as instructed by Jo (the Charting genius) which put me on 11DPO today so I couldn't resist a test this morning! I've got a little bit of bleeding though, not sure what that means, if anything? :shrug: So even if you get spotting don't count yourself out. x


----------



## Cheska8

XxFatMummaxX said:


> YEYYYYYY!! HUGE congrats sweetie!!
> 
> Laura- FX'd the bitch stays away for you hunni
> Xxx




Eternity said:


> Congrats Cheska!!! :hugs:
> 
> Laura, I'm still crossing my fingers for you too!

Thanks Ladies! I'm on cloud 999999999999! :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

congrats cheska


----------



## anniepie

Cheska, that looked a pretty good clear BFP to me, so I reckon you'd show up on a digi even without FMU- just don't drink loads before hand :thumbup:

tbh, I'm not a great one for all these cute ways to tell DH- not saying I don't like them, they're just not me! I reckon you'll def make DH cry no matter how you tell him :thumbup: Perhaps pop a pos HPT in a jiffy bag, address it to him like it came in the post this morning, and have him open it when he comes home from work...


----------



## Cheska8

motherofboys said:


> congrats cheska

Thanks! :flower:



anniepie said:


> Cheska, that looked a pretty good clear BFP to me, so I reckon you'd show up on a digi even without FMU- just don't drink loads before hand :thumbup:
> 
> tbh, I'm not a great one for all these cute ways to tell DH- not saying I don't like them, they're just not me! I reckon you'll def make DH cry no matter how you tell him :thumbup: Perhaps pop a pos HPT in a jiffy bag, address it to him like it came in the post this morning, and have him open it when he comes home from work...

Cool, I'll go with the clearblue digi method of telling him then! Actually I'm hardly one to talk about him not cryng, I didn't cry when he proposed, when I said I do or when I saw my positive test! Maybe we're both made of stone! :haha:


----------



## xlouloux

Congrats Cheska, must of been a strong little swimmer to last 4 days :D


----------



## Cheska8

xlouloux said:


> Congrats Cheska, must of been a strong little swimmer to last 4 days :D

An Olympic swimmer you may say! We did BD on the two days before O but hubby couldn't finish, but maybe a couple little swimmers had a false start out of their blocks and it was those ones? :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Cheska I was the same, I never cried at anything. I was made of stone. Even films and songs my mates would sit blubbering and I'd be staring at them like 'WTH'? Then I had a baby. Now adverts make me cry! The song 'Two little boys' makes me cry! I am a mess! LOL


----------



## xlouloux

I guess it's possible, maybe they had words and told the others to get a move on haha


----------



## Cheska8

motherofboys said:


> Cheska I was the same, I never cried at anything. I was made of stone. Even films and songs my mates would sit blubbering and I'd be staring at them like 'WTH'? Then I had a baby. Now adverts make me cry! The song 'Two little boys' makes me cry! I am a mess! LOL

Oh well I shall look forward to when I become a blubbering mess too then! :cry: Haha!


----------



## anniepie

I cry at everything and anything...but for some reason didn't cry when DH proposed, and didn't cry when we got married :shrug: I don't feel as if I will cry when I get my BFP...but who knows- it's been long in the making!


----------



## Bump2Baby

Please add me :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations cheska that's a lovely clear test.
Fingers crossed Laura. That 37 thing sounds unlikely to me, I'll be shocked if I make it that high without a fever, we all run at slightly different temps.


----------



## Cheska8

Mrs_Bump said:


> Congratulations cheska that's a lovely clear test.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Mrs Bump!


----------



## laurac1988

Well... I'm spotting *cries hysterically*


----------



## Cheska8

Laura, so was I yesterday and this morning, don't count yourself out Hun. X


----------



## anniepie

Implantation dip and spotting :shrug: come on Laura's eggy...hold onto that spermy and nestle in there nice and comfy :hug:


----------



## laurac1988

You ladies are amazing.

I was spotting earlier, but didn't go to the loo between work and here. Was about an hour (and a bit) travelling. When I got home I peed, nothing on the pad. I wiped. Nothing...


----------



## xlouloux

Oooo laurac I hope it was IB, good luck for when you test!


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe. It was brown and there wasn't a lot of it. But with AF due today it made me crazy (and still is)


----------



## Cheska8

Laura that was the same as me, I had quite a bit of brown in my underwear yday and then some when I wiped today. Think positive chick. Are you going to test tomorrow? Big hugs sweetheart. X


----------



## laurac1988

I want to wait and see if AF comes full flow. 

It's been all brown. even when *tmi* put the tissue round my finger and swept it round cervix the blood was still brown. 

Fingers crossed...


----------



## laurac1988

Cheska8 said:


> Laura that was the same as me, I had quite a bit of brown in my underwear yday and then some when I wiped today. Think positive chick. Are you going to test tomorrow? Big hugs sweetheart. X

How may DPO?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congratulations Cheska and good luck Laura! xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Well I'm not entirely sure if FF has me Oving on the right day, but if it does I'm 11 days post ov. X


----------



## Cheska8

MrsSmartie said:


> Congratulations Cheska and good luck Laura! xxx

Thank you!!:happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Cheska8 said:


> Well I'm not entirely sure if FF has me Oving on the right day, but if it does I'm 11 days post ov. X

so it may have been implantation spotting?

I just don't know. what with AF due today... I think it's her...


----------



## Cheska8

I really hope not. I've got my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## laurac1988

I hope not too...

Although I did swing by the doctor this evening and make an appt with the fertility specilist


----------



## Jo_Bean

WTF Cheska!! How did I miss that! Omg!
:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance:

Congratulations my love!!


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Jo! If you hadn't tolde to discard that temp yday I wouldn't have thought to test this morning! Am ridiculously excited!


----------



## anniepie

we're all rooting for you Laura :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

You're all amazing

to satisfy my POAS craving I peed on an OPK. It is almost positive.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Been trying to post for the last half an hour, have crap connection where wears and only have the phone for Internet!!!

Huge congrats cheska, so so pleased for you, the picture perfect chart was a goodun!

Laura I have everything crossed for you, last time round I peed on an opk and got nearly pos results, it was the only time I got a pos opk when we were ttc liv, so really hope it's a good sign for you xxx 

I'll try and check in tomorrow, lisaloo are you testing still tomorrow before holidays?


----------



## anniepie

they do say that opks sometimes show up pos when ladies are pregnant. oooh you have to do an hpt tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Laura, your chart looks so good, and that almost positive opk makes me think this is so likely to be your month. If your chart goes up tomorrow I reckon you should brave it and test! Have you got a FRER? x


----------



## Jo_Bean

^^anniepie - I was going to write that too :winkwink:


----------



## Cheska8

Thank you Bambino :hugs: I am still over the moon!


----------



## laurac1988

No FRER no, just a CB digi in the house

I will see how the top is in the morning. For now, I need to sleep.

Night night ladies xxx


----------



## anniepie

sweet dreams of lots of lines and high temps :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey ladies sorry for the late arrival but I've been packing. And u know how men r I've had to pack for all 3 of us while DH sits on the sofa flicking through crap tv! 

Congrats cheska! Amazing news. At this rate we will all be lucky enough to get our bfps. 

Laura I really hope this is it for you. 

Who's next to test then? 

Afm not sure whether to waste my frer, I'm outta ic's. Not feeling it at mo. not even frequent urination. Nothing. Think maybe I had a dodgy test. Il see how I feel in the Morning. I may just wait til I get home. I'm not hopeful for me with the docs saying it looks like ovarian resistance. Need to try to forget about ttc so hard and relax and maybe entice my lovely wonderful ovaries ( hoping they r listening ) to start doing their job again xx


----------



## Satine

Congrats Cheska :dance: I knew your chart was off the hook for a reason :D

Welcome new ladies :hi:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Have a wonderful holiday, hope you and your family have a lovely relaxing time xx

Laura, I know you've gone to bed, I manage to get onto your chart, do you think you could have o'd on cd18? Cp is good and neg opk, lh surge could have been when you had fertile cm? didn't you get a donation on cd18? I'm so excited for you! The pos opk is a good sign in my book!


----------



## charliekay

congratulations cheska!! :) an laura really hope its IB hun, gud luck xx


----------



## laurac1988

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Have a wonderful holiday, hope you and your family have a lovely relaxing time xx
> 
> Laura, I know you've gone to bed, I manage to get onto your chart, do you think you could have o'd on cd18? Cp is good and neg opk, lh surge could have been when you had fertile cm? didn't you get a donation on cd18? I'm so excited for you! The pos opk is a good sign in my book!

It's possible, but negative opk on cd18 too. I dunno... Just think 16 was more likely looking at my temps, plus I never spot before AF is due but spotted yesterday when she was due based on ov on cd16. Never got a positive opk this month for the first time ever! And yeah, did get a donation on cd18 too 

No blood this morning. No spotting. Bit of a temp drop but still above cover line. Just going to wait and see today. Am exhausted despite sleeping like a log :-(


----------



## Satine

All sounding good Laura :)


----------



## xlouloux

FX'd for you Laura!

My OPKs are getting dark so it looks like I will have a chance to get a BFP before the Olympics actually starts! Thanks heavens for soy is all I can say. :D


----------



## Satine

Good luck loulou, get that BD'ing in!! :)


----------



## anniepie

Feeling fed up of my long cycles today :grr:


----------



## laurac1988

Long cycles suck. Mine are usually 36 days. Used soy last two and has brought them down a bit though.

I'm drowning in cm! Did any of you ladies that got BFP have a lot of cm? It's really gross and snotty!

No blood though...


----------



## anniepie

My last cycle was 39 days. The thing is too, I've a short LP (usually 10-11 days), so it's all about the anticipation of O. I've not tried soy- I've been a reluctant to start messing around with stuff- tried Agnus Castus and B vits, but they just seemed to mess things up more :shrug:

Sounding really promising Laura- I've heard of loads of women who had loads of CM just before they got their BFPs. No blood is great (including brown gunk?)- have you done a sweep? Ooooh, I've high hopes for you this cycle! I agree with you where your O is by the way. Think cd18 is too late going by your chart :thumbup:

So you didn't test today- when's the plan to test then? I'm such a POAS adict :blush:


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck lou lou! Go for it!

Anniepie :hugs:

Laura - I didn't get much but I've heard that it's quite common. You're so strong for not testing, there's no way I could have not done it this morning if I was you. :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Will probably test tonight if no more bleeding today. Will have fun times holding my pee! Haha


----------



## anniepie

Will be good practice for you Laura :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Laura, I'm wearing thin towels I'm so wet, had the same last time too, sorry for tmi!!


----------



## laurac1988

no not TMI at all. TMI would be the pic I sent to my partner of said snotty mucus! lol! She wanted me to involve her...

So will be buying FRER on way home tonight - holding pee from now, which will give me a good 4 or 5 hours of pee by the time i get home. Should be ok, right?

I'm really scared of a BFN, but hey... AF was due yesterday and I know for sure when I ovulated thanks to my lovely looking chart. Please have fingers and toes crossed that I get a nice second line to look at. Don't know what Iw ill do if I do. Seems so surreal.

Keep knicker checking because I feel soaked... am convinced is AF... tends to just be globs of mucus. ew!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

It all sounds positive, have everything crossed, have found s spot with half decent connection to get updates!


----------



## vaniilla

Laura I had the exact same thing when I got pregnant with lo - kept running to the toilet every couple of minutes thinking AF was here :dohh: I've got my fingers crossed for you hun, I really hope you get a lovely bfp when you go home :dust::dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck Laura! xxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks me about to take off girls so il have a check later. 

Laura I really hope when I come back on its to news of ur BFP huni! 

Speak soon lovely ladies xxx


----------



## laurac1988

you guys are awesome. thankyou for having all fingers crossed  Looking forward to hopefully being bump buddies 

Feel sick at the moment too... but ravenous. Ate a whole bag of raisins! lol


----------



## Cheska8

Laura - Every time I see your name as the last one to post on here I get all excited that you'll have news about peeing on a stick, but nooooooo, just chat about raisins! :rofl:


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo82 said:


> Thanks me about to take off girls so il have a check later.
> 
> Laura I really hope when I come back on its to news of ur BFP huni!
> 
> Speak soon lovely ladies xxx

Have a wonderful time! :wave:


----------



## anniepie

Cheska8 said:


> Laura - Every time I see your name as the last one to post on here I get all excited that you'll have news about peeing on a stick, but nooooooo, just chat about raisins! :rofl:

meeee toooooo!! :flower:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Have a great time Lisa xxxx

Come on Laura, aren't you home yet!? :test: already!!


----------



## laurac1988

Negative


----------



## Cheska8

Oh no, I was totally convinced you'd get your BFP tonight. Are you ok? While AF isn't here you're still in the game, maybe your pee wasn't concentrated enough?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

I'd been holding it for four hours


----------



## anniepie

oh Hun :hug: you're still early though so try stay positive... :hug:


----------



## Cheska8

Keep smiling, see what your temp does tomorrow, hopefully it'll shoot back up. xxxx


----------



## Satine

FXed for you Laura, it is still early yet and the spotting could have been IB hun :)


----------



## motherofboys

if it was ib it will be a good few days yet before a bfp best of luck


----------



## anniepie

Laura-had a quick squiz at your chart this morning and see your temps are still up....lots of positive thoughts being sent your way :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Had a peek at your chart too Laura, and you're still above your coverline, and a slight rise in temp from yesterday.
And as the other ladies said, if your spotting was IB, it's too soon to test!
FXed the witch keeps away!! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers Hun.

Think I'm going to test sat/sun if no af by then


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies.

Have her thinking about this month. I think ov was definitely cr16, as is quite obviously biphasic, with my normal 9/10 day luteal phase that makes af late by two days. 

Only thing I did different this month was take baby asprin. Did a bit of research and if anything that would bring AF forward as the lining would break down faster.

No sign of AF at the moment. Cervix is still waaaay high up and can't feel the opening, which is unusual for me. Cm is snotty.

When should I test again if no AF? I'm thinking Sunday?
Xx


----------



## Satine

Yeah give it another few days yet to make sure :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Laura, one of the things with "short" LP's like you and I have is the urge to test 'early'. While AF is late for you, it's still very early to get a pos HPT. Ladies with longer LP's will have an extra maybe 4 days on you and I by the time they're late (and still may get a BFN to start). So try and stay positive, and I agree- test again on Sunday :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

I agree with Anniepie. I had a shorter LP and always tested early because in a way, it was my only chance to test early. I was convinced that having a shorter LP meant that I would have to get a bfp at 10DPO or it wasn't going to happen.
I avoided testing altogether until 15DPO last cycle and that was when I got my bfp. So hold out as long as possible :thumbup:


EDIT: I realise I was also one of those urging you to test and now I'm saying wait :haha: I blame it on the baby brain and the fact that I've not poas for 3 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Poor Laura, getting all this contradicting advice from us, one minute we're all screaming at her to test, the next we're all saying wait 4 days! Haha! Bless you Laura, tell us all to bugger off and do it whenever you feel comfortable! xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Completely agree ladies. Will wait until Sunday which is 15dpo


----------



## anniepie

LOL Cheska, so true! I'm afraid I'm a sucker for testing early, but also know that if you do you have to expect negatives, and live with the mantra of "pregnant until proven otherwise" :haha:

wohoo, I'm going to start peeing on sticks today. First day of EWCM for this cycle today, so gonna start on my OPKs to keep me busy. I usually get a fairly long run of EWCM so not expecting O for maybe another 6 days or so :shrug:


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> LOL Cheska, so true! I'm afraid I'm a sucker for testing early, but also know that if you do you have to expect negatives, and live with the mantra of "pregnant until proven otherwise" :haha:
> 
> wohoo, I'm going to start peeing on sticks today. First day of EWCM for this cycle today, so gonna start on my OPKs to keep me busy. I usually get a fairly long run of EWCM so not expecting O for maybe another 6 days or so :shrug:

"pregnant until proven otherwise" :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Happy peeing! X


----------



## laurac1988

happy stick peeing annie! I might pee on some OPKs to keep me occupied  Got 50 IC OPKs in my bathroom!

i shall think of myself as pregnant until proven otherwise  lol

Still no AF at present. I really hope she's not here by Sunday and Sunday's test is a BFP. I made an appt with the fertility specialist at my doctor's surgey... so it would be really great if I get to cancel it! 

no signs of impending Af either. On the day she was due I kept getting the feeling she was comng (spotting didnt help!). but today am not cramping (except for gas - loooooovely!) and cervix is tightly shut. I always have a little bit of an oprning but it almost feels like it's clenching!

I just think... if there is a little bean in there it's a strong little thing to get me through when AF was meant to be due. If there is... I hope it clings on  If there isn't... :-(


----------



## noodlebumxx

awww I hope you have a strong little bean too. I had some pink spotting earlier.


----------



## laurac1988

Still no AF. Temp is low though - not quite at the coverline, but lower than it's been since ov.


----------



## motherofboys

If I'm not preg this month we have decided to go to NTNP until the end of the summer than take a break for a year. Hopefully by then my LPL will have naturally evened out and we shouldnt have too much trouble conceiving. My others were all with in a year of trying so I'm hoping by relaxing and letting my body have a bit more time I can get back to that level of fertility


----------



## anniepie

Laura, sorry to hear about the temp drop...keeping everything crossed for you- how you feeling? :dust:

Motherofboys- seems to be the way that when people stop trying, they fall :shrug: it's like the little guys :spermy: can't work under pressure. :dust:

AFM- OPK negative last night as expected, though a slight line which I wasn't expecting. No more EWCM yet today, but that sometimes happens to me- it's kinda like false starts. Apparently the patchy EWCM pattern can happen when you have ovarian cysts which I know I get (different from PCOS). And wonder if the OPKs follow that pattern- last cycle I had some early faint lines which then faded, then came back again and increased in intensity until I O'd. I'm expecting to be in for another long wait this cycle again :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not thinking too much of the temp drop, Annie. Found lots of pregnant charts on FF with low droopy temps. Still hopeful



Also, hopeful a long wait for an eggy means a nice strong eggy


----------



## xlouloux

Got a positive opk today which I wasn't expecting at all so lots of bding for me this weekend!


----------



## anniepie

Oooh good luck Loulou! :dust:

Just can not get out of this funk this month. I'm sick of waiting too, which isn't helping. Spent so long WTT, now it's been so long TTC, and each month I feel I have to wait so long for eggy to pop. sorry to moan...


----------



## laurac1988

wooooooo for positive OPK


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you, if I ovulate soon it will be the shortest cycle I've had in two years! We've been playing the new Olympic game maybe it will bring me some luck haha.


----------



## laurac1988

anniepie said:


> Just can not get out of this funk this month. I'm sick of waiting too, which isn't helping. Spent so long WTT, now it's been so long TTC, and each month I feel I have to wait so long for eggy to pop. sorry to moan...

Understand. I ovulate on day 26 normally. It's such a big pain in the butt waiting for the majority of the month

Soy sorted that out


----------



## laurac1988

just had a brown streak when i wiped.

please dont be af PLEASE!


----------



## anniepie

Nooooooo....stay away darned Af STAY AWAY!!! :hug:


----------



## laurac1988

was the tiniest bit.

fx for no more.

TMI... but couldn't find any more blood in there... and cervix still untouchable


----------



## anniepie

OK, not unusual to spot in early stages. you still planning on testing Sunday all being well? x


----------



## laurac1988

maybe sunday. might crack and test tomorrow


----------



## anniepie

I'm so hoping this is it for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

hope so too... but between the droopy temp and the brown streak...


----------



## Cheska8

Laura, I've overlaid yours and my chart, my temps have been up and down too, and i had the brown CM / spotting too, I'm still hopeful for you hun. Mine is purple, yours green.

https://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r588/Cheska8bump/Charts.png


----------



## Satine

loads of :dust: to everyone


----------



## laurac1988

thanks hun that's really helpful - feel a bit better now 

x


----------



## anniepie

wow that's a comparison :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Oooh Laura-a temp rise this morning-seriously am sitting on the edge of my seat... :test:


----------



## laurac1988

Bfn thIs morning at 14dpo.

Where is my period?!?!


----------



## Cheska8

What tests are you using Laura?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Are you sure they are bfns? Maybe you should post pics and we can see?


----------



## laurac1988

They're stark white BFN...

And FRER...

I'm confused :-(


----------



## anniepie

If that spotting you had a few days ago was IB it could still be too early to get a pos. Perhaps you just had a late Implantation...


----------



## laurac1988

Spotting was cd10 and is now cd14. Surely that would be enough time?

Dunno... Will test again if no af after my night shifts


----------



## Jo_Bean

I was looking at your chart and noticed that you skipped a day temping before FF has you ov'ing. If that had been a higher temp, I would think there's a possibility that you would have ov'd later? That would make it still a tad early to test?


----------



## laurac1988

When do you think I would have ov'd if later?


----------



## laurac1988

Just getting so sick of this all now


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'd say CD18 is a possibility...


----------



## laurac1988

That's ok because I had a donation cd18. Would mean af due today


----------



## laurac1988

Hang on just saw the one you mean. That temp was discarded because it was 38.12 - was really sick. See what you mean, though


----------



## laurac1988

So I put an average pre ov temp in where that 38.12 discarded one was and it didn't change my ov date, but I'm going to keep cd18 as a possibility. 

Am exhausted today! Been at gay pride. Back is killing me, boobs are killing me, sick, heartburn. Bleurgh! Was only out for about 6 hours! Am absolutely exhausted.

Decided I'm going to wai until next weekend to test again if no af. TMI but I'm really swollen down there. When I googled it said UTI, but no smell and no dodgy looking mucus. It's not sore, just uncomfortable because it feels massive. After next weekend I have an appt with fertility doc on 17th anyhow so will see what he thinks.

Hopefully bfp by then though... Maybe


----------



## laurac1988

Temp drop. Think I see a witch in the distance...

If she comes will be gutted. Am so bored of trying!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Where is everyone?


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Hiya sweetie!! Sorry I haven't been on for a couple days!! Mad house here! 
I hope the temp drop doesn't turn into AF! :0( bless ya! 
Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Hey 

Was starting to think everyone had left. This place is so much nicer than the other forums I'm on

Couple of people have told me AF DEFINITELY on way. Didn't realise they had a camera to look in the womb. I know she is 99% on the way... But nothing is 100% when it comes to ttc


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

That is true!! Nothing is certain in the world of TTC! I take it she hasn't shown yet which is good, no one can tell you for definite that the witch will show, as everyone is different nd I have seen charts with a big drop to get a massive rise the next day and a few days later get their bfp! 
FX'd for you hunni 
Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

No sign yet


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Finally back in front of a laptop! 

Clearly nothing is definite unless AF turns up. I think it best to look at the positives, no AF, increased cm, a much longer LP than last cycle, and I know I'm no expert and I've mentioned it already but I really think it's possible you O'd on cd18, so it's still a possibility you'll get your BFP.

I just really feel like it's your cycle, as soon as you mentioned all the CM etc, but I understand it is hard to stay positive. If it's not the one, then it's important to let it all out, you can always rant away here.


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks sweet  even with ov possibly on cd18 af would have been due yesterday

Just confused. And grossed out by the cm... And the disappearance of my cervix


----------



## Satine

Really do hope this is your cycle Laura, no AF is defo good news still :)


----------



## laurac1988

Call it ridiculous, but I think I may have taken my temp wrong this morning. I took it three times over a minute as was so low, and went 36.02, 35.82 then 35.70...literally took the temps one after another. It wouldn't fluctuate that much in less than a minute would it?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

It shouldn't do, have you had it awhile? I've heard the batteries can go? If anything I'd have thought it would go up as you not really resting any longer?? Do you think the shits may have screwed it up a bit? An AWOL cervix is generally good news you would think??


----------



## Satine

I would defo just use the first one because as silly as it is, you will have had more movement and stuff by the third one.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

F*** sorry I meant the SHIFTS not what I wrote instead :blush: Sorry for the language everyone :dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

Oh yeah am definitely sticking with the first one for sure, but was odd to me. Surely movement would make it go up! Also, as they were taken within a minute I hadn't really moved aside from to reset thermometer.

Have only had it two months so don't think is Battery.

Did three just now (just to check fluctuation) and was 37.42 37.43 37.38


----------



## Cheska8

ttcbambino :rofl::rofl::rofl: The language coming from you!!! :haha:

Laura, try not to worry hun, I'm still positive about your cycle, got my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Jo_Bean

ttcbambino#1 said:


> F*** sorry I meant the SHIFTS not what I wrote instead :blush: Sorry for the language everyone :dohh:

I doubt the shits would help either :rofl: that's the kind of thing that might affect temps :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I quite often saw a 2nd or 3rd temp go down as the resting temp was higher due to having ov'd. Sometimes it worked the other way in the first part o he cycle. I don't think we'll ever be able to make full sense of it, just stick to the first one and cross everything :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Starting to think it wouldnt be too bad to just have fur children and nice holidays...


----------



## motherofboys

Aww Laura hugs. I know how it can get on top of you sometimes. We have decided to take a break soon. Maybe thats something to think about so its not a never, just a not yet?

I'm currently waiting for my last AF of official TTC. I've given up on the temping etc and just waiting. So far B6 has extended my LP by 2 days and counting. Usually come on at 7dpo and today am at 9dpo. I'm fine with our decision to wait but cant help feel slightly hopeful that this last go will have done it. Though I still expect AF to arrive in the next day or so.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Laura- I see you've had a temp increase today, is AF still MIA?
I hope it stays away hunni!!

Xxxx


----------



## Eternity

Hey laura, I notice your temp went back up. Any sign of the witch yet? Or any symptoms to suggest the witch, or (hopefully) an impending bfp??

AFM, had a positive opk yesterday, so will be Oing soon.
FXed ladies please as I really want an anniversary bfp!!!!


----------



## Eternity

Haha snap fatmumma!:thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

No af yet. Doubting if I even ovulated


----------



## xlouloux

Laura I think you definitely O'd! When are you going to test again? 

I think I am 1dpo today, we only dtd twice this week as were not really trying but hopefully it was enough!


----------



## laurac1988

Not going to test. If no af before my doc appt next Tuesday will test the morning of that


----------



## paula181

:hi: Ladies

How are you all?

I wanted to let you know that I got my :bfp: on Saturday and I am around 5 weeks. I am sooooo excited :loopy:

xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yey Paula congrats!!! H&H9mths sweetie!!
That's 7bfps so far!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Paula, that's great news!! :happydance: Congrats! You must be over the moon! Woooooo! :thumbup:


----------



## paula181

I am super excited, even more so because I got my 3+ on a digi and it came up straight away I nearly peed my pants :rofl:
I really didnt expect to get a :bfp: at all :dance:
And Im number 7 my lucky number :happydance:

Spreading some :dust: to all the ladies still waiting, this is a lucky thread 
:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Cheska8

paula181 said:


> I am super excited, even more so because I got my 3+ on a digi and it came up straight away I nearly peed my pants :rofl:
> I really didnt expect to get a :bfp: at all :dance:
> And Im number 7 my lucky number :happydance:
> 
> Spreading some :dust: to all the ladies still waiting, this is a lucky thread
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xx

Good job that you'd peed on a stick then so there was none left for your pants!! How could you wait that long to test you crazy thing?!! I got my 2-3 weeks this morning on my test so I'm probably a week or so behind you. Race ya to the babies!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Thats great news Paula!!! Huge congrats!! There's a good few of us due very close together!

Laura - I'm sure right now everything must feel just rubbish, I really hope your temp keeps on going up, I'm pretty sure you did O looking at you chart, it doesn't look annovulatory. At least you have the fertility appt coming up, you've more willpower than me I'd bee POAS constantly


----------



## Eternity

Congrats Paula!! :hugs: h&h 9months!

Well this thread seems to be good luck, hoping some :dust: will land on me this cycle!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations Paula xxxxx

Bambino - cant afford to keep peeing on sticks. Plus every bfn makes me sick to the stomach so I'd rather not see the BFNs mounting up. Good to know you think I ovulated. Chart certainly looks more biphasic than normal, but we'll see


----------



## Satine

Woooo congrats Paula, another :bfp: to add :D :dance:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

laurac1988 said:


> Congratulations Paula xxxxx
> 
> Bambino - cant afford to keep peeing on sticks. Plus every bfn makes me sick to the stomach so I'd rather not see the BFNs mounting up. Good to know you think I ovulated. Chart certainly looks more biphasic than normal, but we'll see

It is a very expensive business! I really hope something happens one way or another for you soon. Is there any planning you can do for NYC to take your mind off ttc for a bit?


----------



## anniepie

Congrats on the :bfp: Paula

Laura, sorry things still aren't clearer, but each day that passes it must be more likely that you'll get your :bfp: Perhaps it's just a shy line. Maybe pop to your GP and get a blood test- I know you've your appointment with your fertility specialsit coming up, but perhaps it'd be good to have the bloods done from your GP before then?

AFM, not much to report. My EWCM disappeared almost as quick as it came (not unusual for me) and still negative OPKs. EWCM has today reappeared full force, so I'll expect it to stay for about 5-6 days before I get a positive OPK :thumbup: Waiting again :coffee:


----------



## paula181

I left it so late to test as I was on my hols and really didnt think I was, and with me having PCOS it is normal for me to have long cycles.
At least I am a little further along then I thought :thumbup::haha:

xx


----------



## anniepie

Oh yes, and I've started reading, and really getting into, 50 shades of Grey :blush:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congratulations Paula! :dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance:

How wonderful that you are already nearly 6 weeks! That is a god send that you don't have to wait as long for scans etc. :yipee:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Can see me not getting gold!! More like not even qualifying for the olympics! :0(!
I'm having a downer day!!
Might cave in and buy the 50 shades tonight, not at all convinced bu Anniepie!! Haha
Xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

go and read the book fatmumma, it will get you in the mood to shamelessly jump the OH tonight and every night after :thumbup: Just in time for ov!


----------



## xlouloux

Congrats paula!! xx


----------



## Eternity

Seriously am I the only person on the planet not really that into 50 shades?!
I'm struggling to get into it, both the main characters irritate me in so many ways, plus I'm not a fan of reading first person perspective and present tense.
Oh and I've read much hotter better written smut online for free!!

Seriously if you want believable characters with good stories then go buy a Freya North novel!!


----------



## Eternity

Fatmumma :hugs::hugs2::hugs:
Chin up hun, you WILL get your gold medal!!
We all get down now and again, and it's our right to have off days with what we are all putting ourselves through!!
At least you know you can vent your feelings here and everyone will understand!!:thumbup:
Tomorrow is a new day....


----------



## paula181

I bought 50 Shades of Grey and the 2nd one to it for only £3.99 in Sainsburys......Bargain :thumbup: I have only read the 1st chapter :blush::haha:

xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Eternity said:


> Seriously am I the only person on the planet not really that into 50 shades?!
> I'm struggling to get into it, both the main characters irritate me in so many ways, plus I'm not a fan of reading first person perspective and present tense.
> Oh and I've read much hotter better written smut online for free!!
> 
> Seriously if you want believable characters with good stories then go buy a Freya North novel!!

I've heard mixed reviews, I've really not had any inkling to read it yet. But I do love Freya North, love a bit of 'chick lit' 

A friend of mine posted a made up 'chav' version of 50 shades on FB, it was hilarious!!!


----------



## paula181

I wanted to add to anyone worried that they havent got any EWCM I wanted to say that I never had any at all at the time I ovulated and concieved if anything I was dry. 

Good luck ladies :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Eternity

ttcbambino#1 said:


> I've heard mixed reviews, I've really not had any inkling to read it yet. But I do love Freya North, love a bit of 'chick lit'
> 
> A friend of mine posted a made up 'chav' version of 50 shades on FB, it was hilarious!!!

Awww yay! Another Freya North fan :happydance: which one is your fave?

I saw that chav version too, it was hilarious!!


----------



## Eternity

paula181 said:


> I wanted to add to anyone saying that they havent got any EWCM I wanted to say that I never had any at all at the time I ovulated and concieved if anything I was dry.
> 
> Good luck ladies :dust::dust:
> 
> xx


I'm glad to hear that, I'm new to checking cm.

It was sticky but cloudy for a couple of days, but now it's clear but watery and not sticky at all so I'm just very confused as I am expecting it to go clear and sticky at the same time!

Anyone able to share any light? I should be Oing today/tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## motherofboys

50 Shades is like Marmite from what I see. I enjoyed it because of the similarities to Twilight and Vampire Diaries, though I agree its not brilliantly written and the characters are annoying. I did think that some people might think it means its ok for their bloke to be controlling and that being frightened of your mans reaction is normal. I got fed up of the sex scenes too. But I think if you take it for what it is, then its ok. I think if you got a few mates reading it at the same time it better. A few mums at school all read it at the same time as me and we even started a little book club to chat about it and now are all really close and tomorrow are off to Whitstable for a little day trip.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Eternity said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to add to anyone saying that they havent got any EWCM I wanted to say that I never had any at all at the time I ovulated and concieved if anything I was dry.
> 
> Good luck ladies :dust::dust:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear that, I'm new to checking cm.
> 
> It was sticky but cloudy for a couple of days, but now it's clear but watery and not sticky at all so I'm just very confused as I am expecting it to go clear and sticky at the same time!
> 
> Anyone able to share any light? I should be Oing today/tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.Click to expand...

Watery is just as good as EWCM hun, some people only ever get watery and not stretchy cm xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

motherofboys said:


> 50 Shades is like Marmite from what I see. I enjoyed it because of the similarities to Twilight and Vampire Diaries, though I agree its not brilliantly written and the characters are annoying. I did think that some people might think it means its ok for their bloke to be controlling and that being frightened of your mans reaction is normal. I got fed up of the sex scenes too. But I think if you take it for what it is, then its ok. I think if you got a few mates reading it at the same time it better. A few mums at school all read it at the same time as me and we even started a little book club to chat about it and now are all really close and tomorrow are off to Whitstable for a little day trip.

Interestingly it was originally a Twilight fanfic story that got published - that's why it's got similarities and also, not an experienced author, so more naive style of writing.


----------



## Eternity

Not a fan of twilight at all - vampires do not sparkle!!!
Had heard that 50 shades was from fanfiction. It's ridiculous though because there are some incredibly talented fanfic authors out there! (I'm a HP fanfic fanatic lol, I'm such a dork lol)

I hate the idea that young women will think that is a normal relationship! All the ladies I work with have read it, but I still am not enjoying it!!

And I'm only on chapter 12 (still!) and if she bites her flipping lip one more time :grr: her lip should be one big chapped scab!!


----------



## Eternity

Jo_Bean said:


> Watery is just as good as EWCM hun, some people only ever get watery and not stretchy cm xx

Thanks Jo!!! That's really reassuring.
I'm sure I usually get ewcm, but as I've never logged it I have no idea if I get it every month or not.:shrug:

And a bit of a grim question (tmi) but how do you tell cm from 'leftovers' iykwim???


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Eternity said:


> ttcbambino#1 said:
> 
> 
> I've heard mixed reviews, I've really not had any inkling to read it yet. But I do love Freya North, love a bit of 'chick lit'
> 
> A friend of mine posted a made up 'chav' version of 50 shades on FB, it was hilarious!!!
> 
> Awww yay! Another Freya North fan :happydance: which one is your fave?
> 
> I saw that chav version too, it was hilarious!!Click to expand...

All the original ones are probably still my favourites, Cat, Polly & Fen and then pillow talk, well in all fairness I like them all! I haven't read the latest, rumours, mum took it on holiday so waiting for it to be passed on. I may have to go and get an old one off the shelf and have a read! I like Jane Green too, I read her latest in a day tho, so they don't last long unfortunately!

Re the CM, I only had 2 days of ewcm, I had a lot more of the wet stuff than anything else. So I wouldn't be too worried


----------



## Jo_Bean

Eternity said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Watery is just as good as EWCM hun, some people only ever get watery and not stretchy cm xx
> 
> Thanks Jo!!! That's really reassuring.
> I'm sure I usually get ewcm, but as I've never logged it I have no idea if I get it every month or not.:shrug:
> 
> And a bit of a grim question (tmi) but how do you tell cm from 'leftovers' iykwim???Click to expand...

Hmmm, that's more difficult, you have to get rid of the left overs really, or TMI warning

Spoiler
sniff it - leftovers have a very specific smell CM doesn't :blush:


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Jo, in all honesty that is what I have been doing :blush: good to know my instincts are right though lol.

Bambino, I love the older ones too, I found it ridiculously exciting when I spotted a cameo from a character from a different book!! Pip is my ultimate fave, followed by Chloe.
Haven't managed to get the newest one yet!
Do you follow Freya on fb?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

No I don't I'm a bit rubbish at FB! I just pulled 'chances' off the book shelf, forgot I really enjoyed that one too!


----------



## Eternity

Ok ladies I need a little help....

I had a positive opk on Sunday, yesterday it was negative but today my temp went down even more. Is this normal? I didn't feel anything that might have been O yesterday either.

Is it worth carrying on with the OPKs in case I get a second surge? Or should I wait and see if my temp peaks tomorrow??


----------



## anniepie

You won't necessarily O for 12-48hrs after a pos OPK and you won't get your temp shift until the day after O. So Keep BDing and you should see your temp rise in the next day or so...


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Annie.
Last month I'm pretty sure (as sure as I can be without having temped) that I Oed the day after smiley. Will keep at it anyway :sex: hehe, and just wait on the temp shift.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Keep at it! As annie said, it could be 12-24 hrs after pos opk when you actually O!


----------



## Cheska8

Yes I agree, BD until you can't BD anymore just to be sure!!! x


----------



## Eternity

Aye aye sir!! :rofl::rofl:

I fully intend to though!!
Just annoying that Tuesday's are so busy so we will only manage the once tonight, but then I'm sure I read that it's better that way so that the lil swimmers can fully mature.

Now swim :spermy::spermy: swim!!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Laura, I see a temp rise on your chart today! Hope you're ok x


----------



## laurac1988

I've just about given up. Spent the last two days basically in tears. Having a really hard time with it at the moment so might stay away from here as don't want to drag you guys down with me


----------



## Satine

Aww Laura try not to get upset hun, I know it's easier said than done but don't feel you need to get away from here or that you are bringing us down we are all in this together. Really hope you can get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Doesn't help that my donor decided to tell me this morning there's obviously something wrong with me. Fuckwit. Told me to ask for a gynae referral. Great just what I need.

Sorry ladies. Am literally in bits today. No af yet. Haven't stopped crying since I woke up and need to go into work tonight


----------



## Satine

Laura I don't think there is anything wrong with you hun it is just all about timing it right. It is strange though that there is still no AF, have you tried testing again? Especially because you had another temp rise.


----------



## laurac1988

I really don't want to test again. I'm doubting if I even ovulated. Just going to wait for my doctors appt next Tuesday.


----------



## Eternity

Laura :hugs::hugs::hugs:!!!

Please don't feel like you're not welcome. If you need to take some time away from here for YOUR own sake that's understandable but you may be better off here surrounded by ladies who understand hun!

As Satine said, we are all in this together! The ups AND the downs!!!

Can only think it must be a good sign that your temp is back up above your coverline and still no AF, but I understand your reluctance to test again.

Vent those emotions all you need to :hugs::flower:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Aww Laura hunni :0(!! We're here to be ranted at, we all feel angry and sad, but getting it out on b&b is the best thing I do!! You can say what you feel without hurting anybody closest to you!
Your donor needs a kick up the arse, you don't need negativity at the minute! I know he's helping with his " produce" but it's not necessary for him to make you feel rubbish!!

The temp increase is a good sign especially with the absence of AF!
Xxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Laura, obviously there is nothing I can really say to make you feel better, I wish I did have the answers for you. If you need a break, take one, but don't feel like you'd be dragging us down. We're actively taking part in this group to support each other, we're always hear to listen and to try and give advice, support or virtual hugs.

As for the donor, he's clearly a typical man, saying the wrong thing is a genetic pre-disposition!!! 

I know it's a long shot but is there anyway you could get in to see your gp and just explain whats happening? The absent AF is a good enough reason to go and see if they can do anything?


----------



## laurac1988

Thank you for the support ladies. Have made a cup of tea and some toast and feel a little less hysterical. You're all fantastic. Xxxxxxx

I'm seeing the doctor on Tuesday so if no af by then will see what he says. I'm really wondering if I ovulated. Have a lot of pain in what I would say was my left ovary area, which is odd for me, but have been peeing on opk's all month and nothing. There were nearly positive ones a week ago but nothing positive.

I'm hoping the doc will be able to give me some answers. With both my sisters having pcos and my mum passing away from ovarian cancer I don't have a huge amount of hope


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Can you not see a dr before then? Neg HPT,no AF& ovary pain could be worrying!! 
Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Not really. Tuesday was earliest I could get. If pain gets severe I will go to hospital, dot worry. Xx


----------



## Eternity

ttcbambino#1 said:


> As for the donor, he's clearly a typical man, saying the wrong thing is a genetic pre-disposition!!!

Amen to this :haha:

Laura glad you're feeling a tiny bit better. Sometimes after bottling it up the best thing you can do is have a good rant/cry/tantrum in order to clear your head and refocus! :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks for talking me down ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just had mortifying experience at the nurses. Had to go for a retake of my smear as they failed to get enough cells last time. Nurse made me take a test, bfn. Felt really crushed, like I wanted to cry, then she did a particularly vicious smear and announced I was bleeding. Great. Then she takes my blood pressure and for the first time in my life it's high. I've never come close to high blood pressure before, it's always low. She said as we were ttc I'd need to be monitored and come back in 3 weeks. Just want to cry. To top it off ff is no longer sure I Oed at all. This is my first month charting. What do you ladies think? Sorry for the rant.


----------



## xlouloux

Mrs_Bump you definitely O'd! I think it may have given you dotted cross hairs because on the day you O'd you have an open circle, maybe change it and see if it gives you solid cross hairs instead?


----------



## jellyfish24

Hello ladies i have just spent the last hour reading through this whole thread and i think its fantastic. You're all soooo supportive of eachother i hope you dont mind me joing at the last hurdle..excuse the olympic pun there :haha:

I am due AF today but feel slightly odd. I have a strange pulling feeling not cramping. Now, my mind likes to tell me certain things around CD 27 so that i think everything might be a pregnancy symptom :blush: 
I can see loads of you have had :bfp: so huge congrats! Just wanted to know if your had any advice for my next cycle?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Welcome jellyfish. This is a lovely supportive group, and the Olympic puns are greatfully received.
I'm only on cycle 2 of ttc at the moment so I don't have too much advice, because I'm still learning what might help myself.


----------



## xlouloux

Welcome jellyfish24! When do you plan on testing? :D Lots of women feel a pulling feeling when AF is due when they are pregnant so fingers crossed it's a good sign for you! x


----------



## jellyfish24

xlouloux said:


> Welcome jellyfish24! When do you plan on testing? :D Lots of women feel a pulling feeling when AF is due when they are pregnant so fingers crossed it's a good sign for you! x

Hi xloulox thanks for the warm welcome. I'm always afraid to test so I am going to hold off as long as I can! If no AF turns up on cd30 (as my cycles have been known to go this long) I will test then! :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome jellyfish xxx

Im confused low temps and a near positive opk... I know some ladies have a pre af LH surge. Fingers crossed... Af on the way. I've given up the idea of being pregnant. Just want next cycle now


----------



## Eternity

Welcome Jellyfish :hi:

This group is great, and a total godsend if you have questions.

Laura, I know it's hard hun but try not to give up all hope yet!:hugs:
How are the pains now?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Laura, either way I hope you get some peace of mind. I hadn't heard about LH surges before AF, but it could explain the near pos opk, or if you live in my world it's a sign you might have a shy bfp brewing. Either way lets hope things get resolved sooner rather than later.

Welcome Jellyfish, symptom spotting is impossible to avoid, so don't feel shy about taking notice of every twinge!

Mrs Bump - I'd say you definitely O'd and I'd agree with loulou it's likely you don't have solid cross hairs just because of the open circle on that days temp. What a horrid experience for you, some medical 'professionals' shouldn't be allowed near patients!


----------



## laurac1988

Pains are ok now. Now is just more of a niggly tuggy pain.


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies,

Wow I've missed a busy day on our thread!

Laura - sorry I wasn't there with any words of comfort or wisdom (not that I think I have much wisdom). Just keep your head high sweetie, don't give up. Men are all insensitive pigs at times, just be grateful you get to kick yours to the curb when you get your little bean! :rofl: We're here whenever you need us, take a break if you need or message us all day long, whatever helps you. xxxxxxx

Mrs Bump - Sorry about your horrible experience with the smear. I definitely think you've ovulated though from your chart :thumbup:

Jellyfish - welcome! Hope you get to add another BFP to our Olympic dreams! This certainly is a lovely thread so hope you enjoy it too! :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

This thread will live on post Olympics, right?


----------



## Eternity

I for one certainly hope so Laura! What kind of team would we be if we didn't stick together until every member got a medal??


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Mrs bump- sorry about the horrid nurse and the nasty smear!! I know on my last smear test I nearly punched the nurse on her arse because she was way too rough!! I keep getting recalls because they make me bleed so the slide is unusable!! Flaming useless some o them are!!

Jellyfish- hey Hun!! Welcome to our crazy little TTC bubble! Hope you get your bfp we're here for every high and low in your TTC journey!!

Laura- of course we'll be going strong probably until the next Olympics haha!!

Xxxx


----------



## anniepie

laurac1988 said:


> This thread will live on post Olympics, right?

I hope so cos I think my chances of a pre-olympic bfp are fairly slim...

Sorry not been around much the last few days- been unable to get on at work, or over the weekend at home...

Will catch up soon... :hug: to all


----------



## laurac1988

My chances are pretty slim too, so we shall be post olympic together


----------



## laurac1988

Just because I don't need to be more confused...

Everything sort of dried up down there yesterday so thought ok, af coming. TOday? Mucus bloody central again! Cervix is medium, open and wet. Super stretchy creamy/egg white ish mucus.

Confused.com


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Not sure I can help re the cm as I have noticed this before AF previously and I would say some of my cm now is shiny and ewcm looking. God thats so unhelpful, just wanted to know someone is hear listening x


----------



## motherofboys

ttcbambino I think I missed your BFP! Congrats!
AFM I am still waiting for AF. 10DPO, AF usually arrives at 7DPO. I just want to know now. I don't think I can wait much longer wondering if its just the B6 by itself, or if its the B6 AND a BFP in the making.


----------



## Satine

:hi: jellyfish and welcome

Yes ladies of course the thread will live on, as long as we all keep posting it will do just that :D

Good luck motherofboys and I too think you defo o'd mrs bump


----------



## laurac1988

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Not sure I can help re the cm as I have noticed this before AF previously and I would say some of my cm now is shiny and ewcm looking. God thats so unhelpful, just wanted to know someone is hear listening x

Nah I know cm doesn't Show a great deal... But it's unusual for me. As are the pressury tuggy feeling ... Hmmmm

Might test tomorrow

Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

If it we're me I'd probably be testing again too, you're very brave, I'd have crumpled by now and be a big old mess, harassing my gp the works! 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## laurac1988

Right. I'm not testing. Just going to order a pretty dress instead


----------



## Cheska8

What was your temp this morning? And I think buying a pretty dress might just do it, it's sods law that you'll get the dress then not be able to fit in it soon! I just bought a 6 month subscription to FF and ordered 50 opks then got my positive. 

Don't give up hope, I know it's really tough but hang on in there. X


----------



## laurac1988

It's a maxi so would be fine 

Haven't temped this morning as was on night shift. Just on way home so will be temping later this afternoon after a few hours sleep - that is providing my fur children let me get some sleep

Was really set on buying a test on way home. But talked myself out of it partly because I can't be arsed. Partly because it's a waste of money for a bfn...


----------



## Eternity

I agree with Cheska about the dress lol.
Am curious to see what your temp is doing today....


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah. Particularly as am feeling really sick this morning and my boobs are sore... Oddly not to the touch... Thy just feel sore


----------



## Eternity

Well I still think it sounds hopeful Laura! I really hope it ends in a shy lil bfp for you!!:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed. Anyhow night night xxx


----------



## motherofboys

Made it to 11 dpo so far! Am now doubting everything. Did I even O as


----------



## motherofboys

Sorry my son pressed something, keeps doing it lately lol
Anyway I wasnt properly charting I took my temp a couple of times and checked my cp, did a few opks but missed the surge if I had one. 
If I did O and am truely at 11dpo then its likely just the b6 and I'll come on soon. 
refusing to test because I know I will be disappointed


----------



## laurac1988

Fx for you Hun.

Well, temp is up. But I took it six hours later... So it would be


----------



## anniepie

HI Ladies :hi:

Welcome Jellyfish :flower:

Mrs Bump- so sorry to hear about your experience with the smear- some health professionals have no idea how to act. I agree you've definitely O'd- FF has just put a dotted line as the actual day isn't certain. If FF thought you'd not O'd it would have taken your crosshairs away, but you can see a clear biphasic pattern, so you're good :thumbup:

Laura...what a complete rollercoaster of a month for you- the only fair outcome mother nature can give you this month is a :bfp: Still holding out hope for you. Is it next tues you said you're going to see the specialist? Hope you get your BFP before then- is there anything that will encourage you to test again (like a high morning temp) or are you adamant you don't want to test again?

AFM, not a lot going on- still waiting to O. Still waiting for more than just a hint of a line on my OPKs... getting nice EWCM so eggy can't be too far away...

:dust: to everyone still TTC

All you lovely ladies who are newly pregnant- how are you all feeling? Have you got/had booking appointments yet?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Annie :hi:

Sending eggy thoughts your way (actually that just sounds weird:haha:)

I'm not too bad ta. I had my booking in appointment on Sunday :D They phoned and moved it forward from Monday because they were there on Sunday and it was quiet, so I jumped at the chance. Hubby came with me which he wouldn't have been able to do on the Monday, so that was nice.
I had a wobble this morning as all of my symptoms have disappeared :shrug: I phoned the midwife (who probs thought I was mad because I was missing my nausea and sore boobs) they won't do anything unless I experience cramping or bleeding. 
I could have said I had a bit of bleeding and they did hint that I could have lied, but then I'd be taking up time that someone with an actual problem might need so I didn't feel right lying.

I am currently researching local places I can go and pay for an early dating scan, just to put my mind at rest.

A few people have said that the symptoms can wear off at this stage because the baby starts feeding off of the placenta, so I'm hoping I'm just worrying and nothing is wrong.

How about the rest of you lovely ladies that we've not heard from in a while? Any news? Any eggs? Any bfps?


----------



## anniepie

Glad to hear you're feeling OK Jo :hugs: Must be really hard when the symptoms come in ebbs and flows...try not to stress (I know, easier said than done!), as many women experience that withough any issues. When is your '12 week' scan? Oh I've just seen you've a ticker to a 16 week appointment so figure that's it. Hmmm- reckon I'd try and get an early private scan in too if I had to wait that long...I'm not sure I'd have the patience to wait :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'm waiting for the 12 week scan date but it could be up to 4 weeks away. The local midwife sends off the request to the main hospital for scans in our area and we have to wait for them to post us a letter.

So it could be as little as 2 weeks, but as many as 4 weeks away. The 16w is just the heartbeat.

I'm trying to convince hubby to go for an early dating and reassurance scan, he thinks that we can wait 4 weeks, I don't - it's driving me crazy! I just need to see it to believe it.


----------



## laurac1988

anniepie said:


> Laura...what a complete rollercoaster of a month for you- the only fair outcome mother nature can give you this month is a :bfp: Still holding out hope for you. Is it next tues you said you're going to see the specialist? Hope you get your BFP before then- is there anything that will encourage you to test again (like a high morning temp) or are you adamant you don't want to test again?

I just don't want to test. Might test morning of appt


----------



## Eternity

So Laura, did you take today's temp after sleeping? It looks great on your chart, but I don't understand your 'six hours later' comment, it shouldn't matter so long as you had at least 3hours solid sleep.

Try not to worry Jo, I'm sure your m/s will be back soon.
Keep working on trying to persuade hubby on the early scan; see if you can plant the need in his mind so that he 'comes up with the idea' :haha:

Hey Annie, hope you're able to keep your mind off the waiting around!

As for me I'm still waiting for confirmation of O, think it should've been today (even though my pos opk was 3days ago) as cm has gone from little bits of watery, to slightly cloudy, a little bit sticky and more of it - not completely ewcm but closer.
Plus have had a 'heavy' abdomen and slight AF-feeling cramps.


----------



## Satine

Your temp rise and still lack of AF is positive Laura, i think it's hiding from you :hugs:

Eternity I would think that you might have O'd yesterday, another couple of temp rises will confirm that I guess. Good luck :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

eternity, apparently you need to temp at the same time each day for it to be accurate, regardless of sleeping. it's possible my temp would have been there anyhow, but who knows. 

I'm beginning to think I don't ovulate. Lots of people have said my chart looks anovulatory. Looking forward to doc on Tuesday so i can set some wheels in motion, find out what's going on and hopefully it's something simple to fix. 

ordered 25 internet cheapie pregnancy tests... gonna have me a testing party


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> HI Ladies :hi:
> 
> All you lovely ladies who are newly pregnant- how are you all feeling? Have you got/had booking appointments yet?

Hi anniepie,

I'm good thanks. I went to the Health Centre today which is what happens up here. It was just a chat to tell you what you should be doing, shouldn't be doing and to book my booking in appointment. So I've got that on 13th August, I'll be 9 and a half weeks then. It seems like ages ago. They said I have to come on my own though, Dh is a bit upset, I'm not surprised really. They said that they have to ask some sensitive questions so they prefer OH's to not be there. Has anyone else ever heard of that?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Cheska8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies :hi:
> 
> All you lovely ladies who are newly pregnant- how are you all feeling? Have you got/had booking appointments yet?
> 
> Hi anniepie,
> 
> I'm good thanks. I went to the Health Centre today which is what happens up here. It was just a chat to tell you what you should be doing, shouldn't be doing and to book my booking in appointment. So I've got that on 13th August, I'll be 9 and a half weeks then. It seems like ages ago. They said I have to come on my own though, Dh is a bit upset, I'm not surprised really. They said that they have to ask some sensitive questions so they prefer OH's to not be there. Has anyone else ever heard of that?Click to expand...

Really, how odd! I guess unless you have anything to hide I don't see why you wouldn't take someone along! In fact your more then entitled to take a chaperone to any doctors appt! And lets face it, he's gonna be seeing a whole other side of you when a full grown bubba makes it's way out of your loola! I went alone, not sure why to be honest, probably work commitments, but I wasn't asked anything that I would be embarrassed or reluctant for my DH to hear!

We're all sick today, think we may have picked something up :wacko: Liv has chucked up on me 4 times so far :sick:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Cheska8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies :hi:
> 
> All you lovely ladies who are newly pregnant- how are you all feeling? Have you got/had booking appointments yet?
> 
> Hi anniepie,
> 
> I'm good thanks. I went to the Health Centre today which is what happens up here. It was just a chat to tell you what you should be doing, shouldn't be doing and to book my booking in appointment. So I've got that on 13th August, I'll be 9 and a half weeks then. It seems like ages ago. They said I have to come on my own though, Dh is a bit upset, I'm not surprised really. They said that they have to ask some sensitive questions so they prefer OH's to not be there. Has anyone else ever heard of that?Click to expand...

I have heard that they talk about domestic abuse. 

They do it differently here but some other people in first tri were talking about that.


----------



## Eternity

Aww bambino, poorly little ones are the worst, but they sure love their cuddles when they're poorly.


Ok, this is going to sound completely weird....
In the last hour I've developed a sore, prickly feeling on my skin on the back of my left thigh. It's kinda like a reaction to something but I haven't come into contact with anything different.

Weird part is, I have had it a couple of times before and know that I noted it on my app in case it was connected to other symptoms like an allergy or something.

So I had the same feeling (moving from one leg to the other) on May 13th&14th - cd15&16. And then on June 15th, 16th and 17th - cd16,17&18.

Today is cd10, now I know the dates aren't consistent but it just seems really really weird that it happens every month.

Anyone have any ideas??? I don't even know what to type into google!!!!


----------



## Cheska8

They only need to see me and OH together to see that clearly I'd kick his ass! :rofl:

I didn't have a clue why they would have said that but I guess it makes sense. :dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I'm in bits. Im'm in a stupid amount of pain with my left ovary :-(
Am at work at the moment and can't go anywhere . But as soon as I'm done in the morning it's going to be A&e or doc appt


----------



## Eternity

Aww :hugs: Laura. Can't they let you leave early if you're in that much pain??


----------



## Satine

Oh Laura I hope you find out what is happening soon hun :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

It's under control at the moment. It's really busy tonight (i work for an ambulance service) so I'm not happy about leaving when I'm capable of staying. If it gets much worse will talk to supervisor though


----------



## xlouloux

Laura I think making a docs appointment for the morning is a really good idea, don't put yourself through lots of pain and wait till Tuesday. Hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## laurac1988

I might just go to a&e. have a feeling the doc will just send me there for a scan anyway


----------



## Eternity

I agree, head straight to a&e when you finish work.

I hope they can give you some answers :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Ok so I just poas and I'm pretty sure it's a faint positive. I'm 12 dpo and it's not a sensitive test, boots cheap one, nor is it fmu, more like last of day, but it looks like faint line to me, surely it can't be, yesterday a nurse told me I wasn't. the more I look at it the more I see. I'm kind of freaking out. The only other test I have us a clearblue digi. Should I wait for fmu and retest. Can you get an evap on a boots test. It's pink not blue, which is good I thought. Argh.


----------



## xlouloux

Mrs_Bump sounds good! Do you have a picture of the test? I would wait a couple of days before doing a digi.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Ok so I lasted 5 mins. Digi says.... Pregnant 1-2 weeks. Can't stop shaking.


----------



## xlouloux

Wooo congrats!!!!


----------



## xlouloux

Oh and I take back what I said about waiting a couple of days. :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Congrats Mrs B!!!! :hugs:
h&h 9months!

I can't believe how lucky this thread is!!!
Soooo many gold medals and the Olympics still hasn't started!

Btw, one of the kids in school today drew me a picture. She designed her own Olympic medal, and it was a gold one....just for me!
Hmmmm good omen d'you think?!:thumbup:

Ps. Pretty sure I have just Oed! Nice short sharp pain around right ovary area.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Laura get to a&e, if you're thinking it might be a cyst then it's a good idea to see someone asap xxx

Wow congrats mrs b, just proves how useless the nurse was! What will your EDD be?


----------



## laurac1988

I'll go to a&e in the morning ladies

congrats mrs bump! xxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Thank you to all of you for your kind wishes. I still feel numb, told oh, he was also just shocked bless him, lots of cuddles and hysterical laughing. 
According to ff my edd is 22 March. Yeah that nurse really was not good. Silly woman. On the plus side having smear done shouldn't cause a problem it just means results of smear are invalid.
Just in case anyone is wondering I decided to test because of nausea, increased sense of smell and extreme tiredness. None of which is normal or me. Also interestingly my breasts hurt less and later than usual and more to the sides than in the middle.


----------



## Cheska8

Congrats Mrs Bump! That's great news! X


----------



## anniepie

Congrats MrsBump!

Laura hope you're ok


----------



## laurac1988

Pain has almost totally gone this morning. Plan is to sleep for a few hours and see how i feel when I wake up


----------



## jellyfish24

Congrats all :bfp: ladies!! Hope you are all doing well:dance:

Just wanted to ask you girls a question, did you feel like AF was about to appear or have any cramping signs before you found out? I am 2 days late ...dont really want to test now but i did have cramping but more like pulling/tugging feeling at the beginning of the week but the last few days i feel great, no pain just a little more tired than usual. Not getting any hopes up as it might be the calm before the storm for that horrible AF!


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Jellyfish, I had sore boobs which I always get before AF, and I had some spotting and then about 13dpo I got crampy feelings, so it sounds like you're in with a good shot to me!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I didn't feel much of anything to be honest, I was feeling really mellow and then I had some (TMI warning) smelly wee and a funny looking chart (it was really flat) so just decided to test, far too early and with smu, but oddly it was bfp! I am definitely getting the crampy, shooting pains now though, some of them are like I've pulled a muscle, some are very stabby and localised just to one spot - ouchy!

Good luck!!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey ladies, sorry I've not posted for a while! Should ovulate over the next few days, using IC opks this month, nothing yet but it should be about friday/saturday. I've also got preseed so going to start using that now. Im much more relaxed this month so far and our sex life is much better for it, I'd put too much pressure on dh last month! Although I went to see Magic Mike last night and so I just jumped him! Omg the men in it are sooo fit! Congratulations Mrs Bump and good luck Laura! I should ovulate around our wedding anniversary this month so feeling quite hopeful about it! X


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh and the booking appointment thing is right about domestic violence, we don't do it but I can see why they want to. It can be impossible to see women on their own if they have a controlling partner and then we never get an opportunity to ask, and sadly domestic violence worsens during pregnancy. Also they want to ask about previous medical history such as mental health or previous terminations of pregnancy which you may not want your partner to know about. It is a shame that he can't go but it's just to look after everyone properly.


----------



## Cheska8

Just been to the loo and there was some blood, my CM was dark cream with some bright red blood in it, am panicking big time. Please please please let my little bean be ok. :cry: Gonna see what is there next time and then maybe ring a midwife?? I'll be devastated if anything happens. Am sitting at work trying not to cry. Oh god, please let everything be ok.


----------



## xlouloux

Cheska hope everything is ok, praying for your little bean.:hugs:

Just remember spotting is normal but I say ring your midwife and see what she advises for your own peace of mind.:thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Hope everything is ok Cheska!:hugs:
If you are worried though do phone the mw, that's what she's there for.

Laura, hope everything is ok now. Even if the pain has gone now I think you should still at least go and see your gp.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Cheska - Really hope you're ok, you must be really scraed, but try and stay positive. It's more than likely just bean burrowing deeper. But if you need peace of mind definitely ring the midwife or GP or check and see if your hospital as an EPU (early pregnancy unit). xxxx

Mrs_Smartie - good luck, I'm a b ig fan of the OPK's once I had the patience to use them properly! I'd like to see that film I think Matthew McConaghy is to die for and that Channing Tatum looks good enough to eat, but he also looks like he's not the smartest cookie in the jar! Really shouldn't judge a book by it's cover, he's probably a secret genius!!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Chesja, it should be fine, lots of people get spotting. The midwife can't do anything at this stage and you can't have a scan until 6 weeks as it's too early to see anything. It's just a wait and see thing I'm afraid. If it gets no worse it should be fine. If there was anything wrong you would bleed quite heavily and get cramping. Im sure it will be totally fine xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Bambino, I wasn't really concerned with Channing's mind, IYKWIM! Xx


----------



## anniepie

Jellyfish- when I had my BFP 4 years ago, I had cramping like AF was about to arrive, but she didn't show. That and really sore BBs were what made me eventually test...

Cheska- try not to panic- I know it's easier said than done. But as others said, it's not uncommon to have some bleeding in early pregnancy. Fxd that everything calms down. But call the Drs to see what they say. Unfortunately, I think it's just going to be a waiting gane just now...

Laura, glad you feel better this morning- hope you continue to stay good.

AFM, I got an almost pos OPK yesterday, so expecting pos today. Can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Hope you're all ok ladies. Bad night at work last night so came home and ordered two new dresses. Doesn't make it better, but I picked my job at end of day and the bad calls are what you're there for essentially


----------



## Lisaloo82

Afternoon ladies! I'm back! I've been tryin to keep up to date as poss while away. Congrats to those who got their lovely bfps! 

Laura I can get quite intense pain on my left ovary, especially lately as I believe it's cos my body is trying so hard to ovulate. I really feel like something is finally happening there. I did an opk when I got back this am and it's the faintest I've had so far. Obvs I know usually we need them dark but for me I need faint ones to start as its my lh hormone which is trough the roof which is what indicates ovarian resistance. So if the ly start to go lighter then it must mean my lh surge is going down and therefore my ovaries have listened to my body finally. Well that's my logic behind it. Does that make sense to anyone? Xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Just used a softcup for the first time! It was quite a shock when I took that massive thing out of the packet!! It is working well though. Not Od yet, just practicing xx


----------



## Cheska8

Thank you for all of your concern ladies, it means so much to have you all to talk to. I've still got weird reddish brown CM, not enough to mark my underwear but always there when I wipe (sorry for tmi). The other thing that freaked me out was that I didn't sleep well last night so took my temp an hour earlier than normal, which was lower than the cover line. So I was just thinking it all sounds like bad news today. But I'm trying to keep thinking positive about it and hopefully my temp will be back up tomorrow and the bleeding stopped.

You're all so fantastic, big hugs. xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Hope everyone is ok.

Cheska, how is the bleeding situation? Hope everything is ok xxx

AFM... Ten days late now. No sign of af. Buckled and ordered some IC tests from amazon so will have me a testing party when they get here.

Also, had a bad work night yesterday (dealt with my first baby cardiac arrest) and got home and DP had ordered me the dresses I wanted. They're being delivered today so I'm super excited for them


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Laura,

Last night must have been awful, big hugs. 

Yey to new dresses though! It's so weird that AF still not there for you, the more I find out about our bodies the more they confuse me! :wacko:

AFM The bleeding has pretty much stopped, a slight bit still there but hopefully no more today. I don't really know why is happened though, I think it's too late to be implantation. But as long as it goes away I'm happy! Thanks for asking hun x


----------



## anniepie

Laura-sorry to hear about last night-must have been horrific. How lovely of your DP to get the dress though :thumbup:

Cheska-happy to hear the bleeding has calmed. Sometimes it just happens as the little embryo burrows a little deeper in your lining. Stay positive :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

AF got me in the end...on to next cycle :nope:


----------



## laurac1988

Ten days late. Bought tests. Seem to have woken up with a bump lol


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Sorry to hear AF got you jellyfish, fingers crossed for the next cycle 

Cheska - how are you now, anything else? I've woken up today feeling like I have the flu, but no cold! I'm a bit worried I feel so bad, I literally feel like I've been hit by a bus!

Laura - what a night, I think you do an amazing job, I'd be useless in an emergency, I'm a bit of a headless chicken and would probably panic! Picking out clothes for each other (and sharing them!) must be a huge benefit of having a wife, my DH points to things that I wouldn't be seen dead in!! Let alone actually buy me something off his own back!

Lisaloo - did you have a fab holiday? Good news about the opk's, really hope this is your body finally listening and doing what is told!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

laurac1988 said:


> Ten days late. Bought tests. Seem to have woken up with a bump lol

SORRY!!! Did you say a bump?!!!! Have you tested?!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Welcome back Lisa :hi:

Was the holiday absolutely lovely!?


----------



## xlouloux

Hi ladies.

I'm having a nightmare of a time, over the past 7 days I've had a mixture of positive and negative OPKs, I think my body is trying to ovulate but hasn't quite managed it. :( Looks like this cycle will probably be anovulatory. :( 

Best of luck to anyone testing soon. x


----------



## Satine

Aww sorry to hear that LouLou hope it sorts itself out soon :hugs:

Test Laura Test!!

And Congrats MrsBump, sorry wasn't online much last couple of days so will change it all now :dance:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I have to go to work, typical I don't go in this early normally, so I hope I have something to read when I get in!


----------



## jellyfish24

Has anyone tried SMEP? Read a little about it just wondering if anyone has been successful with it? :winkwink:


----------



## laurac1988

Tested and it's negative. I knew it would be, but at ten days late I thought it was probably time to test again.

Little disappointed but hey - I knew I wasn't.

Guess the huge Tim this morning was gas related


----------



## Satine

never tried SMEP jellyfish sorry.

Oh no sorry Laura :hugs: Did you say you had bought loads of IC's though? I read somewhere that sometimes you can have too much HCG so you get negatives so there is something called a hook method?? where you dip the test into the toilet once you have weed, worth a go maybe, you never know...


----------



## laurac1988

Don't worry ladies am ok. Completely expected it to be negative. Have loads of Internet cheapies coming from amazon in the next week, so will be all set for next cycle. 

For now, though, looking forward to seeing the doc on Tuesday to set wheels in motion and find out what is happening. Am hoping there's either no problem, or there's a problem that is easy enough to solve. Also going to talk to doc about the ovarian pain I was having and see what he says. Will probably need a scan anyhow with my family history - both sisters have pcos and my mum passed away because of ovarian cancer


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> Welcome back Lisa :hi:
> 
> Was the holiday absolutely lovely!?

Hey huni it was fab! Defo highly recommend it. But for couples I'd say stay on the relax side and if u can get good deal in sept go for a swim up and maybe a delux one. I couldn't fault it xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Sorry to hear AF got you jellyfish, fingers crossed for the next cycle
> 
> Cheska - how are you now, anything else? I've woken up today feeling like I have the flu, but no cold! I'm a bit worried I feel so bad, I literally feel like I've been hit by a bus!
> 
> Laura - what a night, I think you do an amazing job, I'd be useless in an emergency, I'm a bit of a headless chicken and would probably panic! Picking out clothes for each other (and sharing them!) must be a huge benefit of having a wife, my DH points to things that I wouldn't be seen dead in!! Let alone actually buy me something off his own back!
> 
> Lisaloo - did you have a fab holiday? Good news about the opk's, really hope this is your body finally listening and doing what is told!

Thanks huni it was fab. I had some reflexology in the spa was very relaxing. Just what I needed. Alfie didn't want to come home bless him. He had swimming lessons and learnt to swim without armbands. I nearly cried when he 1st did a width x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Just a quick post ladies as I'm going into cinema to watch ice age 4. I've started spotting! Yay! It's brownish at the min. Il be happy if it's AF on way but also excited its possible bfp??? I started temping end of June and FF gave me dotted crosshairs 5th July so I could be 8dpo. Any thoughts girls xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Just a quick one, still at work so shouldn't be on! ASDA are doing free folic acid, apparnetly was available from april 23rd???


----------



## laurac1988

Gah! Sodding zip is broken on dress :-(

Can I catch a break?!?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Deep breaths sweetie. Sending hugs for u. I really understand how u feel. Cd120 ish for me bfn after bfn stresses u out massively. It's like a vicious circle. I know it's easier said than done but try to stay calm and positive. And relax. I think the week relaxing hol I just had away from all things ttc has helped me massively. No poas no worrying about ttc just plain old relaxing xxxx


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies, bleeding has got a bit heavier, need to wear a pad now. It's not as bad as AF but still not nice. I'm away this weekend but will call a midwife on Monday if still bleeding. Think i'll be too early for them to be able to tell anything anyway with me just being 5 weeks so it's just a waiting game for now. It sucks.


----------



## Lisaloo82

As cheska I hope it all turns out for u. No cramping is a good sign tho isn't it. I had bleeding for a few days with DS. U should be able to get a scan at epu by 6 weeks xx got everything crossed for u x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ladies I'm back to CD 1 I'm so friggin happy right now. With any luck this means I'm not going into early menopause as suggested by my doc if my ovaries didn't wake up! Only gutting thing is DH returns to work (posted to Cyprus) on tues and prob won't be home til August and then after that maybe no til October. I won't complain tho as at least AF has come back to me. Thank u witchy woo! Thank u just this time xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Cheska I'm so sorry that you're bleeding. Wish you all the best and hope that the bleeding stops. I've had a few tiny flecks and that's freaked me out so I can only imagine how you're feeling. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## laurac1988

Yay Lisa! I want to be cd1 please! Send her to me next.
Cheska - hope the bleeding has stopped.

FF remove my crosshairs. Pretty sure I didn't ovulate this month


----------



## Lisaloo82

Il defo send her your way hun. It's so nice to feel like a woman again after so long. My period pains are pretty bad today but u can't wipe the smile off my face! 

Positive thoughts Laura. 

Ps Ive been seeing a homeopath and I swear he's helped me massively. I saw him for the 2nd time the day I went on holiday and he gave me some more remedies and also a progesterone cream and told me I was doing fab and he didnt wanna see me til sept now and by which time I will have had 2 cycles. I said well u hope and he said no let the remedies work and u will have 2 before I are u again. Low and behold 10days later I get AF! Worth the money and he's very calming x

Doctors couldn't give me answers and just said wait and gave me ifs and maybes and told me they didn't know why it happens or even If I was definitely going into menopause just that's what the tests were pointing towards. When I told him he say not at all, ur just stressed out and we can sort it within a few months. So glad I went to see him now as to this day I'm still waiting an appointment from the hospital for that due test thingy. X


----------



## jellyfish24

Lisaloo82 said:


> Ladies I'm back to CD 1 I'm so friggin happy right now. With any luck this means I'm not going into early menopause as suggested by my doc if my ovaries didn't wake up! Only gutting thing is DH returns to work (posted to Cyprus) on tues and prob won't be home til August and then after that maybe no til October. I won't complain tho as at least AF has come back to me. Thank u witchy woo! Thank u just this time xx

I am on CD1 and from South Wales too! ttc for #1


----------



## Lisaloo82

jellyfish24 said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm back to CD 1 I'm so friggin happy right now. With any luck this means I'm not going into early menopause as suggested by my doc if my ovaries didn't wake up! Only gutting thing is DH returns to work (posted to Cyprus) on tues and prob won't be home til August and then after that maybe no til October. I won't complain tho as at least AF has come back to me. Thank u witchy woo! Thank u just this time xx
> 
> I am on CD1 and from South Wales too! ttc for #1Click to expand...

Awesome hun. We can be ttc buddies if u like? How long is ur cycle usually. Mine used to be 28 days but that was pre depo injection days in march 2011! I'm so hoping this is day one of them back to normal. Whereabouts in south Wales r u x


----------



## Satine

Glad AF finally arrived for you Lisa :)

Sorry you still don't have any answers Laura, really hope you get them on tuesday :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

Lisaloo82 said:


> jellyfish24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm back to CD 1 I'm so friggin happy right now. With any luck this means I'm not going into early menopause as suggested by my doc if my ovaries didn't wake up! Only gutting thing is DH returns to work (posted to Cyprus) on tues and prob won't be home til August and then after that maybe no til October. I won't complain tho as at least AF has come back to me. Thank u witchy woo! Thank u just this time xx
> 
> I am on CD1 and from South Wales too! ttc for #1 Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome hun. We can be ttc buddies if u like? How long is ur cycle usually. Mine used to be 28 days but that was pre depo injection days in march 2011! I'm so hoping this is day one of them back to normal. Whereabouts in south Wales r u xClick to expand...

I am 29 days, well have been for the last 3 months I have gone up to 30 but never more than that. Llanelli I'm based you? How do you set up to be TTC buddies? Is there a thread or do you just keep eachother updated? Sorry quite new to BNB :huh:


----------



## laurac1988

So we made a decision. I'm not trying next month. Want to give the tests a chance and see what's going on, then go in with a fresh brain after new york


----------



## Lisaloo82

jellyfish24 said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellyfish24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm back to CD 1 I'm so friggin happy right now. With any luck this means I'm not going into early menopause as suggested by my doc if my ovaries didn't wake up! Only gutting thing is DH returns to work (posted to Cyprus) on tues and prob won't be home til August and then after that maybe no til October. I won't complain tho as at least AF has come back to me. Thank u witchy woo! Thank u just this time xx
> 
> I am on CD1 and from South Wales too! ttc for #1 Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome hun. We can be ttc buddies if u like? How long is ur cycle usually. Mine used to be 28 days but that was pre depo injection days in march 2011! I'm so hoping this is day one of them back to normal. Whereabouts in south Wales r u xClick to expand...
> 
> I am 29 days, well have been for the last 3 months I have gone up to 30 but never more than that. Llanelli I'm based you? How do you set up to be TTC buddies? Is there a thread or do you just keep eachother updated? Sorry quite new to BNB :huh:Click to expand...

I'm not totally sure just think u put it in ur signiture and also support each other etc. I'm in Brecon so not far at all xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey lovelies, sorry you haven't got any answers Laura but I think u and your wife are right to have a month off. This whole process is so stressful, u just need to really enjoy new york without it in the back of your mind. You're doing so well xx

Glad you got AF Lisa, this homeopath sounds great!

Afm, I wasn't expecting to O til maybe today due to long cycle last month but yestersay and today have (tmi) thick clumpy cm so I think I missed it! I never got a pos opk with my ICs and my temp have been the same all month so a bit concerned! But dh and I did bd lots last week anyway, I must have Od weds/thurs, I thought it was just Magic Mike that gave me ewcm! Lol. Bit annoyed I didn't get to use my preseed this month but never mind. Tww here I come! Xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lol @ magic mike


----------



## Cheska8

Laura, hope you're doing ok. Am sure a little break will be good for your mind and you'll be raring to try again after NY.

Hope all of you other ladies are doing well, MrsSmartie hope the 2ww passes quickly.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks MrsS I'm over the moon. Going for day 3 tests tomos so really hoping everything is normal. So we can start ttc with hopefully more positive outcomes. 
Good luck in ur 2ww


----------



## jellyfish24

:thumbup: Hope all the tests go well!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi Ladies, how are we today?

Laura - a break may do you the world of good, I really hope you get somewhere tomorrow with the FS. We'll all be here when you feel ready to get back to ttc

Lisaloo - good luck with bloods today, so glad things are kicking back into action!

MrsS - Maybe Magic Mike should be recc to anyone TTC, who needs lube when you can have channing tataum?! :flasher:

Cheska - Any news lovely?


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers ladies. DP has started temping so that we have an idea of what her cycle is like too.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

This might be a bit of a sensitive question and please excuse me for asking. Would your DP consider being the tummy mummy, or is it something you've decided you will do? I just guess having 2 wombs is better than 1?


----------



## laurac1988

Not sensitive at all hun. She's always said that she doesn't want to if I can, but if it's easier for her than she will. We'll see how it goes. I'm happy either way - whatever gets us our bubba


----------



## MrsSmartie

ttcbambino#1 said:


> MrsS - Maybe Magic Mike should be recc to anyone TTC, who needs lube when you can have channing tataum?! :flasher:

https://youtu.be/VAklp0VvVeE - It's Magic Mike Monday! lol. God, if I conceive this month I think it means Channing is my baby-daddy... :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

MrsSmartie said:


> ttcbambino#1 said:
> 
> 
> MrsS - Maybe Magic Mike should be recc to anyone TTC, who needs lube when you can have channing tataum?! :flasher:
> 
> https://youtu.be/VAklp0VvVeE - It's Magic Mike Monday! lol. God, if I conceive this month I think it means Channing is my baby-daddy... :haha:Click to expand...

I would be totally jealous if he were!

I watched 21 Jump Street the other day, purely because of him. So hot :blush:


----------



## Cheska8

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Hi Ladies, how are we today?
> 
> Laura - a break may do you the world of good, I really hope you get somewhere tomorrow with the FS. We'll all be here when you feel ready to get back to ttc
> 
> Lisaloo - good luck with bloods today, so glad things are kicking back into action!
> 
> MrsS - Maybe Magic Mike should be recc to anyone TTC, who needs lube when you can have channing tataum?! :flasher:
> 
> Cheska - Any news lovely?

Hi ttcbambino, 

Still bleeding so I called a midwife this morning who told me I need to speak to my doctor rather than her, so I've got an appointment tomorrow. I used a CB Digi yday and got 3+ and I got a ridiculously strong line on an IC this morning, so I'm slightly comforted by that. I know if I had miscarried I'd still show positive but the fact they are both still so strong hopefully mean I still have a little bean in my tummy and I'm just one of those women who has some bleeding. I just find it hard because I soooooo want to get exited about being pregnant but I can't while I'm not sure if it's still there or not. Will let you know what happens tomorrow.

Laura - it's good your DP is considering carrying your bubba, would you both try at the same time or would you stop if she started? You could both be pregnant together - Oh god - imagine the hormones in your house if that happened!! :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Cheska, I hope the doc can shed some light on your bleeding.
Is it around the time you usually would of expected AF?


----------



## Cheska8

Eternity said:


> Cheska, I hope the doc can shed some light on your bleeding.
> Is it around the time you usually would of expected AF?

I came off the pill in Jan and my cycles were 42, 65, 45 days, so I don't really know! I had spotting on CD 26 and 27, but it wasn't heavy like this. I am really hoping it's just my body having a bit of a freak out after being on the pill, off the pill then preggers. Also, it's almost always brown, rather than red which apparently is a good sign. But I'll see what they say tomorrow, I'm trying to be positive but also trying to be realistic and not get my hopes too high.


----------



## Jo_Bean

I was watching a series on Home and Health called "I didn't know I was pregnant" most of these women either had irregular cycles or spotting which they put down to AF. Every single one of them was fine, they didn't know they were preggers until they went into labour!

Just thought it could give you some hope xxx


----------



## Eternity

Yeah brown is less worrying than red, and if you're not experiencing any bad cramping or pain then try to stay positive!

I only ask about AF time because there are women that still experience one/a couple/all their periods while preggo. In fact think of all those women who don't even know they are until the baby comes along!!

FXed it really is nothing to worry about Hun!!


----------



## Eternity

Haha, great minds Jo!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Best of luck tomorrow Cheska, it does seem to be quite common, but I can imagine it's really worrying, it's only natural to feel uneasy. And once all is confirmed ok, you have a whole heap of time to enjoying being preggers.

Laura - thats a good plan, at least there are options, but I'm positive things will work out for you.

MrsS - LOL!!! if you do get a BFP you'll have to nick name bean as magic mike!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Ooh eternity, interesting temp dip at 5dpo on your chart there.....


----------



## Cheska8

If only I'd not been obessively been poas I'd not know I was pregnant and I could be on that show in 9 months! :rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

one lady had twins, on the toilet! :rofl: it was AMAZING!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Happy Sweet Pea Bambino! :yipee:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

:hugs: thanks! 

Thing I like most about those stories are that a lot of the ones I've seen the ladies thought they couldn't have babies, and end up with little miracles! I guess even if you were suspicious you were pg, to be told you couldn't then I guess you just supress the symptoms


----------



## motherofboys

I had a lot of bleeding in my last pregnancy. Red as well and cramps. One day so bad I was laid on the sofa and could just about move to get my boys something to eat and drink. That baby is now a typical 2 year old boy lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

ttcbambino#1 said:


> :hugs: thanks!
> 
> Thing I like most about those stories are that a lot of the ones I've seen the ladies thought they couldn't have babies, and end up with little miracles! I guess even if you were suspicious you were pg, to be told you couldn't then I guess you just supress the symptoms

yes, I think that too. A lot fo the women on this program were either told that they couldn't, or on the birth control injection, or did tests that came out negative.

It's amazing to see that these babies are born just fine, these women had no prenatal care or vitamins or anything and nothing wrong with their babies. So I think babies are harder than we realise.


----------



## Cheska8

motherofboys said:


> I had a lot of bleeding in my last pregnancy. Red as well and cramps. One day so bad I was laid on the sofa and could just about move to get my boys something to eat and drink. That baby is now a typical 2 year old boy lol

That's really comforting to hear that you've gone through it and got out ok the other side! Fingers crossed it's the same for me. Thank you hun x


----------



## laurac1988

Hope the appointment goes well Cheska and little bean is good and snuggled  It doesn't surprise me that bleeding is fairly normal, when you think about what is happening in there. 

So, I'm going to share with you ladies a little secret, that I'm not sharing with any of my other TTC groups or forums. For the next 2 or 3 months, DP is going to be having the donations, not me. This is partly because I want to get test results back and find out what is happening with my body, but partly because she doesn't have the same problems as me. She does have a long cycle, but we'll see when she ovs


----------



## Cheska8

laurac1988 said:


> Hope the appointment goes well Cheska and little bean is good and snuggled  It doesn't surprise me that bleeding is fairly normal, when you think about what is happening in there.
> 
> So, I'm going to share with you ladies a little secret, that I'm not sharing with any of my other TTC groups or forums. For the next 2 or 3 months, DP is going to be having the donations, not me. This is partly because I want to get test results back and find out what is happening with my body, but partly because she doesn't have the same problems as me. She does have a long cycle, but we'll see when she ovs

Thanks Laura :hugs:

Thanks for sharing about DP, is she on bnb? :dust: to you both. X


----------



## laurac1988

Nah she's not on B&B, doesn't really do the forum thing

New dresses make everything better
https://i50.tinypic.com/14e6f4z.jpg


----------



## xlouloux

LOVE that dress! Can I ask where you got it from? Good luck to your DP and I hope tomorrow goes well x


----------



## laurac1988

cheers hun. It's from https://www.vivienofholloway.com/ -they have a store in North London  Could have literally spent all day in there trying on stuff!
More pics of the dresses I bought on my Facebook. Feel free to add me too


----------



## Satine

Love that dress Laura and it's good that DP is going to give it a shot, at least it gives your body a chance to sort out what's going on :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Nice dress :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

That's nice ur DP is gonna give it a shot. Give urself some time for the tests and to have a little relaxing time from ttc. Loving the dress! Very vintage! 

Afm, feeling bit sad tonight. Happy as AF came back, opks have gone to negative, finally using my cb digi monitor I bought ages ago, signed up for VIP FF, feel like I'm finally ready to go..... My problem... DH goes back to work tomos. Posted to Cyprus for 3 years and prob won't get home til mid to end aug then not sure after that! Typical xx

How's everyone else doing. Few of u ladies gone a bit quiet. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo :hugs: Sorry to hear your hubby goes back to Cyprus tomorrow, must be so difficult for you. Hope his next visit in August comes around really quickly for you. X

Laura - lovely dress!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Wow Laura that's very exciting! Very nice for you to have a little break without an actual break from ttc at all! 

Lisaloo that must be difficult, hope August comes around quickly.

I saw the Olympic torch come through my home town today with big crowds and felt quite hopeful for this month


----------



## Eternity

Mrs S, it's weird to think that the torch is still travelling around, it was so long ago I saw it (2nd day of the journey!!)

Laura, love that dress! And such a great idea for you to take a break while you wait for tests and AF. How great that your DP can take over fir a little while.

Lisaloo, hope August comes quickly for you, and FXed your hubby's visit will coincide with Oing!!

AFM, think I'm coming down with a bug that's doing the rounds at the school where I work! Feel like crap!!


----------



## littlesteph

Hi ladies
thought i'd update you all, after 25months of trying for our first i finally got my BFP on a first repsonse test this morning going to phone the doctors as soon as i get credit to get a blood test.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations Steph. So pleased for you.

Laura, that's great news about dp. It sounds like your body could use a break and if dp does get pregnant you still get to be a mum.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congratulations Steph! :wohoo:


----------



## Cheska8

Congratulations Steph! Fab news honey. X


----------



## Eternity

Congrats Steph!! :hugs: h&h 9months to you!


----------



## Eternity

Is anybody else getting depressed with this stupid weather??
I really think I am beginning to suffer from S.A.D!! It's ridiculous, we really need some sun!!

It's also affecting my temps! I had a couple of high ones near the start when the weather was warmer (but still wet lol) and now it's dropped below my coverline - which I think may be too high due to the warmer weather - so I've no idea what is going on!!!

Does/did anyone temp vaginally? Wondering if that's the way to go next cycle....
But it seems a bit grim, especially when the witch is in!


----------



## Satine

Congratulations Steph :D :D :dance:

Yeah Eternity the weather is stupid constantly changing, I personally never temped vaginally but it is supposed to be a more stable temp.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Steph!

Eternity - I temp vaginally, I just don't temp during af - or I use a softcup and temp during af.

Afm - at docs now. Feel a bit better now pressure has been taken off a bit by DP. Don't really mind what doc says. Just hope it's nothing incurable


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats Steph. 

Laura glad ur feeling a little better. That's half the battle sometimes. Good luck in docs. Keep us all updated I'm sure everything will be just fine. Xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Huge congrats Steph, oddly enough I was looking to see if you'd been around, and then you get your BFP, it's amazing news!

Laura - thats great news, hope today goes ok, keep us updated! Lovely lovely dress!

Eternity - I did temp vaginally, but it's a personal choice, but I believe it gives a more stable/accurate temp.


----------



## jellyfish24

Congrats :bfp: Ladies!

Cant believe the opening ceremony is only 10 days away!


----------



## laurac1988

Arrrghhhh to opening ceremony. Working through it is going to be a pain in the asssss! Just the getting to work will be a mission!

So, dr was ok. He's signed me up for four different sets of tests next cycle and, like i thought he would, suspects PCOS. He's taken me through all the routes we may go down. If i do ov, he will then leave us to try another three times before a lap and dye, then move on from that. If I don't, we'll try clomid for three months, then lap and dye... then move forward from there.

Feeling positive about it. The PCOS thing doesn't surprise me - both my sisters have it.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hope docs goes ok Laura, and they are able to at least suggest something.

I temp orally and had two hotter days before I oed. Made my graph look odd.


----------



## Eternity

That's great news Laura - not the pcos obviously, but having the tests lined up and plans in place for either outcome!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi all. Good news, apparently the weather should perk up in time for the olympics. Maybe it's a good omen.


----------



## Eternity

Gosh, I hope so Mrs B.
It's stupid to end up with S.A.D. in July!!!

Lets hope that we ALL get our personal rays of sunshine this summer too!!


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry I've been awol...just really busy and also taking a step back-hit a low point end of last week. But feeling more positive now. Only got in one well timed BD this month-but it was well timed so still in with a chance. 6dpo and Oooh...is that a dip I see on my chart?!? Staying positive but also trying not to get my hopes up! I'd really like to get this bfp before my 1 yr of TTC is up- and next cycle is cycle 12... also next cycle DH is likely to be away with work at just the wrong time...

Congrats on the new bfps ladues-great news and keep them coming.

Laura, glad you've a plan, both with DP giving you a break, and with the FS. Hope you can get some answers from the tests. Any sign of AF?


----------



## Satine

ooo yes chart does look good anniepie, FXed for you hun :dust:


----------



## Eternity

Annie, welcome back. Glad you're feeling more positive hun!
Temp dip does look good, :dust:

AFM, my temps are still going down :shrug: I'm still pretty sure I Oed when I thought I did, so will just treat this cycle as a learning experience lol.

What do you ladies think is more reliable? Charts and tests and stuff? Or your own intuition?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Welcome back Annie. Your chart looks great. 

Eternity, I always followed my intuition until someone on another thread told me I was stupid for doimg so. Thing is I was right and the chart showed that. I even knew I was preggers at 12dpo because my body told me. Thing is all women are different. I do think there is a lot to be said for reading the signs yourself.


----------



## laurac1988

wb Annie xx

Eternity - I always think intuition is a good thing, but I do also think our bodies mess with us when TTC. I think it's a good balance of both that will set you up right. Sometimes all the signs can point to being pregnant and you're not, and sometimes they all say no and you are. 

AFM - CD41 and still no period. frustrated. Wrote a blog I'm quite proud of https://weforgotthesperm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/since-when-was-being-gay-fertility.html


----------



## MrsSmartie

OMG, I am an idiot... I saw a little bit of fresh red blood in my knickers and was all excited thinking it could be implantation... and then realised I had cut myself shaving. :dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

oh dear! lol! You know you're TTC when... lol

More OPKs arrived in the post today. We have over 100 in our house at the mo. Despite this... I think DP has already ovulated... d'oh! The lines were strong the other day but now getting weaker. saying that her chart doesn't look like she's ov'd!


----------



## motherofboys

Laura maybe she has a surge but no O earlier on in her cycle then actually Os a bit later


----------



## Lisaloo82

Laura maybe give it a month for ff to work ur DP's cycle. Xx

Afm test results came back today as normal. I'm no longer in the menopausal range! Yay! Now just day 21 tests to go now to see if I ovulated. With any luck those results will be good too and next time DH is home we will be set to go!! Xx

So do we have anyone testing soon? Xx


----------



## anniepie

Laura-thought your blog was well written-must say I was shocked to hear that known donors aren't considered one of the standard ways of having a child :shrug: I guess in some ways it must come with more complexities-the need to set firm boundaries, but on the other hand it must be so nice to know who the little fellas are coming from?

Lisa, glad to hear your tests were good-A star for you ;)

I'm going go try so hard not to test until I'm 12dpo this month-by then I'd be 1-2 days late. But me being the poas addict I am who knows when I'll cave :haha:


----------



## Cheska8

Welcome back anniepie, glad you're feeling better honey :hugs: I'll try not to pressurise you too much to poas if you're trying to be good! :haha:

Laura, has DP has any donations yet?

Lisaloo, congrats on the test results :happydance:

Mrs Smartie :dohh:


----------



## anniepie

hey Cheska :hi: hope the bleeding has stopped for you...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks Annie. I'm really excited. Just news hubby home now lol. So ul test around 24th? That's not long to wait. Come on u can do it. Any Symtoms yet? X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks cheska. How r u feeling now xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

jellyfish24 said:


> Congrats :bfp: Ladies!
> 
> Cant believe the opening ceremony is only 10 days away!

Hey cycle buddy! How u doing. So r u using opks or any monitors? Xx


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> hey Cheska :hi: hope the bleeding has stopped for you...




Lisaloo82 said:


> Thanks cheska. How r u feeling now xx

Hi Ladies :hi:

The bleeding is a bit less today thankfully (this is day 7 of bleeding). I went to the docs yesterday and he referred me up to the hospital for assessment. I had the works! I had bloods taken, urine sample, blood pressure. Then I had a (male!) doctor do an internal and take swabs. Once they got my blood results back they said I was far enough along for a trans vaginal scan, so they did that and they could see a sack and a fetal pole but no heartbeat. So I have to go back next Friday to see if they can find a heartbeat then. So am happy there is something in there but still a little nervous until I see a heartbeat.


----------



## anniepie

hey Cheska :hi: hope the bleeding has stopped for you...


----------



## anniepie

oops phone playing up-sorry bout that ^^


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> hey Cheska :hi: hope the bleeding has stopped for you...




anniepie said:


> oops phone playing up-sorry bout that ^^

Haha! I was wondering why you were so desperate to know if anything had changed in 10 minutes! :rofl:


----------



## Lisaloo82

That's good news hun. Fingers crossed u get to see a strong heartbeat next week xx


----------



## anniepie

I turned on bnb on my phone and it automatically refreshed the page I'd last been on which was the post :dohh:

Keeping everything crossed for next week Cheska...one of my other bnb friends has just been thru similar and had the second scan today...lo and behold a heartbeat. So hope you get the same result :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks. Will let you know how I get on, it's on opening ceremony day so that's gotta be a good omen! X


----------



## anniepie

Oooh, if that's not a good omen I don't know what is...

I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot lalalalalala (ignoring the slight cramping today that accompanied the temp dip) lalalalalala


----------



## Cheska8

:ignore: I think you'll cave as soon as the boobs feel tender! :haha:


----------



## anniepie

:haha: oh they're sore... since I came off bcp a year and a half ago my boobs always feel tender literally the day after I o...initially this lead to high hopes and testing but now I don't consider it a symptom at all... When I was pg before it was painful boobs and AF cramps that made me test... (we weren't TTC at the time and using protection so it was the last thing I was expecting, but somehow I just knew.... didn't last I'm afraid...)


----------



## Eternity

Oh Annie, that is a lovely neat little temp dip on your chart!!

Cheska, FXed they find a nice strong heartbeat and definitely a good omen on openening ceremony day!

Lisaloo, fantastic news!

MrsS, :rofl: that sounds like something I would do!!

AFM, seriously wtf is going on with my temps???
It dropped to my coverline, then dropped a little more to below it, now it's shot back up but higher than before!! 
True the weather is better today but surely it can't make *that* big a difference at 6.30am!!!!!


----------



## Eternity

Oh, and note to self....

Probably best to NOT watch DIY SOS big build when already irrationally emotional!! :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think your chart looks good eternity! That could be implantation :D I've seen plenty of charts where that has happened over more than one day. Let's hope it stays high :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Really Jo? I didn't realise it could dip for more than one day?

Been having other symptoms too, but think it's mostly in my head lol. 
Will just have to wait and see what my temp (and the weather) brings!

Hey, there's this really bright light in the sky outside.... Seems kinda familiar but it's been so long.... Does anyone know what it might be???
:rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yeah totally! Have a search on FF for charts similar to yours that end up in pregnancy. It will surprise you :thumbup:

My chart had weird dips all over the place before my bfp. I would say that my other months looked much better for bfp signs than the one I got it on :haha:

*looks out of window* :nope: must be a UFO!


----------



## anniepie

:rofl: and there seems to be some kind of blue staining...

Eternity, when will you test??


----------



## Jo_Bean

Ooh Annie. I'm liking your chart too! So neat! Fx'd :dust:


----------



## Eternity

How typical?! The first proper sunshine for weeks and it's starting to cloud over already!!:rolleyes: hopefully it'll clear again FXed.

Though I O early on, I have a longer LP so AF isn't actually due until the end of the month. Will try to hold out until then but who knows :muaha:
Hoping there will still be no sign of the witch by the 5th (our anniversary)!!

Is there a way for ff to find charts similar to mine?


----------



## anniepie

Oh what a lovely anniversary pressie that would be :thumbup: If I catch this month, I'll be due about 10 days before our first anniversary!

I think you need VIP membership on FF to find charts with similar patterns, but you can always search for features such as implantation dip etc...

Trying not to get too excited by my chart at the moment- it's looking 'too' perfect :haha: The last 4 months or so my charts have been so unclear, and the last 2 months when I've been OPKing, my positive OPKs have come after the start of my temp shift :wacko:


----------



## Eternity

It's ok Annie (oooh random flashes of Smooth Criminal lol) I found the way of finding charts like mine - though not all of them are - but I've no idea if it's a VIP only feature as I'm still within my free trial so I don't know what's normal and what's VIP lol!

I tell you what, you try not to get your hopes up, and we will get excited for you instead!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Eternity said:


> How typical?! The first proper sunshine for weeks and it's starting to cloud over already!!:rolleyes: hopefully it'll clear again FXed.
> 
> Though I O early on, I have a longer LP so AF isn't actually due until the end of the month. Will try to hold out until then but who knows :muaha:
> Hoping there will still be no sign of the witch by the 5th (our anniversary)!!
> 
> Is there a way for ff to find charts similar to mine?

I heard we're getting a heat wave next week in time for the olympics!

Also, we conceived in the 2 weeks of sunshine we had earlier this year, so I predict that if we have a heat wave for the olympics, we are going to have an olympic baby boom!

I forget whether it was VIP or not, I haven't used FF for about a month now. You should be able to just click on view charts like mine, then select that you only want to see pregnancy charts :haha: that always gave me positivity! 



anniepie said:


> Oh what a lovely anniversary pressie that would be :thumbup: If I catch this month, I'll be due about 10 days before our first anniversary!
> 
> I think you need VIP membership on FF to find charts with similar patterns, but you can always search for features such as implantation dip etc...
> 
> Trying not to get too excited by my chart at the moment- it's looking 'too' perfect :haha: The last 4 months or so my charts have been so unclear, and the last 2 months when I've been OPKing, my positive OPKs have come after the start of my temp shift :wacko:

What time of day do you opk Annie?



Eternity said:


> It's ok Annie (oooh random flashes of Smooth Criminal lol) I found the way of finding charts like mine - though not all of them are - but I've no idea if it's a VIP only feature as I'm still within my free trial so I don't know what's normal and what's VIP lol!
> 
> I tell you what, you try not to get your hopes up, and we will get excited for you instead!!!!

Lol @smooth criminal 

and ditto! I will just get excited for all of you, then you don't have to get your hopes up at all!


----------



## Cheska8

I think both of your charts look fab, Eternity mine had a dip below the coverline too, the link is in my siggy. Yours is lovely Annie! Fingers crossed fortwo more BFPs before the opening ceremony! :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

Jo, have you read what your baby-gaga ticker says?? :rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes :haha: and it couldn't be more appropriate!! I have rage at the moment and it's hubby that is getting on my nerves the most! 

I am not normally a hormonal person, but I'm not normally particularly horrible either and I used to have a lot of patience! That has all changed! :blush:


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Cheska, just had a peek and yours was a two-day dip, gives me a little bit of hope!!:happydance:
And you also had a stupidly low temp that you discarded! Mine is was so low that it's on the base line :dohh:
Love the way your temp has fluctuated since pregnancy lol, I imagine your hormones have been doing the same ?!

Let's hope the heatwave does bring lots more BFPs!!


----------



## laurac1988

Getting exciting in here ladies!

FX for those waiting xxx

Still no AF here...


----------



## Eternity

Awww Jo, I feel for you hun! You'll even out soon - until you get near the end and then everything will annoy you again!! :hug::hugs:


----------



## anniepie

I've had a look at FF and the find charts like mine option is VIP only. I refuse to be dragged into paying for my membership. I don't believe it can tell me any more than what I can analyse, especially with the help of wonderful BnB people!

Can't get Smooth Criminal out of my head now :rofl:

Trying hard not to get my hopes up, but can't help but feel excited...but definitely if you guys want to get excited for me too, that would be perfect :D

Jo, I OPK at 4pm. I think the odd results the last few months is the temp increases that occured before the pos OPKs that caused FF to give me crosshairs were what I would call in the 'ambiguous' range. Higher than the baseline, but not quite as high as I'd normally see post O (they were actually the same as the dip I got on my chart yesterday). CM pattern went with the OPK, so I trusted that rather than the temps and to coincide with that I had another shift up to my normal post O temp that fitted the pattern...


----------



## anniepie

Laura, wonder if it's worth going to your GP and getting something to kick start AF? Did the FS mention that at all during your appointment?


----------



## Eternity

anniepie said:


> Can't get Smooth Criminal out of my head now :rofl:

Sorry!! :rofl:

Laura, feels weird to say this on here but I hope the witch finds you soon hun.
When are your next tests/results?

Right I'm off to work, then I'm going for coffee with some of the lovely ladies I work with, our last chance before the school breaks up on Tuesday!

For those of you who have it too, enjoy the sunshine!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I bought the VIP and still had 3 months left when I got my bfp, I wish I could have donated it!!

Oh Eternity, I really hope the hormones settle down, hubby and I are not the best of friends at the moment but then I get down because I think we should be all excited and doing nice things! I know it's just the hormones though :D

Annie - that is weird. I kept changing the time of day I took my opk, but *the* month I actually opk'd every hour from 2pm just to see if I could actually pinpoint ov even more closely. I couldn't believe how much it changed between 2pm, 4pm and 5pm, I got a positive the day after too, but because I managed to get the positive at 5pm it ended up being before my temp drop. It was that night over night that we conceived.

If that makes sense.


----------



## laurac1988

Doc didn't seem concerned. Said give it another two weeks and if still nothing come back. 

Can't have any tests until I get AF...


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> Doc didn't seem concerned. Said give it another two weeks and if still nothing come back.
> 
> Can't have any tests until I get AF...

I know the feeling huni. Most of the tests that give U some revolve around particular days in your cycle ie day 3 or day 21. 
Have they done hormone profiling on u? If not then I would go and ask for that as that gives you some sort of indication as to what's going on. That's when I Got a referral to the gynaecologist. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

whats hormone profiling?


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> whats hormone profiling?

Sorry huni been out all day. 
It's blood tests. They check ur lh, fsh, estrogen, thyroid, etc etc. that's the testing I had done due to no AF. That's what flagged up an issue and doc referred me then xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'll give it a week then ask for that. cheers hun xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm really confused ATM. I'm on cd 6 and I've just got a whopping great positive on an opk. I mean I thought I was getting positives before but compared to this one they were nothing. The test line is darker than control line. Is that odd for cd6? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Tis a bit... but test line darker than control means definite LH surge...


----------



## anniepie

that is Lisa...my OPKS are stark white at the start of my cycle...but someone else on here had similar-was it eternity?


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm bloated and got huge spots appearing on my chin!


----------



## anniepie

Any chances you could be pregnant? I know you had some tests recently so guess it would have showed in those :shrug:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Well I had dotted crosshairs on 5th July. I was temping while on holiday not sure if the heat would have effected it. I had spotting July 13th but then had one day of heavy and one day light. Had negative opk on 16th but had a faint line and then about 6ish tonight super dark opk. My cb digi monitor was high this morn. It was 1st day it asked me to test so guess il see what tomos says. 

What would be amazing is after 18 months of shit cycles and last one being 119 days long to now have short cycles. I've read that if u have short cycles it's possible to O as early as cd 6-9. Hubby went tues am and we bd before he left just for the fun of it. But if I did miraculously O'd tomos or sat there might be some Lil swimmers waiting. 

All would be a miracle but hey they happen ha! Xx


----------



## Eternity

Yes Annie, it's me that O's quite early.

Lisaloo, I had my pos opk on CD7 this cycle, but I didn't actually O until day 10 - and then I have a longer LP.
I really hope you did O if you managed to BD!

AFM, temp went down a bit today but still plenty above the coverline this time, but as the weather isn't so nice today as it was yesterday the fluctuation doesn't surprise me, especially as it's not so extreme.


----------



## anniepie

Chart is still looking good Eternity :thumbup: Did I see on the Trains group that you attempted a test this morning but it failed? When are you going to test next?


----------



## anniepie

AFM- I'm starting to get a bit nervous...my chart is looking too good :dohh: Nervous about being disappointed, nervous about the prospect of a :bfp: but excited at the same time...

Don't know if I mentioned my rules this month? One of them is that I'm not allowed to test until at least 12dpo- by then I'll be 1-2 days late. Not sure if I'll make it...I'm really starting to itch to test now...


----------



## Eternity

That wasn't me Annie, that was EternalWait.
I'm still too early to test, only 9dpo - and if I was lucky enough to catch and my temp drop was implantation I doubt anything would show up yet as I only have ICs in the house. Am hoping to hold out until the end if the month, AF due around the 31st.

Stay strong Annie!! Don't cave in yet - try to wait a couple more days!!


----------



## anniepie

Ooops :dohh: I was on my phone, so blame that :haha:

Good lady not testing yet...yup, I'm going to stay strong....not long to wait :thumbup: Wow you'r strong holding out that long...and you've a loooong LP if you're on 9dpo and AF isn't due until 31st!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Annie, I remember the rules! Hold on - it will be worth it!!!!!


----------



## Eternity

Yep, long LP. Can't be sure exactly how many days last month cuz I wasn't temping so don't know how long after pos opk I Oed, but smiley was cd8 and cycle lasted 30days.
Cycle before I was sure I felt O on cd15 and cycle lasted 34 days, so that was 19 days!!

I know a longer LP is better but the wait is agony!! I may cave and test 12 or 14dpo....

Your chart really does look great Annie!!


----------



## laurac1988

Damn. Was so sure af was here this morning... But she isn't... Just tonnes of cm

Stupid body


----------



## laurac1988

And FF is messing with my head. Put temp in today {37.11) and the crosshairs are BACK!


----------



## Lisaloo82

U have long cycles don't u hun? What's ur longest one been xx


----------



## laurac1988

Longest has been 40 days post chemical. Otherwise since been charting have been 36. 36, 40, 29, and then this one


----------



## anniepie

Ugh, I hope things sort out soon hun... :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

With any luck AF will be here soon. It's so frustrating. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Where is everyone?

Inability to keep food inside me at the moment is a nightmare :-( not going to be a fun night shift at all.

Temp still fairly high


----------



## xlouloux

Laura do you think it's possible you O'd on one of the days that you never recorded your temp?

I finally O'd and will be 9dpo on the day of the opening ceremony so I might test then! I literally had like about 20 positive OPKs this month so was relieved today when it was negative.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Hey Laura... Totally understand about the "not being able to contain my dinner" feeling!! Except its erm... Downstairs rather than up EWWWWWW! Sorry if tmi :0(!!
Your body is up to some crazy stuff eh sweetie?
Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Loulou - not sure. Was opking the whole month and the closest to positive I've had was around 14th/15th although they werent totally positive.

Fatmumma - I feel your pain. Both ends for me. Joyful


----------



## Lisaloo82

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Hey Laura... Totally understand about the "not being able to contain my dinner" feeling!! Except its erm... Downstairs rather than up EWWWWWW! Sorry if tmi :0(!!
> Your body is up to some crazy stuff eh sweetie?
> Xxxx

Omg I'm the same. I went out last night. Had one vodka in house And few blue wkds in beer garden in afternoon. Got out had two sips of my vodka and spewed loads. And before I went out it was the other end. Sorry tmi. I had proper sticky cm this morning And had positive opks the day before yesterday xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

We're a right bunch of weirdos hahaha!! Where else could we talk about what comes outta where and how often? 
10dpo today!! Fighting back the urge to POAS gonna wait as long as possible!
Hopefully,if I tell myself it's gonna be neg I won't feel so bad when it is!! :0( butttt.... If its pos I'll feel ten times better!! 
Xxxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi Fatmumma, I'm about 9-10dpo today as well. I had really tender bbs but today they are better so that is not very promising! I am losing hope for this month but FXd for us!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

To be honest.... I'm really getting fed up now! I feel horrible for moaning to you lot because of already having children and feel like I haven't really got anything to moan about!!
Sorry... Happy face back on
Xxxx


----------



## anniepie

I'm also 10dpo today. expecting AF tomorrow or Tuesday. Was feeling hopeful until today and now I've lost my positivity...


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Maybe we're all having a down day!! Xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah, I find this last week so hideous! Plus I'm on nights so sleep deprived and delivering babies all night makes me fed up! I was really positive about this month with our anniversary and stuff but a bit deflated now. The tww just feels like forever! AF expected fri/sat for me xx


----------



## laurac1988

Still no AF over here. Feel like hell. Been throwing up last two days, can't keep food in me at all and woke up with a splitter of a migraine. Add night shifts to that... 
I'm going to call the doc tomorrow and demand they do something - anything!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

MrsSmartie- I'm due AF fri too!! I started an access course to start on the route to being a midwife when I found out I was preg with my youngest daughter! I'm really wanting to be a midwife do you mind me asking how you started out? Xxx

Laura- I would defo go to drs!! Something is definitely not right with you!! They may try and jump start AF for you!!
Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

I don't care what theydo as long as they do something. Can't keep feeling like this. Friend has booked chocolate afternoon tea for the two of us on Tuesday and at this rate I might have to cancel?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Poor you Laura :hugs: I really hope you feel better soon xx

I did my A Levels and went straight into Midwifery at 18. I was very lucky as even then (before One Born Every Minute!) there were 24 places and 400 applicants at each Uni! If you don't have the A Levels you can do an Access course at college. It's 3 years full time work and study unpaid, so hard to support a family but my friend did it with 5 kids at home. It's a great job.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ooh, brown spotting! FXd! Hope now restored x


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ohh so there's hope for me then!! Xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies, Sorry I've not been around, been busy this weekend for DH's birthday. Seems like a few of you are poorly at the minute, hope you're ok and are feeling better soon. :hugs: And for those of you who are close to testing, GOOD LUCK! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Faint line on a cheapie


----------



## Eternity

Laura, opk or hpt????


----------



## laurac1988

Hpt


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh Laura! How exciting!! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not convinced though. It had been left out quite a while. But then normally when I leave them out they're still blank when I come back to them...


----------



## laurac1988

If its right though I would be 6 weeks 2 days...


----------



## Cheska8

Have you got a FRER? Really hope this is it for you hun, would make sense with all of your symptoms. X


----------



## anniepie

yay Laura...I've been wondering if this is it for you...get a frer. I don't trust the cheapies. know so many ladies who had negatives when they got dark positives on frer...


----------



## Cheska8

Hi anniepie. How are you feelin? Is tomorrow your test day? Really hope this is your cycle sweetie. x


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Cheska. I'll test tomorrow or wednesday-likely tomorrow...amazed I've gone this long! Although I have been know to have 11 day LPs on occasion so guess I'm not officially late until Wednesday. Have lost my positivity...

How you doing cheska-hope the bleeding stopped-have you had a scan yet because of the bleeding?


----------



## laurac1988

I have Superdrug tests. Will test with one later


----------



## Jo_Bean

Stay positive Annie. Your chart still looks good. mine went up and down like a roller coaster but yours is still way above the cover line so it's still good. Fx'd it goes back up tomorrow :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Eternity

Crossing my fingers for you Laura, and I agree, go get a FRER!!!

Don't lose hope Annie, :dust:

AFM, wow first time my temp has been the same two days running lol, it really is all over the place!! But at least it's staying above the coverline!
Not very hopeful for this cycle!

Roll on summer hols, I swear our infant school (where I work) and junior school (where DD goes) are the only schools still open!! Even our secondary school and surrounding village schools broke up on Friday!
Ah well, just today and tomorrow left!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think your chart looks great eternity!

It's not that different to mine (check it out on the first page of my journal by clicking the book in my sig)

Stay positive ladies!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Jo, just had a look - your opening post in your journal is GREAT!!! I see what you mean about your chart, the joys of temping orally I guess.

I would have no idea whether any of my symptoms would include sneezing or sore throat because I'm suffering quite badly with my hayfever at the moment lol!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Definitely and so many things can affect our temps. But the overall trend is what matters. I didn't get a temp over 37 until about 21DPO if I remember correctly. I'm really pleased I didn't test until then but I do wonder how early I would have got the bfp otherwise. Although, the IC was really faint even at 15DPO so I doubt much earlier. 

I believe in you ladies!!

Come on you can do it!!


----------



## Eternity

Ooooh, Jo, I've just noticed your ticker - only 6 days until your scan!! How exciting! Be sure to share your scan pic with us!!

And that goes for all our other gold medalists too!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes!! I will - it seems like I've waited forever! Especially as it only seems to be us UK ladies that have to wait that long! Other countries get scans much earlier but then I think they all have to contribute to their healthcare bills. I guess we are lucky to have the NHS even if it doesn't seem that way sometimes!

But :happydance: 6 days!! On a Sunday too which was a nice surprise. 

We're going to make a day of it, scan, lunch out, then wandering round the lovely baby shop in Bath :D:D


----------



## Eternity

Sounds like a lovely day out!! :cloud9:


----------



## anniepie

Oooh how exciting Jo! sounds like a great day! Can't believe its nearly scan day!

Although my temp is down, as you say its way above the CL. Plus I slept really badly and also woke with my mouth open... Its not so much the temps that are making me feel negative...I don't know what it is-perhaps a defence mechanism?!


----------



## Eternity

It's probably just your subconscious preparing you Annie in case it's a bfn, so you're not too devastated. But think how much more excited you'll be if expecting a neg and getting a bfp!!!

I think your chart is still great, especially if you slept badly!


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> Thanks Cheska. I'll test tomorrow or wednesday-likely tomorrow...amazed I've gone this long! Although I have been know to have 11 day LPs on occasion so guess I'm not officially late until Wednesday. Have lost my positivity...
> 
> How you doing cheska-hope the bleeding stopped-have you had a scan yet because of the bleeding?

I think that yesterday was the best day for the bleeding, it's been a week and a half now, so hopefully this is the start of it stopping. I went to my docs last Tuesday, got referred to the hospital, had all kinds of tests, had an internal (which was awful), then when my bloods came back they said I was far enough along for a scan so I had that in the afternoon. They could see the sack and a fetal pole but no heartbeat so I've got to go back this Friday. So fingers crossed there is one. 

I looked at your chart, I had a big dip like yours on 9DPO and my temps are all over the place so I wouldn't worry about it, like Jo said it's more the trend, not each individual temp. I think your chart is looking good.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0328[1].jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes Annie. I know exactly what you mean. I would always get a bit negative after ov. I think we punish ourselves for not doing enough or we always find something to latch onto and make us worry. 
I even had an argument with hubby that month saying we weren't trying hard enough! Clearly we did :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## anniepie

Oh I had that argument this month too...perhaps that's a good sign?!?!


----------



## laurac1988

Superdrug test is negative


----------



## anniepie

Laura I reckon you should go to your GP and ask for a blood pregnancy test..


----------



## Eternity

Yep Laura, I'm with Annie on this one - get the dr to do a blood test!

Annie, Jo that is exactly my feelings this month - I mean we really didn't do it on the right days!!
It makes me resent the amount of effort and money I put into TTC if we can't even BD at the right time!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi ladies, sorry been AWOL, hope we're all ok and I'll try and catch up!

Been having a bit of a wobble with my crohns disease, have gp today and gastro consultant on wednesday, couldn't have come at a better time! 

xx


----------



## Eternity

Hope it all gets sorted out nice and quickly Bambino! Is your 'wobble' connected to your pregnancy?

I'm sorry but I'm not very familiar with Crohn's, what exactly is it?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

CD is an inflammatory bowel disease. It's an auto immune disease really, but the inflammation in the lower bowel causes severe sickness, diarrhea, cramps the works, and I have ulcers in my lower bowel too which are ok unless aggrivated!! I was hospitalised several times when I was pg with Liv as I could barely eat & drink so needed rehydrating etc. I didn't get diagnosed till Jan '11 tho as they couldn't do very much about diagnosis when I was pregnant and diagnosis can take a long time. Anywho it didn't kick in till 2nd tri last time and then after a particularly bad flare up I started leaking waters early and Liv was induced at 38 weeks. So long story short I've had terrible cramps all week, terrible sick friday and a bad flare over the weekend and woke up to some spotting this AM so feeling a bit worried. I'm sure it's all fine, just need some reassurance! I suspect my consultant will be telling me off for not including him in my ttc plans, whoops!!


----------



## Eternity

Well i hope your appointments go well. At least this time around it's already diagnosed and the health care professionals should hopefully be able to help you.
No doubt it's aggravated by the pregnancy hormones effecting morning sickness and constipation/diarrhoea.

Hope it's sorted soon so you can enjoy your pregnancy!:hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Annie and Eternity - I think we all get that feeling and have that argument :hugs:

It must be because we ramp up our plans and expectations and really put all our hopes into possibly 3 days each month?! It's natural once we've ov'd to be down and think we didn't do enough, but..... it only takes one time!!! 

I'm sure that for the 5 years we were ttc, it was all about the timing. I'm convinced that I didn't ov every month and it took that long to get a month where everything fell into place. Having said that, I was not monitoring everything for all of that time and took about 2 years off of temping and just going for it with the CBFM to indicate when to BD. January this year I started temping again, then June I added in the opks. 

I'm sure you've done enough, try not to be so hard on yourselves.

Oh and I should also say (can't remember if I said this already) we conceived during those 2 weeks of wonderful weather we had in May. So now, we are having wonderful weather again, I expect to see a baby boom!

Sunshine makes us feel sexier!


----------



## Eternity

Jo_Bean said:


> Sunshine makes us feel sexier!

:rofl:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Hahahaha!! Not me!! I get burnt even with factor 50!!! Fair skin/red head so my sun look is covered up!!!! Soooo sexy!! Xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

well maybe not *all* of us then :haha: but it probably makes us all in a better mood, therefore more energy, happy moods, more :sex:


----------



## Eternity

And not so sexy all snotty and sneezy and runny eyed from hayfever :rofl:
But I do agree definitely about the better mood!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsSmartie

My spotting is now quite clotty and much heavier, although still brown and accompanied by a big old temp drop :( AF is here I guess, really early though.. only cd 23 and 10/11dpo. I've never had a cycle until 28 days.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ohh Hun!! :0(! That is pants!! Xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh actually im cd 26 not 23 so AF more likely. Im really annoyed, I was really hopeful this month. The tender bbs have stopped now etc.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Eternity said:


> Crossing my fingers for you Laura, and I agree, go get a FRER!!!
> 
> Don't lose hope Annie, :dust:
> 
> AFM, wow first time my temp has been the same two days running lol, it really is all over the place!! But at least it's staying above the coverline!
> Not very hopeful for this cycle!
> 
> Roll on summer hols, I swear our infant school (where I work) and junior school (where DD goes) are the only schools still open!! Even our secondary school and surrounding village schools broke up on Friday!
> Ah well, just today and tomorrow left!!!!

Wow Alfie broke up 17th!! Lucky parents at ur school ha. At least we are getting some nice weather so we arent stuck indoors x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Evil witch is here. At least it wasn't late this month. Bit gutted though. Good luck everybody else! Xx


----------



## jellyfish24

Lisaloo82 said:


> Eternity said:
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you Laura, and I agree, go get a FRER!!!
> 
> Don't lose hope Annie, :dust:
> 
> AFM, wow first time my temp has been the same two days running lol, it really is all over the place!! But at least it's staying above the coverline!
> Not very hopeful for this cycle!
> 
> Roll on summer hols, I swear our infant school (where I work) and junior school (where DD goes) are the only schools still open!! Even our secondary school and surrounding village schools broke up on Friday!
> Ah well, just today and tomorrow left!!!!
> 
> Wow Alfie broke up 17th!! Lucky parents at ur school ha. At least we are getting some nice weather so we arent stuck indoors xClick to expand...

How you doing lisaloo82? Cycle going ok? :flower: Lovely to see such nice weather at last! 

Sorry about AF MrsSmarite. Sucks! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Sorry to hear AF got you Mrs Smartie. :-(

Bambino I'm sorry your Chrons is flaring up. My fiancé has it and he's had a rough week too. I guess baby stress isn't helping plus all the weird things pregnancy does to your digestive system if it's normally fairly normal let alone if you have Chrons. I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## laurac1988

So the test was an opk I think. Was packaged wrongly. All tests now negative.

But that's ok. DP has decided she doesn't want to try so we're going to take a couple of months, get me ovulating and then start again with fresh heads.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey jelly. I'm good thanks. I got a definite positive on cd 6 it's very early to o but it's first time ive had proper positive And it went back to negative the days after. FF hasn't given me crosshairs yet but my temps have gone up since then so hoping they will come soon xx


----------



## Eternity

Sorry about the :witch: MrsS!! :hugs:

Laura, think it's a good idea to take a complete break for a little while, hopefully without the stress AF will come along and everything will go back to normal (or the docs can jumpstart AF for you).
How long until New York?


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry about AF MrsS 

I agree, taking a break from TTC might be a good thing Laura. Enjoy the summer, enjoy your trip to new York, see what the docs say and then jump back afresh :flower:

AFM...12 dpo and itching to test but will wait until tomorrow or Thursday. AF was due yesterday or today. I don't trust my temps today (or yesterday) as I slept badly-this morning's temp I took after 1 1/2 hrs sleep-also took the temp when I'd woken at 4:50 which was lower but still above the CL. Feels like d day today...


----------



## Cheska8

Fingers crossed Annie x


----------



## Eternity

FXed for you Annie! Tbh your chart still looks great - it's become part of my routine, check user cp for updates, then check your chart :rofl:
I reckon there is still a lot of hope!!
Do you have any signs that the witch is on her way?
And well done you for holding out on testing!! Especially considering you're a poas-aholic!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## anniepie

LOL Eternity- I know what you mean about checking people's charts....I'm the same :hugs:

My chart does look good, but as I say, not sure if I can trust today's temps... I'm starting to feel like AF is on her way- getting the tell tale cramps and (TMI) looser bm's. I know the cramps can be a good sign too, and I really experienced them last time I had a bfp, but I'm pretty sure AF will be here before the day is out. 

I'm not sure about this whole not POAS early thing- I don't normally get too bothered by the early bfn's as I know they're early, but at the same time, they do leave me going into this stage almost resigned to the fact that it'll be a bfn cycle again. This cycle, though, I've had such a good strong positive feel, and today I feel sick with nerves and I'm now almost resigned to the fact that AF will show, and to be honest, I feel like it could break me :cry:


----------



## Eternity

Awwww Annie :hugs::hugs:
Don't lose hope!
I've never really thought about the 'cushioning' effect that poas early could provide! Now that's a good excuse if ever there was one!!:thumbup:

Personally I hope to just wait and see if AF arrives.... If I can lol!!

Annie when would you definitely be 'late'??


----------



## anniepie

I normally have a 10 day LP, so AF would have been due yesterday, but I have been known to have some 11 day LPs (I think about 4 in the last 18 months, including the last 2 cycles), which would have meant AF was due today. I've had one 12 day LP, though I think if I remember, O date was less certain. Also, in the 3 months leading up to my wedding, earlier this year, my LP ranged from 8-9days. 10 is the norm though...

Just chatting with one of my long term BnB friends and looked back at my charts- approaching the one year mark of TTC- 12th August.... :cry:


----------



## Cheska8

Annie, you have so much willpower, I really think this could be your cycle though! Got my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Eternity

Yeah I agree with Cheska, I reckon you're in with a strong chance Annie!:dust:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey girls! I am very excited today because I have booked to do a Hypnobirth practitioner training course which I can run as a private business and also use within my hospital to run some short taster sessions! I'm really excited about setting it up and it seems like a really good way to take my mind off TTC :thumbup:

Hooray! :flower: Hope you're all well.

xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

That sounds really cool MrsSmartie :thumbup:
:yipee: well done!


----------



## anniepie

well done MrsS. I used to have a friend who does that (also fertility hypnotherapy and postnatal)...

Just tested on an IC and got bfn...should have waited till morning...


----------



## Cheska8

MrsS, that sounds like a great thing to do.

Annie, don't give up hope, ICs are notoriously crap, are you testing again in the morning? :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Stay positive Annie. Ur not out til she shows remember xx.


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> So the test was an opk I think. Was packaged wrongly. All tests now negative.
> 
> But that's ok. DP has decided she doesn't want to try so we're going to take a couple of months, get me ovulating and then start again with fresh heads.

Laura how u feeling huni xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks guys.

Hopefully that fmu brings good news annie! FXd. 

When is your NYC trip Laura? You must be getting excited about that now. Hopefully you will come back feeling more relaxed xx


----------



## xlouloux

Hi ladies, haven't checked all the updates but I hope everyone is doing well.:flower: I'm 6dpo today and got two evaps on my ICs. Hoping the turn into BFPs soon, I've had lots of EWCM since 2dpo which is unusual for me but it could be from the soy! Either way it's a good thing that it's increased.

Is everyone looking forward to the opening ceremony? I can't wait to watch it, lots of people saying it will be rubbish but I have been feeling very proud to be british lately.:haha: I usually pay no attention to the Olympics but all the hype has rubbed off on me lol. xxx


----------



## anniepie

negative fmu superdrug early test


----------



## Cheska8

Awww sorry Annie. :hugs: hopefully it's just a shy line. Hope you're ok, thinking about you x

Loulou I'm really looking forward to the ceremony too, I've been watching a few programmes about the Olympics so I'm right in the mood for it!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Sorry about the bfn Annie. Let's hope it changes it's mind :thumbup:

I'm looking forward to the opening ceremony. I heard on the tv yesterday that they did a rehearsal in front of a test audience who were sworn to secrecy and they said it's was surprisingly awesome!

I love anything that brings people together like this for a common purpose. We spend so much of our lives feeling alone that when we can all come together and be supporting the same team I find it really humbling to know there are millions of people doing the same thing at the same time and feeling proud to do it :smug:

Come on team GB!!!


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: Annie! I really hope it's just a shy bfp!!

MrsS, sounds like a great plan, well done you.

Oh, and I appologise to any chart-stalkers out there..... I just plain forgot to do my temp this morning!!:dohh:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Annie, sorry about the BFN this am, hope the witch stays away and it becomes a BFP xx

MrsS - I followed a hypnobirthing home course last time round and it really really calmed me down, but then I had to be induced early so didn't get the full benefits. All the mw's i encountered at the time hadn't heard of it, glad to hear it's becoming a bit more popular. I'd recommend the cd to any of the GB bumps further down the line!

I am looking forward to the ceremony, I just hope it's good, don't want the rest of the world to think it's lame!!

I have a scan at 11.30 today, before my GI consultant appt at 2.30. Having a few issues, which seem to be linked to my recent flare up, or maybe not, just feel better blaming something else if there's a problem, will just have to wait and see. Anyway don't want to be all doom and gloom on here!


----------



## Eternity

Don't forget ladies to buy a lottery ticket for this Friday's Euromillions!!
100 people will be made millionaires!!


----------



## littlesteph

hiya can somone update me please.
i finally got my BFP after 25 months of trying.


----------



## xlouloux

Congrats littlesteph! :D


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congrats littlesteph! 

ttcbambino, all our midiwves know about it but they don't all necessarily like it and there is a lot of stigma around it. I'm hoping if I can introduce it into the Trust and maybe do teaching sessions for the midwives then women can be better supported. I have booked onto a baby massage diploma as well which should be really nice :oneofeach:

It's so sunny outside but I really have to do this all day; :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing:

Maybe followed by this though; :icecream:


----------



## anniepie

congrats little steph...

MrsS- I'm planning on doing a baby massage course at some point- I have my own sports massage business (though do it on top of a full time job at the moment) and will be going full time after mat leave. I've got pilates instructor training, want to do post/pre-natal pilates. And I think the baby massage will be great. Who are you doing the course with?

Still no AF :shrug:


----------



## Cheska8

ttcbambino#1 said:


> MrsS - I followed a hypnobirthing home course last time round and it really really calmed me down, but then I had to be induced early so didn't get the full benefits. All the mw's i encountered at the time hadn't heard of it, glad to hear it's becoming a bit more popular. I'd recommend the cd to any of the GB bumps further down the line!

What was the CD you used ttcbambino? I know it's a long way off but I'd like to look at all of the options out there first (before I give in and scream for the epidural!) :haha:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

The bitch came 2 days early!!! :0(!!! Onto month 25!! Grrrrrr!! If AF were a real woman like in the tampax ads I'd smash her face in!! 
....
Ok rage over!!! 
Congrats Steph!!
Xxxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Fatmumma!

Is it time for New York yet?


----------



## motherofboys

having signs of O at CD13. in all previous months I have O'd around CD21 and then had a 6day LP. Be interesting to see if I do O and what kind of cycle I have. Meant to be taking a break from TTC but havent been too careful about it LOL


----------



## MrsSmartie

anniepie said:


> MrsS- I'm planning on doing a baby massage course at some point- I have my own sports massage business (though do it on top of a full time job at the moment) and will be going full time after mat leave. I've got pilates instructor training, want to do post/pre-natal pilates. And I think the baby massage will be great. Who are you doing the course with?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm doing it with To Baby and Beyond. I've been buying supplies online, always wanted to have a little business so all excited about it! Won't be able to really get going until the new year though because my training is near the end of the year.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Don't know why that quote went weird, never mind..


----------



## Satine

congrats littlesteph :dance:

sorry about the bfn anniepie and af coming fatmumma


----------



## laurac1988

oh dear. my voice was on 24hours in A&E just now


----------



## Cheska8

laurac1988 said:


> oh dear. my voice was on 24hours in A&E just now

What do you mean Laura? I'm watching that now, which bit was you?


----------



## laurac1988

Right at the start. The emergency call... the seriously nasally one. bad times


----------



## Cheska8

On the phone to the mum of the little girl with burns? That was really good, I feel privileged to be chatting to someone famous! :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah that one lol! Haha not famous xxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Cheska8 said:


> ttcbambino#1 said:
> 
> 
> MrsS - I followed a hypnobirthing home course last time round and it really really calmed me down, but then I had to be induced early so didn't get the full benefits. All the mw's i encountered at the time hadn't heard of it, glad to hear it's becoming a bit more popular. I'd recommend the cd to any of the GB bumps further down the line!
> 
> What was the CD you used ttcbambino? I know it's a long way off but I'd like to look at all of the options out there first (before I give in and scream for the epidural!) :haha:Click to expand...

I bought the natal hypnotherapy one, I got it from a site called Birthease.co.uk, also got my birthing ball from there, which didn't get much use as I was hooked up to a few things unfortunately, but makes a comfy seat and foot rest!! It was recommended to me by my NCT class leader. And if anyone was thinking about NCT if you're having your first bubba, I cannot recommend it enough, we lucked out and got a really good group of people, I'd have been lost without my new mummy buddies!

Baby massage is great too, Liv loved it and still does, if she wants a rub, she lays down and pulls her top up! It really helped with her colic

Had such a long day, but a good one! My little chubby bean is measuring 7+3 and little heart beat was going mental, so all looks good, I'll try and upload the pictures, but wasn't sure if it was ok to post or not? I do have a retroverted uterus which might have been why I've been so uncomfy but apparently that will tip back forward between week10-12. Me left ovary is also giving me some pain, but thats where my corpus leuteum (sp??) is and she could tell it was sore apparently?! Only bad news is I may have to consider steroid treatment for my chrons once I'm out of the 1st trimester, but we'll see. 

Off to watch 24hrs in a&e and hear Laura speak!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ooh I just saw that! I will play it back!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Of course it's alright to post pics here :thumbup: it's a GB bean!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ah I just watched that Laura. I love it! I started crying when I heard the phone call. God im emotional lately! Xx


----------



## Satine

oh might have to see if i can get that on catch up tomorrow to hear you laura :)

yes we want pics bambino :D


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

It's on 4od just gonna watch it!! Saw the ad for it last week after the last episode and I cried!! That poor little girl!! :'0(!!! X


----------



## ttcbambino#1

terrible quality, just done on my phone as it's late, but here's she is (convinced it's a girl!!)

What gets me is that in 4-5 weeks my little chubby blob will be a teeny tiny recognisable baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







073.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thats amazing. Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh little baby bean


----------



## laurac1988

I've given up. Going to phone the doc tomorrow and see if they can get me in. My hips hurt, my tummy hurts, I feel like I'm bloated as hell. Ovulation tests are suddenly positive but preg tests show me nothing


----------



## laurac1988

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/3a477b65.jpg

An opk and a hpt. Thoughts


----------



## xlouloux

Laura that's positive for sure!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

I don't know though. It looks like about a quarter of a line...


----------



## Cheska8

Ttcbambino - love the bean! So cute! Will post my scan pic tomorrow if all is ok.

Laura - that is so strange, I don't understand why you would get part of a line on the hpt, can you do another one to check that one isn't faulty?


----------



## anniepie

Laura-arent the hpts the blue ones?? They are for mine and they look the same type...

either way they both look positive...

AFM...still no AF but temp dropped below CL this morning so she'll show today I'm sure :cry:


----------



## anniepie

Oh wonderful pic TTC :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Sorry about temp drop Annie, and AF fatmamma.

Bambino your scan is amazing, can't believe they can see so much at 7 weeks.

Laura, those tests are confusing. I think you're doing the right thing going to the docs. All this uncertainty can't be doing you any good.

Olympics has unofficialy started now with a win for GBs women's football. Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Aw Sam - so cute!!!

Laura - depends which colour is which. If green is opk then it's negative, if blue is opk then negative. If blue is hpt then positive!! If green is hpt then test again as it looks dodge :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Laura, both those tests look positive to me! Get the doc to do a blood test, it might be the only way to know for sure. FXed!!
And get you, having your voice on national tv lol:thumbup:

Bambino, gorgeous scan pic - a proper lil bean!!:cloud9:

Sorry about your temp drop Annie:hugs:

And fatmumma, sorry the witch got you:hugs2:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Aww thanks girls :hug:
I have the green hcgs and I have never even gotten a line on one when negative!! 
So I'd say it was positive but probably faulty!! Do you find that they hav a lot of dents etc in the testing strip bit?
Xxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

And TTC how cute is that tiny Ickle beany?? :0D
Xxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Thanks ladies, we had loads of tears, the best bit was when Liv recognised it as a baby, she might like it now, but have a feeling she might not be as keen when chubbby gets here!!

Good luck today Cheska, looking forward to the pics!

Sorry witch came fatmumma xx

Sorry about the temp dip Annie xx

And Laura......well in my book that looks positive! Could this be the shyest BFP ever??!! I agree that a trip to the doctors and a blood test is the only way you'll probably know for sure. xx


----------



## Satine

Bambino love the scan pic :D Tiny beany :)

Laura that looks like a :bfp: to me, go to the docs as everyone is saying you need to know hun, FXed :D


----------



## anniepie

the b**** arrived...totally gutted. This has been the worst month to date. On to cycle 12...


----------



## Cheska8

Awww Annie :hugs: :hugs: Really sorry to hear that. Sending you all the luck in the world for this cycle.

But is your LP is getting longer? So maybe there's a little silver lining?


----------



## laurac1988

Oh anniepie I'm so sorry! Fx for next month xxx


----------



## Eternity

:hugs::hugs: Annie! So sorry to hear that!!
Maybe to save yourself some heartbreak you should resort back to you poas-aholic ways.
:hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## laurac1988

All tests negative for me this morning

Doc can't get me in til next week - standard


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw Annie sorry to hear that. hugs xxxx

Laura how strange. God ur head must be all over the place with everything lately. Can't u phone and ask doc for a call back and ask him to send u for hgc bloods. Usually nurses appointments are less of a waiting time. Here we have a walk in every morning 9am til 10am so if u can't get appoint u just go there. But this is Wales and think nhs all works different here. Hope u can squeeze in sooner for ur own sanity. 

Afm I got cross hairs today on ff for cycle day 8 and last time DH and I bd was the day he went which was cd4 so it's a tiny tiny chance but I would have been in my low fertile phase wouldn't I? 4 days before O. It's very early to I but maybe 4 months sat there waiting to o the little eggy couldn't wait any longer??? 

It is only my 1st proper cycle using ff so it could be wrong?? Anyone know how accurate it is? How do I add a link? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Definitely a possibility. I know a lady who is now 14 weeks preg whose donation was 5 days before ov. 

I don't mind waiting until next week.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisa! Maybe your body just tried really hard to ov because it knew hubby was going away! There is still a chance that if that was ov, you could have caught it!!!! so exciting!

On FF, just go to Share my chart (i think)


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've managed to get a link. I'm on iPhone so il get on laptop later and do a proper tickler. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c8668

It's given me dotted lines and the reason is cos I'm using progesterone cream. So it says that could be the reason for my thermal shift but I've only been using it since 4th July. And I've read everywhere that it takes 3 months so take effect. Obvs ff doesn't know how long I've been using it sonim hoping if that's the only reason why they are dotted then I can assume its correct. God I hope so. 1st signs for me are usually frequent urination. I'm gonna be good though and not poas. Gonna keep doing opks though that will stop me wanting to poa(HPT)s xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

I have everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

One thing I dont understand is that I thought u o on the temp dip. Hy had ff put my cross hairs on a temp rise? Xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

maybe because they have white circles? I'm not 100% sure tbh!


----------



## laurac1988

sometimes it does do that. It's the temp shift it looks for rather than a drop specifically xx


Had a +opk yesterday. Put + in... now my crosshairs are gone again


----------



## anniepie

Lisa you don't necessarily get a dip before O-the important thing is to have a rise above the cover line (the base line where your pre-o temps sit) for 3 consecutive days (although there is the phenomenon called a fallback rise (a dip usually around 2dpo). FF is pretty good, but can only do so much-there have definitely been times when I've used override and changed where my crosshairs are-but I'm. confident about reading the signs...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks hun. Did u look at my chart? I have a dip at 2dpo but I've been doing opks all cycle and only positive I got was around cd6 I had ewcm too ad nothing since. Just sorry for tmi creamy and a bit sort of clumpy if u know what I mean x


----------



## anniepie

Hmnn that's a hard one as you got your pos OPK early. If you'd not opk'd I'd have said more likely cd 10 as the rise on cd7 isn't very big. Did you def get a pos OPK on cd 6-like really properly pos? Perhaps it was pos on the day you missed (cd9) which would also go with the temp spike... That would make cd10 more likely...


----------



## Eternity

Don't forget Annie, I had pos opk 3 days before I Oed!!

I'm not much help as this is only my first month using ff!


----------



## Lisaloo82

100% pos I've never had one like that before. When I thought I was getting positives all the time before AF came back to me I wasn't they were very near positive but after seein the one on cd 6 the line was darker than control line. Then next day it went faint again. Il see if u can upload a pic. I have done opks everyday but missed temps one morning as I was hungover and didn't wake up til late. I must have not put the opk data in tho but defo done them. As I usually do fmu then again maybe 5 or 6pm then again before bed. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/photo.jpg

1st two would have been cd5 then next 2 (possibly 3) are cd 6 and so on


----------



## anniepie

yeah, I'm with you-cd6 is def positive!


----------



## Jo_Bean

3rd one down is defo a positive opk :thumbup:

Maybe the temps were just a bit screwy?

I am hoping it was cd6 because then that means you are in with a chance because of the :sex: before hubby went away :D:D :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> 3rd one down is defo a positive opk :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe the temps were just a bit screwy?
> 
> I am hoping it was cd6 because then that means you are in with a chance because of the :sex: before hubby went away :D:D :dust:

3rd one down was cd6 xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:wohoo: then there could be a beany in there, all snuggly and getting ready to grow :D


----------



## Eternity

Opening ceremony tonight girls!!:happydance:
And the end of the torch's tour. Can't believe it, the end of a 70 day tour and I saw it at the end of day ONE!!!!


----------



## anniepie

So eternity, are you testing today (or have you) to celebrate the beginning of the games...historic date and all that!! Your chart is looking great!!

We are counting the paralympics as the end aren't we cos I can't get a bfp before the end of the main ones now...


----------



## Eternity

Not tested yet Annie, I'm a wuss :rofl:
My chart looks alright (though only dashed lines because of the huge dip - one on coverline and two below), seem to have symptoms but surely it's much too early on to be suffering with nausea and backache! (though saying that they were my worst two symptoms when pg with DD).
But I'm actually pretty sure the witch is getting ready to get me - clumsiness being one of my tell-tale signs.

Also went from having continuous creamy cm that I didn't notice until I went to the loo, to 'gushes' yesterday that left me feeling uncomfortable and wet.

And of course the Paralympics count too!! It's still a chance to win a gold medal!

Can't wait to watch some of the Paralympic events on tv, the wheelchair basketball looks brutal!


----------



## anniepie

Ooooh, sounding promising Eternity :hugs: How exciting...

If you discarded the two early high temps that have open circles (cd 13/14- were they taken at different time to usual?) your chart would show you with an O day of cd17...IF that were the case, would you be covered?

The creamy CM sounds very promising- so many ladies I've heard have had that before their bfps...

:dust:


----------



## Eternity

Nah, I definitely wouldn't be covered if I Oed later, but thankfully I had the ewcm and O pain to support the first temp rise. Plus I'm pretty sure I O earlier and have a longer LP.

Was pretty hopeful about the constant supply of cm, but will have to look back as I think the globs are usually before AF.....


----------



## Jo_Bean

Defo including the paralympics! 

Come on girls!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Eternity

anniepie said:


> (cd 13/14- were they taken at different time to usual?) :

sorry Annie, didn't see that question earlier. All my open circles were done a little bit earlier. My alarm goes off at 6.30am I do my temp then get up (or on weekends go back to sleep lol)
Lately I've been waking up in the night to go to the loo - most unusual- so when I wake up I will do my temp if I wouldn't get another 3 hours sleep. It's the most reliable way I could do it. Thankfully this morning it was only 5 mins before alarm so I left it as default!


----------



## laurac1988

Some tummy pain this morning again. Cervix is super closed but low. Temps are fairly up again... And nipples are flaky and boobs itchy. There's my Tmi post for the day


----------



## Lisaloo82

God this is so baffling Hun. I sooo hope it all comes good. I know someone who was over 4 months preg and her tests all the way were negative. Only bloods were pos. xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Cheska. Any news on your scan huni. Been thinking of u x


----------



## laurac1988

I think I'm going to go by a&e on way home and knock this stuff on the head. I'm eating paracetamol like sweets! (obv not over dosage)


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Laura - I'd have to agree with you, clearly something is not quite right and I think the sooner you get some answers the better xx


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo82 said:


> Cheska. Any news on your scan huni. Been thinking of u x

Thanks Lisaloo, it was bad news with the scan this morning, there was a sack and a yolk but no fetal pole. It only measured 5 weeks 5 days so they said there isn't any medical intervention needed, I just have to wait for my body to work out what it needs to do and pass everything naturally. I'm devastated. :cry:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw huni I'm so so sorry. Nothing I can say will help but we r all here for u to support u and just listen to u if you want to off load. Sending massive virtual hugs to u. Wish I could make it better for u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

some more :hugs: from me hun xx


----------



## xlouloux

:hugs:'s Cheska, so sorry :(


----------



## laurac1988

Oh Cheska. So sorry to hear this :-(


----------



## Eternity

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Cheska :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Thank you all, your support means a lot to me. X


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm so sorry to hear your news Cheska. Take care of yourself.


----------



## xlouloux

Hope you all enjoyed the ceremony ladies x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh Cheska, I'm really sorry xxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Cheeks sweetie :'0( I'm so sorry :hug:
Xxxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Ff has moved my crosshairs. So in THEORY am 9dpo today. Didnt have a donation so not pregnant. It matches with my +opk. So fx AF will be along tomorrow and I can head over to the vampires to get my bloods done 

Phew! Thought getting bloods was going to fall over my holiday


----------



## jellyfish24

aw so sorry cheska :hugs::flower:

hope everyone is doing ok? all enjoy the opening ceremony? i thought it was fab! and even better i got my smiley yesterday on my cb opk! :thumbup: i tested again this morning and still had a smiley so would that suggest that i am still due to ovulate in the nest 12-48 hours? Bd'd yesterday and today so far so thinking sunday and monday too to cover it?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Well done on getting ur smiley face hun. According to fertility friend I O'd really early so I'm currently 7dpo x


----------



## jellyfish24

oh gosh 7dpo. do you think you covered everything?


----------



## Lisaloo82

No Hun. DH went back to work in cd4 so that's the last time we bd. there's a slim chance but doubtful but there's hope. He's home for a week or two in aug for my sons bday so with any luck the timing will be good x


----------



## jellyfish24

oh fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Eternity

Absolutely loved the opening ceremony!!
And the symbolism of the cauldron with all the 204 nations coming together was inspired!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Me too eternity! It was amazing and so beautiful!

Got to say, the queen!!!! "good evening Mr. Bond" so cool! And hilarious! Love her!


----------



## Eternity

Absolutely loved that Jo, especially those adorable corgis!! Not bad eh, acting debut at 86, Oscar-worthy I reckon:thumbup:

And the very first bit was amazing! But also quite sad to think that's what happened to most of our country!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yeah me too, very beautiful, but sad too.


----------



## xlouloux

Loved the ceremony, was glued to it.

AF due tomorrow, 99% sure it will arrive so no chance of an olympic bfp for me but good luck anyone else testing, I used nearly 30 ICs already. :D


----------



## MrsSmartie

I loved the ceremony as well! All the doctors/nurses in it were real NHS staff and one of my midwife friends was in it! Soooo jealous! Xx


----------



## Eternity

Does anyone know when the Paralympics finish?
If I'm out this cycle (which I'm pretty darn sure I am) then I won't get gold either!!


----------



## laurac1988

They weren't all real NHs staff... One I know Is a travel writer... One of the others is a graphics student. Misleading! Lol xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey Laura. How u feeling. When is ur doc appoint this week isn't it. Hope u get some answers hun x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well I know that the massive world breaking McDonald's stays open for 6 weeks just for the Olympics so maybe you can use that as a guide?

We'll still be supporting to ladies though so you will get there xxx


----------



## Eternity

Well AF is due tomorrow, reckon she will come for me, but we shall see.
My temp was down (but still above coverline) yesterday and again today but I slept badly both nights, but surely if I was restless it would make my temp higher from moving around?

So fed up with waiting!
Am distracting myself with the Olympics though - got surprisingly wrapped up in the beach volleyball yesterday!


----------



## xlouloux

AF due today, feeling crampy :( my temp didn't go down as much as I thought it would but I can tell it's on the way. Don't you just love extra crappy Monday's? :(


----------



## MrsSmartie

I'm cd8 today and my temps have been all over the place so far! I know it's not helped by the shift work and the hot weather but still! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Lisaloo82 said:


> Hey Laura. How u feeling. When is ur doc appoint this week isn't it. Hope u get some answers hun x

Hi chica. Apparently need to wait until have missed two periods. Joke. What a total joke. 

Was in dr this morning as had breathing difficulty... thought my asthma had returned but turns out just a chest infection... 

I dot even care about TTC at the moment, but will be annoyed if this drags out until after NYC


----------



## Lisaloo82

No way but that could be months. I've had one cycle since march! I got referred to consultant back in may. That's real crap news. Doesn't make sense. Ah well i hope AF comes back on her own. And if this does drag out til NYC then just think it'll be sods law she'll turn up on the plane over there. Whatever happens having a relaxing time away from all things ttc will do u good. It did me. And it will u xxx


----------



## jellyfish24

Oh hope things get better soon Laura! have you been to NYC before? Its amazing!!!

just need a bit of advice ladies, i had my first smiley on cb opk on friday at 5pm (cd15) so :sex: later that evening, tested again on saturday and had a smiley at 10am i think..DH was in a stag do all day so no :sex: at all, was quite gutted as i think that would have been the say i ovulated. :sex: Sunday morning, but just wondering if i should again tonight or is there not much point?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Jellyfish - I'd do it once for luck anyway, but you should be covered. We did it the night before ov and the morning after - not on the day of ov. It worked for us :D :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

I would again tonight Jelly - cover your bases. 

Have been to NYC a few times, yeah  Super exicted! Two of my favourite broadway people are doing concerts while im out there too so got those tickets booked already


----------



## Lisaloo82

God these days are dragging! I'm 9dpo and wishing the days away. I have been feeling really weird the last week. It's hard to explain a mixture of sad, angry, bored, emotional and miserable. Can't quite pin point it. Trying not to look into anything but it's how I was the few days before I found out I was having Alfie. Really unsociable and didn't wanna see or speak to anyone. 

Oh and sorry tmi I'm constipated too and feel not quite crampy but kinda sore and sensitive. Had some stabbing pains at 7dpo. 

Had a faint line on ic but didn't appear within 5 mins more like 10-15mins. And faint line on frer yest but i only checked after I came back from being out for lunch with family which was hours later so will dismiss that as Evap I suppose. Ive got more frer but saving then until 13 or 14dpo or until I get a definite line within time limit on ic xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

oooh that sounds so promising Lisa!!!

It's not common to get an evap on a FRER!!! I have only ever heard of one in my 5 years ttc.

I have everything crossed for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've got quite a lot of pressure in the very bottom of my back but guess that's constipation. X


----------



## Eternity

Sounds promising Lisa, have everything crossed for you!!
Do you have more ICs you can use until you want to use the FRER?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yeah got plenty of 10miu ones and 6 or 7 other cheapies from savers. And a cb digi lol! Well stocked up. I have last night ic and this mornings both 10 miu and both has v v v faint lines or Evaps. Wen r u testing? Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

I just looked at ur chart. Ur 19dpo?? How long r ur cycles usually. Ur chart looks good. Especially the dip around 7dpo. I've not been charting long but that's a good sign isn't it xx


----------



## Eternity

AF is due tomorrow. Average cycle 30+ days, but I seem to O early and have a long LP.
Not sure about that dip as it was for 3 days:shrug: 

If no witch tomorrow or Weds then I will test Thurs first thing.

Really think you've got yourself a bfp Lisa!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Lisa that really is a very good looking chart! It's not impossible you might get your BFP, spermmies live up to 5 days and you could have a caught a slow girly swimmer! Keeping fingers crossed!

Eternity - fingers crossed, it must be agonising have a long lp, hope your patience pays off!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I can't wait for Thursday then x

I'm not hopeful as I had a faint line a while back but turned out to be Evap. Saying that I only got one. This time 2 tests in a row r like it xx


----------



## Eternity

Lisa, just had a nosy at your chart and it looks fab! When is AF due (not that she will show)

Thanks Bambino! It is a REALLY long wait, but when I do catch it's much better for bean (have to keep telling myself). Not so much patience as cowardice lol - I don't wanna see a bfn and I'm almost convinced that Im out.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Lisa - oh my goodness, I'd be far too excited to wait till then!! But good for you, come on BFP show you face!!!

Eternity - hope there's a little bean getting nicely snug in there xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry I meant can't wait til thurs cos eternity is testing. Il be doing ic's everyday until with 13/14 dpo or til I get a half decent line on ic then il do frer. 

Not really sure when AF is due really as this is 1st cycle in 4 months but going off years ago I'm 28 days so not til aug 11th but ff says I O'd cd8 and I've been reading the leutal phase is normally 14-16 days and then the lining starts to break down. But eternity is 19dpo so that's that theory out the window. I didn't realise u could get them that long. Are they usually that long eternity?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Ooh girls! I'm getting very excited that we might have 2 more bfps in our gang!

My LP was about 13/14 days, I think Eternity does have a longer than average LP.

Lisa - my bfp was really light on an IC and then very clear on a FRER - both at 15DPO with 2nd or 3rd MU. Did you say you did get a faint line on a FRER? They don't normally give evaps, I've only known 1 person to get an evap on a FRER and I think they were just extremely unlucky :(
BTW - your temp looks great! up around and near 37 degs! I'm very hopeful for you! :dust:

Eternity - sending you high temp vibes for tomorrow so that your temp goes back up and you feel a little bit more confident!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm only 9dpo so gonna hang on until 14 to use frer. So excited but don't wanna get my hopes up. 

Totally forgot to tell u all, feeling the pressure a bit more too as one of my closest friends told me she's preggers last week. She held off for a week to tell me cos she came round to tell me and I started moaning how my cousin and his wife are expecting their 2nd after 1st cycle of trying. Bless felt awful then wen she did tell me. So happy for her. She didn't even know she thinks she's about 13 weeks. Her and her long term bf were trying for a few months last year but then the hair dressers shes worked at all her life became available to buy so they put it on hold. She's even had loop excursion (or whatever it's called) done while she didn't know. And we've had a few good nights out on cocktails. So just goes to show its nothing we do that causes mc. If its meant to be its meant to be. 
So it could be that that's adding to my emotional state this week. So so hope I can tell her soon I'm joining her team and we can be bump buddies. 

That's 3 of my closest friends pregnant now :-( but so happy for this latest one as its her 1st x


----------



## Jo_Bean

oh bless :hugs: we put so much pressure on ourselves though, when everyone around us gets preggers, we feel like it has to be us next. I just think it will happen when the time is right. It did for us, after 5 years of trying for our 1st one. Out of the blue, like a miracle, just as we were going to start investigating paying for IVF ourselves instead of waiting until I qualified by losing weight.
The timing for us was perfect, right after I got a promotion and pay rise. So I do believe that there is a time for everything, we just don't understand when that time will be.


----------



## Cheska8

Jo_Bean said:


> So I do believe that there is a time for everything, we just don't understand when that time will be.

I like that quote Jo, I'll try and remember that :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Cheska I hope ur doing ok huni. Big hugs to u. Remember we r here xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ladies I could cry right now! My bloody dog has chewed my therm. Right when I need it most. It's in pieces and so am I!!! I put it under my pillow at night then move it out of reach in the morning. I must have forgot this morning! It's gonna takes a few days to get another one. I'm so angry x


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Lisaloo, I'm doing ok. Just in a bit of a limbo at the minute because my head knows I've lost the baby but my body is carrying on as if it's still pregnant, high temps, nausea etc. And not looking forward to what has to come next iykwim.

I am still stalking on here to see how you're all doing, not posting much because I don't want to be whinging on, especially when lots of you ladies might seem like you're having a good month. Wish you all lots of luck. I got my positive on 10dpo and was the faintest of faint lines too, so I think you're in with a good chance. x


----------



## Lisaloo82

I don't mind u winging babe. Crack on. That's Wat we are here for. To support each other. Highs and lows xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

^WSS :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Agreed. Cheska if you need to vent go right ahead xxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Cheska sweetie, we are here for ranting, raving, rollicking and reassuring! Xxx


----------



## xlouloux

Urgh I hate waiting, AF due today and nothing yet:shrug: can't test till Thursday :( I feel so sick as well!


----------



## laurac1988

I think I'm spotting. COME ON AF!


----------



## Eternity

Yeah my LP is way over average. I mean I could have it all wrong and maybe get a second LH surge later which is when I actually O, but I only get the one sharp ovulation pain and it happened day before temp rise. Plus using what I know now looking back at last two cycles it does all add up. I seem to O 3 days after smiley opk and have a 19 day LP.

Think Jo is dead right though, as cliche and sometimes annoying as it is to hear, when the time is right things do happen.


----------



## Eternity

Ooooh FXed foryou Laura!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I hope so Laura x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Jo - you're so wise!!

Cheska, we're always here, you've every right to any emotion you feel like expressing, good, bad and ugly xxx

Laura, really hope AF shows up! Wear the whitest pair of knickers you have, she's bound to show up then!

Lisaloo - you're doggy is so naughty!! But when you look that cute you can get away with an awful lot! Could you use an ordinary one for now? Know it's not ideal, but better than nothing?

Loulou - hope thursday come around quickly for you and AF stays away!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yeah he is a bugger. But he'll still be cwtching in bed with me tonight. I've ordered another one and even paid next day delivery which was double the cost of the therm. Well DH paid! Ha. He'd kill me if he knew it was my 3rd in about 2months. 

God I'm so emotional tonight. Crying watching the men's team win bronze in the gymnastics. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

It bloody stopped!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

How the bloody hell did the bloody bleeding bloody stop!?! 
Oi AF you bi£ch give Laura her owed dose of "mother natures gift" so she can crack on with TTC!! I'll gladly give up my portion of AF to donate!! I don't mind missing a month, preg or not!!

Ok it seems ive officially gone mad.... Talking and bargaining with and invisible force of nature!!! * calls for a straight jacket and padded cell!*
xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Haha! Like a wise old Buddha with life sayings to share! :rofl:

I missed the bit about your thermometer Lisa! What a little bugger! But Sam is right, when you you that cute it's hard to stay mad at a cutie like that!


----------



## Eternity

Oh no Lisa, that naughty dog! Bet you didn't stay mad at him for long though! Hope the new one comes today so you only miss one temp!!
Did you do another IC this morning??

Cheska - sorry hun, didn't see your post yesterday (I blame the migraine) you are more than welcome to vent, rant, self-pity, anything you bloody well want to on here!! We are all here for each other and when we joined this post, I'm sure everyone will agree, we made a commitment to stand by each other no matter what! :hugs:

Jo, thanks for the help with the temp rise lol, back up a bit this morning!! But seeing as the air temp is so much lower I'm not surprised that it didn't go right up again.

Witch is due today..... Will wait and see, but even though I've had a couple of tell-tale signs of her, I'm missing a couple. So I dunno :shrug:


----------



## Eternity

xlouloux said:


> Urgh I hate waiting, AF due today and nothing yet:shrug: can't test till Thursday :( I feel so sick as well!

Any sign yet? If she's a no-show for me I will be testing Thurs too! 
Hopefully we will both make it to Thurs with no sign of the witch and we can be testing buddies lol!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Woo :wohoo: to temp rise eternity!
Will send more vibes for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

:thumbup:Well they certainly worked :haha:


----------



## Satine

Good luck Xlouloux and Eternity :D

Hope AF shows for you Laura, FXed


----------



## xlouloux

No sign yet and my temp is up this morning too, I'm well aware that soy could lengthen my lp though, it's never been longer than 12 days! Really thought I was out after all the cramps. Good luck xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:yipee: loulou!!!

Very exciting! Sending implantation vibes your way!!


----------



## Eternity

Well I hope the witch stays away for you loulou!!!:dust:


----------



## xlouloux

Thank and to you! The only other thing I can think of is that I haven't O'd but everyone agrees with FF and thinks I have.:shrug: I really hope I can make it till Thursday!!:dust:


----------



## Eternity

I would agree with ff too loulou, but I'm no expert as this was my first month temping.

Is there a particular reason you're waiting til Thurs to test?


----------



## xlouloux

I have some coming in the post, I deliberately picked ones with a longer delivery date lol to give AF a chance! I didn't want to go out and buy more as well but I am soooooooo tempted!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yeah I did another ic this morning.. Nothing. 10dpo today. Gutted I couldn't do my temp. Nevermind my therm is coming today so can resume tomos. Not really got any symptoms today. So not feeling hopeful xx


----------



## Eternity

Good plan with the longer delivery time!!
You can hold out til Thursday! We'll do it together!!!(so long as the witch doesn't get me!!)
:af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## Eternity

Well I still have hope for you Lisa!! You know those ICs are unreliable!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh good luck Lisa and Eternity *sprinkles baby dust*

I need a serious rant this morning :-(


----------



## Eternity

Go for it Laura, rant away.......!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Rant away!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Rant rant rant!!!!! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

thanks ladies...
This one in donor related. 

My donor is a "high offspring donor". He had had 44 successful pregnancies with donor children. This other forum I go on treat him like he is the most evil thing alive and say mean things about all the people using him as their donor. They claim people who are his recipient didn't think about their choice of donor or couldn't get someone else to do it. They constantly ask him what his motivation is and does he think of the children's futures and bla bla bla.

It just really annoys me that they claim those using him as a donor didn't think about their decision at all. Me and dp thought long as hard about our decision. We really did. If other people don't, what is that to do with me? Just the idea that people think anyone who has this donor got rejected by everyone else and doesn't care about their future baby really annoys me! As much as this guy will be the biological other half of our child, he's not going to be a parent. Me and DP will be the parents and that's how it is. 

Some of these people call themselves my friends. Just don't know why they think its their business. 

I'm so f*cked off with it


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Erm... Not being funny but... It's alright for a man to go around leaving their ' donations' with any woman who'll have them after a night out on the town not caring whether that one night visit results in a child!!
Your donor is doing a fantastic thing for you and whom ever else he helps make a baby!!
Sorry to swear - but it's got fuck all to do with these " friends". He is a "proven donor" and whether he helps make 1 baby or 500, at least he knows where his donations are going and is aware that if a baby is made , you would be fab parents!!
Bollocks to em!!
Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Exactly my thoughts. But it REALLY annoys me


----------



## Jo_Bean

I say they wouldn't know what a friend is if that's how they treat them.

The way the child is and it's future are up to the parents that bring him or her up. I can't see why anyone would have the right to judge someone based on what they think their motives are, rather than actually taking the time to find out some facts. On top of that, like you said, it's none of their business anyway. 

That's like my friends telling me they don't think I should marry my husband and have a child with him. It has about as much to do with them as my current consistency of cervical mucus.

I think that it's wonderful you have taken the time to think about what is best for all of you and to pick someone that fits with you and your plans for the future.

Bottom line, none of their business. If this man is bringing hope to people that otherwise have none, then good on him!


----------



## StefanieC

hey, if i have ovulated yesterday or today like i hope then i will be due to test bang on August 12th (if i can wait that long)! So can i join you?


----------



## laurac1988

welcome Stefanie x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry ladies just caught up from today. Been out for lunch then took my baby to the cinema to watch the lorax. 

Laura h don't need "friends" like that. Tell them to ... excuse me... Fuck off. Sorry but makes me angry when people r like that. They arent friends. They r just nosey interfering twats with nothing better to do with their own lives. Real friends support u no matter what. As long as ur happpy and not getting hurt that's all that should matter. U got us Hun xx

Well my bbt therm came so can temp again tomos. Afm this evening I've got low low back / top of bum pain/ pressure. And constipation and slightly sore boobs. Nothing major tho xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Welcome Steph. We're a good group here. Ul feel very welcome. 

Ps no holding back here. Say whatever's on ur mind x


----------



## StefanieC

well actually i could do with some help really if thats ok. basically my opk results are confusing me.
i had positives all day CD20, 21 and AM of 22 with negatives in the PM. Now today is CD23 and i've had what i'm sure is another positive. how is that possible?! so confused :confused:. here's a picture of the test that looks positive, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0248.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisaloo82

I cant see the picture great as I'm on my iPhone but it looks positive. Is it as darker or darker than the control line? U can have two surges. I've read sometimes ur body doesn't quite manage it first time so tries again. Do one before bedtime and again in am. See what difference is. And defo bd just to be safe. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry Ive just seen it was from 630am. Have u done another one since. Xx


----------



## StefanieC

Lisaloo82 said:


> Sorry Ive just seen it was from 630am. Have u done another one since. Xx

its 6.30pm (sorry its my poor writing lol)


----------



## StefanieC

i'm wondering if i had drunk too much yesterday and so was a little more diluted or something.
i am having cervix/ovary pains right now so i'm hoping it is ovulation!


----------



## laurac1988

looks positive to me


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry I can see when I zoom in x

I'd do another tonight before bed too. I'm not sure if drinking has the same effect on opks as it does on hpt's. I've only been doing them a month or so. Ladies do u know?? X


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah it has a similar effect. Dilutes the LH hormone


----------



## StefanieC

i'll put positive on my chart then, thanks ladies :)


----------



## Eternity

Welcome Stef, please do stick around!! I recognise you from Jo's journal.
We're a good bunch and will still be here way past the Olympics! We will probably still all be here until we're all in the parenting forum together!!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Everybody at work is fucking pregnant. That is all! Xx


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: MrsS :hugs: big squeezey tight :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

MrsSmartie said:


> Everybody at work is fucking pregnant. That is all! Xx

Tell me about it!

*hugs*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Mrs S- How very dare they??!! Hehee!!

Right girls where do you all get your opks and BBTs?
Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Amazon


----------



## Eternity

Got all my stuff from amazon.


----------



## StefanieC

same here - amazon!


----------



## Lisaloo82

MrsSmartie said:


> Everybody at work is fucking pregnant. That is all! Xx

I know the feeling hun. 5 of my friends are pregnant, 3 are my closest friends too. It's gutting but I'm happy for them too. Mixed emotions xx


----------



## laurac1988

*has tantrum" CAN I HAVE AF NOW?!?

She needs to come in the next 5 days or I will not be able to get my tests in before NY. Which means having to wait ANOTHER month


----------



## Lisaloo82

Anyone watching midwives on bbc2. Omg I just seen a forceps delivery. Alfie was delivered that way. God I'm bawling my eyes out! Why do I watch these things. Makes me want to be preggers so much more. If that's even possible x


----------



## Eternity

Laura, I really wish could direct the witch to you so that you get your AF now, and so that she can miss me out lol!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

And I mean the staff as opposed to the patients who obviously are! Lol. Don't worry about what other people think Laura, at least with him you know he is commited and reliable. People have no right to judge your family, it sounds like you are doing everything right. Good luck all you tww limbo girlies. Btw, it's my first month temping properly, is my chart normal? Last month I didn't have a temp dip til just before I ovulated... Cd9 is too early?? Confusing. x


----------



## MrsSmartie

I just watched that programme, I don't know why I am watching my days at work when I get home! It didn't really show how under pressure we are though, never mind! People want to see the birth stories I guess.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Stef :hi: good to see you here xx rhat's a positive for sure! Go and hop on hubby now!!


----------



## StefanieC

i seem to have almost the opposite problem, loads of people i know but don't really like are pregnant but none of my close friends are anywhere near to even trying.


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> Hi Stef :hi: good to see you here xx rhat's a positive for sure! Go and hop on hubby now!!

Hi Jo :hi:! i think he is too worn out from this last week lol. tonight is his night off to regroup his 'boys' :haha: we'll be back to it tomorrow tho, i really hope we've done enough at the right times though.


----------



## StefanieC

MrsSmartie said:


> And I mean the staff as opposed to the patients who obviously are! Lol. Don't worry about what other people think Laura, at least with him you know he is commited and reliable. People have no right to judge your family, it sounds like you are doing everything right. Good luck all you tww limbo girlies. Btw, it's my first month temping properly, is my chart normal? Last month I didn't have a temp dip til just before I ovulated... Cd9 is too early?? Confusing. x

temps can go up and down throughout the cycle and i think its quite common for them to drop following AF as estrogen is rising.


----------



## Lisaloo82

MrsS I think u midwives are amazing people! Xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww cheers Lisa! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

lisaloo82 said:


> mrss i think u midwives are amazing people! Xx

^^^
this!


----------



## StefanieC

agreed :)


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww thanks girls! If you lived my way I would deliver all your babies for you and we would have fun! Xx


----------



## anniepie

welcome stef...fellow Surrey girl :flower:

Sorry I've been awol ladies-I'm feeling really low at the moment after last cycle and can't quite drag myself out of it. Starting to deal in my mind of the prospect of getting checked out by the Dr...it terrified me but it has been a year. Prob won't do it for another few months but need to start considering...


----------



## Eternity

Annie, hopefully just getting the ball rolling with getting checked out will end up with you getting a bfp!! :dust:


----------



## Eternity

Ladies, I need some temping advice (again lol)!

Last night, even though I was exhausted it took me ages to get to sleep (surely didn't help that I had a very stressful afternoon). Then the stupid bloody cat decided to wake me up in the early am. I checked the time and am pretty sure I had slept for more than 3 hours and it was less than 2 hours before my alarm, so I temped then.
Thing is I didn't do it straight away. Didn't even think it, just told the cat off (quietly as hubby was still asleep) and tried to go back to sleep. It was only when I was struggling to drop off that I thought of it.

Basically should I include the temp? 
It was right down below my coverline.
Should my temp drop on the day that AF is coming? Or should I disregard it because it was quite chilly at that time and not very reliably done?

EDIT:
I will add it onto my chart so you can see it....


----------



## Eternity

Ok just entered that temp and it lowered my coverline by 0.10 degrees:shrug:
I guess it's right and the witch is coming today - gutted!:cry:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Annie - don't be nervous of going to docs, just going could be enough, they will arrange blood test first at certain points in your cycle, then arrange a SA for OH. It's nothing to worry about, tiny steps and believe me, sooner is better than later. Hopefully you will just get preggers because you feel like you are doing something about it and a tiny bit less stress xxx


Eternity - temps do usually drop for AF but they can also drop for other reasons like implantation, external factors could explain it, it's hard to know the full picture until you see the next few days temps. Temping doesn't help us predict the future unfortunately, it just confirms things usually after the fact when you look at the overall picture. So my 100% honest answer is, it could be that AF is coming :( but you are still not out until she shows :thumbup: so I will send every positive witch killing thought your way and hope it's just the cats fault!


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Jo.

All cycle ling I've been at least 90% sure I was out, but now AF is coming I'm gutted!!
Definitely getting AF-type cramps as well as other twinges and I feel so sick right now!
Hating the tricks my body has played on me!!
Luckily it'll be a more laid-back cycle this month as we have so much going on and there will be a week when I won't be able to temp at all, though thankfully after O.


----------



## StefanieC

I'm with you on the annoying timing of temp taking this morning. I had a stupid dream that I woke up really late and forgot to take my temp which woke me up IRL at 6.30, which is a full hour before my alarm but I fell asleep again before I could think about taking my temp. Then I woke up again at 7.20 and temped. It's a bit down from yesterday but upon checking my cervix etc I think I just ovulate today instead of yesterday. It was weird cos I could have sworn it would have been higher today cos when I woke up at 7.20 I was all sweaty (eww I know), I do sometimes get night sweats tho so must just have been that :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

I've forgotten to temp the last few days...

Annie - definitely don't be scared of doc. I felt a whole lot better after going and it is a positive step in the right direction 

I've stopped the antibiotics. The thrush is too much!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Laura, I feel your pain! I suffer from recurrent UTIs and when I have to give in and go on antibiotics (which I am now either allergic or resistant to all of) I get horrendous thrush and it is a nightmare. If I get it then dh gets it and we both need to be treated or it just goes between us and I get more UTIs! I had 4 months when I had constant thrush and UTIs. Yuck. I have a treatment now which flushes out my bladder but it means having a catheter which isn't very nice. Stick some natural yoghurt up your flue! Lol


----------



## laurac1988

I decided I'm just stopping the antibiotics. I know they say finish the course but the thrush is too much - can't cope with it. 

Random... but I miss my mum today :-( She died 5 years ago, and today I feel really down about it. It's not an anniversary or anything... dunno... PMS hopefully


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi Annie. We've missed u! U always give us such great advice and encouraging words. Don't be worried about going to the docs hun. It can only be a positive thing x

Eternity how u feeling? Any sign of her yet. I hope it body is playing a trick today with ur temp and it shoots back up tomos. 

Loulou how r u? Have ur tests arrive. How u feeling about tomos? 

Afm 11dpo getting impatient now. Nothing on ic within time limit but yesterday's one after going back an hour or so later has a line. Defo pink and defo visable. But it's not same thickness as control line. It's thin. Felt slightly sick this am and had headache. Still got backache and constipation although finally managed to go this afternoon. Sorry to talk about bowl movements and that but it was really dark in colour?? 

Was looking back at when I got last bfp in march and that wasn't until cd22 and based on when i o'd this cycle would have been atound 14dpo , I'm only 19 today so lets hope it's a shy bfp. Although it would be a miracle x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ps my temp was still pretty high today but my sleep pattern last night was awful. Anyone know how much it effects ur temp? I took it when I woke around 6.30 and then managed to sleep again for 2-3 hours but not solid 3 hours and it was 37! Didn't put that in as thought it was even less accurate than 6.30 one. I was awake maybe 3 times before that but didn't get out of bed or anything x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Had amazing time at the Olympics. It really is impressively well organised and the atmosphere in the arenas was amazing. Have been shattered and really sickly the last few days. It has really made me realise I need to give my body a break more while I try and grow my little bean.


----------



## xlouloux

Heya, tests not arrived yet but pretty sure AF is on the way, all through this TWW I've had way more EWCM than usual almost every day I'd say. Nipples are starting to get sore which is a definite sign of AF for me. :(


----------



## Lisaloo82

So who's watching the swimming. I'm emotional just waiting for it to come on. 

Go on team GB!!! Bring home the gold!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Me me me :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Pretty good with the silver, tbh I didn't think we'd get anything from the swimming.
5 medals so fartoday!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:wohoo: team GB are on a roll now!


----------



## Satine

They are doing so well I think!! Go Team GB!!

have missed loads the last couple of days, good luck to everyone with everything that's happening.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I know. Tbh I didn't think much of the Olympics in the lead up but it's weird how it different this year being the host country. Just made u feel proud. And a sense of unity xx

So the frequent urination has slightly started. Not quite sure if it's cos I've drunk more today. We'll see next day or two. That's usually the tell take sign for me of a bfp. 

How'd everyone else? Thurs tomos. That's two ladies testing isn't it? Exciting!!! 

Who's next? X


----------



## StefanieC

ladies i was wondering if anyone could recommend good cheap opks? the ones i get from amazon have been changed and i seem to be having more trouble telling if its +ve or -ve with them now, so i was thinking i should change them for next cycle if i need them


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Stef, I get mine from an online place called Home Health Uk. They have a few different types, I just go for the cheapie ones and they've been fine with me. I had to go for cheap ones because I've had really long cycles so I get through 40 or more a time!


----------



## StefanieC

Cheska8 said:


> Hi Stef, I get mine from an online place called Home Health Uk. They have a few different types, I just go for the cheapie ones and they've been fine with me. I had to go for cheap ones because I've had really long cycles so I get through 40 or more a time!

thanks hun! i need a large amount due to long cycles too and they are the same price as the ones i have been using so thats perfect :thumbup:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0026RRPSA/ref=aw_cr_d_drugstore?qid=1343856852&sr=8-10

Are these the ones? I'm looking to get some and I'd rather go from recommendation then pick randomly!!do they do BBTs too? Xxx


----------



## anniepie

I get the Home Health UK ones too: https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/pregnancy-tests.htm

Silently stalking at the mo ladies until I get in a better head space again...hope to see those bfps co.ing in during the coming days.


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: Annie!! Take all the time you need, but remember we are here if you need us!!

Fatmomma, I cant help with OPKs as I use a digi one, but I did get mt bbt therm from amazon, paid less than four quid for it and it's brilliant. I'll try to find a link if you want me to.

AFM, still no AF, she's now 2 days late. Temp went up a lil bit. 
But did an IC this morning (fmu) and...... :bfn: surprise surprise!
But hey, nothing makes the witch arrive faster than taking a test so I'm sure she will be here soon!:cry:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Eternity- yeah thatll be great thank you!
I hope she doesn't arrive hun!! If she does, she needs a kick up the arse!! 
Good luck
Xxxx


----------



## Eternity

This is the one I have:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...5MGO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1343890214&sr=8-6

I get on well with it. It does beep high and quite loud but it never disturbs hubby.
It comes with a paperchart which I just scanned and printed off a copy and can do another if I need to next cycle.

Thanks, I will be compulsively checking for signs of her again today lol!!
Was thinking maybe now I'd got a bfn my symptoms would disappear, but feeling :sick: again!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Sorry you're feeling sick :0( yuck!!
I'll defo get one of those! Thanks sweetie!
Xxxx


----------



## Eternity

Has anybody done the thing on the BBC website to see which Olympian you share body type with?
(you just put in your height and weight)

I came out as a female high-jumper from St Lucia..... I can't believe they have a high-jumper who is only 5'1"!!!!:saywhat: I wouldn't bet on gold:haha:


----------



## xlouloux

Urghhh well my postman won't be winning Gold any time soon! He's always late when I need my tests, I bet they won't come I can't be bothered to walk to Morrisons! :(


----------



## anniepie

I came out like 4 different athletes- 3 of them were cyclists (a German, a Fin and a Columbian) and 1 was a GB synchronised swimmer...I'll go with the latter as she's team GB and I'm going to the synch swimming next Friday :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Oooh Annie, I hope that's a good omen for team gb and it means a medal in the synchronised swimming lol!!:thumbup:


----------



## xlouloux

I just tested with diluted urine, all 3 were BFNs, not even a hint of a line. I would think being 3 days late would give me a definite line so I'm pretty sure I'm out.:cry:


----------



## Satine

aww let's hope its a shy BFP hun FXed


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ur not out til she shows hun x


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: loulou! If still no AF test again first thing in the morning!

AFM, think I may have started spotting. A pinkish tinge when I wiped. :sad2:
Just wish I knew why I've been feeling so sick and so, well, pregnant iykwim.


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies, you're not out until the witchypoo shows up 

fx xxxx

CD50-whatever over here


----------



## Cheska8

laurac1988 said:


> Ladies, you're not out until the witchypoo shows up
> 
> fx xxxx
> 
> CD50-whatever over here

Hi Laura, I'm on CD57 so we can be buddies in waiting for whatever nature is going to throw at us next. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Wooop! Hope you're ok Cheska xxxx

Some b*tch on another forum said she hopes i never get pregnant


----------



## StefanieC

laurac1988 said:


> Wooop! Hope you're ok Cheska xxxx
> 
> Some b*tch on another forum said she hopes i never get pregnant

:O :O :O :O

WTF?!?! how dare she!! why did she say that?!


----------



## laurac1988

Because she used the same donor as me. She said she hopes he never gets me pregnant.

Could seriously kick some stuff right now... inanimate objects of course...


----------



## anniepie

wtf Laura??? Why do some people have to have such biggoted thoughts and to share them too? I'm so sorry you've had to deal with this on top of everything else too :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

laurac1988 said:


> Because she used the same donor as me. She said she hopes he never gets me pregnant.
> 
> Could seriously kick some stuff right now... inanimate objects of course...

i'd like to kick her!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Show me to the selfish cow!!! I'll do more than kick her!! Grrrrrrr!!! Hi the hell does she think she is?? Vile b-tch!!!
Fuming now.......!!!
Xx


----------



## laurac1988

It's ok. At the moment shes getting her wish anyway.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Which forum??? We'll all go on there and verbally kick her arse!! Addicted to Olympics today, we're doing so well! Going for Gold in Women's Judo right now... FXd!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Don't worry Laura. She'll get her just deserts. Ul be pregnant and she won't for saying that xx


----------



## laurac1988

I would love that, but I don't think it will help.

Sorry ladies, down in the dumps today :-( My sister sent me her diary that she was writing around when my mum died. Is heartbreaking


----------



## StefanieC

after looking at the Home Health UK opks, i'm thinking maybe the ones i have are too sensitive for me as i have the 20 miu/ml ones and they reckon 30 miu/ml is the normal sensitivity. it might go to explain why they often look so close to positive without being so. when my current ones run out i'm definitely going to swicth. thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Satine

:hugs: to you Laura, you should maybe think about avoiding that forum and focus on the good people of the world on here :) We are here for you, they clearly aren't!


----------



## Eternity

^^wss

:hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Well as you can tell from my chart - no gold medal for me!
Have a very busy month ahead so won't be around much, but will try to pop in when I can to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## Satine

Aww sorry the :witch: got you Eternity, perhaps the busy month is what you need to take your mind off it and your BFP will happen :)


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear witch got you eternity xxx

Still waiting here.

Also annoyed because was meant to get paid some overtime today and work havent bothered.


----------



## Eternity

Laura, I tried to direct her to you instead but she wouldn't listen!!

Satine, I really hope so!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Sooo sorry eternity!! Maybe the busy month will reward you with a BFP!!

Xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ah sorry huni. I'm out too I think. 100% bfn this morning and at 13dpo I should at least be seeing a faint line. 
On a positive note had day 21 bloods this morning. Get results tues so hoping all is well and I can start trying properly when DH is home x


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry for the BFNs girlies!

I think AF may be starting. Then again she's had a few false starts in the last few weeks


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ok so cd 10 and EWCM already??!! Bit early?! What do ya think? Someone's gonna get it tonight!!! Hahaha!!
Xxxx


----------



## StefanieC

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Ok so cd 10 and EWCM already??!! Bit early?! What do ya think? Someone's gonna get it tonight!!! Hahaha!!
> Xxxx

i had it from cd13 and i think i've possibly only just ovulated in the last couple of days and i'm on cd26 now. hopefully its a positive sign for us both!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I had it mega early at cd6 and 7 and ff says I O'd cd8. Some women o early some late. From all the reading I've done over the lat 12 months it's actually unlikely that u would o dead on cd14 that is just totally txt book and nothing like the average womans cycle xx


----------



## xlouloux

So annoyed, judging from my chart I'd say I only O'd 4 days ago which is pants because we haven't BD in ages! It must of been O pains that I was having. Thinking I should override my ovulation, at least I have more tests.:thumbup:


----------



## Satine

loulou I can't look at your chart, the link just takes me to mine :(


----------



## laurac1988

Stupid AF not showing up!!!

Id I was pregnant.. I would be eight weeks today...


----------



## xlouloux

Oops, here's the link if you want to look, I would say I'm either 4dpo or 7dpo.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3878c3


----------



## Satine

Laura I hope Af shows for you hun, it's so tough for you atm :hugs:

Your chart looks good hun, or you could be 16dpo :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aaaw just watched the princes on the Olympics. Such lovely down to each men! Do our country proud. I'm not really a royalist but since william is my age and with them being princes of Wales I've always loved them. They r a credit to their mOther xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

That is so weird Lisa! I just wrote the exact same thing in my journal!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm really getting into the cycling. How exciting. Can't wait for later to watch Becky Adlington and then Jess ennis x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> That is so weird Lisa! I just wrote the exact same thing in my journal!

Haha I just saw!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Another Gold and a WR!!! Woooo hoo!! And the team had a Welshman in! X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Well the witch got me today. Im weirdly happy tho as now I know, fingers crossed, I'm back in working order. Strange tho as its a week early. Not due until next week. I've had a 22 day cycle. But my luetal phase has been 14 days so so that's maybe why I've come on early cos of O'ing early. It's defo give me faith in FF as I was thinking cd8 is very early to O. But guessing it was right as like I say 14dpo I've come on so that makes perfect sense. 

How is everyone? Quiet today. I've been out all day to the local show. It's pissed down but we had fun. Especially on the way home down the canal path jumping in muddy puddles. Me an Alfie r soaked and covered in mud up to our bums. Loved being a big kid tho x


----------



## jellyfish24

aw sorry about af lisaloo. glad your positive about it though! af due for me on the 10th so still a while to go. 
Olympics mad in our house! Ennis is a machine! Looking forward to seeing Dai Greene ! lol


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like a lovely day 

Still waiting for AF here


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Dear witch, would you please be a bit less of a cow this month and give Laura her long awaited AF or if it's easier give her mine!! I don't mind missing one for a month so she can have a shot at being a mum!! All this f!!king around you're doing with everyone's heads just isn't funny!!
Please please be a bit half decent and help us ladies out, I think we deserve straight forward cycles for once!
Yours in hope 
Carly
Xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yeah I'm happy she's here with all the problems I was having its pleasing my cycles are back on track and I'm not going through premature menopause as previously thought. There was only a tiny tiny chance of catching eggy this month anyhow with only bding once and quite a while before O. I'm just hoping DH can get home in time for next O. So send me dust for that!! 

Jelly I was due 11th based on a 28day cycle but with O'ing so early on its shortened my cycle quite a bit. I'm guessing next month I may go back to 28days but I'm not complaining if it doesn't as less time to wait between trying. 

Does anyone know if short cycles is a prob when ttc? My luetal phase was 13 days so guessing as long as that stayed 13 or 14 it doesn't matter?? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh thanks Carly xxx

Lisa - I think a follicular phase of less than ten days "can" be problematic but isn't often. It's the luteal phase which is the more important of the two


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisa - sorry to hear about AF but on the plus side, does that mean you should ovulate again when hubby is on leave!?!? That would be excellent timing!

Also, the LP is great and I think from what you've said previously, that you just ov'd early this time. So shouldn't be too much of a problem. The good news is that the LP is good and that you proved you did ov earlier so you tracked your cycle really well. 

Here's hoping to great timing on the next cycle!!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

My sister had her baby at 3am this morning!! Olivia-Louise 7lb1oz!!
Hopefully she'll cope well with her as ah struggled a bit with her son Dylan who's 4!
I'm soooo glad she's here, sad but glad :0| is that mean?

Anyway, cd12 and have EWCM with blood streaks? Never ever had that before!! How very odd!!
Xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congrats to your sister! I know exactly how you feel. During the time we were ttc I think out of friends and family, we counted 18 babies, all conceived after we started trying, all born whilst we were still trying. That's not counting people we knew of but didn't really know either, so all close friends and family!
Every time I was happy but every time I cried myself to sleep :cry:

It will happen though! :dust: to all of you ladies xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Thanks jo!! Wow 12 weeks how quickly has that gone??!!! Xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

I know! Crazy! Although it didn't feel
Like it at the time. It has actually zoomed by!


----------



## xlouloux

Still nothing for me, I really think I O'd later than FF says though so still in with some sorta chance! Every time I have cramps and think AF is starting I just get EWCM.


----------



## laurac1988

Same here Hun. Limbo sucks.

Am absolutely exhausted today beyond belief. Sore boobs, shaky and sore throat. Had nine hours sleep last night so don't understand why so tired.

Hopefully it's af on the way


----------



## StefanieC

ok i am confused. it seems by my temperature that i didn't ovulate after my +opks after all :(. but i have had what certainly looks like another +opk today. Could someone look at my chart in my siggy and tell me what they think please? :confused:

EDIT: here is the test in question, i'm now wondering if it is actually positive, what do you guys think?

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0249.jpg
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0250.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

Which way round is it Stef? The test line? Left or right?

Looking at the temps, I don't think you've ov'd yet :nope:


----------



## StefanieC

control left and test right.

i don't think so either :(. hopefully today tho as i had some pains earlier. i guess only the next few days temps will tell.


----------



## Cheska8

I don't think that it's positive either, I had 3 long anovulatory cycles where my lines got close but never darker, and then once I was actually ovulating my line was definitely darker, there was no mistaking it then. Before I'd seen a positive I was always confused but for me mine definitely go darker than the control line. x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Same here, I'd say you haven't O'd yet. Like Cheska I got OPK's so close to what I thought was positive, but when I got my first proper positive it was very obvious. I seemed to get a lot of opk's very close to being positive from about cd18 onwards (o'd cd23) and I had ewcm on cd19/20 but then wet from then on and on O day xx


----------



## StefanieC

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Same here, I'd say you haven't O'd yet. Like Cheska I got OPK's so close to what I thought was positive, but when I got my first proper positive it was very obvious. I seemed to get a lot of opk's very close to being positive from about cd18 onwards (o'd cd23) and I had ewcm on cd19/20 but then wet from then on and on O day xx

the annoying thing is i had already sorted this out sort of as i have ordered slightly less sensitive opks (30miu/ml instead of 20miu/ml) so that when they look positive its cos they actually are but they still haven't arrived, it would have been so much easier if they had. the thing is the test looks more positive in person than in the pictures but i'll put it as negative anyway as that is what everyone thinks


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think it's nearly there Stef :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I thought I was getting positives until I actually got a positive. Ul know when it is Hun. Maybe ud do better with the cb ones. They give u a smiley face if positive. They r quite pricey tho. Or maybe buy some off amazon and use one of the digi's when ur unsure if the cheap ic one is a pos or not. So like as a reassurance. Once uve done it a few times then ul get to know Wen the ic is positive. Think u get a few in a pack so ud only have to buy one box xx


----------



## StefanieC

i think i've just lost all hope for this cycle Jo, after that last horrible one :(


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs: now now :trouble: you know what I'm going to say! Stay positive :hugs:

Look at all the things you can do if you put your mind to it, I will have a word with your ovaries from here and they will pop out a nice strong eggy tonight or tomorrow ok :thumbup: :kiss:


----------



## Lisaloo82

U can do it Steph. Ur nearly there hun. Positive thinking. I'm sending u happy happy thoughts huni xxx


----------



## StefanieC

hopefully they won't be too stubborn to listen to you :)

Lisaloo, thats what i do already but i've run out of digis at the moment from checking the previous positives from this cycle. i know what my positives look like now too as i've had them before. my body just doesn't seem to actually ovulate on its first try.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Steph I feel ur pain Hun. My last cycle before this one was 115 days. And I nearly lost all hope. But uve gotta pick urself up and stay positive. U can do this. And keep telling urself that. We r all here egging u on too. And if u need to rant we r all here to listen. 

I've got the book The secret. I dunno if ur heard of it but defo get a copy. It's only a few quid and a little book but inspirational and makes things feel in ur control x


----------



## StefanieC

thanks guys, i'm just having a bad day and i was all positive when it was looking like i had ovulated only to be shot down again.

DH and I have a wedding to go to next month and as i'm feeling so rotten DH has said we can go into town tomorrow to look for a dress for me to wear :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yay! Dress shopping :happydance:

I'm sure you will ov hun. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

The witch is heeeeeeeeere! *dances* should JUST get all my tests in before NYC


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Best news I've heard in days!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Tell me about it! Means my day 28 test will be on the 3rd September, and I go to NYC on the 5th. Good work witch! Good work!


----------



## Jo_Bean

talk about cutting it fine! Well done though, that's great news. Finally the cycle from hell is over and you can move on.


----------



## laurac1988

Exactly! And no more soy for this lady. Nuh uh


----------



## Jo_Bean

I have heard that it doesn't help everyone and can mess things up a bit more than normal. Would be nice to just have a normal cycle and see what happens with no interference :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks hun. Probably not going to try this month but we'll see how it goes.

Now... I need to try and get a day of work this week for a blood test. This will be interesting


----------



## Lisaloo82

Awesome news Laura! So happy for u. It's the best feeling ever. Now we need our bfps next please mother nature x


----------



## laurac1988

You do  I'm not trying this month I dont think, so less work for mother nature for you to get yours - woohoo!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi girls, I think I'm cracking up... I made a mistake at work the other night which was really stupid and could have been dangerous but was okay in the end. Then at work I just lost the plot and was totally hysterical. I have now been sick of work for two nights, not slept for days and having really bad anxiety and can't stop crying. I'm pretty worried about my mental health tbh. I had depression for years as a teenager but have been fine since I met DH who is wonderful. But now, I think TTC doesn't help, work being so stressful and my is mum moving to Germany next week so the house I grew up in is all packed up. I just feel really anxious all the time, DH is taking me to Paris which should just be amazing but all I feel is anxious about it. I think even if I found out I was pregnant now I would still feel shit. I've been blaming my moods on TTC but I think maybe there's more to it and tbh I'm really scared... Sorry to blurt it all out here but you guys are so lovely and it just seems easier. I don't know what to do. I have to go back to work at some point and I'm totally freaking out. I feel so guilty and stupid bcause I have so many lovely things in my life and nothing to complain about and yet I feel completely horrible.


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs: MrsSmartie.

Why don't you go to the docs and have a chat about how you are feeling? It sounds to me like you've made yourself really anxious about going back to work and therefore all the other things that are niggling away and have been bothering you have come to the forefront too.

I am very much the same. I used to suffer with anxiety, panic attacks and depression when I was a teenager. I find that I am capable of dealing with so many things at once and then all of a sudden, one thing will push me over the edge.

Usually talking about it does put it into perspective. You need to put all of your energy into addressing or solving one of the things that is getting you down, then you will find that the pile of problems you are experiencing will get smaller and more manageable.

Can you talk to someone about what happened at work? Does your work offer some sort of HR/counselling function? I think that might help. It seems to me like you've built up this problem and feel bad about the mistake you made and it's the catalyst for everything else falling down around you?

:hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear you're feeling like that MrsS xxxxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

laurac1988 said:


> Tell me about it! Means my day 28 test will be on the 3rd September, and I go to NYC on the 5th. Good work witch! Good work!

Yey my letter to the witch mustve worked!!! Heehee!!
So glad she's finally arrived for you!! 
Let's all have a disco for Laura's CD1!!!!!
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
Xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks hun, I think I will see the GP xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like a plan. I can't imagine how stressed you must be between your job and TTC. I'm an emergency medical dispatcher so I understand to a tiny point. I can't imagine how stressed it would make me wanting a baby so much and EVERY call being pregnancy/baby related.

Chin up sweet. Hope the GP can help xxxxxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Mrs S-I'm sooo sorry hunni! With everything going on I'm not surprised you've hit your limit!! It happens to all of us but talking to us is the first step in making it better!! 
:hugs: sweetie! We're here for you
Feel better
Xxxxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks everyone. I love delivering babies and I'm really passionate about it and love it but all the other things that go with it make me not want to do it anymore! I think there is a counselling service through work as well so that might be good. It's so stupid, I had to pop to Tesco earlier and I was so anxious I had to really make myself leave the house! I can't leave that or it will just get worse. Thanks everyone.


----------



## laurac1988

Completely understand. I had a few months of feeling like that after my mum died - the anxiety was just too much to cope with. Just walking round the block with the dog was a problem. 

It does get easier though  The way I coped was by taking each day as just a day, and id that was too much, taking it an hour at a time. Then if that was too much I would take it half an hour at a time.

xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

it's good that you feel you can talk to us too. Sometimes just having people tell you that you aren't crazy, will help to put things into perspective. 

I think the docs then the counselling service at work would be a great start. :hugs:

Plus, the fact that you are aware enough of your feelings to know there is a bit of a problem, probably means that you are completely normal xxx


----------



## anniepie

LAura, so glad to hear the witch has arrived...

MrsS, sorry you're having such a rough time at the moment. I've also suffered with depression on and off over the years, starting as a teenager. Definitely go and chat with someone. Don't try and keep it all in to yourself, it's not healthy. And you can talk to us anytime :hugs:

AFM, I'm gradually starting to get a grip again after last cycle. In good time for this cycle! Can't believe I'm cd12 already- just another 9 or so days (if I'm lucky) to wait until another TWW! And doesn't look like DH will be going abroad until next month now so should be in with a chance :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Hopefully this is the one for you Annie!xxx

Just posted an amusing story on my blog...

Click Me!

Would appreciate some blog love xxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

I tried to comment but wouldn't let me :0(!!
That's sooo funny!! Stupid people!!
Xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

That's funny Laura!

I saw the GP and she was quite helpful except when I said that TTC was very stressful, and we were WTT for 2 years prior to it and she said 'What's the hurry? You're only 23. You've got plenty of time for that'.

That's always high up there with the most annoying responses to TTC, why does it matter that I am young? That doesn't change the fact that I want to start a family. 

Grr.


----------



## laurac1988

MrsSmartie said:


> That's funny Laura!
> 
> I saw the GP and she was quite helpful except when I said that TTC was very stressful, and we were WTT for 2 years prior to it and she said 'What's the hurry? You're only 23. You've got plenty of time for that'.
> 
> That's always high up there with the most annoying responses to TTC, why does it matter that I am young? That doesn't change the fact that I want to start a family.
> 
> Grr.

I HATE when people say that. It comes up top with "you've got all the time in the world". Doesn't make it any less frustrating!



XxFatMummaxX said:


> I tried to comment but wouldn't let me :0(!!
> That's sooo funny!! Stupid people!!
> Xxx

Booo why would it not let you comment?! Stoopid blog


----------



## Jo_Bean

MrsSmartie said:


> That's funny Laura!
> 
> I saw the GP and she was quite helpful except when I said that TTC was very stressful, and we were WTT for 2 years prior to it and she said 'What's the hurry? You're only 23. You've got plenty of time for that'.
> 
> That's always high up there with the most annoying responses to TTC, why does it matter that I am young? That doesn't change the fact that I want to start a family.
> 
> Grr.

that's awful. If you are in a position to try then why does it matter how old you are! Look at us, we tried for 5 years, so we could have been younger when we started ttc, and still be older by the time it happened!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

God lord MrsS you poor thing, I'm son glad you saw the GP even if she had the stupid dimwit comment 'whats the rush', totally irrelevant! I have a friend who has recently addressed her mental health issues, she has a lovely family, 2 kids and a job she loves in law, but she has manic epsiodes where her behaviour is totally off the charts. She's pretty sure she's bipolar and is getting lots of help from her employer and addressing the situation with her doctor. I think admitting how you feel is the first step xx

Laura - seriously I had to think about that post on your blog, it took me a good 5 minutes to figure out what they meant to say. Jokes on them fools!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

That's why drs really frustrate me!! You're either "too young"& have plenty of time or "your clock is ticking"
It shouldn't matter how old you are, whether you're married, single, gay, straight , green or 
Bloody purple!! You have made the decision to start a family and they should be doing everything possible to help you accomplish that!!
Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

^^^

What she said!


----------



## jellyfish24

MrsSmartie - I do hope you're ok? My mother and Grandmother (on dads side) have suffered with depression and various mental health illnesses in the past and its not nice to see. I would encourage counselling...in the end my dad and I went to see a counselor after the effects it had on us and it really did help. 

Plus i hate it went people say 'your'e only young, you've got your whole life to have children' ...little do they know the ttc you've already been going through. I'm 24 and i get the same thing, although people around us dont think we are ready for kids yet as ive told no one (only 2 close girl friends) that we are trying...not even my parents know as we really don't want the added pressure of ..'so hows it going, any news yet?' 
Dont worry you're not on your own, chin up :flower:


Laura - glad to see you finally got af! now you can start a fresh :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

what good news laura!

and MrsS i know what living with a mental health problem is like, i am suffering with one as we speak so if you fancy a chat feel free to pm me. if not then thats cool too :).

afm, dress shopping today was a complete flop, there were barely any dresses at all in any of the shops and what they did have weren't in my size so i am still in a foul mood :growlmad:. Altho DH took me to Nandos for lunch to cheer me up which was lovely :)


----------



## anniepie

Stefanie, where in Surrey are you from (if I can ask!). I'm Surrey too :D


----------



## StefanieC

anniepie said:


> Stefanie, where in Surrey are you from (if I can ask!). I'm Surrey too :D

I live near Wimbledon, how about you?


----------



## Satine

Just wanted to inform you ladies that unfortunately I lost my little bean yesterday :(


----------



## laurac1988

Oh satine im so sorry to hear this :-(


----------



## Jo_Bean

:sadangel: 
I'm just so sorry. I know there aren't any words but I'm here if you need me.


----------



## Cheska8

Me too, so sad to hear your news. My thoughts are with you. xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Oh Satine I'm so so sorry to hear this. Nothing I can say will comfort u but just know I am thinking of u and we r all here when or if ur ready to talk xx


----------



## jellyfish24

so sorry satine, thoughts and with you and your family.


----------



## StefanieC

oh hun i'm so sorry, i know there is nothing we can do but be here for you :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

i finally received my less sensitive opks today and wanted to share the difference in them. The green one is the new 30miu/ml tests and the blue one is the old 20miu/ml tests.

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0261.jpg


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh Satine, I'm so sorry to hear this. You have brought us all together in this little group so well and we are all supporting each other. If you need an ear or if you have any questions that I can answer, as a midwife or otherwise, then please let me know. Shedding a few tears for you now.

:sadangel: one more little star in the sky xxxxxxx


----------



## xlouloux

StefanieC said:


> i finally received my less sensitive opks today and wanted to share the difference in them. The green one is the new 30miu/ml tests and the blue one is the old 20miu/ml tests.

Sorry if it's already been said but can I ask where you got the green handles from? I had so many positive blue OPKs this month it was unreal so I bet the green ones would be much better!!


----------



## xlouloux

Satine I'm really sorry for your loss. :( :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

xlouloux said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i finally received my less sensitive opks today and wanted to share the difference in them. The green one is the new 30miu/ml tests and the blue one is the old 20miu/ml tests.
> 
> Sorry if it's already been said but can I ask where you got the green handles from? I had so many positive blue OPKs this month it was unreal so I bet the green ones would be much better!!Click to expand...

i got them from amazon, here's a link: Ovulation Tests 30miu/ml

the 20miu are the really sensitive ones the same as the blue ones i was using and the 30miu are the ones i've ordered. i think 40miu are hardly sensitive at all so i don't think they are worth bothering with :)


----------



## xlouloux

Thanks, definitely going to switch to these, I never even thought to check the sensitivity of ovulation tests before:dohh:


----------



## StefanieC

neither did i to be honest. i was fed up of the blue ones so i asked for a recommendation and someone mentioned Home Health UK who make these ones and when i looked i saw the different sensitivities. i just wished i'd found them at the start of the cycle, could have saved myself the hassle i had. the ones i normally used were pretty good but then the company changed them and they are crap now


----------



## laurac1988

I can usually tell a positive with the really sensitive one because the test line is way darker than the control line

In other news - this period is super painful :-(

In other, other news - we've decided on a day trip to Washington whilst in NYC  megabits fare was only like $30 each! Bargain


----------



## StefanieC

so can i usually but i surge for a long ish time so i'd rather know when the actual peak is as mine seems to go quite high so the test line is often darker for a while.


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh fair enough x


----------



## StefanieC

its a bit annoying sometmes lol.

yay i found a dress for the wedding online and it should arrive Friday or Saturday :D


----------



## MrsSmartie

I just got a +OPK! Never had one before, it was Neg this morning but darker than usual and then Pos at lunchtime! I'm going to give SMEP a go so will dtd for 3 days if I can persuade DH! X


----------



## Cheska8

HI ladies,

Sorry not been on for a while. Went for my check up scan yesterday, nothing had changed, there was still no baby in there and my body hadn't tried to miscarry itself, so I'm booked in for a D&C on Friday. Really not looking forward to it (obviously), not ever been knocked out before, but it was either that or have some pessaries inserted and wait it out, and see what came out too, which I wasn't wanting to do. So I'm hoping by Monday all will be right with the world and I'll feel like normal me again. I think I'll probably still have some pain and spotting then but the rest of me should be back to normal. 

I think we'll have a month off and see if we fancy trying again in September, we're away for our one year wedding anniversary so maybe that'll be a nice time to try again. And means I can still enjoy a cocktail or two!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Stef - ooh what's the dress like

MrsS - get in :sex: we know what you'll be doing tonight!

Ches - you are amazing. That is all. xx


----------



## Cheska8

Thank you Jo, I don't think so myself but thanks! :hugs:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Cheska- love ya sweetie xxx


----------



## StefanieC

Jo its a purple patterned maxi dress. I'll make sure to take a picture of it when it arrives :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

MrsSmartie said:


> I just got a +OPK! Never had one before, it was Neg this morning but darker than usual and then Pos at lunchtime! I'm going to give SMEP a go so will dtd for 3 days if I can persuade DH! X

Yay MrsS just what u needed to see right now I expect. Hope it gives u that little boost of positivity u need or at least starts u off in the rigger direction. Fingers crossed this is the beginning of your baby journey hun x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Can't wait to see dress Steph. 

Cheska - definitely what jo said! Couldn't have summed it up any better xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> MrsS - get in :sex: we know what you'll be doing xx

Jo ur posts always make me smile x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Sorry for the late reply, I was... well you can guess! Lol. Good times. 

Hope friday goes ok Cheska xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Mrs S has been busy getting busy hahaha!! Glad you got your pos opk hunni!! 
Xxxx


----------



## xlouloux

AF got me tonight so no Olympic BFP for me! Good luck to everyone else still in with a chance.:thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been around much...don't feel I've a huge amount to say at the moment...feels like slightly stuck record of AF-long wait-EWCM-OPK-BD-TWW-AF

Satine, I've just seen your news-I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: We're here if you need us.

MrsS-glad you got your pos OPK. Have fun BDing ;)

Stef I'm down in Epsom so not far :)


----------



## StefanieC

Oh wow I'm actually in Sutton. I say near Wimbledon as noone usually knows where Sutton is lol.


----------



## laurac1988

Woolwich over here ladies !


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Oh satine I'm soooo sorry hunni :'0( 
Sending you love, hugs and strength
Xxxxxxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Don't know what is going in but pages keep disappearing :0|
That's how I missed Satines post!!!! Bloody thing!!
Xxxx


----------



## anniepie

StefanieC said:


> Oh wow I'm actually in Sutton. I say near Wimbledon as noone usually knows where Sutton is lol.

LOL I grew up in Banstead and went to school in Sutton, so know it well :D


----------



## BabyDeacon

sorry ladies i havnt updated... i had a mc 5/7...... but got a BFP again today


----------



## BabyDeacon

anniepie said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow I'm actually in Sutton. I say near Wimbledon as noone usually knows where Sutton is lol.
> 
> LOL I grew up in Banstead and went to school in Sutton, so know it well :DClick to expand...

im croydon x


----------



## Cheska8

BabyDeacon, really sorry to hear about your mc, big hugs. But great news on getting another BFP before the end of the Olympics, a double gold medalist. Fingers crossed this little bean is a really sticky one for you sweetie. xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

wow! congrats Baby Deacon! :hugs: sorry about your bad news, but hopefully this will be a sticky one x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Sorry to hear about your loss, but wonderful news you got your BFP so quickly, little angel must have sent you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## anniepie

Sorry about the news babydeacon, but happy to hear you got a bfp so quickly- hope you have a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

sorry about AF LouLou. im hoping we are all sticking around after the olympics anyhow. its been a great year for GB so maybe we can still be called Team GB Bumps. and with any luck the whole group can stay together until we all get our bfps and move to 1st Tri and so on. 

BabyDeacon - Sorry about what you had to go through in July but with every cloud theres a silver lining hey, Congrats on ur BFP. FX'd this is ur rainbow baby x

AFM - Got Day 21 results today, ABNORMAL grrr! im waiting for the doctor to call me this afternoon to explain the result. but after googling day 21 tests it seems they should be done 7DPO as this is when ur peak in Progesterone is. I got AF CD22 and O'd CD8 so tests were done a long way past 7DPO. im hoping this is why there were abnormal and i just have to have the tests re done.

anyone know anything about day 21 tests? is what im reading right??


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

We still have the Paralympics to go yet!!!
Lou- sorry about AF!! Xx
Babydeacon- sorry about the mc, but great news about the BFP!! Xx
Lisaloo- I have no idea about prog testing!! Hope they sort it out soon xx

Hope everyone else is well 
Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

We're trying this month. 

Even though I'm not sure what I want


----------



## Lisaloo82

im pleased ur trying this month hun. we are more or less the same in our cycles. im CD5. im really hoping i dont O early again this month as DH isnt home unitl the evening of 16th, just in time for Alfies 5th bday the next day, it will be CD13 so ive got everything crossed its a bit more of a "normal" cycle this month. if not then he has 3 weeks leave Sept 4th so i suppose its not too long to wait. but really wanna start TTC properly now with my cycles seeming to be back on track. 

will be interesting to see how long it takes. Although we have been trying over a year in reality its not been half that time even with him being in afghan 6 months and my cycles being all over the place or non existence for 18months. i suppose last month was the 1st month really. trying to stay calm!! 

doctor rang and i explained id been tracking my cycles and that i think i O'd CD8 and also had AF CD22 and i was right with my guess work, the test is usless if not done at the correct time. so need to have it re done. will book in at 7DPO when FF gives me Crosshairs

how is everyone this evening> x


----------



## Cheska8

Laura, good luck for this cycle, am sure everything will slot right into place if you get your BFP this month.

Lisaloo, hope your eggy waits for hubby to get home! Were the doctors surprised that you knew so much about your cycle? I guess it really helps them when we know where we're at with everything.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Good luck this month Laura and I hope hubby gets back in time for you Lisa.

My chart is rubbish. I'm sure I have Od because of my cm, cx position and OPKs (which are still Pos) but my temps aren't showing it and I have no cross-hairs. But I can't keep BDing every day, DH gets fed up of doing it every day as well because it feels a bit pressured. Back at work tonight so feling a bit anxious but just got to get back into the swing of things and I'm sure it will be okay. x


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

MrsSmartie said:


> Good luck this month Laura and I hope hubby gets back in time for you Lisa.
> 
> My chart is rubbish. I'm sure I have Od because of my cm, cx position and OPKs (which are still Pos) but my temps aren't showing it and I have no cross-hairs. But I can't keep BDing every day, DH gets fed up of doing it every day as well because it feels a bit pressured. Back at work tonight so feling a bit anxious but just got to get back into the swing of things and I'm sure it will be okay. x

Who'd have thought we could make our OHs fed up of BDing? Haha!!
Good luck at work tonight hunni!!
Xxxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

I hope work goes well tonight MrsS. Ul feel better for getting back into the swing of things xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Work went fine, off to sleep now. Thanks for all your support girls, it's much easier now I've got back into it. X


----------



## ttcbambino#1

:hugs:MrsS hope work went ok xx My DH said he felt 'used' and he also said I was only wanting to :sex: for one reason! :blush: Thing is we had a pretty healthy sex life before TTC so it wasn't like all of sudden we were having lots more, just better timed! Men can be so sensitive, I just assumed he'd be fine doing it all the time?! I will admit tho, our last :sex: of BFP cycle was a bit hard for both of us, but it worked!


----------



## Jo_Bean

We had the same problem. I think the reason for DTD changed for him and it was no longer fun any more. More like a job. He felt loads of pressure to perform. 

After 5yrs of ttc it was very hard going for both of us if I'm completely honest. It was so hard to not think about the reason we were doing it. 

In the end (and what got us our bfp) I would wake him up in the middle of the night for sleepy sex and he would do the same. I think because we were half asleep there was so much less thought in it and it was more enjoyable. It worked!
Our bean was conceived at 12:30am on 24th May :rofl:


----------



## StefanieC

hey ladies, my temp went up a bit today but i'm trying not to get my hopes up as it has happened before without it meaning anything. keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: Stef - it looks promising and your BD pattern is awesome so keep it up!! :dust:


----------



## StefanieC

Don't worry i intend to ;) its typical that we decided to skip BD last night because we were both so tired and we thought it wouldn't matter lol nevermind. i've played with my chart a bit and if it stays up the next 2 days then it reckons ovulation was yesterday but i think it might be more like the day before that. first things first though and fingers crossed my temp keeps up now.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Fingers crossed for tomorrows temp Stef x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah DH has real trouble performing if he knows or thinks I'm Oing! We do have a good sex life the rest of the time, it's just that couple of days a month where he feels under pressure but I equally don't want to not do it and miss our chance! My temps are all over so I never got cross-hairs, but I haven't got EWCM or soft cx anymore (although OPK still +ve) so I think I have def Od already... what do you guys think? I haven't been doing all this temping etc for very long! x


----------



## Jo_Bean

how long are your cycles normally hun?


----------



## MrsSmartie

They have been between 26 and 34 days so far, they used to be 30days before I used to get stressed out!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think you may have ov'd on cd18. Just need a couple more temps to confirm it :thumbup:

It's difficult as the 3 positive opk's indicate later but temps could mean earlier. Why are they white circles? Did you temp at a different time?


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. 
Fainted at work today. Also fainted after my bloods yesterday. Got sent to the doc right from work - she couldn't find anything that was specifically wrong, but my blood pressure was pretty high. She said the fainting was probably the combination of heavy AF and having bloods done, but was a little concerned about the high BP. She reckoned that was why I had such a terrible migraine this morning and has got me checking my BP daily.
She did point out that between high BP and frequent headaches I would probably be monitored very closely should I get pregnant in the next few months and my BP is still high. Joyful...
Luckily they have already ordered a full blood count from my bloods yesterday, so she's going to give me a call on Tuesday and let me know if there's any answers there - thinks maybe anaemia?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Jo_Bean said:


> I think you may have ov'd on cd18. Just need a couple more temps to confirm it :thumbup:
> 
> It's difficult as the 3 positive opk's indicate later but temps could mean earlier. Why are they white circles? Did you temp at a different time?

I had to temp at different times as I do shift work, but I always temp after a good sleep before I move. And I temp vaginally as well. I don't know but my cm is all clumpy and def not fertile now so either way hopefully I BD enough! Well I'm not seeing dh for a week now so I'm done for this month! x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww poor you Laura. The fainting could be anaemia and your bloods will tell them that, but usually that would give you low BP, so the higher BP could be something else. The BP would give you the headache though. Sometimes it can just be stress though. X


----------



## StefanieC

I don't want to jinx it but my temp went up a bit again today so possibly ovulation has happened. as long as tomorrow's temp is high too, looks like the same for you MrsS too as I agree with Jo it looks like it was cd18 for you.


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been around much, just been catching up on all of your gossip.

MrsS - hope you're feeling better in yourself and less anxious, I've not really experienced that myself but I bet it's a really scary place to be. :hugs:

Laura - the fainting doesn't sound good, I used to faint quite a bit but as MrsS says mine was always due to a low BP so it's a bit confusing with the high BP.

And in terms of the BD under pressure we totally had that. My OH found it really hard to perform and we aren't normally dtd every other day so we found it really difficult. I think the key thing is to talk to each other, get on the same page and understand if he doesn't want to or can't. Not that I realised that at the time, but will try and do it going forward!

And for me, I had my d&c yesterday. The op was fine, had quite a bit of bleeding but no pain, just crampy type feelings. Emotionally I feel ok, she'd a few tears yesterday and think there may be a few more to come but am doing ok, and DH has been my rock :cloud9: So I'm now going to have a month off to let my body sort itself out and start thinking about trying again in September.


----------



## Jo_Bean

MrsSmartie said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> I think you may have ov'd on cd18. Just need a couple more temps to confirm it :thumbup:
> 
> It's difficult as the 3 positive opk's indicate later but temps could mean earlier. Why are they white circles? Did you temp at a different time?
> 
> I had to temp at different times as I do shift work, but I always temp after a good sleep before I move. And I temp vaginally as well. I don't know but my cm is all clumpy and def not fertile now so either way hopefully I BD enough! Well I'm not seeing dh for a week now so I'm done for this month! xClick to expand...

I remember you saying before actually. 

I wonder if you override the time in FF so that all your circles are blue, I think they might give you your crosshairs. 
Might be worth a try? I'm pretty sure that's the only reason they haven't done it for you :thumbup:


----------



## jellyfish24

Glad everything went ok Cheska8. 

Af got me today so onto next cycle.


----------



## StefanieC

Hey ladies, looks like I am now aiming for a BFP by the end of the Paralympics instead as FF has only just given me crosshairs and I don't even think that's right as I played with it a bit and unless my temp goes up again tomorrow it will take them away again :(. Got my blood test tomorrow tho, then just waiting on my scan.


----------



## StefanieC

Well my temp plummeted this morning so there was no ovulation after all :cry:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Sorry your body has decided to have a wonky 5 mins!! Hopefully it's ff just being stupid and you're just gonna ovulate!! Xx

Cheska-glad the op went well sweetie, take a break and some time for you and yours hunni! Xxx

Laura- hoPe you're feeling better hun, not nice fainting at the best of times let alone at work! Hopefully the drs can work out what's wrong xxx

Jellyfish- sorry the witch got ya hun!! Xxx

Afm- drs finally to try and see if it's my prolactin levels that's causing my "brokenness!"
Sounds silly but if it is a prolactinoma it's easily treated and thing can be sorted pretty quickly with it!! 
Wish me luck and I'll update you ASAP 
Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

I think I might take a break until May, go to Florida then start again after May. My body obviously can't hack it


----------



## Satine

Thankyou so much for all your kind words ladies :hugs:

sorry not been about we decided to go away for the week to try to get away from things, it definately helped and although we aren't going to start trying again straight away, I feel positive it will happen for us when the time is right :)

I am going to edit the thread now to just Team GB Bumps for UK bfps so that we can continue and possibly gain to some members to our wonderful thread :D


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Laura- that sounds like a plan sweetie!! I'd love to go to Florida! I bet you'll have an awesome time * mega jealous!* heehee xx

Satine- glad you had a nice week away, a break away from everything! We're all here fr you hunni! Good idea to change the name, we can all stick together and maybe gain some newbies to our group!! Xx

Well afm, went to drs ( he's lovely) told him all my blah de blah , fans he any me straight for blood tests!! So just gotta wait for results prob about a week( boooo!) then see what's occurring after that!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Cheska8

Hey FatMumma that's great they're helping you out. Is your OH getting any tests done too or are you just finding out about you for now? x

Good plan Rach, I love our little group and it was lucky for so many of us, let's hope a new name starts off another wave of BFPs for us. x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi ladies sorry not been about. Had a fun filled weekend. Went camping Friday night , haven't been since I was a kid and it was Alfie's 1st time. He loved it especially toasting marshmallows on the fire. Then Saturday went out with my family and friends as there's been a local jazz festival on thurs to Monday. Even tho Brecon is a small town the Brecon jazz festival is quite famous and brings people from all over the world. It's fab if the weather is nice and thankfully it held up until today. Dion warrick wa here this year. There are all sorts of bands in all the pubs and streets throughout the weekend. There are lots of stalls and food stalls etc. we really enjoyed and then my mum took Alfie home around 9ish so I stayed out with friends so Sunday I was nursing a hangover. 

I don't think DH is gonna get here in time. It's CD10 today and felt some o pain last night. Temp was slightly up this morning but I was late taking it. I had a near positive opk last night and cp is medium to high soft and slightly open so guessing I've it a day or so. He isn't home until thurs evening. Althought strangely my opk just now is not as dark as last nights one. Last night was defo not a positive tho. Almost there. 

A question tho? Does sticky cm come before ewcm then cramy after that? I haven't had ewcm yet still sticky 

Laura do what u feel is right for u huni. Not anyone else. Have an awesome time away and forget about all thing ttc then u can return with a clear head and hopefully a positive head towards ttc again after ur last long cycle x

Jelly sorry AF got u x

Satine it's nice to hear from u hun. It's good to stay positive although I bet it's taking all ur mite. Ur a strong lady an ul get there I'm sure of it x

Steph sorry about ur wobble. Hopefully that's all it is... A wobble and u will o anytime now x

Fatmumma good luck with ur test results. X

Cheska glad things went well and it wasn't too painful for u. I rally hope when u try again u get ur rainbow baby straight away. xxx
Same to u Satine. Xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Lisaloo, I hope I'm not in for too long a wait either. I've not been camping for years either, not sure I could survive without electricity for my hair straightners for more than 24 hours!! Hope O holds off until DH arrives, fingers crossed. What have you got planned for Alfies birthday? Will you have a house full of kids?


----------



## Jo_Bean

oooh Brecon, we used to go there every year and rent out a farmhouse right by Crai reservoir for Christmas :D 

Then they changed the farmhouse around a bit and made it difficult for staying with dogs as they weren't allowed in the living room etc. so we then started going to Pembroke. This is the first year in the last 15 that we haven't been to one or the other for Christmas. Or our normal week in October.

I do love Wales though, my plan is to get enough money together that we can buy a house with outbuildings and do it up as holiday cottages that we rent out and then go and live there. I'll be able to sell all my crafts that I make from my little gift and coffee shop and Dave will sell all his photographs.
:cloud9:


----------



## Satine

Laura time away defo helps and Florida is amazing :)

Lisaloo yeah sticky first as far as I know and I hope your O holds out for DH's return :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Cheska8 said:


> Thanks Lisaloo, I hope I'm not in for too long a wait either. I've not been camping for years either, not sure I could survive without electricity for my hair straightners for more than 24 hours!! Hope O holds off until DH arrives, fingers crossed. What have you got planned for Alfies birthday? Will you have a house full of kids?

i think 24hours is my limit too. i couldnt wait to get home and jump in shower. had fun tho. my friends father know the farmer who owns the field so was completely private, right by the river and pitched the tents under some trees, was lovely. might even do it again this weekend with hubby being home, if its dry. 

i think we are gonna take a few of his friends bowling and he has 5 young cousins so they will all come too. we had a big party last year with bouncy castle and kids entertainer but im so late planning it this year. we've given him the choice of soft play, bouncy castle or bowling and he picked bowling. he loved it a month or so ago when we went, he even beat his dad!


----------



## Lisaloo82

jo i do love Wales. i never realised until i moved away and had Alfie. Brecon is so lovely for kids to grow up. so safe too i hardly lock my door when i go to town, shouldnt say that now il jinx myself.

your future plans sound lovely. i think i know the place in Crai. its only down the road. there are some lovely cottages around here, we stayed in a huge one with open log fire last year for my friends leaving trip before she went to Australia. its at the foot of pen y fan. beautiful.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Satine said:


> Laura time away defo helps and Florida is amazing :)
> 
> Lisaloo yeah sticky first as far as I know and I hope your O holds out for DH's return :dust:

thank you. i hope so too. something needs to go my way, its about time now xx:dohh:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisaloo82 said:


> jo i do love Wales. i never realised until i moved away and had Alfie. Brecon is so lovely for kids to grow up. so safe too i hardly lock my door when i go to town, shouldnt say that now il jinx myself.
> 
> your future plans sound lovely. i think i know the place in Crai. its only down the road. there are some lovely cottages around here, we stayed in a huge one with open log fire last year for my friends leaving trip before she went to Australia. its at the foot of pen y fan. beautiful.

It's a big farmhouse just right by the reservoir with an archway in the middle that you drive through. Or was it called sennybridge :dohh: not sure now!


----------



## Lisaloo82

could be either, youve got Brecon, then Sennybridge then Crai. can you remember the nearest pub ha!? x


----------



## StefanieC

ladies i just wanted to share with you that i called the hospital today and finally have an appointment for my transvaginal u/s!! apparently when the request came in they didn't change my address so they sent it to my old one. the appointment is on August 31st so i still have to wait another 2 weeks but at least i have a date now! :happydance:


----------



## Satine

Aww that's good news for you Stef will be good to know what's going on :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

That's good news Steph. Sorry I think I missed why ur going for a scan. Hope u get the answers u need Hun. I've got my 2nd consultant appointment this Saturday. Hoping it'll be better than 1st one as at least now I'm having cycles again. Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw Satine I love care bears! That's my era and rainbow bright xxx


----------



## Satine

Mine too Lisa, it's Hopeful Heart Bear, needed something more cheery and meaningful :)


----------



## StefanieC

Lisaloo82 said:


> That's good news Steph. Sorry I think I missed why ur going for a scan. Hope u get the answers u need Hun. I've got my 2nd consultant appointment this Saturday. Hoping it'll be better than 1st one as at least now I'm having cycles again. Xx

i can't remember now if i actually mentioned it on this thread or not lol. oh well, its because of my messed up cycles, they are looking for pcos and stuff. my last cycle was 80 days, anovulatory and ended with meds. and this cycle is looking like it may be equally messed up.


----------



## Cheska8

Care bears and rainbow bright was my era too! I loved rainbow bright!!! Ahhh the good old days!


----------



## StefanieC

care bears are brilliant, i remember watching the care bears movie like a million times when i was little.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hope that all goes well Stefanie!

I'm 7-8dpo at the mo. No symptoms or anything. Got sore boobs from 6dpo but I get that every cycle. Not feeling too hopeful but we did everything right so I will just wait and see! x


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck MrsS! When will you be testing?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Satine

Woo chart looking good Mrs S :)

Feel free to join me with the CareBear idea if you want ladies :D


----------



## Cheska8

I'll go Rainbow Bright then! :happydance:


----------



## MrsSmartie

I don't know... I will try to hang on til 14dpo but I have I.C.s if I feel too weak. Quite chilled this month at the mo in comparison to the last few cycles! If I hang on til Tuesday then that should be okay. x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisaloo82 said:


> could be either, youve got Brecon, then Sennybridge then Crai. can you remember the nearest pub ha!? x

It's Crai reservoir. The big white house is on the main from from Brecon :thumbup: 



StefanieC said:


> ladies i just wanted to share with you that i called the hospital today and finally have an appointment for my transvaginal u/s!! apparently when the request came in they didn't change my address so they sent it to my old one. the appointment is on August 31st so i still have to wait another 2 weeks but at least i have a date now! :happydance:

Woo!! Nice - not too long to wait then!!



Cheska8 said:


> Care bears and rainbow bright was my era too! I loved rainbow bright!!! Ahhh the good old days!

And me :haha: we're all 80s babies then!



MrsSmartie said:


> Hope that all goes well Stefanie!
> 
> I'm 7-8dpo at the mo. No symptoms or anything. Got sore boobs from 6dpo but I get that every cycle. Not feeling too hopeful but we did everything right so I will just wait and see! x

Come on MrsS :dust: do it for the team!!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I loved care bears and Rainbow bright! What were the little furry things called? I had a green one and a rainbow bright & starlite. I also had a video, it was part cartoon then turned into someone dressed up as rainbow bright, it was quite odd, I'm sure I'm not imaging it! 

MrsS, chart looks really good! I have to say my IC's didn't have great lines for some time, highly recommend superdrug tests.

Stef - great news about your scan, hope it gives you some answers


----------



## Lisaloo82

Satine said:


> Mine too Lisa, it's Hopeful Heart Bear, needed something more cheery and meaningful :)

Ah defo hun. Hope it brings u luck. Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

ttcbambino#1 said:


> I loved care bears and Rainbow bright! What were the little furry things called? I had a green one and a rainbow bright & starlite. I also had a video, it was part cartoon then turned into someone dressed up as rainbow bright, it was quite odd, I'm sure I'm not imaging it!
> 
> MrsS, chart looks really good! I have to say my IC's didn't have great lines for some time, highly recommend superdrug tests.
> 
> Stef - great news about your scan, hope it gives you some answers

They are calle sprites. Twink was the one with rainbow brite all the time. 

Aaaw memories. 

Yeah a few of us r 80's babies then. I was 82!

Here's some more.... Strawberry shortcake. He-man. She-ra. Thundercats


----------



## Lisaloo82

Got everything crossed for u MrsS. 

Good luck Steph. 

Afm it's 24hrs til DH is home and 24hrs and 5minutes til il be BD'ing ha! Temps t still low and haven't had a positive opk yet. Although today I thought cm looked a bit creamy but nothing else matches up. Tonight it was somewhere between creamy and stretchy. Hope I've not missed it. Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

So excited! Just got peak on my cbfm. My opk this am was 95% there. Hoping my early evening one will be blazing positive!!! He's home about 1am so with any luck we will make it!! Xx


----------



## StefanieC

perfect timing! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Awww Lisaloo, how perfect is that?!!! :happydance: Jump on that man of yours as soon as he sets foot in the door and then again tomorrow! I reckon all the stars are lining up for you and this is YOUR cycle!!! Just think of all the hpts you can pee on in a week or so and you MUST post them on here as soon as you're done so I can get my fill of squinting at your tests!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks cheska. I'm gonna maybe surprise him with some sexy underwear under my dressing gown. Don't want him thinking I'm just jumping on him for 1 reason. Ha. 

I promised myself I want gonna poas early this time. Had so many Evap last time. My lp was 12-13 days last cycle so really really gonna try stick it out. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo82 said:


> Thanks cheska. I'm gonna maybe surprise him with some sexy underwear under my dressing gown. Don't want him thinking I'm just jumping on him for 1 reason. Ha.
> 
> I promised myself I want gonna poas early this time. Had so many Evap last time. My lp was 12-13 days last cycle so really really gonna try stick it out. Xx

:flasher:

Ok, I'll try not to hassle you too much then, I'll be on my bestest behaviour! x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Il cave cheska I have 50 10miu tests from amazon in the cupboard. I ordered just before AF arrived. I have frer and cb digi which I defo wont do til after AF due. Defo! 

I'm getting so excited! O pain has just started. DH is 10 hours away! One thing that's confusing me is my cm. it's not ewcm it's more creamy. Not proper creamy like after o but defo creamy. Cp is high tho. X


----------



## Cheska8

Hurry up home Mr Lisaloo!!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

he better get home soon!!! I used to get EWCM in the lead up to OV, when I actually O'd my cm would be more watery, not stretchy


----------



## Lisaloo82

Got my positive opk tonight!!!! 3 hours to wait! Xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Yay, perfect timing!!!!


----------



## Cheska8

Woooo Lisaloo, less than 3 hours till the swimmers set off on their journey to your eggy!!! Hehe! Have a fab night hun! xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

OMG Lisa!

That will be perfect timing! When we conceived bean I got my peak on the CBFM in the morning, a semi positive opk in the afternoon, a dark opk at 5pm and then we DTD at 12:30 :thumbup:

We know what you'll be doing tonight :sex::sex::sex: you go girl! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Hey girls! Sorry I've been AWOL!! Couldn't get on for some reason!! 

Go climb your man lisaloo, hahaha!! Get swimming mini mr lisaloos!!

Cheska, I'm an 83 baby and loved she-ra and thundercats and trap door!! Hahaha!! 

Ttcbambino- how are you sweetie? Xx

Steph- good luck with your scan hun xx

Jo- bean- how you feeling treacle? Xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi fatmomma :) I'm good thanks, not a lot to report really. I feel so much better now that I don't feel that distant nausea feeling. I do feel quite tired all the time though and my jeans are finally going to have to get packed away, they are too tight, wore them to work yesterday and it just felt so good to get them off by the end of the day! I even drove home with the button undone :haha:

Leggings it is from now on I think!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

:hi: Fatmumma

We're all a bit poorly in our house at the moment, but all good in general! Trying to find the time to get on here more, not always successful! 

Thunder cats are amazing, thunder, thunder, thunder, thunder catsssssssssssss!!! And trap door was brilliant too! I alos used to like rod and emu, my nanny used to call me grotbags after the witch in that programme!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Jo-bean- I used to used a hair band elastic between the hole and button, so theyre not so tight!! And jeggings and leggings are fab!! Xx

Ttcbambino- sorry everyone is poorly!! It's like dominoes isn't it, when one gets it it's never ending!!
What about danger mouse and superted?! I found some DVDs in 99p store of them and now my son loves them!!!
I've got the theme tune to trapdoor in my head now..." don't you open that trapdoor...you're a fool if you dare!!" hahaha!
Xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I had an orange dangermouse lunch box and matching flask, penfold was on the flask!


----------



## StefanieC

argh i just called up for my blood test results and they still haven't looked at them so i have to wait til Monday to call again :growlmad:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ttcbambino- I am now officially mega jealous of your lunchbox!! Hahaha!!

Stef- how bad is that making you wait!! They need a royal kick up the ass!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Cheska8

FatMumma, you really got 5 kids AND want another?!! That's good going hun! How old are your kids? Is your house like a mad house? I struggle to keep my house in order with me OH and one cat!! :haha:

I used to have My Little Pony lunch boxes and a Forever Friends one when I was more "grown up"! 

Sorry you have to wait till Monday Stef, how frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Sorry about the wait Stef, hate it when things like that happen.

Ooh my little pony, loved that too, not too keen on the new versions, they all look like skinny supermodels with lollipop heads! In my day they were chunky, like proper ponies!


----------



## StefanieC

i loved my little pony! i didn't know there were new ones.


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies...once again, sorry for being awol...I'm just so busy at the moment, finding it hard to post on more than my journal. Loving all the retro cartoon talk. I'm a '79 baby, so all the stuff mentioned has really hit my memory! I was a big my little pony fan- had a load of them, and the stable. My friend had the castle, and I was so jealous!

I was also a HUGE thundercats fan...and He-Man and She-ra... And Dungeons and Dragons...Children of the Sun.... Family Ness... Don't get me started, I LOVE talking about kiddies programmes from when we were young... They don't make them like they used to!

As for TTC and me, had a bit of a surprise with my OPKs this last week- I usually get loads of EWCM before O, but didnt have any this cycle. I did a random OPK at the start of the week, and it had a dark (but not positive) line. I'd not been BDing leading up to it (except one last week). Managed to get a couple in, and think I probably O'd yesterday (temps aren't clear, but BB's feel like I've just O'd- usually get painful the day after). Was a little annoyed that my SMEP didn't happen once again, but at least I've had two, what are hopefully well times BD's this month, with another a week before so everything will ahve been nice and fresh...

Not sure where my ewcm went this month though :shrug:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi anniepie! Was wondering how you were doing. My friend had the castle and I was soooo jealous too! Sounds good timing with the BDing, roll on 2 weeks to see if we can be celebrating with you! :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo has gone very quiet, wonder what she's up to ....... :winkwink: :sex: :winkwink: :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hmm, temp down a bit and spotting after BD. I cracked and bfn hpt today. I think I'm probably on my way out this momnth. Oh well, going to Paris end of next week so can just enjoy that. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Jo_Bean said:


> OMG Lisa!
> 
> That will be perfect timing! When we conceived bean I got my peak on the CBFM in the morning, a semi positive opk in the afternoon, a dark opk at 5pm and then we DTD at 12:30 :thumbup:
> 
> We know what you'll be doing tonight :sex::sex::sex: you go girl!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Omg jo that's more or less the same as what's happened with me. Got peak then near positiv opk in am then darker in pm then DTD around 1.30am and again about 1pm just for luck. 

Fingers crossed my story ends like urs!! Xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Good luck Lisa! Good timing! Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi ladies sorry not been on. Had Alfie's bday Friday and had busy day went bowling (kicked DH arse may I add, even Alfie beat him) then went to my mums for some dinner wine and scrabble. Had a nice day. 

Had my consultant appointment this am. Blood work is all back to normal levels. So no longer in menopausal range. He said as its happened once I could still be at risk of premature menopause but lets hope not. He's pushing a hsg test through for me which is really nice of him. He's eager as he says he wants me to have a baby before or if my ovaries decide to have a little nap again. All positive this morning tho. Much better than last time. He even looked at my chart on FF for me and he thinks I O'd cd13 or 14. So timing is looking good. Xxx

Ps remembered another thing from my childhood. Not a cartoon but my most favourite toys of all time.... Sylvanian families!! I had the yellow camper van and took it everywhere xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

MrsS 11dpo is still early. Sending u lots of dust! Xxxx


----------



## Cheska8

All sounding good Lisaloo, really hope this is your month!

I had Sylvanian families too, I had the bakery and the nursery! Loved the little baby ones with their cribs and bottles!

I'm still getting positive pregnancy tests, but it has only been 8 days since the op, hopefully by next weekend they'll be negative again otherwise I need to go back in for another scan to check everything has been removed, and if not back under general for round 2. Really don't want that.


----------



## Cheska8

MrsSmartie said:


> Hmm, temp down a bit and spotting after BD. I cracked and bfn hpt today. I think I'm probably on my way out this momnth. Oh well, going to Paris end of next week so can just enjoy that. X

MrsS I think you're still in with a good shot, the spotting could have been implantation bleeding, I had spotting 10 and 11DPO when I got my BFP so I think you are still in the running! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've got everything crossed for u cheska that u get that negative my next weeked xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Cheska8 said:


> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, temp down a bit and spotting after BD. I cracked and bfn hpt today. I think I'm probably on my way out this momnth. Oh well, going to Paris end of next week so can just enjoy that. X
> 
> MrsS I think you're still in with a good shot, the spotting could have been implantation bleeding, I had spotting 10 and 11DPO when I got my BFP so I think you are still in the running! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Cheska. Feeling quite nauseous and temp still okay so FXd! AF had got me by now last cycle. Hope all your hormones regulate soon and you don't need anything else doing. You've been very brave xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Really hope you get your BFP hun, do you have any other symptoms that you don't normally have? When will you test again if AF doesn't show? 

Thanks, I hope I do get my BFN soon so that I can sort my head out and start looking for a BFP again instead!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Well I just did a test and I swear there is a bit of a pink line. But so faint I can barely tell. Think it could be line eye! I don't want to get excited but I will check with FMU tomorrow... I can't get a pic up here :-( x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Omg I soooo hope so!! We're due another bfp too! Go MrsS I'm cheering u on xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Well I have done 4 I.Cs now, one with FMU. And they all have the faintest little line in the right place. So faint that I can't even really tell if it's pink or not! But they have def appeared before the 3 mins so hopefully not evap. Will go and buy a frer as soon as I can but it's Sunday and everywhere is closed! Argh! X


----------



## Cheska8

That's exactly what my ICs were, so so so faint, but my FRER def showed me a line, can't wait for you to test! Wish you lived near me, I'd drive round with one of my FRERs for you!!! Good luck sweetie, so excited for you!


----------



## anniepie

mrsS go get an frer...can't wait to see the result! was your temp back up this morning.

cheska hope your body clears the pregnancy hormones soon hun...

afm, got my corsshairs this morning but didn't like where they were so moved them from cd20 to cd22. So I'm officially in another tww...hope its not as hard as the last one was on me...


----------



## MrsSmartie

I've got myself all excited now! I can't wait to get to the shop! I will post on here as soon as I have done a frer. I even saved my FMU in a pot to use! Lol x


----------



## MrsSmartie

My temp isn't high but still above coverline. My ticker takes you to my chart. X


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck MrsS, got everything crossed for you!

Thanks Anniepie, GL to you for this 2ww too, I tried looking at your chart but it won't let me, did you get a few BD sessions in around CD20 and 22 so you have all bases covered?


----------



## anniepie

we got one in on cd20 and another cd22 so pretty good (if o was cd22) not so great if 20-but the feel if my body and the look of my chart I'm pretty sure it was cd22


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Annie - I hope this 2ww doesn't drag and you get that BFP at the end of it x

MrsS - I got better lines on SMU for some reason! :test: Bring on that BFP! 

Lisaloo - could youb have timed :sex: any better?!

Got everything crossed for you ladies!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Oh and MrsS my BFP temp on my chart was 36.8, then it dropped and went up again a bit, my temp never went higher than 36.96, so don't worry too much about the temp x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yeah me too - I think my temp only went up above 37 at about 21DPO (yes I carried on temping :haha:)

Good luck!!


----------



## StefanieC

I'm 10dpo today according to ff, but I could be 11dpo or not have ovulated at all :shrug: either way bfn this morning.


----------



## MrsSmartie

I caved and showed the tests to DH. He agrees that there are definately faint lines on them, we did another IC and the same, def came up in the time. He reckons they are pink too. Just bought frers, clearblue and boots cheapies so will head home soon! Xx


----------



## StefanieC

MrsSmartie said:


> I caved and showed the tests to DH. He agrees that there are definately faint lines on them, we did another IC and the same, def came up in the time. He reckons they are pink too. Just bought frers, clearblue and boots cheapies so will head home soon! Xx

Eek exciting!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Woohoo!! Go mrs S!!! GO PEE FOR GB!!! Haha!!

Cheska- fxd for your bfn( sounds crazy saying that) so you can get going on your road again!! :hugs:
yes my house is like a loony bin, I had a mc just after my youngest son so I feel like someone is missing!( am I being greedy?!) I have Ella(10) Emily(9) Alexa (5) Samuel (3) and William(2)!! I just have this empty hole ,I am so grateful for my kids and understand how people look at me and say " why do you want more?" that's why sometimes I don't comment as much as some of you because I feel guilty talking about them when some of you have tried so hard for so long for your 1st and here's me moaning about ttc #6! :0( 

Ok feeling sorry for myself session over, can't wait to see if Mrs S gets her overdue BFP!!
Crossing everything for her
Xxxx


----------



## Cheska8

So excited for you MrsS, get home soon and let us know what happens! I reckon this is definitely it for you hun!!! Post a pic too if you can, my fave hobby is staring at other peoples hpts!!! xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ahhhhhh! :bfp: Am in floods! :cry: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-19 11.24.48.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsSmartie

These were my ICs so you can see how faint they were! x
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-19_07.13.54.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cheska8

Wooooooooooo! CONGRATS honey!!! Am seriously over the moon for you, you've totally made my day!! Well done, so deserved too! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

Congrats MrsS! :happydance:


----------



## Cheska8

I lurve the CB digi, no mistaking it sweetie you're freaking pregnant!!! My ICs were exactly the same as yours, so faint that you daren't believe it. So happy for you! xxx


----------



## anniepie

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

HALLE-FUCKING-LUYAH!!! Yeeeeeeeeyyyy!! Omg im soooooo happy for you!!!! That break from work obviously did the business!!! Xxxx


----------



## Satine

Wooooooooooo what fab news to come back to :dance: congrats MrsS :D

Sorry I have been absent ladies, for some reason I could not get on here at all via my laptop. Missed all the 80's Cartoon chat but I love all that stuff and also The Raggy Dolls :D

I am waiting for my bundle or tests to arrive in the post to be able to see my BFN aswell.


----------



## Jo_Bean

:yipee::happydance::dance::wohoo:
Congrats MrsS!!!

My ICs and FRER were just as faint :thumbup:

Go you!! You've broken the dry spell of bfps for team GB!! 

Now let's let the rest roll in!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hoooray!!!!!! Huge congrats MrsS!!! Fan bloody tastic news, so happy for you and MrS :happydance:

fatmumma, love all your kids names, just lovely! And I guess only you know when your family is complete, it took me by surprise how much I was desperate for number 2 and also how guilty I feel making Liv share me & DH! As soon as Liv was born though I knew I'd do it all again in a heartbeat! Fingers crossed for number 6 x


----------



## Cheska8

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Cheska- fxd for your bfn( sounds crazy saying that) so you can get going on your road again!! :hugs:
> yes my house is like a loony bin, I had a mc just after my youngest son so I feel like someone is missing!( am I being greedy?!) I have Ella(10) Emily(9) Alexa (5) Samuel (3) and William(2)!! I just have this empty hole ,I am so grateful for my kids and understand how people look at me and say " why do you want more?" that's why sometimes I don't comment as much as some of you because I feel guilty talking about them when some of you have tried so hard for so long for your 1st and here's me moaning about ttc #6! :0(

Thanks, hopefully by next weekend that BFN will be all mine! And yes it does seem weird desperate for a BFN!! Your desire for a baby is just as valid as ours Hun, don't feel like you can't talk to us about it, just because you have kids already. :hugs:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks guys. I am exhausted now and had a nap. Heartburn also got me bad today. A couple of days ago I had a really vivid dream about walking around this victorian version of my house to 'break a spell' and walked through these empty rooms following the sound of a baby crying. Then I found the baby in a moses basket, picked it up and comforted it and then took it out of the house to care for and the spell was broken. Tried not to dwell on it at the time but my body clearly knew! MrS says he really thought I was preggers this month as well. X


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations mrs s! Such exciting news! 
Well ladies I just about survived and very much enjoyed my wedding day. It was somewhat scarred by a bit of spotting, which was very mild and stopped after about an hour. I've come to the conclusion that it was because it was the day AF would of been due at I really was almost none, I mean if I wasn't obsessed with checking when I wipe I wouldn't of even noticed, still freaked me out though.
Good luck to everyone. Hopefully we will see more bfps soon.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yey everyone's back together!! Except Laura :0(!!

Cheska and ttcbambino- thanks so much girls that means a lot to me!! No one but you lovely tribe of fantastic shoulders of support know how desperately I want another baby, obviously my oh but no one else!! I am so happy to have fab friends like you!!

MASSIVE HUGS FOR ALL MY TTC/BFP GIRLS!! Xxxxx


----------



## Cheska8

That's what we're here for, through the ups and downs, the exciting times and the neurotic times! :haha:

How are you doing this cycle anyway, are you testing in 2 days like your ticker says?


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Well the signs aren't great so I'll prob hold out as long as possible! Af due22nd so if nothing then I'll test!! Not positive at all this cycle!!
Had a wierd weekend.. Saturday I get a call that my new niece ( born 5th aug) had been rushed to hospital and has meningitis!!!! Vvv worried, not only for her of course but my daughter Emily stayed at my aunties house and spent all of Thursday and fri with my sis and baby Olivia ( held her, kissed her thoroughly Molly-coddled her) so now I'm on watch for symptoms in her, she has a weakened immune system anyway with asthma and allergies!! So crappy!!
Then at 12.24am this morning, my sister in law had her baby ( little girl, 5lb 7 no name yet) so I'm stuck between being anxious for one niece and happy for another ones arrival!!! 
I'm so happy for my SIL she made it to 36 wks and she's healthy apart from sore moomoo from forceps , shehad my nephew at 27 wks gestation and he was in nicu for 8 wks!! 
Aaarrrggghhh, what an emotional madness!!

Right gonna chill out! Went on wii fit for a bit hula hooping, well into my stride(6 hoops and up to 600 spins with 62 seconds left) and turned around and my ******* OH was filming me on his phone to bloody upload to Facebook!!! How I didn't kill him I don't know!! Cue dramatic flounce out of room and to bed with hysterically laughing git left to make friends with the sofa!! Maybe a bit of an overreaction but if I ever did that to him I'd never hear the end of it!!! Oh well, maybe Af is gonna be early coz he was <~> this close to having an internal wifi connection with iCloud capability!! 

Hahahahahaha!! 
Night all 
Xxxxx


----------



## anniepie

MrsS kept trying to post to say congrats earlier but was on my mob travelling back from a weekend at the inlaws in the west country and it wouldn't post... so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ps - how funny they * out bar steward!! But didn't * out the f word earlier!!! Hahahaha!!
^^^^ how easily amused am I? :)
Xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congrats on the wedding MrsB

Annie - I live in the west country! You should have waved on the way past :haha:

Fat momma - it's because of the meaning of the B word (no father) I guess the F word is fine because it's not insulting to a specific group of people and we can use it for everyone :shrug:


I could have slept for England last night! Still feel like I could really. It was nice because normally I am tossing and turning all over the place! I will be 15 weeks this week, I'm really hoping I feel something soon. That will be lovely when I can feel bean, it will stop me worrying. Although I've not worried too much since seeing him/her. I just feel like it's all ok. Belly has popped out at the bottom and it looking more rounded (under the flab)

Here's some dust for you ladies, haven't sprinkled any for a while!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cheska8

I'm totally shattered today too, think it's this weird weather knocking us all for six. 

Congrats Mrs Bump on your wedding, hope you had a fab day. Are you off on honeymoon anywhere?

And my hpt came back more faint this morning so hopefully a few more days and I'll be able to proudly post a BFN!! :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

Huge Congrats Mrs S!!


----------



## anniepie

OK ladies, I need some help with chart stalking...

I've had a weird cycle this month. I usually get loads of EWCM leading up to O (like 5-6 days), but this month I've had none (perhaps one teeny tiny bit just on just a couple of days...). I usually O about cd 20, so, I started OPKing about cd17 and it was pretty dark (but not yet positive) from then.

I usually have about 2 days of gradually darkening OPKs before my obvious pos, and then the next day it is virually blank. This cycle, I've had a heap of almost positives, but even at the darkest, it wasn't what I'd call quite positive. Then even as long as 3 days after my 'pos' (darkes) opk, I've still got a pretty good line on my opk. I've not opk'd since that one on Friday.

My temps have gone upto what I consider an ambiguous level, but then came right down to pre-O temp today.

Really not feeling positive about this cycle at all. 

What do you all think?


----------



## anniepie

Jo- we went through Bath on the way home as we stopped off at Cheddar Gorge. I waved at a few BnB girls on the way down, but didn't know you were there, so :hi: a little late :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: waving back :haha:

I've just had a look at your chart. I would be tempted to say you even ov'd earlier, but that would only be because that's when the shift in temps seems to occur. It's not a big shift is it? Do you normally have a bigger shift between temps pre and post ov? I know some ladies don't.

Edit: just looked at your chart from the one before and it is a much more clear temp rise post ov.

Would it be possible that you ov'd around day 12?


----------



## Cheska8

Anniepie, I think you could have O'd on CD20, the temps with the white circles could be knocking FF off a little bit if you took those at different times to normal. As frustrating as it is, I think it'll probably become clearer in the next couple of days. I hate that though, I want to know NOW not in a couple of days!! :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Gosh Id not even entertained the idea of cd12 o. I don't think it is that early. Its not unusual for me to have small rises and falls pre O like that. I normally get sore bbs right from the day after O abduction I had slightly sore bbs from the day after I put the crosshairs but they're not as sore as usual. my post O temps are usually around 36.7. Perhaps I've just not got much progesterone this month :(


----------



## anniepie

Cheska that's when ff put my crosshairs but it just didn't feel right iykwim... as you say...all will become clear in the coming days... everything about TTC is waiting isn't it and I'm someone who likes to know now :haha:


----------



## anniepie

ooh yes the temps with white circles were days I woke later and had really broken sleep (didn't have 3 hrs constant)..so more likely to be lower than showing...


----------



## Jo_Bean

It's so frustrating isn't it :growlmad:

It never makes sense until after we know if AF is here or not, but we need to know before that happens! 

The only reason I said 12 is because that was the only shift I could see. 
It could be a load of things that have affected the temps though, the weather, lack of sleep etc. 

The shape of the line reminds me of my cycle when I temped after getting up - there was less variance in the temps than the cycles when I temped before getting up. So I wonder if you've had a bit of restless sleep? That could explain the lack of variance. I know the weather has effected my sleep, I've been tossing and turning every night, it was only the other day I thought how glad I was that I wasn't temping because all my temps would have been screwed!


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> Cheska that's when ff put my crosshairs but it just didn't feel right iykwim... as you say...all will become clear in the coming days... everything about TTC is waiting isn't it and I'm someone who likes to know now :haha:

Yep it is, I am the most impatient person in the world so this ttc is a right pain in the ass! Part of me is wondering whether next cycle I just write my temps, symptoms and BD's down on a piece of paper and enter them all into FF when I get to CD30 or something!! :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies!

Sorry have been away for ages - just been everywhere and doing lots of thinking.

MrsS - HUGE congratulations xxxxx

I think we're WTT until May now, so I really hope all you ladies have your bumps or babies by then


----------



## Satine

anniepie looks like CD20 to me aswell possibly and today could be implantation ;)

Hi laura, hope things work out for you and I'm sure your time away in New York will help :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

MrsSmartie said:


> Thanks guys. I am exhausted now and had a nap. Heartburn also got me bad today. A couple of days ago I had a really vivid dream about walking around this victorian version of my house to 'break a spell' and walked through these empty rooms following the sound of a baby crying. Then I found the baby in a moses basket, picked it up and comforted it and then took it out of the house to care for and the spell was broken. Tried not to dwell on it at the time but my body clearly knew! MrS says he really thought I was preggers this month as well. X

What was your secret this month Mrs S? Did you do anything different? :happydance:


----------



## MrsSmartie

jellyfish24 said:


> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I am exhausted now and had a nap. Heartburn also got me bad today. A couple of days ago I had a really vivid dream about walking around this victorian version of my house to 'break a spell' and walked through these empty rooms following the sound of a baby crying. Then I found the baby in a moses basket, picked it up and comforted it and then took it out of the house to care for and the spell was broken. Tried not to dwell on it at the time but my body clearly knew! MrS says he really thought I was preggers this month as well. X
> 
> What was your secret this month Mrs S? Did you do anything different? :happydance:Click to expand...

Well this was the first month I really used OPKs properly, I did SMEP, so BD every other day and then every day for 3 days once I got my first pos OPK (although they did stay pos for about 5 days so that confused me) and I used preseed every time around O and elevated my hips as long as possible after. So did the works really! I was taking herbal stress relief tablets and evening primrose oil which really settled my moods and anxiety in the TWW.

Hoping I have a sticky bean and that everybody gets their BFPs soon (or BFN and then BFP in Cheska's case!) And have a great time in NY Laura! I will def be sticking around on this thread though! I love you all :hugs:xx


----------



## laurac1988

Make sure you do stick around 

You ladies dont mind me hanging around despite being WTT now, do you?


----------



## Jo_Bean

of course not!

I'm still hanging around and I'm not ttc!

We're just a nice merry band of ladies that should stick together anyway, we all started the same despite what paths we have now taken.


----------



## Cheska8

MrsSmartie said:


> Hoping I have a sticky bean and that everybody gets their BFPs soon (or BFN and then BFP in Cheska's case!) And have a great time in NY Laura! I will def be sticking around on this thread though! I love you all :hugs:xx

Thanks MrsS! Come on BFN, come get me!! :haha:



laurac1988 said:


> Make sure you do stick around
> 
> You ladies dont mind me hanging around despite being WTT now, do you?

No of course not hun, we're all in this together, for whatever we each decide to do and when we decide to do it! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Glad to have you all hanging around :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

Thanks Mrs S H&H 9 months to you! We are doing smep at the moment (properly this time) although done some extra reading and i think we have done a boo boo. I didn't realise that hot tubs can cause up to 3months fertility problems within males?
Now my father being the nutter he is bought a hot tub 2 months ago, my mum is totally petrified of water and is so angry at him for getting it (its actually really funny) he sits there most evenings in the dark with the lights in the pool and the music from it on. Now my hubby has been in it twice in 2 months... any harm done do you girls reckon? I know its impossble to predict or whether its a myth just not sure..I told him to keep off it for a little while just in case :winkwink:

God I sound so paranoid now :blush:


----------



## laurac1988

don't reckon so hun. Think about all the folk who have hot tubs in their houses and have healthy children. sure you'll be fine xx


----------



## jellyfish24

yeah I also thought about the men that say they go to the gym to 'work out' and sit in the sauna or hot tub for an hour lol!!


----------



## laurac1988

exactly


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

I don't think he's boiled his swimmers!! Hahaha!

We should all stick together, whether carrying a bun, making a bun or waiting to make the dough!! :0) xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Jellyfish - although they say not to go in hot tubs in early pregnancy, I didn't realise I was preggers and we went on holiday and had a private hot tub, we went in there all the time for the 5 days we were away, it was the Friday that we came back when I realised I was pregnant. According to my scan and my appointments so far, it doesn't appear to have done any damage (fx'd) I think it's when you have a baby in there that they warn you not to use it. Just prolonged sitting in hotter than normal water - they say the same about baths.

I'd said, get on in, if anything it helped to put us in the mood!
You might want to check what chemicals he uses though, some of them can change your ph levels *down there*.

Fatmomma - I want cookie dough ice cream now! Your fault!


----------



## anniepie

JellyFish, I agree with the other ladies- don't stress it. And men make their little fella's so quickly, the turnover rate should mean that the odd day in a hot tub won't be a big deal. If he were in it every day, it might be more likely to be an issue, but it's like laptops- using them are supposed to fry the :spermy: but people still get pregnant with their OH's using them all the time...

Oh no...cookie dough ice cream is my favourite...I want some too!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Cookie dough for me please too!

*not helping with the weightloss... but then neither is going to NYC*


----------



## Cheska8

:icecream: Nom :icecream: Nom :icecream: Nom :icecream:


----------



## laurac1988

So annoyed, just having to share a post everywhere about a donor who is dangerous. Why do dangerous donors exist?! Why amongst all the genuine donors are there violent, obsessive nutters?!

Makes me sad :(


----------



## Lisaloo82

Omg MrsS so sorry I missed ur BFP announcement. Massive massive congrats. I was in the car earlier with DH and my eyes filled up and I said Awww out loud. Had to explain to him about Lil group. I think I bored him an he wished he hadn't asked. So so happy for u. I hope urs is the start of another BFP streak! 

Congrats on your wedding MrsB! R u going on honeymoon? 

Hi Laura and Satine nice to see u both back x

So FF gave me crosshairs today for 17th aug. DH got home early hours of 17th so really hope we could our precious eggy this time. Cos of timibg wr only managed to get 2 bd attemps in, 2nd was probably useless as it wa only 12 hours after 1st one ha! 
Would be fantastic conceiving on alfies bday too. Lucky maybe. I got dotted crosshairs. Not sure why. Maybe cos I didn't report any ewcm. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aah Raggy dolls. My fav! 

Raggy Dolls, Raggy Dolls 
Dolls like you and me!


----------



## StefanieC

Hey ladies, bad news I started spotting this morning so looks like af is on her way so another cycle for me. However if it is af then it means I've had a natural cycle after that nightmare last one. I'm definitely giving soy another go but I'm going to increase it a bit so I'll be doing 160mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6-7.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Aww Stef sorry af might be coming, as you say there's a positive to take from it though. 

Lisaloo, great timing hun, wouldn't worry too much about the time between BD, we BD every day, sometimes twice, on the the cycle we got our BFP, so poor DH's swimmers must have been quite depleted lol!!!! I'd say it's dotted because of cm too, I'm sure the next few temps should get you solid crosshairs xx

Laura, good to see you back hun, but sad times about that horrid donor. Hope you hang around till your ready to TTC again, it'd be a shame to lose people, this is such a great group xx

Mrs Bump - congrats on the wedding, hope you had a lovely day xx


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry to hear AF is on her way Stef, great news you've had a natural cycle though. :happydance:

Lisaloo definitely dtd at the right time, fingers crossed for you! Have you decided which day you'll test? How long is hubby home for? Will he still be here by the time you'd find out?


----------



## Cheska8

ttcbambino#1 said:


> we BD every day, sometimes twice, on the the cycle we got our BFP, so poor DH's swimmers must have been quite depleted lol!!!!

Jesus woman, you're a machine!!! :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Cheska8 said:


> ttcbambino#1 said:
> 
> 
> we BD every day, sometimes twice, on the the cycle we got our BFP, so poor DH's swimmers must have been quite depleted lol!!!!
> 
> Jesus woman, you're a machine!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I was very determined!!! Plus if we did it lots then it didn't always have to be about baby making, iykwim?? Poor Stu, he's not getting anywhere near as much now :blush:


----------



## Satine

Sorry AF might be coming Stef but at least you do see a slight positive from it :hugs:

Lisaloo your chart is looking fab and timing seems good to me ;)

Laura that is sad news, hope it hasn't affected anyone you know?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh Stef :hugs: but like you said, it's so much better than the nightmare cycle you had last time!

Maybe an increase in Soy will help :D

If you bump into Lolly in my journal, she took soy and she has some good advice to pass on - I'm sure she won't mind you asking her xx


----------



## laurac1988

Careful with soy. My 60 day cycle was down to that. 

Sorry for the rant but I'm so absolutely annoyed by this.

As you can see from my countdown, me and DP are heading to NYC VERY soon. Dp's work today have informed her that they have changed her holiday dates. There's a bit of a saga behind this

She originally booked her holiday for 10th - 24th september when she started the job, but when she got the slip back for the holiday they had approved not those dates, but the 1st to 14th September. She asked them three times to change it, but they didn't, so in the end she told them not to worry, and she will book a holiday around the new dates. 

Having booked NYC and had it booked for a few months, TODAY they tell her they've changed it back to the original dates. They do not match the dates I have off work. The reason they have changed it back is that her new dates cover most of the paralympics. 

Her manager has said she needs to show proof of the booking, but they still can't guarantee they will change it back. 

I don't know what to do if they won't change it back. I'm so annoyed. We've had a s**t year in which my sister has tried to commit suicide, we've suffered a miscarriage and I'm now going through fertility testing. We NEED this holiday. 

I'm heartbroken. Literally sobbing


----------



## StefanieC

Oh hun I'm really sorry to hear this :hugs:

I took soy this cycle and its been half the length of my last one and is finishing naturally it seems whereas I had to take meds to make af arrive last time and I seem to have ovulated on it too so maybe I'm one of those it helps as I have irregular cycles etc :).


----------



## Lisaloo82

Cheska8 said:


> Lisaloo definitely dtd at the right time, fingers crossed for you! Have you decided which day you'll test? How long is hubby home for? Will he still be here by the time you'd find out?

FF had said to test 30th. I really want to wait til after AF is due but I know il crack. DH only here for few more days then not back until 6th ish sept. x


----------



## anniepie

So sorry to hear your stresses Laura, I really hope they sort this out. Does your DP hav emails or anything showing the correspondence about the original mess up, or was it all done verbally? :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

nope no emails was all verbal. However she does have in writing the dates that they originally approved. I just phoned ACAS for advice and sent her back in to her manager. FX...


----------



## Satine

Laura I am sure they have to honour all holidays that are booked especially if they made her move the dates in the first place! Hope it gets sorted asap for you.

AFM I have just taken my first pregnancy test since my MC two weeks ago and :bfn: :dance: never thought I would be happy to see that but defo am, just FXed that Cheska's arrives soon now :)


----------



## anniepie

Hope they get it sorted....

My cycle is totally wacky...I'm actually now wondering if perhaps I've not O'd at all yet. I did another OPK yesterday and still getting fairly substantial line (though not positive)... will keep testing I think and see if perhaps I get some very late ewcm and pos opk... Frustrating :grr:


----------



## anniepie

Satine, glad you've got your BFN... will you be waiting another cycle before TTC again?


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yey BFN for Satine!! 
I'm out for sure today, witch is in the taxi on her way!! What a cow!!

Got my results back , prolactin level :240 but they wouldn't tell me what units it's in so gotta go see dr on 3rd to "have a chat"! Xx


----------



## Satine

Thanks anniepie, well we had planned to yes but we did BD the last couple of days which would have been O time, if I did O but guess what will be will be. It just kind of happened that way, a few months without does that to you :haha:

Keep testing hun if you are not sure for maybe a couple more days, your chart looks good though as you did have EWCM and a dip then a rise.


----------



## anniepie

It was hardly any EWCM- I tend to get patchy EWCM- not unusual for me to have a small patch, then it goes away, then I get a load for a goo 5-6 days before O. Apparently you can get patchy EWCM if you get ovarian cysts which I know I do...


----------



## Satine

Oh ok hun well yeah might be best to keep testing for a few more days then just incase and keep Bd'ing ;)


----------



## laurac1988

I seemed to get loads of EWCM on Evening Primrose Oil. also upped my water intake too


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hope the hols get sorted Laura, just what you don't need right now you poor thing.

Anniepie - must be frustrating, if it's any help I get ewcm randomly too and I'm still getting what I would liken to ewcm. Hope it sorts itself out soon.

Satine- Hooray!!!! I'm so pleased to hear the BFN showed up!

Fatmumma - thats a long time to wait to see the doctor, what a pain! The lady I sit next to in work just had some tests too and she also can't see the doctor for 2 weeks. xx


----------



## laurac1988

Holiday is sorted. Once DP showed them their confirmation of holiday dates letter and said she had spoken to ACAS... they sorted it fairly fast


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yey! That good news they sorted it out Laura!

Ttc bambino- the drs love to keep us waiting!! It's not like we waiting as it is eh?!
Hopefully it'll be sorted!
Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Laura - phew! Not you can look forward to your AMAZING holiday!!!! :thumbup: I used EPO and that really helped with my CM too.

Rach - Congrats again hun on the :bfn: so so so happy for you that you can move forward. I'll be trying my best to join you this week!

Fat Mumma - the 3rd seems like ages away, hope it comes around fast for you.

Anniepie - I think you probably did ov, maybe tomorrow will shed more light ....


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congrats on the BFN Satine and I'm really glad all is sorted with the holiday Laura, you're going to have such a nice time! My clearblue digi display has gone off now :-( I will wait a week or so and then do the other one. Did the other FRER today just to enjoy my two lines and they were nice and dark today.

Good luck and baby dust to the guys who are waiting, if EWCM is a worry I would say to use lots of preseed to make up for it xxx


----------



## anniepie

I've never had a problem with EWCM before this cycle- I always have plenty...just wacko cycle :wacko:

At last my opk has faded to almost blank... also took away my 'override' data on FF (had overridden FF's cd20 line to cd22) and now FF is putting a solid line on cd 22 anyway :dohh:


----------



## Cheska8

Argh I hate it when you feel you're getting somewhere in your 2ww and then FF moves the goalposts!!! Good luck anniepie, hope you get your well deserved BFP in a week or so. X


----------



## anniepie

temp is right down to pre o level today...not looking good. Thinking probably anovulatory cycle with some random high temps from sleep disturbance...


----------



## Cheska8

FF still has the solid line though Anniepie, really hope it's not an anovulatory cycle. Last cycle my 4 and 5dpo were both below the coverline so hopefully the same for you and tomorrow they'll go back up. x


----------



## StefanieC

I did a test this morning as I woke to no spotting or anything but it was bfn. Plus ff has now.taken away my crosshairs and saying I didn't even ovulate yet :( so I just don't know what that spotting was yesterday unless af is going to show up.properly later today rather than when I wake up in the morning like usual. I just don't know what's going on :cry:


----------



## Satine

Stef did it take them away because you put in that you had EWCM? 

anniepie hope it sorts itself out again :(


----------



## StefanieC

Satine said:


> Stef did it take them away because you put in that you had EWCM?
> 
> anniepie hope it sorts itself out again :(

It looks like its the low temp this morning as I don't get them back if I take the ewcm off :(


----------



## anniepie

took out one of my two + OPK entries in FF (don't reckon either were really +) and FF took away my crosshairs...


----------



## Lisaloo82

I had big temp drop today??? No symptoms to report really apart from bloated and feel a bit damp down there from cm. sorry tmi. 

Is anyone else In the tww with me? Xx


----------



## anniepie

implantation dip perhaps?? right sort of time...

I could be in the tww but not convinced I actually did O...could be about 6dpo...


----------



## Lisaloo82

I thought maybe that. But so much conflicting info online. Some say it's a myth. 

I 5dpo so if u did o we r around the same. How long is ur usual luteal phase hun. When will u test x


----------



## anniepie

My LP is usually 10 days, but has been as short as 8 days, and last cycle it even reached 12 days (wohoo!)...BUT, last month I didn't test early, and that messed with my brain- I figure I test early and get a bfn, but I can deal with that as it's early, but at the same time, I convince myself I'm out, therefore when AF shows, I'm not quite so gutted. Last month I found REALLY hard and was a wreck when AF showed :cry: This month I'm peeing on sticks to my hearts delight even though I'm not convinced I O'd. First pee was at 4dpo as I got darkish lines on OPKs for about 6 days so just wanted to make sure! Next planning to pee on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm trying to hold off poas for a bit. Luckily I'm preoccupied at the min cos DH is home but he goes back to work tomos night. I think I will prob try to hold out til at least Sunday. Il be 9dpo then xx good luck huni. Got everything crosses for u x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Is it normal to have a some brown discharge at this stage and occasional cramps? My head tells me yes but I'm a bit scared! Xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

is it when AF would be due MrsS? I would say it's fine, only worry if it's bright red xx


----------



## Satine

^^ wss, at the beginning it's when the baby is bedding down etc so they say, as long as its only brown it's all good :)


----------



## anniepie

temps are still ambigous... last night at this morning I've been getting a few AF like cramps...think she's probably on her way... Next month is likely already out for me too as DH will be away :cry:


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw sorry sorry Annie, that sucks :( :hugs:


----------



## Satine

Aww sorry annie, you are not out yet though :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry to hear that Annie. And it sucks ur OH is away too. I'm lucky for once DH is back home in time for next cycle. Two in a row hasn't happened in nearly a year! Xx

Afm no symptoms really. Woke with headache and needing a wee actually woke me up at 5.30am normally I can ignore it til I get up but couldn't hold it. That's about it really. 

DH goes back to work today too :-( boo!


----------



## anniepie

Thinking of booking an appointment to chat to my GP when AF arrives this time. It'll be over a year of trying...


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's a good idea Annie.

We went after a year of trying. It will be good to just talk to them and have a couple of tests, blood tests etc. It will feel like you are moving in the right direction and doing something about it.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hopefully it isn't AF Annie but yeah I thonk the GP is a good idea just to get some more info. Thanks girls, it was so light and gone now. I'm sure it's fine. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

MrsS I'm sure it'll be fine, through all of my early appointments everyone said it was really common and is totally safe. Mine was quite heavy so as long as it's light then you've got nothing to worry about.

Anniepie really hope it's not AF on the way, sorry OH is away next month, that's a shame.


----------



## laurac1988

That's a good idea Annie. It does make you feel proactive. Although they dont leave you with much blood...


----------



## anniepie

gah, I hate needles...:(


----------



## laurac1988

Same.

Dunno if I should be worried about this. I woke up this morning with what felt like period pains. Went to the loo just now and I'm spotting brown blood. Tell me this isn't AF?!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi Laura how u feeling. Missed u on here the last few weeks xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've had that before. When my cycles were messed up and it had been a while since last one. Doc said it was most probably an ovulation bleed. Is it around the right time for you? Did u get any o pain x


----------



## laurac1988

I've been doing tests the last few days and no lines to be seen. Well... ickle faint ones but nothing to write home about. It was brown... so might have just been a random bit of blood... dunno

Am feeling ok. Planning for NYC and talked DP into Florida at end of Feb - so we'll be back on the TTC wagon come March 

Hope you're good xxx


----------



## anniepie

I wouldn't worry too much about random mid-cycle bleeding Laura-it happens. If if keeps happening go get checked out...


----------



## laurac1988

Will do 

I'm not worried... it was just a bit random. Was like... "oh... hello" lol


----------



## anniepie

yeah its a horrid feeling when you get that-feel cheated out of period free days!! about 8 yrs ago I had almost non-stop bleeding for 6 months-I had a day off here and there. Sometime it was just brown spotting, other times it was full on gushing blood.... after heaps if investigations it was put down to nothing :dohh: popped me on the pill to regulate and not happened since :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

oh jees. Would NOT enjoy that


----------



## anniepie

nope! It completely drained me!!


----------



## anniepie

so removed two ninja temps on my chart and the crosshairs are back. Got home from work, cracked open an hpt...and...AF arrived before I peed...just brown spotting so far, but she's got me I know...


----------



## laurac1988

How rude Annie! :-(


----------



## MrsSmartie

FXd, she may not get going Annie. That's what I thought and it was implantation bleed xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Timimg is good for IB Annie x


----------



## anniepie

AF is here :( cycle 13...though as I said, DH won't likely be around :(


----------



## ttcbambino#1

sorry af got you annie xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Aw sorry Annie :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Oh sorry Hun big hugs xx


----------



## StefanieC

aw i'm sorry hun :hugs:

afm, af didn't arrive after that spotting so i'm still waiting on it *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Satine

sorry Annie :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks ladies...I feel so fed up right now :'(


----------



## StefanieC

ok i'm officially confused now, 've been doing opks every day after the weirdness of last cycle just in case my ovulation goes weird again, well this afternoon and tonight i have had nearly positives again but i'm supposed to be 14dpo today. so do you think this means i didn't ovulate and i might be about to? if that is whats happening then its bad timing as DH is away all weekend and isn't back til really late Sunday night so we only have tonight.


----------



## StefanieC

oh huni :hugs:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

StefanieC said:


> ok i'm officially confused now, 've been doing opks every day after the weirdness of last cycle just in case my ovulation goes weird again, well this afternoon and tonight i have had nearly positives again but i'm supposed to be 14dpo today. so do you think this means i didn't ovulate and i might be about to? if that is whats happening then its bad timing as DH is away all weekend and isn't back til really late Sunday night so we only have tonight.

Have you tested?


----------



## StefanieC

i last tested yesterday morning and got a bfn, i'm going to test again either tomorrow or in a few days if af still isn't here and i can wait


----------



## MrsSmartie

Sorry annie, wine time xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Stef - is the test line definitely darker than the control line? For a definite positive? It's really hard to say because the temps already on your chart show a slight change between pre and post ov but not a really obvious one. After my positive opk then negative the next day, I stopped poas so I'm not sure what multiple attempts at ov would look like. 

I'm not sure what to advise apart from to keep peeing and temping. I know that's not the help you are looking for but it's the best thing to do xx


----------



## StefanieC

No it was only almost positive I think. Ff took my crosshairs away today so I'm actually going to give up on it. I will keep doing opks and temping but not going to try to figure anything out until.my scan next Friday.


----------



## laurac1988

Argh why are our bodies so confusing!


----------



## StefanieC

i don't know but it sucks.


----------



## Satine

I suppose as rubbish as it is if life/our bodies were straight forward it would be boring.


----------



## laurac1988

Would it though? lol


----------



## anniepie

LOL, I'd go for boring over intesting just now!!

Called the GPs today to make an appointment for next week. There are 2 GPs who have special interests in Family Planning, so requested either of them. They're both booked up next week, except for 'call on day' appointments, so guess I'll try that.

Told DH that I'd contacted them, and he asked if he could come. And that he wants to get his swimmers checked out. Bless him :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Thats really positive Annie, and very supportive of your hubby, good on him


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Oh sorry for the :witch: arriving Annie :0( but glad you're seeing dr and your oh is willing to get a SA!!

Stef- something's gone a bit doolally somewhere!! Hopefully it'll sort itself out soon
Xxx


----------



## Satine

that's good news Annie, let's hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

:hugs: for you too Stef


----------



## laurac1988

That's good news Annie


----------



## anniepie

I'm really proud of DH for offering that today, and if possible, that little bit more in love with him for it :cloud9:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw Annie that is so good of ur DH to say that, especially without u having to prompt him. It's fab having them 100% on board and involved every step on the way. Good on him x'd

Steph I hope things are clearer for u soon huni. The not knowing is a horrible feeling, it'll come good I'm sure. Uve got us mad hatters for support in the meantime.. That goes for u too Annie xx

Afm nothing to report really, 7dpo bloated and headache since waking, creamy cm but not loads. Cp high firm closed. Had my day 21 progesterone bloods today. Hope they will be normal as this is the last tet to go back to normal so fx'd. 

In other news my best friend had her baby today by elective c sect, a girl. Which is lovely as she has a 4 year old boy. She called her Rosa after her mother who passed away 7 years ago when my friend was only 21/22 xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Omg I can't stop eating :munch:
I had a late tea at 9.15pm, had steak, blue cheese sauce and steamed veg. Now I'm eating crisps, a chocolate mouse and a pack of jammy dodgers! Oops :dohh:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Better make the most of that steak and blue cheese sauce, might not be allowed that again for a while :winkwink:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm hoping the not feeling much is good. Although tonight I feel like i have a lump in my throat. Only way I can describe it is like I have air stuck there. It's weird x


----------



## Cheska8

Lis, 

How are you holding up on the not testing until tomorrow? Your dinner and after dinner snacks sound amazing! Like Jo said, hope you won't be able to have that again for a while (in the nicest possible way!!) 

And congrats to your friend, such a lovely gesture naming the baby after her mum. 

How is everyone this Saturday? Anyone got any exciting plans for the long weekend?


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Mmmmm steak but I'll pass on the blue cheese *bleurg* 
Hopefully you'll be banned from eating that soon lisaloo haha, although the amount of times they change "eating regulations" you don't know if you're coming or going!! 

Hey Cheska have you had your :bfn: yet? It's horrible weather here so we'll prob stay indoors until the rain eases up and then go jump in the puddles <---- have my wellies ready and am more excited then the kids heehee!!
Xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Fatmumma, nope not had my BFN yet, tested yday and will do another tomorrow. It was 2 weeks yesterday so I was a bit disappointed it was still positive, the hospital said to see my GP if it was still pos, but I'm going to give it till next Fri and go then if it's still not BFN. Just really want to be able to start again, can't properly move on until that line disappears.

Enjoy your puddle jumping with the kids!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Poor you Cheska, I hope it all resolves soon!:hugs:

I'm going to Paris tomorrow!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Bonjour, ca va? (the full extend of my french!) Shame I can't partake in a bit of wine, brie or camembert but I'm not sure I can foregoe the mussels... what do you guys think? They should be well cooked in a French restaurant! Moules frites. Yum yum. :munch:


----------



## StefanieC

bon voyage, mon amie!

thats about as far as my french goes. i can also say 'ferme la porte' which i believe means either 'close the window' or 'close the door' lol


----------



## Lisaloo82

Cheska8 said:


> Lis,
> 
> How are you holding up on the not testing until tomorrow? Your dinner and after dinner snacks sound amazing! Like Jo said, hope you won't be able to have that again for a while (in the nicest possible way!!)
> 
> And congrats to your friend, such a lovely gesture naming the baby after her mum.
> 
> How is everyone this Saturday? Anyone got any exciting plans for the long weekend?

Pah! It went out the window as soon as hubby left. Poas started yesterday 7dpo wtf!!?? Obvs bfn yest and today. I so want to see two lines this month! I'm starting to loose faith! Boo hoo x

Glad u enjoyed your night out huni x


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'd go for it MrsS. I love mussels. The only reason they say not to eat certain foods is because of higher risk of food poisoning from those foods isn't it. Ie runny eggs could give u salmonella. It's not the food as such that is what's bad it's IF you were to get food poisoning while preggers it can be real bad for baby. At least I'm pretty sure that's the reason. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Steph how was the testing this am? Xx

Edit sorry Steph just seen ur posts in jo's journal x


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo82 said:


> Pah! It went out the window as soon as hubby left. Poas started yesterday 7dpo wtf!!?? Obvs bfn yest and today. I so want to see two lines this month! I'm starting to loose faith! Boo hoo x
> 
> Glad u enjoyed your night out huni x

It's still really early and you're unlikely to see anything yet so don't lose hope, I saw the faintest of faint lines 10dpo so you might not see anything till Mon or Tues, I'm still really hopeful for you, it would be a perfect story if you get it with hubby landing back right in time!

Love that you're as crazy about peeing on a stick as me, you're my poas kindred spirit :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

well cd 18 for me and still no smiley face on opk?? usually bang on cd16 :shrug:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies :hi: So, I've got an appointment later today with our GP (I booked with one who specialises in Family Planning) to chat about the fact we've been TTC for over a year now. Feeling kinda nervous, but good to be taking steps :thumbup:

Jellyfish, I'm sure your OPK will turn positive in the next day or so-it's not unusual to have it shift days, even if you're usually so regular. I'm usually around cd20 for O, but have been known to be as early as 16, and as late as 28. Will you try again this evening? I definitely get better lines on OPKs in the afternoon/evening. Good luck!

Lisa, any news?


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi anniepie, I will try again this evening and until I get a + if I can bare it as we are doing smep at so waiting to bd 3 days in a row after the positive opk. I may have missed it? I did test every day at 5pm from day 12 and then twice a day from day 16.

Hope your appointment goes ok? we have been npnt for 6 months before ttc properly so it feels like its been forever, its a really good thing to get the courage to see someone. I think we would do the same. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck anniepie, make sure you ask all the questions you've got so that you come away armed with information. x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Jelly -hope you get your smiley face soon, as anniepie said it's normal to have different O dates some cycles, GL!

Good luck Annie at the gp, it's such a positive, and scary, step, but I hope that it brings you the answers you need. 

Lisaloo, temps still above coverline, are you testing???


----------



## anniepie

It is frustrating trying to do SMEP when eggy doesn't show. I've tried the last two cycles, and it has just been frustrating. Last cycle, I got almost positives on my OPK really early (for me), and they hung around for about 5 days. My temps were really ambiguous and in the end, I don't think eggy actually showed her face at all :grr:

I think I'm going to write down a list of points/questions before I see the doc later- I tend to get a bit nervous in these situations, and then things just go out of my mind :dohh:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Bfn this morn 11dpo. I'm being strict with myself this cycle. I wait the 5 mins. Look at the test. If not line straight in bin. I want to see a clear line even if it's faint but no squinting and tilting in the light. Had so many evaps last cycle doing that. It just disappoints. 

Only symptom is quite sore boobs. I didnt have this last 2 cycles. It only started last night. Feel a bit achy too. That's it x

Annie hope ur appointment goes well. Don't be frightened to ask questions and explanations. I wrote it all down before I went and it makes it much easier. I wrote myself I little timeline of what had happened the last 6-12 mOnths and just showed him. U forget so much when ur actually sat in front of them. It's defo a step in the right direction. It's could be something really simple they can help with. A little prescription and u could get ur bfp next cycle xx


----------



## Cheska8

You're doing really well Lis, good plan with the 5 mins then in the bin. How's Alfie been with DH away this time?

AFM I'm still getting a BFP, it's been 18 days since the d&c and getting rather frustrated now. P*ss off you stupid line so I can try and get a real one!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Lisaloo82

He's been a bit teary but he's always like then when he 1st goes. It's gutting he's not back for his 1st day back at school. He alway misses important things it's crap! And on top of that I thought I had 3 weeks with him as that's what he said then he said he goes back to work 16-18th or something and I was like uh babe that's not 3 weeks that's not even 2! Urrgh so get maybe 10days then wont see him til nov if I'm lucky :-( 

U line is looking quite faint now. Think how quick it goes from nothing to that line then darker again. So just think it in reverse order. It's not far away now x


----------



## Cheska8

Aww that's a shame he's missing that, it must upset him that he misses out too I guess. How long will he stay in the forces? Does he really like it? I guess it's probably hard to get accustomed to a "normal" job after being in the army. At least it's not too long will you get to go to Cyprus with him. Will that mean you live together all the time then or will he still be away quite a bit?


----------



## anniepie

Lisa, I don't know how you ladies do it with husbands in the force. I've so much admiration for the men and women in the forces, but also their families :hugs:

Cheska, hope that line goes soon...how frustrating for it to still be hanging around. Did your doc suggest how long it could last for?


----------



## Cheska8

The docs said it should be gone by 2 weeks, so I'm thinking if it's still there on Friday (3 weeks) I'll go back to see the GP. It seems like it'll totally vanish as it gets a little bit lighter each day, but it's taking a lot longer than I expected. It's just really annoying because I feel I can't truly move on until it's gone. At this rate if I am lucky enough to get pregnant I'll need to be induced at the end because my body obviously really likes feeling pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## anniepie

:haha: yes it obviously does! Hopefully it'll remember than next time :hugs:

I think it would be a good idea to go get checked if you've not got your blank by Friday. Unfortunately it can happen that not everything is removed in a D&C, so will be important that's not why you're still getting positives.


----------



## Lisaloo82

We are moving out after Xmas so will see him much more. He will still be away on exercise and possible afghan or even Syria the way that's going! But we will get to have a bit more of a normal family life, tea around the table together and him being able to do a school run occasionally. Wen he's not away working its a good life out there. I loves it last time. Excited to go back wish the time would hurry up and pass xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not in this month, but still getting my fertility tests done. Had day 21 bloods today (even though it's day 23 - stupid bank holiday) and need to go back tomorrow for day 24 bloods. Them more next Monday for day 28 bloods even though it will be day 29... stupid weekend. 

She was very gentle. Didn't butcher me today like last time and I didn't faint. Woohoo! 

They're taking so much blood, I'm worried I will be a shrivelled wreck by the time NYC happens - I won't have any blood left. 

Quite sad that we're not trying this month... due to ov in three days... and have some FANTASTIC cm! lol


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey lau glad your having tests done. I ha day 21 done Friday just waiting for the results now. I had them done last cycle too but last cycle was only 24 days so the test was done at totally the wrong time. I wish they'd explained this to me before. Why r they doing day 21 now when uve not ovulated yet? I may have this completely wrong but my understanding is that day 21 needs to be done 7dpo which is when ur progesterone levels peak. So the so called day 21 name isn't always cd21 for some people. I got an abnormal result last cycle an it upset me cos thought they was something wrong when really there wasn't they jut didn't explain what the test was for. 

I hope that doesn't sound negative huni. I really dont mean it to sound um.. Don't even know the word ... Know it all??... Just don't want u getting down if u get an abnormal result from it x


----------



## laurac1988

no i know what you mean and I did question this at the doc. He said because my periods have been so skewed the last few months he wants day 21, 24 and 28... on my normal cycles I ov on day 26... did explain this but hey ho. Will be proved right when he gets my results.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ah good I hope didn't sound like I was putting a dampner on things. The tests r good Hun, ul get there. 

Afm - I had my results after I posted. My progesterone was 40.9 which the doc said is above the average to confirm ovulation so that's good. So finally all my tests r normal and I'm no longer in premature menopause range. So bring on the BFP!

Symptoms tonight r bloated and increasingly sore :holly:


----------



## Cheska8

Wooooo to sore boobs! My symptoms were the sore boobs and spotting. Good luck for tomorrows test!

Laura glad you're getting tests done, even if they're not doing it at the right time, they'll listen to you next month!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sore boobs can be common for impending AF too but it's not a symptom I've had the past 2 cycles. I feel slightly nauseous tonight too but not sure that's just after dinner.?? X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Is anyone else testing soon or in the tww xx


----------



## StefanieC

I think I'm going to be testing on Thursday. When do you test?


----------



## Satine

I'm hoping i will be in the TWW soon even if it's just to see AF come. Stef your chart is looking fab :thumbup: as is yours Lisa ;)


----------



## Lisaloo82

StefanieC said:


> I think I'm going to be testing on Thursday. When do you test?

I've tested loads lol. 11dpo still bfn :nope:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Satine said:


> I'm hoping i will be in the TWW soon even if it's just to see AF come. Stef your chart is looking fab :thumbup: as is yours Lisa ;)

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes! Loving the charts Stef and Lisa! So exciting!

I really hope we get a double whammy gold medal celebration! Just as the Paralympics starts :yipee:


----------



## StefanieC

Lisaloo82 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to be testing on Thursday. When do you test?
> 
> I've tested loads lol. 11dpo still bfn :nope:Click to expand...

I've not tested since Sunday as I promised my DH, its been hard but I just have to have my first pee then I can tell myself there is no.point testing after that. I think its also cos I just know its going to be bfn and I'm trying to put it off.


----------



## Cheska8

Yey, fingers crossed for another two gold medals this week! x


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies

Had my appointment with my GP yesterday. Have booked in for progesterone levels @7 days before next period (aka cd21 tests)-she said these need to be done 7 days before next period which of course is a bit hit and miss as you can't 100% judge that so often need to be repeated (might be useful info for you Laura). Also FSH and LH which need to be done cd2-5 (so just missed them). She's also checking my rubella antibodies to check that's up to date and save them doing that later down the line. Also she gave me a pot for DH's SA. She reckons it'll just be a matter of time but thinks its worth progressing with tests.

Good luck to all those testing...


----------



## jellyfish24

Aw glad the appointment went ok anniepie? 
afm took opk yest and today and no line at all now so 99% sure missed it. I have looked at all of them together and my strongest line was day 15 so we shall see. af due in 10 days.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Glad the appointment went well annie. It will be a weight of ur mind and ul feel like u r doing something to help. Those r all the tests I had done too. With any luck ul get ur bfp before ur done with the tests. It might take ur mind of things. 

Well I'm feeling out bfn this morning 12dpo. I should be seeing a squinter at least but nothing :-(


----------



## Jo_Bean

Annie - that's great news about the appointment, good to get things moving. It makes you feel a bit more in control.

Jellyfish - what time of day were you taking your opks?


----------



## jellyfish24

I have done 8am (which i know is too early but i do it for peace of mind) and 5pm?
Not sure if that's the correct way to do it. I have had a smiley for 4 months on cd16, I think I assumed it would be the same again.


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think everyone is different. I was doing mine at 2pm every day but on the first day I got a really dark line but not positive, I did it again later that day and it was a definite positive.

The next day it had gone, so if I hadn't done multiples on that one day, I think I would have missed it!

Is it possible to do it around 2pm? I was told that was a good time to do it.


----------



## jellyfish24

Yes I have had the same, last time I had a -ve in the am and positive in the pm! Unfortunately I cant do any earlier as I work in a family run business and only my DH and you girls know I that we are trying. I sneakily come on here in my breaks to get some advice lol.


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw bless. Well you will get the hang of predicting it, are you temping too?


----------



## jellyfish24

No I am not temping atm, but I think I should.


----------



## Jo_Bean

It all depends on how much you want to get sucked in though Jellyfish! :haha:

I sometimes wish I could have gone back to before I knew about temping etc. and be innocent again.

But I was too much of a control freak, I needed every bit of info I could get and temping really helped me to understand what was going on in my cycle.


----------



## jellyfish24

Yeah understand what you mean. I didnt really want to control when we dtd but when we were ntnp for 6 months and now 6 months of ttc has gone by is does make me think about it. 
Thanks jo-bean you've been a big help. Hows your lovely bump doing anyway? You feeling ok?


----------



## Lisaloo82

jellyfish24 said:


> No I am not temping atm, but I think I should.

I only started in July and I've found it really helpful :thumbup:
It's been really good learning about my own cycles x


----------



## jellyfish24

well i never, came home and took an opk and got my smiley! cd 19... last bd cd 16 so fingers crossed


----------



## Cheska8

Can you not BD tonight jellyfish? Just one more for good luck?!


----------



## laurac1988

More blood today. Last one now until Monday, then I'm all done and will await my PCOS diagnosis. I know I have it, but it's Ok because I do think I ovulate... Will see!


----------



## Satine

Wss^^


----------



## Jo_Bean

jellyfish24 said:


> Yeah understand what you mean. I didnt really want to control when we dtd but when we were ntnp for 6 months and now 6 months of ttc has gone by is does make me think about it.
> Thanks jo-bean you've been a big help. Hows your lovely bump doing anyway? You feeling ok?

Well, I did find that it helped me to confirm things and just makes you feeling like you are doing something :thumbup:

Aw no worries hun, any time! 

Bean has been moving non stop today! Mostly if I'm talking or walking :cloud9: feeling pretty good but quite tired. Not complaining though :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

jellyfish24 said:


> well i never, came home and took an opk and got my smiley! cd 19... last bd cd 16 so fingers crossed

Do it tonight if you can! Get your :sex: on! That smiley is telling you you are going to ovulate in the next 24-36 hours! Come on, do it!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Bonsoir! I am en route back from Paris! I would definately recommend it for chilling out and being romantic. Lovely lovely. Hope you are all okay mon petit fleures. I decided to be good and avoid the mussels, I did try the snails though and they were yummy. Pip seems all okay, no bleeding or problems, got my 3+ on my spare Clearblue this morning xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bonjour Madamme Smartie, glad you had a good time!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome back MrsS. Glad you had a lovely time!

One week until NYC for me...


----------



## Satine

so glad you had a good time, always wanted to go to Paris, been to France briefly on a school trip to Spain but Paris sounds lovely. Plus I wanna see The Moulin Rouge, not go in :haha: just look at it as it's my fave film, hence the name Satine ;)


----------



## StefanieC

welcome back MrsS!

so who is watching the Paralympics Opening Ceremony?


----------



## laurac1988

Meeeee! 

Well... Dp is... I'm on here. lol


----------



## StefanieC

i'm getting all excited about it but am having to record it as i think i will be going to bed soon because i'm feeling a bit sick again :(


----------



## laurac1988

oh deary me missy! Have my fingers crossed for you. Chart looks bloody fantastic 

I think a paramedic I know treated the lady they're talking about at the moment. Click Here for his book

Have such admiration for the olympians and paralympians


----------



## StefanieC

me too, they are amazing!

i'm worried that maybe i'm just coming down with something and thats why my chart looks like that


----------



## laurac1988

As with everything, just have to wait and see! xxx
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, though. 

Hoping all of you lovely ladies have BFPs before we start trying again. But no abandoning me!


----------



## Satine

Have my fingers and toes crossed for you Stef, maybe you will have a gold to coincide with the para olympics :D Your chart is looking, well i will just use this to show you :happydance:

We would never abandon you Laura hun :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Stef - I especially like that dip on 7DPO - implantation perhaps?


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> Stef - I especially like that dip on 7DPO - implantation perhaps?

i hope so especially as my spotting was about that time too. ff has changed ovulation from cd32 to cd38 though which worries me as if it was cd38, we only bd the day after as DH had been ill for a week before that so being preggo is not very likely.


----------



## Jo_Bean

You never know Stef,it could still have been ok, was it am or pm :sex:?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Laura we'd never abandon u huni. We r all here together til we all get our babies and beyond I hope.

MrsS glad u had a good time. I've always wanted to try snails. Yay for the 3+

Satine I went to France and Spain on a school trip. How weird x

Steph I've got everything crossed for us both, still bfn for me today 12dpo. Feeling out. Still got sore boobs and feel achy x


----------



## Satine

Not sure where in France we were we just passed through on a coach, stopped at a services and had a pain au chocolat :D we were going to Tossa De Mar in Spain via ferry then coach.

Lisa your chart is looking cracking too I can see loads of September Golds :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> You never know Stef,it could still have been ok, was it am or pm :sex:?

it would have been pm as would have been when DH got home from work :(



Lisaloo82 said:


> Laura we'd never abandon u huni. We r all here together til we all get our babies and beyond I hope.
> 
> MrsS glad u had a good time. I've always wanted to try snails. Yay for the 3+
> 
> Satine I went to France and Spain on a school trip. How weird x
> 
> Steph I've got everything crossed for us both, still bfn for me today 12dpo. Feeling out. Still got sore boobs and feel achy x

^wss, we wouldnt abandon you Laura.

its still sounding positive for you Lisa! i could be as much as 20dpo today and had a bfn 3 days ago which could have been 17dpo or 11dpo so i am hoping so much for both of us!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'm loving your chart too Lisa :happydance: come on ladies :dust:


----------



## StefanieC

agreed! i'm going to be obsessively checking back for your bfp tomorrow


----------



## jellyfish24

Cheska8 said:


> Can you not BD tonight jellyfish? Just one more for good luck?!

yep will now bd 3 days in a row to complete a sort of smep. :thumbup:


----------



## jellyfish24

Jo_Bean said:


> jellyfish24 said:
> 
> 
> well i never, came home and took an opk and got my smiley! cd 19... last bd cd 16 so fingers crossed
> 
> Do it tonight if you can! Get your :sex: on! That smiley is telling you you are going to ovulate in the next 24-36 hours! Come on, do it!Click to expand...


:haha::blush: yes will bd 3 days in a row now! so fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

Bfn :(


----------



## laurac1988

Hang in there stef! No witch so still a chance xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Me too Steph. 13dpo. Not even a hint of a line xx :-(


----------



## laurac1988

Both of you have no AF... So you're still in xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Pos opk for me today. Not that it counts for anythIng as we're not trying but still, too to monitor.

It's a shame because I've had the most FANTASTiC ewcm the last couple of days. Never seen anything like it


----------



## Lisaloo82

Defo still good to keep track of ur cycle. 

Well I'm sat in the docs waiting for a swab so I can have my hsg next week! I rang them back and they want to see me ASAP between cd 6 and cd 10. So when I said I'm due tomos they said to go straight to docs to get the swab I'm missing then they can book me in. Luckily with knowing so many peeps in docs and it being Brecon I rang at 3.30 and they said come down at 4pm. Which is fab cos of I'd come on tomos I'd miss another month. I'm really hoping this will do the trick as my friend and a lot of stories I heard r after the hsg they've become preg straight away xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Lau anything ur doing to get such good ewcm. I haven't really seen much. Only a bit the cycle before this and not sure I saw any this cycle. We use co conceive plus x


----------



## Cheska8

Boo to the BFNs ladies. :hugs:

Yeh Laura what are you doing to get the EWCM? I got some on my one ovulatory cycle but not loads, I'm using EPO and trying to drink as much water as I can. I was going to try grapefruit juice but I forgot to buy any! :dohh:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I think that's my problem I don't drink hardly anything. I have to remember to drink. I maybe have one cold drink a day and two teas unless I've got a friend round. I'm really bad. Alfie is the same I have to force him or he's not drink a sip all day x


----------



## laurac1988

I really don't know! I think it might be that I've upped my water intake to try and lose a bit of weight before NYC. It's is working... Doing 3L a day and can feel my clothes are looser


----------



## Lisaloo82

God I'm lucky to get 1 litre. Ok so my change this month will be to do 3 Ltrs a day. How big r the big Evian bottles!! I have a water filter so il go buy two bottle and if I fill them every morning I can monitor it that way can't I x

Thanks lau x


----------



## Cheska8

3 litres?! Wowsers that'll have me running to the loo every 30 mins! But I'll give it a go, anything to get healthier and get a lil sticky bean! 

Bet you're getting excited about your holiday now Laura. x


----------



## anniepie

I had some accupuncture a few years ago and he asked if I drank lots of water...at the time I was drinking about 3L per day (and more if exercising) and he said it was too much and throwing my chi out of balance or something :wacko: I now drink more like 2L if I can and have loads of ewcm :shrug:


----------



## Lisaloo82

2L would defo be more manageable for me 

Just had my swab and she said there is some blood around my cervix so looks life AF will be ere bang on time tomos xx


----------



## laurac1988

Think it all depends on your height and such how much you should drink. I get on fine with 3L but it does make me pee like a racehorse 

Cheska - super super excited! Although will be more excited on d my three shifts this weekend are over


----------



## Cheska8

laurac1988 said:


> Think it all depends on your height and such how much you should drink. I get on fine with 3L but it does make me pee like a racehorse
> 
> Cheska - super super excited! Although will be more excited on d my three shifts this weekend are over

:rofl: like a racehorse :rofl:


----------



## littlesteph

Hi ladies thought i'd up date you all, i got my scan date through today and i finally get to see little baby for the first time on the 11th.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Sorry to hear all the bfn's ladies. Lis, I'm sure someone else, maybe mrsbump had a smear or something and she had spotting, said the same about af and then got a bfp? But if af does come, I've also seen lots of comments about falling almost immeadiately after the HSG too. xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks huni. Im not confident for a bfp now as got AF cramps tonight. But I'm feeling positive and happy about the hsg. My friend had unexplained infertility for about 18months had this done and hey Presto! Preggers that cycle. I so hope it works for me xx


----------



## Cheska8

I had spotting and cramps before my BFP, but it's obviously also a sign of impending AF, why our bodies have to have the same signs for AF and pregnancy I'll never know!!

Hi Littlesteph, congrats on getting your scan date, bet you can't wait.

Laura, think I'll aim for 2 litres tomorrow and see how that goes. Have a 3 hour drive on Sat morning and Sun morning to see my sister so might pick it up again on Monday, don't want to gave to keep stopping!! :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

So I was shattered earlier, put Alfie to bed at 8ish and climbed in with him as we were having a little chat about how he wants his new bedroom etc I fell asleep for an hour in his bed but woke up thankfully as back door was wide open and all lights and tv on. I thought I'd just have an early night rather than stay up as I thought I was still tired, 3 hours later and I still can't sleep grrr!

Aw fran I've just seen ur siggy update, thank u. I think il get myself a new siggy too and add all my BnB buddies xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome to page 200


----------



## Satine

Littlesteph that is fab news on your scan date, make sure you show us a pic in here when you get it ;)

I think I might try this water challenge, I am struggling to lose weight before my hols so will see if that helps. Is 2L about 4 pints?


----------



## Cheska8

Yeh pretty much Rach, I think there are 1 and 3/4 pints to a litre. Love that you think the same as me and work much better with pints than litres! Don't know what that says about us northerners!!! :haha:


----------



## anniepie

I'm more of an Imperial rather than Metric girl too... :haha:

Come on ladies...where are these :bfp: ? We need some more! :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> I'm more of an Imperial rather than Metric girl too... :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies...where are these :bfp: ? We need some more! :dust:

Yep I agree, I want to see more! 

Last night I had a look back through the earlier pages of our thread and I think there are more BFPs than we know about, some of the ladies who came into the thread early on have pregnancy sigs but didn't pop in to say, so I think we'll probably be on about 13 or 14. Overall a fairly lucky thread I think! :thumbup:

More :bfp: please! Maybe the paralympics will start it off again and we'll get some more in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Satine

Haha yeah I love a good pint :haha:

Ah which one's Cheska? Best go have a look and add them...


----------



## Cheska8

One was called babytime, I think I'd seen Paula but then checked and you had that one, I think there was one more but I can't remember the name. :dohh:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I noticed claireyfairey has got a bfp too.

Just had a quick scan through.


----------



## Cheska8

Yeh that's the one!! Thanks Jo!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

That was a good idea having a look through, bump up those bfp's! Wonder how mrsSmartie is getting on?


----------



## Cheska8

I know, if we need more BFPs we can just trawl through our thread and find some!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I just searched everyone individually and found some more


CherylC3
doggylover
Bump2Baby (angel twins) :hugs:

I do that occasionally on the team curvy bumps thread as loads of them pop in and don't come back - 135 people on the list :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

Spotting started this morning so looks like af is on her way after all :(. Also got my scan today, so nervous.


----------



## Jo_Bean

good luck for the scan Stef! Spotting doesn't have to mean bad things x


----------



## Cheska8

Wow that's loads more Jo! Nice work!

Good luck Stef, hope the scan goes well. :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Cheska8 said:


> I know, if we need more BFPs we can just trawl through our thread and find some!!

:rofl:

Stef, your temps still loog good :dust:


----------



## StefanieC

I suppose at least if af comes it means I can drink at the wedding I'm going to on Sunday.


----------



## Jo_Bean

every cloud has a silver lining and all that :thumbup: I still think your temps look good though, let's hope they don't drop :D


----------



## StefanieC

i'm thinking either af is coming or I'm only 7dpo and its IB but I think there is too much of it to be that.


----------



## MrsSmartie

ttcbambino#1 said:


> That was a good idea having a look through, bump up those bfp's! Wonder how mrsSmartie is getting on?

Hello lovelies, sorry been a bit quiet! I have been lurking. All well with me, I have lots of nausea and had a 2 hour nap yesterday at lunchtime as was soo tired! A bit worried about how I'm going to get on with all my night shifts coming up next week but I'll just have to man up and get on with it. :wacko:

Told my parents and they are very excited :happydance:

Hope it isn't AF Steph, FXd! xx


----------



## Satine

Thanks Jo and Cheska, I got so far and then got sidetracked. Sorted now, I think that is everyone.

Good luck Stef and yes chart still looks fab ;)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It was me that bled after a smear and got a bfp the next day. Had first midwife appt today, she was lovely. Scan is next Friday. Am very nervous but also a little excited. Good luck to everyone chasing bfp.


----------



## Cheska8

I had spotting before my bfp too. Not long till your scan Mrs Bump! Exciting times! Nice pic too!


----------



## Satine

11 wks already Mrs B :dance:

Hope work isn't too much for you Mrs S, glad to hear your parents are happy :D


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yay for telling the parents MrsS! Exciting times. Xx

Love ur pic MrsB! Ooh another scan pic to come then. Hope ur feeling well. xx

Steph really hope it's ib for u!! Good luck at the scan. Hope u can get some answers. Xx

I haven't had any spotting yet, I kept checking last night. As the nurse said there is some blood at my cervix. That's why I'm guessing AF will be here on time. So officially based on 28 days cycle I used to have I'm due tomos. By last months luteal phase I'm due today. No sign yet. Temp up this morning. But to be honest in not expecting the drop until morning of AF. Last cycle it stayed high until cd1 xx


----------



## laurac1988

StefanieC said:


> i'm thinking either af is coming or I'm only 7dpo and its IB but I think there is too much of it to be that.

Looking at your chart I do think you could be 7dpo. Such pretty temps!


----------



## Satine

Lisa looking at your july cycle your temp started a slow drop after 9dpo this time it's just going up and up, TEST!!!! :D


----------



## Lisaloo82

I couldn't resist testing this am with the temp rise even though I know she's on her way. Bfn again. Cramps r getting stronger so think she will be here before the days out xx


----------



## Satine

hmmm well let's hope it's a shy one hun, stay away :witch:


----------



## StefanieC

well i am back from the scan. the nurse was really nice and told me what she saw while i was there. She said my left ovary is large and has lots of follicles so she thinks it is polycystic but that i will probably have to have another blood test once i get the results in a week to see if it is PCO or PCOS. My right ovary has lots of follicles too but is normal sized. Its a relief that there is actually something there iykwim, its the not knowing thats so much worse. At least this way they will hopefully actually be able to do something about it. She did say that my uterus is great - size, lining etc all brilliant which is a relief. She did say that the uterus lining looks like i ovulated this cycle as it has thickened in response to the hormones which is also great. i'm so glad its over with so now the docs might actually do something. my spotting has also pretty much stopped now but i dunno if thats cos of the scan probe or what.

Sorry for the essay lol.


----------



## Jo_Bean

oooh how exciting! Was she able to say exactly when you could have ovulated? You never know, it could be thickening to cushion a bean!


----------



## StefanieC

no she didn't say when it could have been but she said it could be thickening and af might be coming soon but having af on my own would be great. thickening for a bean would be amazing though! lets hope today was IB after all. my BD timing is much better if i'm only 7dpo but if i am 16dpo like FF thinks then at least thats a good length LP


----------



## Jo_Bean

Sounds like there is a positive to be had whatever the case Stef! I like it!


----------



## StefanieC

me too :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

That's sound like good news then Steph. U can have prescription drug with pcos can't u that helps? I don't really know anything about it sorry but I know my old school friend has it and she now has 5 children maybe 6 I've lost count. All boys lol. 

Afm no AF yet, a little cramping not loads. I has the faintest tinge of pink almost peachy in my cm. would u class that as spotting? Xx


----------



## Cheska8

I wouldn't class it as sitting until it's a bit more obvious Lis. Are you testing tomorrow or you just going to see if the witch arrives?


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's gone now anyhow. I checked my cp and sorry tmi but finger was clean no sign on blood. Not gonna test now for few days. I really don't think it's a shy BFP so I really hope AF doesn't stay away too Long. Not now all my results are back to normal and things are finally going to plan. That's the last thing I need is my ovaries to not behave again. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

:hugs: Lis. You ovaries listen to me - if you're bringing AF then bring it tomorrow like you're supposed to, no messing around in Lisa's house!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm kinda excited to get this hsg done and with any luck get the result I want so bad x


----------



## laurac1988

How is everyone?

How are those of you who are doing 3L water doing?

I've been doing 3L a day for almost a week now and feel fab. Also been adding fruit tea bags to cold water - yum!

Super strong positive opk yesterday. Mega shed load of ewcm for about four days. So annoying that this is happening while we're not trying!


----------



## MrsSmartie

I might try this water thing too! I certainly should be drinking more water for pip but a bit nauseous so don't want too much sloshing around! X


----------



## Lisaloo82

I love ur new tickler MrsS! 

Hey lau, I've not started yet. Gonna start today being 1st sept etc. massive temp drop for me his morn followed by AF. It's proper red so would I count that as cd1 I don't seem to have spotting before really it just comes full flow. Xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aw sorry AF got you Lisa but at least it didn't leave you waiting too long xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear the bitch is back Lisa xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks ladies. It's crap but also positive as its another cycle on time as it should be. That's 3 now xx a hat trick will do me, she can bugger off for 40 weeks next month!! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

But concerned that my blood test bruise looks like track marks. Reckon I'll be wearing a long sleeved top through immigration then...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/3A4E52D2-824C-43F3-91CF-BA444D7BC33E-6742-00000ABE995384E7.jpg


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ow they look sore. Luckily for me they went in same place three occasions for mine. So one bruise. Sore each time they went in same spot tho x


----------



## laurac1988

That's the thing... They did to in same spot :-(

Luckily it's not sore... It just looks dodgy


----------



## Cheska8

Lis sorry to hear about AF but congrats in the third normal cycle, onwards to this new cycle, the hsg and the BFP!

MrsS :hi: Sorry you're feeling a bit sick, hope it passes quickly.

Laura, maybe best to use that long sleeved top I reckon! :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Morning all. How is everyone?
Must have had one hell of a dancing, singing ovulation over here as have sore boobs! Just to think if I had never messed with soy and the like I might have been a bump by now. Boooo!

Xxx


----------



## Satine

Aww Laura try not to think that way, at least all this will stand you in good stead when you do get your donation :hugs:

I am doing the water challenge as I am calling it, not doing 3L though just 2L, 2 days done now :thumbup:

Sorry AF got you Lisa hun but good news on regular cycles :D


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, i will do, already counting down the days



Satine said:


> Littlesteph that is fab news on your scan date, make sure you show us a pic in here when you get it ;)
> 
> I think I might try this water challenge, I am struggling to lose weight before my hols so will see if that helps. Is 2L about 4 pints?


----------



## anniepie

Laura, can't believe its so soon till ny! you must be excited!

FF has put me at 3dpo ... its all lies :haha: I must have another 10 days till O!


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all ok? 
Sorry to rant but had to vent, DH and i have pretty much argued all weekend about how little bd there has been. DH has been saying he has been worn out from work, which I completely understand but I just know we have missed our chances yet again with the little amount of bd. I think in his mind i am just 'using him' for our chances to conceive or like bd is a chore. Really dont know what to say, we have to dtd more if we want kids so yes sometimes it is timed but i dont want it to be forced either. On a lighter note its our 2nd anniversary Tuesday and he has booked time off work for me for the next week and we are going away as a surprise. Bless him x


----------



## laurac1988

Hope things get better jelly! I know me and DP argue about TTc and we don't even have dtd to worry about xxx

Finished work - now no more work until after NYC! *runs around in circles* SO EXCITED!!!

Ps- 4L water today. Was thirsty! Foun it's lovely if I put pomegranate green tea bags in it


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aw poor you jelly. I totally understand it feeling forced but necessary and it is really difficult. Fortunately my dh understood about it but when he felt the pressure he couldn't perform and was getting into a right state about it! X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw jelly I hope u feel better soon. Sometimes it can be so stressful. DH and I have had loads of arguments in the past and sometimes he brings it up. Luckily for me hubby has such a high sex drive he would be happy to go 10times a day if I let him. Lol Xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Aw Jelly. We had those arguments. It's horrible. But the fact that he's taken you away for a surprise anniversary break means that you mustn't confuse his feelings about ttc with his feelings for you. 

I used to get really upset and feel like he didn't want it because he didn't try enough. 

My tip?!!!

Sleepy sex around ov. No pressure, quite enjoyable, job done, then te rest is for fun!

The night we conceived, I woke him up when I er.. Woke his man up :haha: that did the trick!


----------



## Eternity

Hello ladies!! 
Had such a busy summer, but things are settling back in this week.

What have I missed while I've been AWOL?
Hope you're all well.

AFM, we are back to ntnp!

Anyone watching the Paralympics? Am floored by some of the performances!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey u! Good to see u back! Hope u had a nice summer. I think we may have had a bfp or two since we last saw u. 
I see we are both on cd3 today. Yay I have someone to wait it out with in the next tww! I'm hopefully having a hsg done this week then DH is home sometime between Friday and Sunday so cd10 at latest so bang on time for my fertile window. I'm so hoping this is the month. He's off back to afghan on oct so I wont see him til nov or dec!! boo! 

Any news with u? How u feeling about things now xx


----------



## anniepie

Welcome back Eternity :hugs:

Lisa, we may be in the TWW together again this cycle as I O late, so will be coming up to my fertile period next week too...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yay! Fingers crossed for us both Annie. Just booked my hsg. Monday 10th just in time for my fertile window. DH will be home by the end of weekend too. Please let this month be our month xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Wb eternity 

Last bloods today. Soooo not looking forward to getting AF in NYC!


----------



## MrsSmartie

We've been at the Paralympics today and saw some wheelchair basketball, it was great! So tired now though and got to drive back to Sussex yet...


----------



## Satine

Welcome back Eternity :)


----------



## laurac1988

Omg I've been butchered! Such a big bruise where she did the bloods. Will definitely have to wear long sleeves through immigration


----------



## Satine

oh no not again Laura :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Welcome back eternity! :hi:

How is everyone today, it's been a bit quiet in here the last week or two. Anyone in the 2ww and going to test soon?

Laura, hope you have a lovely time in NY, how long are you away for?

MrsS, bet the Paralympics was amazing, I've been watching it on tv, some people are so inspiring. Am slightly in love with Oscar Pistorius atm, he's cute!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Been sooo busy with back to school yesterday. Need to catch up on everyone's journal. 

Weather is lush here! Typical now school holidays are over! X


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah it was really good. Not sure about Pistorius now that he was such an ungracious loser! Lol. I'm struggling with morning sickness now, I just feel too rough to even move! I was feeling okay after eating yesterday but then I threw up my dinner and I haven't felt any better since! I don't know what to do :-/ xx


----------



## Cheska8

I didn't see his reaction to his silver so maybe that would take the edge off my mini crush. Sorry you've got morning sickness, would eating little and often help maybe? It's not nice when you don't feel well, hope it passes soon honey. :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

FF is being silly again and has put me post-O again :dohh: It's cos I've 2 random high temps last weekend for some reason. I know I'm still pre-O though. Due to O next Tuesday/Wednesday, which I'd better as DH is off on business Tuesday for a week. We started BD every other day on Sunday, and tomorrow is his 37th birthday, so would be nice for it all to go to plan this month. Also, we're on cycle 13 which is both DH and my lucky number. AND my best bnb buddy who I met in WTT two years ago almost has FINALLY joined me over in TTC, so perhaps everything is falling into place...


----------



## anniepie

Sorry about the morning sickness MrsS...

Cheska, how's the line coming along?

:hug:


----------



## Cheska8

It's very faint this morning, what do you guys think? I can see it a bit clearer in RL and it's more pink in RL but it's definitely almost gone. I think I'll do a CB Digi on Friday (this Friday will be 4 weeks since the d&c) and if it says "Not Pregnant" then I'll finally be able to close this chapter off and move forward. Never thought it would take this long.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00117-20120905-0722.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Satine

Hope the morning sickness goes away MrsS :hugs:

Cheska I can't even see a line on my screen which is good :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Cheska, I can only see a very faint line when I look really hard and squint...almost there :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Rach and Annie! I think sometimes that I should just glance at it and if I can't see it at a glance just take it as a BFN. I'm so used to squinting and trying so hard to see a line that I could probably see a line on a piece of white paper now! I think on Friday it should definitely be gone. At long last!!


----------



## Satine

It has to be gone hun its faded so much it should have 100% gone by Friday :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

I might skip the IC on Friday and just use one of the Digis. I will be so happy to see those horrible words "Not Pregnant". Such a weird feeling wanting to see that!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi cheska. I really hope you see those words soon. It's horrible how its dragged on. Will have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Have you got your scan soon MrsB? Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's nearly gone fran! Ur on for a bfn on that digi Friday I know it! 

Got another homeopath appointment in an hour. Can't believe how right he was last time. He said to me July 4th I would have at least 2 cycles by this time he sees me. I hope he says next time he sees me il be preggers. 

Rach ur chart looks amazeballs!! When r u testing or are h just gonna wait it out til AF due? That's always my plans but never happens. Mrs impatient I am x


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Lis. 

What does a homeopath do? (Sorry if I'm being thick!) x


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's easier to cut and paste rather than try to explain. I'm crap at explaining stuff like this. It's basically an alternative therapy. 

Homeopathy is a system of medicine which involves treating the individual with highly diluted substances, given mainly in tablet form, with the aim of triggering the bodys natural system of healing. Based on their specific symptoms, a homeopath will match the most appropriate medicine to each patient.

Homeopathy is based on the principle that you can treat like with like, that is, a substance which causes symptoms when taken in large doses, can be used in small amounts to treat those same symptoms. For example, drinking too much coffee can cause sleeplessness and agitation, so according to this principle, when made into a homeopathic medicine, it could be used to treat people with these symptoms. This concept is sometimes used in conventional medicine, for example, the stimulant Ritalin is used to treat patients with ADHD, or small doses of allergens such as pollen are sometimes used to de-sensitise allergic patients. However, one major difference with homeopathic medicines is that substances are used in ultra high dilutions, which makes them non-toxic.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry if that's really lazy of me. 

This website explain it more to do with ttc. 

https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/homeopathic-medicine.html


----------



## Lisaloo82

It's definitely working for me so far with getting my periods back xx


----------



## Satine

Lisaloo82 said:


> It's nearly gone fran! Ur on for a bfn on that digi Friday I know it!
> 
> Got another homeopath appointment in an hour. Can't believe how right he was last time. He said to me July 4th I would have at least 2 cycles by this time he sees me. I hope he says next time he sees me il be preggers.
> 
> Rach ur chart looks amazeballs!! When r u testing or are h just gonna wait it out til AF due? That's always my plans but never happens. Mrs impatient I am x

oh sounds good then Lisa, FXED it goes well for you then :)

I know I am still shocked, just hope my body isn't playing tricks on me, going to wait it out and test if AF doesn't arrive, well that's if FF is right and that is truly when it should arrive, will have to wait and see.


----------



## Cheska8

That's really interesting Lis. Hope it works for you this cycle and adds to your already fab chances of getting lucky in Sept!


----------



## Lisaloo82

So it was a real quick appointment today. Usually an hour but was only half hour. Says I'm doing fab. He doesn't need to see me again now. He sees no reason why I shouldn't conceive within 2 months xx says my hormones r back up to 98% so alls good x


----------



## Cheska8

How does he know your hormones aer at 98%? Do they do blood tests and stuff? That's really good news though! Hopefully the HSG will show nothing is wrong and will give you a clear out ready for the spermies and egg to get it on!


----------



## Satine

woo fab news Lisa BFP here you come!! :D


----------



## Lisaloo82

No fran. It's all to do with energies etc. it's kinda like acupuncture. A lot of people think homeopathy is a load of cods wallop lol. But I think it's really helped me. And I was recommended by a friend as she knew a few people who went to him for fertility problems. She went for stress for herself and also her daughter would not sleep for 3 years. At all! And he helped her too xx


----------



## Cheska8

Ahh right, I see. I think stuff like that is really cool, I always think there is more to stuff than just medicine, I might have a look into it if my cycles go a bit wonky again.


----------



## laurac1988

Well ladies - I'm off in the morning  see you all when I get back xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Just jumping on quickly, internet intermittently on the blink! Have a lovely holiday Laura, it's a well deserved one! Hope you come back feeling refreshed!


----------



## anniepie

Have a fab time Laura!! xx

Lisa, glad to hear your tests came back good. I'm a complete homeopathy convert. I didn't think it was codswallop before, but didn't think it could be so striking. I had a mosaic verruca for over 10 years. NOTHING would shift it- some over the counter things even make it spread. It was really painful and embarassing. And I'd actually started to get deep pain up the leg in the infected side. I also had a mark on my shin, which turned out the be the virus taking hold up my leg. A friend who had previously had similar problems (though her whole foot, or rather feet was black with verucca). She recommended a homeopathic remedy- I used pillules and a tincture. Within a few weeks you could see the improvement. Within a month or two, the veruccas had completely gone. After over 10 years!! It totally works!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lisa - that's great! Hopefully it will give you the boost you need to get it done this time hat hubby is home!

Laura - hope you have a great time in the big smoke :D


----------



## Satine

Have a fab time Laura :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

Cheska8 said:


> Ahh right, I see. I think stuff like that is really cool, I always think there is more to stuff than just medicine, I might have a look into it if my cycles go a bit wonky again.

Defo go Hun. It sorted mine out after the 2nd appointment. So pleased I went xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> Well ladies - I'm off in the morning  see you all when I get back xxx

Have a totally wkd time!!!!! Do excited to hear about it all when ur back xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Annie i wasn't expecting as much tbh. I'm gobsmacked how it's helped me. And il be even more gobsmacked if I get my bfp within months exactly like he said xxx exciting. 

What's news with u? I see ff is being annoying with u at the mo. if u get a pos opk soon it will move the crosshairs tho won't it? Xx


----------



## anniepie

LOL yes Lisa, FF is being very annoying. But crosshairs have gone again after today's temp. OPK yesterday was approaching positive so expecting positive today or tomorrow... will mean O is slightly earlier than usual for me which is a good thing with DH off on Tuesday-will hopefully mean we can do smep properly this cycle....if he stops being an arse that is :dohh:


----------



## jellyfish24

Hope all you ladies are ok? Came back from our days away for our anniversary and it was lovely! I believe I am 8dpo and already getting normal signs of af. Not that disheartened this month as i know we didn't do enough. DH said that next month he's going to make the effort and see it from my point of view that sometimes dtd needs to be on certain days.


----------



## Satine

good luck annie and you are not out jelly yet so think positive :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Positive OPK just now-the best I've ever had-test is darker than control :happydance: All turning out rather perfect. Its DHs birthday today, he's wfh, I'm on my way home. Its cycle 13 our lucky number....perhaps this is meant to be it...


----------



## StefanieC

yay anniepie! such perfect timing!

afm,had my docs appointment today and its definitely pcos, however i got my bfp when i got home! and its my 18month wedding anniversary today!! i'm in shock.


----------



## anniepie

OMG congratulations Stef...perfect timing for you too! Perhaps there's some luck in Surrey at the moment...


----------



## jellyfish24

StefanieC said:


> yay anniepie! such perfect timing!
> 
> afm,had my docs appointment today and its definitely pcos, however i got my bfp when i got home! and its my 18month wedding anniversary today!! i'm in shock.

Congratulations to you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats Stef. How exciting! 

Yes mrs s, my scan is tomorrow. Am petrified to be honest.


----------



## Cheska8

Oh my god, Congrats Stef!! :bfp: :dance: :loopy: :happydance: You must be over the moon! Post your tests woman! Wooooo! :cloud9:


----------



## StefanieC

I am so happy but so scared too! I also found out today that I have PCOS.

3 ICs and a TrueLine from the chemist:
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0310.jpg

Tesco and Morrison's:
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0308.jpg

CB Digi!:
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0309.jpg


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I love how many tests you did. :D Nothing like being sure, hey! Congrats again.


----------



## StefanieC

i would not have accepted it if it were only a couple of cheap ones so i really went for it lol.


----------



## Cheska8

Hahaha you are DEFINITELY pregnant Stef!! So pleased for you sweetie! Woooooooooo! I knew your chart was looking good once your body bothered to ovulate!!

:happydance: :hugs: :thumbup: :flower: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## StefanieC

Cheska8 said:


> Hahaha you are DEFINITELY pregnant Stef!! So pleased for you sweetie! Woooooooooo! I knew your chart was looking good once your body bothered to ovulate!!
> 
> :happydance: :hugs: :thumbup: :flower: :happydance: :yipee:

Thanks hun :D i just can't believe it.


----------



## Cheska8

I remember the feeling, really happy, disbelief, shock, fear, more happy, excitement, panic, happy, etc etc!!

Do you know who you'll be telling and when and how?


----------



## StefanieC

i've already told my mom and sister and i am telling my DH at dinner tonight as we have been married 18 months today and i don't want to tell him over the phone. not sure when we will tell his family as he isn't very close to them. i want to tell my best friends soon but not sure when, probably not until i've had a check up from the doc etc.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hooray!!!!! Congratulations! I did that many tests as well but they were not that dark on the ICs. Well the PCOS is irrelevant if you are now preggers. Heehee xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Oh my god, so DH doesn't know yet?!! Arghhh that's so exciting! Will he cry? You have to tell us his reaction! Apologies if I seem really excited for you, don't think I'm some loser stalker!! Hehe!


----------



## StefanieC

not at all ches! in fact when i get round to doing a preggo journal i'd love you to stalk it :thumbup:

i'm not sure what his reaction will be. i've got a book called 'Dad's Guide to Pregnancy for Dummies' to give him and say "you're going to need this" and see if he figures it out. if not i'm going to show him the digi. i'm gonna do it when we meet up outside the restaurant before we go in (he is coming straight from work) in case he does cry. He saw the test from this morning and i told him not to get is hopes up as i've had so many evaps before and i haven't mentioned doing any other tests... sneaky sneaky lol.


----------



## Cheska8

I'll be there Stef! Feel free to pop into my crazy journal too. Although the majority of the time it's just Jo, Rach and Sam talking about rude things! :haha: 

Your OH is going to be so excited!! My OH didn't cry, I showed him my digi and he asked "What does that mean"!! Haha bless him, the idiot!


----------



## StefanieC

haha as usual, they are such filth bags lol.

aw bless him hehe. i'll let you know what my DH does.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Cheska8 said:


> I'll be there Stef! Feel free to pop into my crazy journal too. Although the majority of the time it's just Jo, Rach and Sam talking about rude things! :haha:
> 
> Your OH is going to be so excited!! My OH didn't cry, I showed him my digi and he asked "What does that mean"!! Haha bless him, the idiot!




StefanieC said:


> haha as usual, they are such filth bags lol.
> 
> aw bless him hehe. i'll let you know what my DH does.

*cough.ehem.cough*

:hi:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Congrats again Stef :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yay steph so chuffed for u! Can't wait to he your DH reaction! This is just the best news today!

Annie awesome news on ur opk! And great timing, sometimes our bodies r amazing I'm sure it does things for a reason. Last cycle I o'd the day after DH got home. Almost like my body was waiting for him ha!

Afm Im having a nightmare now! DH might not be able to come home due to a mess up with kit going to afghan on a flight instead of getting taken off plane at Cyprus. And as he is in charge of it all he's gotta sort it. I'm gutted! As he won't be here for the hsg Monday. I really don't want to miss this opportunity. I know it's not proven that u have a higher chance of pregnancy after it but there are so many success stories! I think Alfie and I might have to fly over weds for a week. It means taking Alfie out of school a week but I don't know when he will see his dad again before Xmas cos of his work commitment. 

Totally fed up tonight xxxx


----------



## Cheska8

Awww Lis, that's crappy news. Can he not sort the stuff out and fly back to the UK Tues or something? X


----------



## Satine

Wooo congrats again Stef, you are defo pregnant with all those tests proving it :haha:

I resent that comment Cheska :rofl: it's all Jo ;)

Sorry Lisa that DH won't be here, hope you can sort something out hun :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Pah

:flasher:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Aww Lis thats crappy news, hoping it all gets sorted and he can come home as planned xx

I agree, it's all Jo's fault!!!! :haha: Such a bad influence, BnB as completely knocked off my halo :angelnot:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:devil:

Happy anniversary btw Stef!! X


----------



## Cheska8

Stef, how did it go last night with hubby?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oooh yes! What did he say!?


----------



## anniepie

well, last night was a failure- perfect positive OPK, but DH couldn't finish...too much pressure I guess. I'm feeling so depressed... :cry:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Annie, it's not too late though, if you can try to do it today?

Remember, the opk predicts ovulation within the next 36 hours, so you're not out yet xxx


----------



## anniepie

We're going to try again this evening, but we're out for dinner and...I dunno, we just seem to find it so hard to find the time and energy... Last night he said we'd try again in the morning, but it just didn't happen...and then we ended up with tears and arguments...why is something that should be so natural to f-ing difficult. I'm so tired of TTC just now...it feels so tempting to say f*** this and get on with my life...

I also had to call up the surgery this morning to change the dates of my blood tests I've booked in as I'll have O'd about 4-5 days earlier than expected. Even that was a mission in itself...


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs: honey. I know EXACTLY how you feel. Hubby and I fell out so many times because I think I used to build it all up and put so much pressure on that one day a month because that's the only way it would work obvs! 
I think when you get past the year mark it becomes a very stressful time. But please look to the future and believe it will happen. There will be months when you feel that it never will and you get angry and want to blame someone or something. Divorce was mentioned in our house because at times I just felt like I was the only one trying and wanting it. I do think that just put more pressure on him.
It's so hard because we build up all our expectations of that one day and it never turns out how we planned.

I do get how you feel and you are not alone in the slightest, these problems are completely normal and no reflection on your relationship. In fact, it probably is a reflection of how badly you both want it because you're clearly both putting different pressures on yourselves - him included, even if it doesn't feel like he is.

Try to take a deep breath, not have too many expectations of tonight, not kick yourself or get angry if it doesn't happen. If you did have to wait another month, your child would still be in the same school year. I know when you want it so bad each month feels like the end of the world. I've been there, every month, for 5 years. Just try not to be so hard on yourselves and believe it will happen eventually. If it happened for me, there is absolutely no reason it won't happen for you ok :hugs: just hang in there, be nice to each other and try to remember why you want a child so much - because of how much you love each other. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Satine

Jo is right as always don't feel to dis-heartened annie it is tough and does create alot of pressure on both of you. Try and relax and I hope you have a better evening this evening ;)


----------



## StefanieC

Ok so... We met up outside the restaurant and I said before we go in I needed to tell him something. So i pulled him to the side and gave him a book called 'Dad's Guide to Pregnancy for Dummies' and said "you're going to need this now" and he just went oh cool and looked a bit blank so I sort of stared at him pointedly and suddenly you could see it click in his head and he said are you serious so i showed him the digi test which i had put in my bag and he squeezed me so tight I almost couldn't breathe! I stopped him by saying "baby needs air" lol. He almost cried and if we had been at home I think he would have done. He was so cute! Its also been decided that instead of referring to it as baby it is now 'squishy' (like in Finding Nemo).


----------



## Jo_Bean

StefanieC said:


> Ok so... We met up outside the restaurant and I said before we go in I needed to tell him something. So i pulled him to the side and gave him a book called 'Dad's Guide to Pregnancy for Dummies' and said "you're going to need this now" and he just went oh cool and looked a bit blank so I sort of stared at him pointedly and suddenly you could see it click in his head and he said are you serious so i showed him the digi test which i had put in my bag and he squeezed me so tight I almost couldn't breathe! I stopped him by saying "baby needs air" lol. He almost cried and if we had been at home I think he would have done. He was so cute! Its also been decided that instead of referring to it as baby it is now 'squishy' (like in Finding Nemo).

:cry: that brought a little tear to my eye :cloud9: :hi: squishy!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Aww. All I got of dh was 'I kind of thought so' when I told him but he did shed a tear at ultrasound today, bless him.


----------



## Cheska8

Annie, I echo everything Jo said, I don't know why it takes longer for some people yet others fall so easily without any problems at all, we just have to believe that everything happens for a reason and we'll each get our turns when the time is right. My OH also has finishing issues and we're still not around that but I try my best not to put pressure on him, and we're still trying to work out what works and what doesn't (in terms of feeling pressure, not how to BD!!), but I'm trying my best not to take it out on him, and I'm sure your OH is the same as mine, he feels guilty about it because he knows this bit is up to him. I think talking about things can help sometimes, to make sure you're both on the same page.

But having said all that, I am 99% sure I got my BFP from a non completed BD. We dtd on the Monday successfully, then Wed and Thurs were attempts but OH couldn't finish. I ovulated on the Friday and got my BFP 11 days after that. So even if he didn't finish maybe a couple of swimmers got ahead of the game and escaped! I know my pregnancy didn't work out but it wasn't anything to do with how I got pregnant so maybe you're not out yet chick. :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

StefanieC said:


> Ok so... We met up outside the restaurant and I said before we go in I needed to tell him something. So i pulled him to the side and gave him a book called 'Dad's Guide to Pregnancy for Dummies' and said "you're going to need this now" and he just went oh cool and looked a bit blank so I sort of stared at him pointedly and suddenly you could see it click in his head and he said are you serious so i showed him the digi test which i had put in my bag and he squeezed me so tight I almost couldn't breathe! I stopped him by saying "baby needs air" lol. He almost cried and if we had been at home I think he would have done. He was so cute! Its also been decided that instead of referring to it as baby it is now 'squishy' (like in Finding Nemo).

Awwwww so cute! :cloud9: What an 18 month anniversary present!


----------



## Satine

aww Mrs B happy 12 weeks, I take it the scan went well hun, will you be posting pics in your journal?? :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oooh scan pics!! can we see?


----------



## Cheska8

Yeh scan pics please!


----------



## jellyfish24

StefanieC said:


> Ok so... We met up outside the restaurant and I said before we go in I needed to tell him something. So i pulled him to the side and gave him a book called 'Dad's Guide to Pregnancy for Dummies' and said "you're going to need this now" and he just went oh cool and looked a bit blank so I sort of stared at him pointedly and suddenly you could see it click in his head and he said are you serious so i showed him the digi test which i had put in my bag and he squeezed me so tight I almost couldn't breathe! I stopped him by saying "baby needs air" lol. He almost cried and if we had been at home I think he would have done. He was so cute! Its also been decided that instead of referring to it as baby it is now 'squishy' (like in Finding Nemo).

awww that's a lovely story! I love that you've named him/her squishy too. I love nemo (as you can see form my pic lol) :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Ladies, how are you doing? Annie did you get things sorted with your OH? We had problems dtd yesterday too so don't feel like you're alone with this problem. 

Lisaloo good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it goes. Hope you manage to get there and back ok with DH being away.

Anyone been up to much this weekend? I've had a nice weekend catching up with friends and family, loved it. Can't believe it's almost Monday again, boo!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry not updated you all, haven't been on over the weekend and been flat our cleaning all day. DH should be home in about 15mins!! As ever the army changed things again, in my favour this time for once! So he's home for a week.

My appointment is at 2pm. I'm not sure if I'm nervous cos of the pain or nervous cos it could give me bad news and have a blockage of nervous cos of what it could do if all goes well. Feeling a bit weird tbh. Trying so hard not to pin all my hopes in this working but it's hard not to when u read so many good success stories. 

Hope everyone is well and il try be a bit more 'present' on BnB than I have been the last week. Been crap and not keeping up with my buddies journals. Must try harder ha! 

Love u all, speak soon xxxxx


----------



## Cheska8

Awww Lis that's amazing news about hubby coming home! So happy for you! Don't worry about tomorrow, I'm sure it won't be too bad, and you've been through childbirth so it'll be a doddle for you! And if they find that everything is fine, then tgat's great but if they find something then they'll be able to help you to get to that BFP. Just focus on giving this cycle your all and what will be will be. 

Enjoy hubby tonight! X


----------



## Jo_Bean

We know what you're doing :sex:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Good Luck tomorrow Lis, so happy hubby got back to you where he belongs! xxxx


----------



## StefanieC

Satine hun I've only just noticed you've spelt my name wrong on the front page, its spelt StefanieC not StephanieC. I'm so used to it now cos everybody does it lol.


----------



## StefanieC

Yay Lis, time to get it on :winkwink:


----------



## jellyfish24

well :witch: is 2 days late ...but according to clear blue opk I ovulated late (cd 19 not the usual cd15/16). Not going to test until later in the week if i can help it. If, and its a big if, that it has worked it will be a total fluke as i dont think we did near enough bd :nope:


----------



## MrsSmartie

FXed it was enough for you jelly xxx


----------



## Satine

FXed for you Jelly :D

Sorry Stef hun have changed it now ;)


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck Jelly! :dust:


----------



## StefanieC

Fingers crossed Jelly.
and thank you Satine :)


----------



## anniepie

Thanks for your words over the weekend ladies...was just so frustrated and upset on Friday. But I've tried to take a step back over the weekend, and feeling better now. I've got my crosshairs, but again I disagree with FF- I think I'm 3dpo... :shrug: I don't feel very hopeful for this month, but I'm not completely out...

I've my first set of bloodwork this wednesday, which is good, although I hate having blood taken...

Jelly, fingers crossed this is it for you... :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Good luck jelly. When will u test got everything crossed for u.

Stef I'm loving ur new ticklers!! Xx

AFM, test went well. Tubes all clear. It was uncomfortable when they inflated the balloon but bareable, then wen they put the dye in...l omfg it killed. Only last about 20seconds tho and pain stop instantly. Just got mild cramps now. DH is cooking fajitas for tea so I'm being looked after. So the next 5 days we r gonna go for it! I know we should do every other day but I do t want to miss a chance so might just do everyday once a day? What does everyone think? Xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

We did everyday, didn't bother letting dh 'refuel' so to speak! Glad it went ok and the cramps ease up xx


----------



## Cheska8

I think you should be fine Lis, unless DH has been old not to due to swimmer issues then I don't think there are any problems with doing it every day. Glad the hsg was ok, apart from 20 seconds!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks ladies. No hubby must have the highest sex drive known to man!! So we should be fine xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

No such thing as too much :sex: when ttc as long as his swimmers are 'normal strength' :thumbup: 

Go you!

Glad it went ok xx


----------



## Satine

so glad it went ok Lisa, good luck with the BD'ing ;) :haha:


----------



## anniepie

How's everyone doing? All's quiet! I'm in my TWW- 5dpo (FF eventually sorted herself out and put my crosshairs in the right place :haha: ) Not feeling overly hopeful, but less negative than I was a few days ago. Anyone else in their TWW with me?

xx


----------



## Satine

Chart looks good to me Annie, did you BD at the right time?

AFM I am now on CD2 of my 2nd cycle after MC, hoping it will get back to some kind of normal. Am probably out this month though as I am on hols without OH when I should O. Hoping October will be my lucky month :)


----------



## anniepie

Satine- This month was looking so good for me (lucky number 13 cycle, super positive OPK, O was earlier than usual for me, meaning DH would be here until after I O'd (was going away the day before I was due to O), O'd the day after DH's birthday...) BUT, the key BD we did, DH couldn't finish (day before O). The day of O we had planned BD, but it didn't happen. We BD'd the morning after O. And also 3 days before O. Not ideal, but not out...

Hope you get a good cycle this month Satine. Perhaps it'll be good to have a clear good cycle then on to that sticky BFP next..


----------



## Satine

No you are defo no out then hun, FXed for you :D

Yes very true, help get my body back to how it should be and then Oct rainbow :D


----------



## jellyfish24

anniepie said:


> How's everyone doing? All's quiet! I'm in my TWW- 5dpo (FF eventually sorted herself out and put my crosshairs in the right place :haha: ) Not feeling overly hopeful, but less negative than I was a few days ago. Anyone else in their TWW with me?
> 
> xx

Hi! I am also in the TWW but I am cd 33!! getting quite nervous now. I did ovulate late cd 19 (usually 15). Worried to test if its -ve to be honest. Going to hang on until the weekend. I'm not feeling that hopeful either...TWW is crazy :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

Sounds like we swapped cycles this month Jelly! I'm usually a cd20 O-er, but this month it was cd16 :haha: How long is your LP usually? I've an average 10 day LP (but it's ranged from 8 to 11, with one 12 and one 13), but I'm an awful POAS addict. Itching to POAS already, but gonna hold out until the weekend if I can. AF due the day DH is back from his trip- next Tues...

Oh yes, and had my first set of bloods today (progesterone). I hate needles, and was in such a flap I forgot to ask when the results would be due :dohh: Still, I've got my FSH/LH bloods booked for next Thursday (if AF shows), so I'll wait until then...


----------



## jellyfish24

Lol yeah! I have a normal LP of 15 days. That would that AF should have turned up today but nothing as yet. 
Do you have any strange or different symptoms? The only thing ive had is hardly no cramps this cycle at all, usually I get loads, and heartburn yesterday and today?


----------



## anniepie

I've no unusual symptoms. Really sore BBs, but I get that from the day of O every cycle (useful check for O day!). I keep sneezing. But we're decorating, so I think that's all the dust in the house :haha: I've been feeling a little crampy today, but I think that's all in my mind cos I'm willing symptoms :dohh:

Gosh, you're a strong lady waiting until the weekend if AF is due today, and you're 15dpo...I'd have peed on 100 tests by now :dohh:


----------



## jellyfish24

Normally I would but I have no tests at home anyway and I just dont want to be disappointed too soon. Ive done so many First Response tests days too early and been so disheartened so I wanted to keep an open mind this month and see how it goes.
I hate mind game symptoms lol! that's why i would usually ignore them but i never get heartburn but its been really noticeable for the last 2 days so time will tell i guess. I have loads on in and after work this week so hopefully it will keep my mind occupied lol.


----------



## Satine

good luck Jelly, can't believe you are 15dpo and not tested.


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck Jelly, really hope you get your BFP when you test! X


----------



## Mrs_Bump

jellyfish24 said:


> Lol yeah! I have a normal LP of 15 days. That would that AF should have turned up today but nothing as yet.
> Do you have any strange or different symptoms? The only thing ive had is hardly no cramps this cycle at all, usually I get loads, and heartburn yesterday and today?

With my bfp it was lack of sore boobs, almost no cramping and being very wet downstairs. I think everyone is different though. Good luck!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck jelly! I waited to test until 15DPO only symptom I had was heartburn, none of my usual symptoms that I had every month at all!


----------



## jellyfish24

I have heartbrun and tmi wet downstairs...no cramping but getting anxious so buying tests tomorrow eek :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

sounding really positive for you Jelly...

I'm already itching to test at 6dpo. Will no doubt start to POAS this weekend...


----------



## ttcbambino#1

good luck Jelly & Annie!!

Jelly you have nerves of steel, don't know how you resisted for so long! Hope your patience pays off!


----------



## jellyfish24

I think I just see every niggling cramp or symptom as a negative at the moment and I just dont want to jinx myself, so resisting until the weekend..if I can lol


----------



## Satine

what is your usual lp jelly?


----------



## jellyfish24

15 days to the dot most cycles


----------



## Satine

and you are 16dpo today? :test: :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

^wss, test!!


----------



## anniepie

:test: (or I'll test for you :rofl: )


----------



## jellyfish24

hahaha! :haha: thanks ladies for the encouragement I will test tomorrow after work !! I'm just a big wuss at the moment :blush:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sounds promising jelly. X

Annie I'm exactly the same as u. The temptation is too much! 

Good luck to you both. 

Afm, CD13 and not had positive or nowhere near positive opk yet but I'm on high on my cbfm. DH is home u til Monday morning cd17 so hoping I don't have a late o this cycle. I've had one early and one bang on cd14 so really hope my body doesn't screw up this month. Especially after the hsg. 

I woke with a really sore throat this am and temp was really high. Should I discard it or can u put illness in? Xx


----------



## StefanieC

i put fever in once and it discarded the high temp itself.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Jelly - :test: and good luck!

Anniepie, good luck!

Lisa - put it in and then tag it as illness :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

I would keep it in for now, but also select "illness"- there should be an option for "illness" under specific. See how your temps go the next few days, and you can always discard/override if you don't agree with what FF does...

Fingers crossed for a good strong O before your DH goes... :dust:

xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks ladies. I went for a lay down earlier. I feel pants now :-( 
Not too I'll for bd later tho ha! Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Hehe Lis you're a machine!!

Good luck Jelly, don't know how you can have waited so long to test! I used to test randomly through the month, even before ov sometimes, I'm that bad!!! And good luck Annie too, I reckon you're in with a chance too! 

Come GB Baby bumps, let's get going again!!


----------



## anniepie

Cheska I'm glad its not just me-I think my earliest poas was cd5 :rofl:


----------



## Cheska8

Annie I think I need to take some of Jellys advice and chuck out all of my tests, that's the only way I won't do it!! :haha: I'm a poasoholic!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I was the same. I used to test early in case my period was actually a fake one and I was actually pregnant. The only way I waited til 15DPO was to go on holiday for a week and not take any tests with me lol!


----------



## Cheska8

Jo I totally get that about testing to see if your period is a fake one! I dis tge same! What a bunch of hopeless losers we are sometimes! We convince ourselves that because we had the hiccups that means we're pregnant and then when we get a BFN we tell ourselves it might be a faulty test or because we had a cup of tea five hours ago our pee might be too dilute to show a positive!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well you here of all "these women" that have periods all the way through and don't know they are pregnant. So why can't it happen to us right?!

The only magic cure for ttc crazy would be a time machine or colour coded wee. Everything else is either myth, rumour or just our own insanity! :haha:


----------



## anniepie

my mum had 'periods', not all the way through, but the first few months of being pg with me so always makes me wonder..


----------



## anniepie

I like the idea of colour coded wee though... :thumbup:


----------



## jellyfish24

Cheska8 said:


> Annie I think I need to take some of Jellys advice and chuck out all of my tests, that's the only way I won't do it!! :haha: I'm a poasoholic!

I only have opks in the house that's it..no temptation then lol! still going strong havnt bought one yet. :dohh:


----------



## anniepie

if that was me I'd be peeing on the opks...afterall, you hear stories of opks showing pos when pg...not that I'm trying to tempt you or anything :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

really?...hmmm lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

:devil: = Annie :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

...soooooorry... :)


----------



## jellyfish24

:muaha:hehe he he! love it! 

:haha:


----------



## StefanieC

well as i had a couple of opks left i actually did one today and it was so dark it stole some of the dye from the control line, but when i did one when i first found out i was preggers the line was darkish but not positive.


----------



## jellyfish24

oh i had no idea, say i were to do one, would i have to wait 4 hours or so first?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Look what you ladies have done!!!!


----------



## anniepie

lol...should have kept my mouth shut :blush: I've no idea if you'd need to wait-I guess the more concentrated the better :shrug: Hold off for your hpt tomorrow if you can :hugs:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

opk's always worked as hpt's for me! First time round I never got a pos opk till I was actually pregnant!


----------



## jellyfish24

nah im going to wait until i get a test after work tomorrow ladies lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well done Jelly! Stay strong! Although we will all be waiting for an update tomorrow, what time do you finish work? :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

6ish? i will let you know!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:coffee: we'll be waiting


----------



## Lisaloo82

Omg fran and Annie I'm so glad I'm not the only crazy poasaholic! Doing opks from cd6 keeps me going til I can do HPT from like 6dpo!! 

My names Lisa and I'm a poasaholic! Haha

Jelly cant wait til tomos! Good luck xxxx


----------



## jellyfish24

Af got me early this morning. Gutted :(


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs: soooo sorry Jelly :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Oh no, really sorry Jelly. Gutted for you :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

I knew in the back of my mind not to test. I just knew we hadn't done enough but when af is late you do get excited. On to next cycle.


----------



## Cheska8

Horrible witch playing tricks on you. I love your attitude honey, let's catch that egg this cycle. xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

So sorry af got you jelly xx


----------



## anniepie

So sorry Jelly... :hugs:

The POAS has started for me...7dpo bfn as expected. I don't care when it's negative early- it helps me manage my expectations later in the cycle...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Sorry jelly. Really gutted for u. But like fran said ur attitude is fantastic. Best way to be. Don't let it knock u down. 

Annie I'm the same. Kinda prepares u for disappointment then if the bfp comes its a lovely surprise. That's the way I think. But part of me really wants to try wait it out for a change but know I won't be able to x


----------



## anniepie

I waited it out a couple of cycles ago and AF turned up 2 days late and I was so gutted- it was the worst I've been and vowed to pee on as many sticks as possible in future cycles :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

DH could see how gutted I was so even he said 'that SMEP thing' this month as this cycle it went out the window. Thanks Ladies really appreciate it :)


----------



## Satine

sorry the :witch: got you Jelly, good luck with your next cycle x


----------



## StefanieC

Sorry the witch arrived jelly :hugs:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

HHHEEEELLLLLLLLOOOO!!!! 
How are you all?!!! Sorry I've been AWOL, summer hols, decorating and poorly sproglets are the excuse for my absence!! Just read from when I last posted and I'm so glad to see a few more BFPs!! 
Missed you all my crazy POAS fiends!! :hugs:
Xxxxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey sweetie. How the hell r u gorgeous? So where r u in ur cycle x


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies  (or the POAS-aholic mottley crew!)
How are you all doing?
We had a gorgeous holiday. Literally did not want to leave. In other news, I think we're trying again from this month. Look at what I bought...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/FDAFA80B-D753-4485-A42E-72B8F48759C1-380-000000B1A7A07386.jpg


----------



## anniepie

Hey Laura :hi: Glad to hear you had a great holiday, but lovely to have you back...

Exciting news that you might be TTC again this month-what prompted the change of heart?

Those booties are sooooo cute!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Lisa- 10dpo I think?! Has a relaxed month and bd happened when it happened! So not too hopeful this cycle!

Laura- how was the big apple? I've always wanted to go!! Those socks are cute!! 

Xxxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi girls, been working and just going straight to bed after work at 8 coz I've been so tired! Sorry AF got u jelly, glad dh is on mbored with the smep. It worked for me! 

Excited that u will start trying again Laura! Hooray! 

I had the most beautiful waterbirth at work yesterday with a first time mum who came in at 8cm and birthed within the hour with just a couple of pushes. Baby was born in its waters in the pool, whoch the old wives tales say means they will never drown being born in the waters, the dad was a lifeguard and a real water baby himself so they loved that. X


----------



## laurac1988

I dunno what caused change of heart. Think it's because there will never be a "perfect" time.

Terrified at the idea, but excited. Is that natural? To be absolutely petrified of having first child?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Mbored? New phone. *board


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah I think that's normal. I am really excited but it's all a bit surreal and when I actually think about it sometimes I'm like, what the hell am I supposed to do with a baby??? X


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Welcome back ladies!

Laura - completely normal, and I don't feel much less apprehensive this time round, just know a bit more then I did with Liv! I'm just as scared, maybe with different worries, but have a feeling it's same no matter how many babies you have!

Mrs s Thats a lovely birth story, hope you're well other than the tiredness

Lis, how's the opk's coming?


----------



## anniepie

Laura- I think that's right- there may be really bad times to go for it, but there'll never be the perfect time...

MrsS- what a lovely story. I was never really into the idea of waterbirths, but it's starting to appeal to me more and more. I do like the idea of using water as a pain relief thing, but I guess I always imagined myself having my children on a hospital bed :haha:

Laura, I think your feelings are totally normal about being scared. In fact, I almost would be worried if people weren't a little bit scared at least- it's such a big, life changing step- I thing being scared shows you really know what you're letting yourself in for (as best as you can), and have thought it through...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey laura glad u had a nice holiday, love the booties and love the fact ur ttc again!!! Awesome news. Get our ttc buddy back again. 

Hiya mrsS how u feeling huni? Bet ur shattered with baking ur bean and working so hard. Love the water birth story. My close school friends baby was born in the water. Not water birth tho just on the bed. She said its like really rare and it means something like the child will be spiritual and see people auroras or something like that. 

Afm cd 15. Opk a bit darker today but a long way off positive. It's the lightest I've seen them this far into cycle tbh. I think thu are a diff brand from my usual ones. My cbfm is still on high too. It's been like that since cd11. Really starting to panick now a hubby leaves Monday early am! :-(


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah I am very tired and sick all day everyday but it is alright. It won't be forever! Waterbirths are lovely. The warm water really eases the pains and takes the weight off your bump. The babies love it too and are so chilled when they are born! I will definately have a birth pool at my homebirth ( if all goes to plan). Babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Welcome back Fatmumma and Laura, glad you've had a lovely holiday Laura and are back on the TTC wagon! 

Lis, I'm sure all will be fine, if you dtd early hours on Monday morning you should be pretty well covered until Wednesday as those swimmers can last a while, and if you're getting a high reading now then you should definitely ov by then, but hopefully tomorrow or monday.

MrsS that's really interesting you want a homebirth, why is that? I would have thought being a midwife you'd want to go where you work?

And for me, I'm CD37, no sign of O yet, only got my negative hpt on CD32 so am hoping I ovulate in a week or so, my wedding anniversary is the 23rd and we're on holiday so would be fantastic if I ovulated that day! Come on O, hit me on the 23rd!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yay just got a nearly positive opk. So hoping by tomos it will be pos!!! Phew! Off out for curry tonight with mum step dad sister bro jblaw and friend. Looking forward to it and with any luck it will be my last drink for 9months!!! Xxx


----------



## anniepie

Fingers crossed you get a pos tomorrow and quick O after Lisa :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Lisa xxx


----------



## anniepie

temp was nice and high thus morning so poas-bfn...


----------



## Cheska8

Annie it's still early days at 9dpo, got my fingers crossed for you.

Lis hope you enjoyed your night out last night and have a blazing positive opk today, come on egg, get here before the swimmers leave town!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Morning girlies. Got a blazing positive opk this morning and a peak on my cbfm. So chuffed with my opk this am. The test line is loads darker than control line. I was a bit hungover but sucked it up to bd this morning. How could I not after seeing that beautiful dark line!! 

My temps are gonna be a bit off this month tho as cd 13 I woke with sor throat and had high temps since then. This am I got up at 5am to go to toilet and didn't temp til 8.30 after some more sleep but don't think it was proper sleep so temp was still up prob from getting up and walking around earlier. FF put me at 4dpo today until I put the positive opk in this morn. It's taken lines away now thankfully. If I O quick and it's today my temp will be up tomos won't it so how will FF know where to put my crosshairs? I'm hoping my opk is negative by tonight/tomos morn so the. I can probably be sure when I o'd. Do u O straight after ur lh level goes down. Xx

How u feeling annie? Any symptoms yet x


----------



## laurac1988

Lisa - you can ov while ur lH is still high. Either way spermies can live for up to 5 days 

Annie - still early! Fx for you
Xxx

I still have a while until ov on day 26. Is it bad that I can't be arsed to temp?


----------



## StefanieC

Annie it is definitely still early, I had negatives up to about 10 or 11dpo then got my +ve on 13dpo so still plenty of time.


----------



## laurac1988

I realised I missed your BFP stef! Congratulations


----------



## StefanieC

laurac1988 said:


> I realised I missed your BFP stef! Congratulations

Thanks hun :). I'm glad you had a great holiday and are back raring to go.


----------



## laurac1988

Wouldn't Say raring. Dreadfully nervous. Scared it won't wOrk... But what will be will be 

We are trying up until jan, then need to stop as Orlando will soon be booked for October


----------



## Satine

Glad you had a great time Laura and are TTC again :D

Annie it is still early as everyone else is saying, FXed for you hun.

Cheska hope you do get your O soon :D

And Lisa you will have a thermal shift (rise) after you O and then FF will give you crosshairs after 3 continuous high temps. That is probably why FF put you at 4dpo because if you look at your chart it does look like you o'd on CD12.


----------



## Cheska8

Morning ladies!

Annie - how are you doing? You testing early this week or are you waiting till the day the witch is due? Think your chart looks fab, overlaid my BFP chart and they are so similar, really hope this is the one for you honey.

Lis hope today's dip is O and it shoots up tomorrow! Fingers crossed!

Good luck with trying again Laura, I'd say you should temp just in case you O early but if you're always ovulating around CD26 then I guess it's ok not to.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey girls, I'm having a scan this morning! Very excited. I must confess I don't have any reason to, I sort of made one up... is that terrible? I know they see everyone so I'm not stopping anyone else have a scan, I think just sometimes b&b and my job just make you worry and the thought of waiting another month to know all is well just seemed too far! X


----------



## anniepie

Morning :hi:

I'm shattered. I've been decorating all weekend-stopped midnight last night. My whole body aches today :dohh:

tested again this mirning-bfn. I know its still early but I kinda need to do it for my sanity. Temp dropped this mirning-not hugely, but would have liked it to go up! AF due tomorrow. And DH is due home tomorrow. Would have been so nice to welcome him home with some news...

Thanks for checking my chart against yours Cheska-guess there's still hope...


----------



## Cheska8

Annie you could still get your BFP tomorrow to tell him, really hope so.

MrsS really excited for your scan, I think the emotional side of pregnancy is as important as the physical so if you are overly worrying then a scan should be done to help you get through your days to your next scan. You have to show us the pics though!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm guessing temp is back to normal as my sore throat has gone now. We got a quick bd in this morning before he leaves for work. He's going in 15mins so shouldn't be chatting on here ha should be getting the last few cwtches I can off him. :-( 

How was ur opk this morning fran x

MrsS I agree with fran. I know when I get my bfp il be paying for an early reassurance scan as soon as physically possible to see anything. With all my hormones changes and problems the last year il only worry something isn't right and it drives u insane. Can't wait to see pics. What time is ur scan ?? Xx

Annie keep the faith huni! I'm laying here with my legs crossed for u! Up in the air but certainly crossed for u haha tmi!! Xx


----------



## anniepie

thanks girls

Lisa, crossing everything for you too hun xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah I know it's a bit naughty but it's peace of mind! No spaces for today so booked for tomorrow morning when I'm at work so will probably post pics on wednesday, will let u all know how it goes though! X


----------



## Cheska8

Lisaloo82 said:


> How was ur opk this morning fran x

Faint but the line is there, hope it gets darker over the next few days!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hun mine went from really faint to positive really quick. Had few days of barely there then one ever so slightly darker but still real faint then all of a sudden a blazing positive. When did ur first faint one appear x


----------



## anniepie

My OPKs tend to change really quickly too- barely there one day-then bam- positive the next...

OK ladies, so I just popped into town and bought 2 packs of 2 pregnancy tests (on offer :thumbup: ). I've been using ICs this cycle to date. I usually tend to go with the superdrug own brand cos I like those... just got me wondering...what tests do you all use?


----------



## Cheska8

Lis, my first one appeared yesterday, but I tend to get faint ones all the time normally, maybe my opks are too sensitive for me? That would make sense as I had four days of positives on my last cycle.

Annie, I use One Step ICs (you can buy 20 for less than £4, good for a poasaholic!), then I had a FRER which I used when I saw something on the cheapies and a CB Digi to spell it out for me in words!!!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I like the superdrug own brand early tests too, I got my BFP on them last time with Liv and this time. I then used an FRER and a digi, I also peed on all my left over opk's and I got some Morrisons tests too, they came up really dark. I haven't peed on as many this time, with Liv I poas almost every day till about 8/9 weeks!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I do exactly the same as fran. I like the digis cos u can take a Picture for a keepsake. I only threw the one and only pregnancy test I did with Alfie out when we moved from London. He was 2 and a half lol. 

I'm feeling really positive this cycle. I don't know if that's a good thing tho as il be super super gutted as we literally couldn't have done anymore this month. Xx


----------



## anniepie

That's really good you're feeling positive hun...nothing worse than going into the TWW with a feeling you could have done more...I'm the queen of that :(


----------



## laurac1988

I love the cb digis. No squinting for a line. They're not as sensitive I know but I know when I get my bfP (one day!!!) they will make it more real for me

First response do digis in the US.:. They say "yes" or "no". Thought that was interesting. And CB do digi preg tests that are like their ov tests - as in you put the stick in. You get like five sticks and a handle thingy.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I like digits too. Even if I get a big definite line il still do digi as I'm gonna get Alfie to show DH over FaceTime hopefully I won't have to wait too long to do it xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhh that sounds lovely xxx

Fx for this cycle x


----------



## laurac1988

Watching 999 What's your emergency on Channel 4. Wondering why some of us are having trouble etting pregnant and yet these Neanderthals have kids and treat them like they do. Yeah... That's fair


----------



## Satine

aww that would be a lovely way to tell him Lisa, so hope this is your cycle :D


----------



## StefanieC

laurac1988 said:


> Watching 999 What's your emergency on Channel 4. Wondering why some of us are having trouble etting pregnant and yet these Neanderthals have kids and treat them like they do. Yeah... That's fair

I'm watching that too and thinking the exact same thing! The parents doing the individual interviews are disgraceful.


----------



## laurac1988

I spoke to a lady the other day who said "my one year old wanted my phone so I gave it to him, then he fell off the bed and was crying. I put him in front of the tv with the iPad and he seems fine now..."

Really wanted to shout at her


----------



## Lisaloo82

Omg that's awful! Alfie is allowed a go on the iPad but he gets a time limit and I sit with him. Or he plays games on cbeebies site which r usually counting games etc x


----------



## laurac1988

Of course it's all a form of stimulation, but it's almost like she gave him the phone to play with so she wouldn't have to look after him. Makes me ill :-(

I get so narky over this stuff. I just want a child. I know I'll be a good mum - I know we all will. So why do these Neanderthals have gorgeous babies and we get bloody BFN :-(

Sorry. Downer


----------



## Lisaloo82

:hugs::flower:


----------



## Satine

I'm not watching that programme and I am glad I'm not, would be shouting at the tv, really unfair how the world works sometimes!


----------



## anniepie

Oh don't get me started on all that- there's a family across the road from me. They're complete scroungers. They sit outside their house (yes, they sit in the driveway of their house for whatever reason) in their dressing gown or just their PJs. Smoking. And drinking. At 10 O'Clock in the morning. With their two year old. Just knocking back the lager. They do this all day. And then I hear them out in the driveway at 11pm playing with their little girl. She's two. She should be in bed, not being stimulated outside with toy trucks and stuff while you booze and smoke...

:grr:


----------



## laurac1988

Makes me so sad :-(

There's a family at the top of my road like that. The kids are out until 1 or 2 am ... Their eight year old doesn't wear anything below her waist. And dont get me started on their poor dog


----------



## anniepie

Some people should really not be allowed to reproduce (or keep animals)...


----------



## anniepie

temps right down to pre-O levels this morning. Not even going to bother testing :cry: AF will be here today :cry:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh dear, hopefully not xxx


----------



## anniepie

oh she will be-I'm not even going to kid myself. Totally gutted. Its getting harder each cycle. Cycle 14 here I come :cry


----------



## Cheska8

Annie I'm really sorry, hope she doesn't arrive and your temps are just playing a cruel trick on you but we're all here for you if she does. :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Oh annie wish I could give u a real hug xxxxxxxx


----------



## anniepie

:witch:

cd1, cycle 14


----------



## jellyfish24

Aw sorry anniepie! Its gutting isn't it. On to next cycle for me to, we're in it together lol


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Annie and Jelly :-(


----------



## Satine

Sorry annie and jellyfish :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw girls :hugs: I'm so sorry for you both :(

This will happen for you both, I promise!!!


----------



## laurac1988

So... Good company on the October crew at least. Let's make it magical


----------



## laurac1988

I put my NYC pics on Facebook. You're all welcome to add me as a friend if you wanna see (and show me some comment love)  This is my TTC Facebook xx
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.171019033035733.42782.100003829125537&type=3&l=e7a47a6573


----------



## Lisaloo82

It won't load on my iPad Hun?


----------



## laurac1988

how annoying

add me via https://www.facebook.com/laura.charlie.3 xx


----------



## laurac1988

ahhhh i Just realised I'm your b&B buddy  I feel loved!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh dear about stupid af. It will happen for you all. All mummies in the making! Scan went well today, good heartbeat. X


----------



## Jo_Bean

Did you get any pics MrsS?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Did u get a pic Hun. Pleased it went well. Can't believe ur 8 weeks already. It's flown by x


----------



## MrsSmartie

It looks a bit like a tortoise climbing up the side :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20120918_202525.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lisaloo82

Gorgeous x


----------



## Jo_Bean

:haha: tortoise! Awwwwww very cute! You'll be able to compare that with your 12 week one soon!


----------



## laurac1988

ahhhhhh hey tortoise


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks guys! The sonographer said he struggled to see anything apart from wind as I was just full of wind everywhere! Lol. I said sorry I was nervous!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:rofl: they can see wind!? Crazy!


----------



## StefanieC

They can see wind? Uh oh that doesnt bode well for me :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Visions of a Wizard of Oz Style twister in there... :rofl::rofl::hissy::rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh no! The wind I've been getting lately is not good, must not eat baked beans between now and scan, will only cause trouble!


----------



## Satine

woo love the scan pic MrsS :D

:rofl: at them being able to spot wind :rofl:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah it was a bit embarrassing! He just kept saying it was everywhere and I was thinking how the hell can it be everywhere?! Surely it's in my bowel not like all over my abdomen and floating around my uterus. Lol x


----------



## Satine

you should have followed the rule "better out than in" then it really would have been everywhere :rofl:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies, been AWOL today, apologies. Annie and Jelly so sorry to hear, wishing you lots of dust for this cycle, really hope it works out for you this time round, keep believing.

MrsS, arghhhh can't believe they can see wind! Your lil tortoise is so cute though!! 

Rach, I just burst out laughing at your last comment :rofl: 

Laura, thanks for the buddy add, will add you as a buddy when I'm back on my laptop, I have a habit of buggering up my sig when I change it on my phone! :haha: x


----------



## laurac1988

Grrrr someone on my Facebook is all "bla bla bla. Midwife didn't tell me stopping smoking can cause depression. Is it worth stopping?"

Had to stop myself going batshit crazy at her


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'd have to say something! Stupid dickhead! I heard someone say not long ago they couldn't wait to go back on subbed after 1st Tri. As its safe. U just can't go on in 1st tri cos it reduces ur frolic acid absorption! Some people r pathetic. If u can't restrain from things for the love of ur child then what can u for!??


----------



## laurac1988

I don't know why people feel the need to go on sunbed full stop... So bad for your skin! And so many good fake tans around nowadays


----------



## Lisaloo82

I go on before holiday a few times for a base tan and that's it. I've got a fab fake tan from savers for like 2.99 or something it's brilliant. Only put it on for a night out tho. Not ones of these people who can be arsed to do it all the time tho. Bugger that. I'm too lazy!


----------



## laurac1988

This thread is so quiet nowadays

I get my blood results on Monday. Couldn't get an appointment sooner than that. I'm betting on PCOS. But that's ok - we can move on to treating it!


----------



## Lisaloo82

It is isn't it Laura. U need a journal on here. Ive done one now. I stalk most the gb girls journals. It's busier than this thread now. They r in all the girls siggys. I do love this thread to come back to tho. 
I've got my fingers crossed ul get a nice surprise and things are ok for u.
Yay to ur new siggy! We went to Disneyland but would love to go Disney world!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah see I would have a journal but I have my blog. Maybe when I get a new laptop - mine died spectacularly so I'm writing from my phone.

And yay for disneyworld! I'm hoping we has a small person by then... 

Hope this thread doesn't die :-(


----------



## Lisaloo82

I don't think it will. We r here til we all get our bfps and move to the preg boards xx promise x
Come stalk me, jo, fran and rach. We r always online chatting away xx


----------



## laurac1988

I shall do once laptop is back. Then I have a bit more control 

Hopefully getting an iPad next Thursday.

TTC wise I've decided to cut everything but my b50 complex and folic acid. No more soy, no nothing. 

Maybe it'll work...


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Laura, you're safely in my siggy now! :thumbup: Good luck with your blood results, but like you say if they find something then you can start being treated, and moving closer that that BFP you desperately want.

I went to Florida when I was little, MIL wants to go for her 60th in a couple of years, I am adamant I WILL have a little person with me by then too!


----------



## laurac1988

Yay for siggy and thanks for good wishes  

I've never been but DP went when she was younger. We're going with DPs mum and sis... Still not sure how I feel about that but we'll see how it goes


----------



## Cheska8

There's only so much you can take of the inlaws isn't there? I'm hoping when we go we'll either be in apartments or a big enough villa we can get away from them every now and again!


----------



## laurac1988

We've found a hotel that has two bed suites. One room for them, one for us. And a kitchen and stuff, so if we have a bubs milk prep won't be a problem


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'll always stalk this thread but as we chat loads, mostly it happens in the journals. Mainly as we don't want to clog up other peoples threads with a load of crap (well that's me :haha:)

We regularly go away with the in laws :( at least once a year, every other year it's twice because they go away at Christmas and we take it in turns. 
Sometimes I wish Dave would realise the sacrifices I make by doing this instead of it just being the two of us but as we usually go on walking holidays with the dog then it sort of makes sense that we all hire a cottage together. 

Dave doesn't know yet, but this WILL be changing once baby is here. We will have our own family and I will be gently persuading him to have holidays with just us. A.k.a putting my foot down!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

God I'd never go on holidays with my inlaws!! I think you're all very accommodating and brave!

We have been away with my folks, but Stu really enjoys it and encourages it, so of course I don't mind! But sometimes it's nice to go away just 'us'. And with Christmas baby's first is always at home for us, this year we're going to Stu's nanny's and next year we'll be home. His family live all over to it makes it really hard and Stu always feels torn between his mum and his dad. We didn't see his mum at all over Christmas last year and she got Liv's birthday wrong, hence why I don't have much time for her!

EDIT; I've been to Disney twice, very lucky, and I'd love to go again, but will be a few years off, maybe when my dad hits 60, that seems a good time to go! We stayed in a hotel first time and a villa the next, definitely recommend a villa, they're reasonably priced, massive and much more comfortable to chill out in!


----------



## StefanieC

DH's mum has just moved to the Isle of Wight with her boyfriend and keeps asking us to come and visit but she smokes like a chimney so we don't really want to. I suppose i'm sort of lucky as DH isn't bothered about visiting her really, so there is no chance of us going away with them on holiday anywhere. And his dad isn't really the holiday type so bit of luck there too.

I've been to Disney World twice too, once as a child and once as an 'adult' and loved it both times!


----------



## jellyfish24

Been to Florida a few times and it was our honeymoon desination too. We stayed in the swan and dolphin hotel, but if your going as a group would defiantly recommend a villa! We are very lucky with in laws must admit, DH and I went to Vegas last year and my parents and his went out together with out us! lol


----------



## Lisaloo82

God I could never go on hols with the inlaws. Well mother in law (DH dad passed away at a young age when Reuben was only 21 so I never met him, unfortunately as he sounded as if he was a fab kind hearted dad) his mother like to have one too many drinks and Reuben hates it. We barely see her but always seem to get ye blame for it even though we always invite her. We live 300 miles apart and I don't drive. Uuurgh long story to go into but she's in my bad books lately. Alfie didnt get a Xmas card or presents sent down even tho she says she has got him loads. She got my address too but couldn't be arsed to send them, expects us to go there. Baring in mind we've hardly seen Reuben ourselves without him traveling all over the country to visit family. 

My mum and step dad however we see all the time. We go for drinks and nights out with them as really enjoy their company. X


----------



## anniepie

hope this thread doesn't dry up with all these new journals...love you guys :flower:


----------



## Lisaloo82

We love u back huni. How u feeling xx


----------



## anniepie

I'm feeling a lot better thanks hun. cd1 is always the worst. Yesterday I made a plan of making sure I take some time each day to relax...need to destress. Also thinking about trying some reflexology-there's a lady near me who focuses on fertility...


----------



## anniepie

OOh yes-also had my cd2-5 bloods today (FSH/LH). Results mid next week and I'll wait for then to get my progesterone results too from last week


----------



## laurac1988

Good to see you back Annie.
I get all my results on Monday. Didn't phone for them individually. Thought id wait until they're all done and then go see the doc so he can explain it all to me 
Am expecting to have to repeat the progesterone one as last month's was only 2dpo... Will do one 7dpo this month.


----------



## anniepie

I was wondering about making an appointment to get the results as its so hard going over results like that on the phine-can also talk about next steps...if there are any :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

That's what I thought.

Although.. I feel bad... My doc has a very strong Indian accent. I always have to ask him to repeat himself. Then I feel like I'm being ignorant...


----------



## anniepie

oh I hate it when that happens.. I used to live with a girl with a strong Belfast accent and everything she said I had to ask her to repeat...


----------



## laurac1988

He's the fertility specialist too... So can't change either.
Will just have to listen more carefully I guess.
DP is at work too, which I'm quite glad about tbh. That way I can take in info, process it and then relay it back. Rather than having to process it whilst trying to explain to DP too.

I'm hoping for this month. The one time our timing was perfect we had a chemical...


----------



## anniepie

what's your plan this month Laura? OPK? SMEP? Is your donor the same as before? :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Donor is the same. We're just OpKing as normal then donation day +opk and day after... Or maybe day before +opk which is cd25 then day of + on cd26. 

What about you?


----------



## anniepie

I'm gonna try and SMEP again-we've tried the last few cycles but not quite got 100% hit rate for various reasons-last cycle was looking so close to perfect then I think the pressure got too much for DH, he didn't 'complete' on the pos OPK day, then that left us in a funk the next day so that didn't happen... the next day did though


----------



## laurac1988

Ah ok. Well good luck with take 2 xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

When I got my results I asked for the doctor to call me to discuss it. Rather than wait ages down docs. Not sure if they do that where u live tho. 

I'm liking the sound of ur plans girls. Laura how long do u normally get pos opk for? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Usually for about 12 hours. And usually SUPER pos as well. Which is why I think I probably do ovulate... Just don't get a great temp rise...

I just got training through for promotion at work. It's During 2ww - good times


----------



## Lisaloo82

I was asking cos I'd go with donation a bit earlier Hun. I've read that the sperm has to go through some sort of process before it can fertilise the egg and that process takes 12 hours xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

I came across this the other day on FF..... 

the most probable days for intercourse to result in pregnancy have been found to be one or two days before ovulation rather than the day of ovulation itself


----------



## laurac1988

When we had the chemical it was day 25 and 26. I reckon we'll stick with that as ov for me is day 27/28 so if we do morning on day 26 should be fine.
Useful to know, though


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Annie - would recc the reflexology. I didn't use it for fertility, but towards the end of my last pg and have to say I felt heaps better after and it was just so relaxing. Really hope SMEP works for you this month 

Laura, sounds like a good plan with the donation dates, hope you can understand your results when they come in!

Have a good feeling for September!!


----------



## laurac1988

My god sister is having eggs put back in on 12th October. The timing would be amazing if we both got pregnant.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

DOH I meant October as September is pretty much gone! Left my brain at work clearly!

Laura that would be amazing, fingers crossed for both of you xx


----------



## laurac1988

Want this one so much. Timing would be amazing for Orlando too. I'm hoping the month off will help


----------



## laurac1988

Well last night some troll on another forum told me I'm too fat to get pregnant and should lose weight for the health of my child. I'm a size 16/18 and most of that is boob... And I've lost a stone recently... But who gives a shit.

Then someone I know told me its selfish to have a donor baby instead of adopting. Right. Yes. Just because we're a gay couple we should adopt.

Think it's time to disappear for a few days


----------



## Jo_Bean

that's just ridiculous Laura! How do these people get through life? I imagine them to be really ugly with warts and never speak to normal people, only chat online and deliberately say things to get a reaction because they don't have any other human interaction.
Bloody weirdos!

I just think it's sad to feel that bad about yourself that you have to judge others when you know nothing about them. It's obviously only to make themselves feel better. Why would what you decide to do with your life, affect them in anyway!?


----------



## laurac1988

Dunno. Still feels a bit like a kick in the face though


----------



## Jo_Bean

Of course it will but that's what they wanted. A throwaway comment for them and for you to feel shit!

I've seen your photos, you are not too fat for a baby, and as for being selfish because you aren't adopting! Well that's not even worth dignifying with a response. You will have a baby that is blood related to one of you! Adoption is just another option available to anyone that is struggling or anyone that would rather that be their first choice. If I followed their logic then I would be being selfish for being pregnant and buying my own dog. In their world I should have saved a stray dog and adopted a child. Regardless of whether I was straight or gay or black, white or blue. That's just not relevant at all.

I SMH :nope:


----------



## anniepie

Laura :hugs: I am completely speachless (and really angry for you) at what these stupid stupid people say to you... How ignorant can you get?? Some people should just be shot or something :grr:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun. Feeling pretty shitty at the moment xx


----------



## anniepie

I'm not surprised you are :hugs: The main thing is, though, you know that they're wrong. You've got loads of other people around you who know they are wrong and are...and will continue to support you through your journey to get your little bundle of love :hug:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw lau ignore the pathetic waste of spaces! U have us on here huni. There's nothing at all wrong with what u and ur wife r doing. U want to bring a child into this world for the same reason as anyone else. Love! Xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yuck. Ignore them! It is so not any of their business, you would think that unconventional couples and families would be supportive of each other when they will all have been treated badly and subjected to homophobic judgements at some point in their lives by society! Where's the solidarity?! You are definately not too big to have a baby, that's ridiculous. And why should gay/lesbian couples be expected to adopt and straight couples not? Silly people. X


----------



## jellyfish24

Agreed with what all the ladies have said above. How awful. Some people give no regard to other people's feelings at all. 'Keep calm and carry on' I say lol.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Morning ladies. How r we all. Is anyone else in the tww then? I'm 6dpo today zero symptoms and temp drop to coverline today. Boo!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Just back from dr. Am part of the metformin club. Yup... It's PCOS

Noticed ur temp is back up Lisa xx


----------



## StefanieC

laurac1988 said:


> Just back from dr. Am part of the metformin club. Yup... It's PCOS
> 
> Noticed ur temp is back up Lisa xx

I like to think I'm proof you can do it with pcos. I got my BFP despite it as have loads of ladies So its defo more than possible. It's good they have given you something to regulate :)


----------



## laurac1988

Of course. It's not the worse news. I was hoping for metformin also... At least we now have a plan.

If I'm not pregnant in 3 months it's onto clomid...


----------



## MrsSmartie

Glad you have answers and a plan Laura xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

So chuffed u got some answers. It's not best news of course but at least now u have a helping hand. Hope u don't have to wait long for ur BFP huni xx

How is everyone doing? Gone a bit quiet again x


----------



## anniepie

Glad you've got answers and a plan Laura-the worst thing is being in limbo...

I had a lovely busy but relaxing weekend with DH but can't believe its Monday again (boo hiss)...

I'm in no-mans land...AF over and now just the long wait to O...hate late O's...

Calling the docs Wednesday for results from my bloods (progesterone, FSH, LH) and hoping DH will go do his SA deposit tomorrow...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Fingers crossed for weds Annie x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Well at least you know what's wrong now Laura. 
Been away for a while because I've been quite ill, kidney infection. Really not fun at all, it's going but slowly.


----------



## laurac1988

Glad you and bump are ok mrs bump

I have an issue. Doc says I'm not ovulating as that's what bloods say. But bloods were done two days pot +opk. When I told the doc that he said that wouldn't affect the results. Then I said I thought it had to be done 7dpo... He said no.

Should I ask to see another doctor? I need to know if I'm ovulating or not. The fact I had a chemical pregnancy says I am...


----------



## Jo_Bean

We don't always ovulate every month Laura. I would ask for repeat tests next month. They can't say someone isn't ovulating based on one months blood test. It could just have been a duff month.


----------



## anniepie

I saw the GP who is the fertility specialist at our docs- she said the progesterone levels need to be tested 7 days before AF- I asked how many days post O as I have a short LP, and she said it doesn't matter how many days post O as long as it's 7 days before AF. She said people often have to go back for multiple tests to catch the right day...

But I agree, the fact that you had a chemical means you MUST Ovulate at least some times. Perhaps it's worth repeating it anyway because it could be that you had an anovulatory cycle, or at the wrong time

did you have the test cd21? That's often a mistake as it's rely on 'textbook' cycles, which we all know are rare!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I have 'normal' cycles and LP and I had to have 3 lots of tests to confirm ov. So I think it's just wrong to diagnose based on one set of tests. 

Ask for a repeat and if you don't like the doc, ask for another doc :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Definitely agree with Jo :thumbup:

So I'm calling for my results in 15 mins- progesterone, FSH and LH...

DH tried to do his SA deposit yesteday, but got stuck in traffic for over an hour on the way to the hospital so (a) the sample would have been no good (need to deliver within the hour) and (b) the path lab was closed when he got there :dohh: I've now got to request another sample pot. He has to not ejactulate for 3 days prior to sample. And next week we're likely approaching fertile period, so I'm not wasting any of his little guys to a pot :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Bloods back as 'normal' for all...they couldn't/wouldn't give me numbers, though :grr: Hate not having numbers...


----------



## StefanieC

anniepie, that's what they did for my results a few months ago - just told me they were all 'normal' so annoying!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Glad you're back to normal Annie.

Laura, agree with the others here in that all that test proves is you may not of ovulated this cycle, provided they tested at the right times. Lots of .if.


----------



## anniepie

No 'back to' Mrs B...just normal :haha:

Guess the next step is to try and get DH's SA done in a more successful way than this week...

Part of my was hoping for the bloods to show something that could give us a reason why we've not fallen pregnant in over a year of trying- some quick fix reason...


----------



## laurac1988

Happy everything is normal for you Annie. Appreciate must be frustrating, though.

I think I will wait it out and see...

Not looking forward to the metformin side effects


----------



## laurac1988

In other news... I'm booking our Florida holiday tomorrow


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hooray for Florida! I nearly cried when we went to the Harry Potter part coz it was so amazing and magical! Lol x


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah it should be cool. We're going with DPs mum and sis and her sis won't know we're going until Christmas... Maybe later if we can keep our gobs shut haha


----------



## anniepie

Oh that's so exciting Laura! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aw that's nice x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey lau, I would defo ask for the tests to be redone. Mine we abnormal 1st as did it at wrong time. Then when we did it 7dpo using ff as guidance it was all good, showed good strong O. My doc is pretty good tho. He goes with me, I'm pretty pushy tho. I waited til I though o was near then when ff confirmed it I booked bloods for the right time. But there is a walk in clinic so u can go same day not sure what appointments r like where u r. 

MrsS how u feeling huni? Any ms yet? Hope ur lucky as me to not get any x

Annie please u got normal results but I kinda know what u mean about having answers as to why. Hugs Hun. Ur gonna get there I know u r

AFM 9dpo didn't have any symptoms what so ever til today. I was thinking I'm defo out. Now I'm really hopeful.
I have heartburn, sore boobs, frequent urination, I'm really scatty and clumsy. X


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Lisa...guess we just need to try and giv DH's SA another go, and keep plugging away at more of what we're doing...

Symptoms sounding good ... so you still testing tomorrow???


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yeah fmu, heartburn is really intense now x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi Lisa. My ms is terrible. Has been since 5 weeks and doesn't show signs of slowing yet! Have had a lot of trouble with work as so knackered, had to go off sick some night shifts as vomiting so much. Ah well all worth it. I hadn't really thought about this bit tbh and have found it quite hard throwing up all day and stuff. Hopefully not for too long but as long as babe is ok then fine. Xx


----------



## anniepie

Lisa...get up and get peeing :haha: ... :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Eeeek

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/FF81FD53-1D2E-4FA8-B27A-48DF1A4E55F7-2361-0000029DE1D3AE5E.jpg


----------



## Mrs_Bump

That's a line. Congratulations!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hope it gets darker though. So excited xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My first one wasn't even that strong. I did a digi to check I wasn't going crazy in the end. Fingers crossed for you that line will darken up nicely.


----------



## jellyfish24

oh well done lis! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks ladies. Gonna tell hubby Sunday I think. Hoping il get a darker line by then x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Baby!!!! Hooray! Xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hooray for another team GB BFP!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

YAY! The gold medals are still rolling in! Congrats again!


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhhh congrats Lisa!!!! Was really hoping this one would w the one for you xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Bought myself a shiny new iPad


----------



## jellyfish24

Damn it! Just had positive opk and dh is away until tomorrow night *sigh*


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm never off my iPad since I got it. I wondered for ages do I actually need an iPad. Wat will I use it for... Blah blah. I've had the laptop put maybe three times since ha x


----------



## laurac1988

That's annoying jellyfish!

And Lisa - I'm in love already


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry for double post

DP just bought Diva magazine and me and her are in it! They did an article about donor babies... I did ask them to tell us if they used anything we gave them, but it's all good so don't mind either way


----------



## Lisaloo82

jellyfish24 said:


> Damn it! Just had positive opk and dh is away until tomorrow night *sigh*

Don't panic huni. See what tomos is like? U won't necessarily O yet. Can be anywhere between 12 and 36hours yet. 

When was ur last bd? X


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ooh il have to buy it. Where can u buy it from? 
X


----------



## laurac1988

Any newsagent. WHSmith usually have it


----------



## Lisaloo82

Anyone watching homefront? Xx


----------



## anniepie

Ooh, exciting Laura-might have to try find that tomorrow 

Lisa, I meant to but just got in- will try catch it on catch up-was it any good?


----------



## Lisaloo82

It pulled at the heart strings but maybe as its so close to home xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hey Laura, you're famous! That's really great, hopefully it gives you a bit of a bit of positivity to move forward with.

Oh and you may of noticed I've finally got my bean up as my avatar. Pic isn't too great as I just snapped it with my webcam. Sorry it's taken so long but laptop only just got fixed. I'm thinking all gender guesses based on head shape are invalid as I have a huge square forehead and I'm a girl, obviously.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Love the pic Mrs Bump :cloud9:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies!

I'm back from my holiday now, had a fab time but a little bit glad to be back to reality (and the internet!). I ov'd while away, on my wedding anniversary none other, so am really glad that my body has finally moved on from the miscarriage. We got lots of BDing done so got my fingers crossed I have a little egg and swimmer union going on inside at the minute! I know it's more likely that I'll not catch this cycle but am feeling positive about it and hopefully thinking positive might help.

Hope you're all ok, missed chatting on here!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yay frans back! 

Here's today's test 

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/844E70D5-A3E4-4AC1-A15F-61607AAC445B-1092-000001418D5AC4FC.jpg

and also the pic of all to show progression. The 1st two are from 9dpo 2pm and the last one is just under 48hrs later (this am) 

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/F26FF123-86FF-49D1-8696-8CCEBB61A761-1092-000001418796BA09.jpg


----------



## Cheska8

Haha Lis I just wrote in my journal to tell you to post a pic! Great minds think alike! Hopefully this time next week I'll be able to do the same! Loving being in the 2ww, so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good progression Lis! Fran is next :yipee:


----------



## Cheska8

I hope so Jo, me and more from GB bumps! Let's hope we have lots of October BFPs. I agree with the progression too, definitely darker Lis. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

There's not much of a difference in the middle but I've done two everyday. And isn't it every 48 hours u should expect a difference. So the first two and the last one is about 40 hours apart x


----------



## laurac1988

I see a difference too 

Can I be next as well please?

The metformin is making me feel hellish :-( terrible nausea


----------



## Lisaloo82

Oh no lau. What's the side effects then? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

My sister takes it and earned me that I would feel like hell. She had bad nausea and diarrhoea for a month. No toilet issues yet but I feel RIDICULOUSLY sick. 

Was bad because I went to a late night show at the theatre last night and saw some friends - could barely talk at times as I just felt like I was going to hurl :-(


----------



## Cheska8

Oh no that's not very good Laura. Hope it passes quicker for you than it did with your sister. I hope you join the preggers ladies too, I hope we all do, everyone I have come across on here has had their own battles with ttc, one way or another, and I think everyone really deserves their shot at being a mum, you're all such lovely ladies and I wish we all get our BFPs and sticky beans as soon as possible.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## anniepie

I'm so fed up ladies... I feel like I keep getting left behind... All my friends IRL are on baby 2 or 3. I've been part of a thread on here for almost 2 years-from wtt then mid last summer we all progressed to TTC together-there's literally about 3 of us who don't yet have our little ones or are pregnant already-some are even about to start TTC the next... And on here there's just a couple of us left... Don't get me wrong, I'm delights for each and every one of you, really I am, but I'm so fed up as well... In a week and a half's time I should have been celebrating my little one's 4th birthday...instead I'm fed up and trying to figure why after 14 month we haven't even seen a hint of a bfp... :cry:

I feel like time is slipping away from me too...

Sorry I'm on a downer :(


----------



## laurac1988

Annie I understand some of how you're feeling and I hate to trot out a cliche, but our time will come - it will xxxxx

Feel free to rant here when you want to xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry you're so upset today Annie, I know it's hard when most of your friends have babies or are pregnant, mine are exactly the same, three of my friends had babies while I was on holiday this week, I am visiting another friend tomorrow who had hers just before we went, and then in the afternoon I'm seeing another friend with her baby who is 8 months. I only have one close friend left who doesn't have a baby or a bump in fact. 

It does get me down, but then equally sometimes it gives me hope, if all of these people can get pregnant then so can I. It may take me longer than some others and I might have to try harder than some but I have no doubt that one day I will get that baby in my arms and it's that hope/belief that gets me through.

I believe you will get your baby too Annie and I hope you can be strong until that day you see those two little lines. And I really hope you don't have to wait to long. :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

With my friends I'm the odd one out being married and preggo. None of them want to do either, altho they are very excited about being aunties. My DH's friends are a bit different as one couple got married a few months ago and she is about to pop and another couple got married at the beginning of the month.


----------



## laurac1988

Most of my friends don't have children yet

I just took my second lot of metformin. Really dreading if the nausea will get worse as I'm on a night shift tonight


----------



## Cheska8

How old are all of you ladies? If you don't mind me asking! I'm 30, 31 in January. My DH is 30 too. x


----------



## StefanieC

i'm 25, 26 in oct and my dh is 26, 27 in nov.


----------



## laurac1988

24 here x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Oh no Laura not nice but who cares if it gets u ur much deserved BFP!? :happydance:

Annie I know what u mean a few months back everyone seemed to be telling me they were pregnant, some even by accident or first month of trying. I was happy for them of course but inside I wanted to scream.... Why not me!? When's it my turn. U won't ever get left behind as we r all here for u and everyone else too. We r here together til we all get our babies xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was 30 in march and DH was 32 in April x


----------



## MrsSmartie

I'm 23... and my name is Jess btw, I realised I never told anyone! Xx


----------



## anniepie

I'm 34 in Jan...DH is 37... we wanted to have 2-3kids but just not sure it'll happen now...

Thanks for all your kind words... :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi jess. Nice to call u by ur name instead of MrsS. 

Jelly how was ur opk this today? Xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'm 32, Dave is 33 in October. We were 27 when we started ttc :(


----------



## laurac1988

Omg I'm really struggling with metformin side effects :-(
TMI but am on night shift and have spent a fair amount of time in the loo. Had to explain to supervisor what was wrong as she thought I was just taking the piss. Whoops


----------



## Lisaloo82

Haha did she think U were going for cheeky naps. Lol I used to do that when I was hungover. Go lay down in the disabled toilet in work. 

Hope u feeling better today babe. And ur body gets used to the drug xx


----------



## laurac1988

Feel much better for being home cuddling with my doggys  

Night ladies xx


----------



## laurac1988

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/41B60AC3-C5B4-4EF5-B5A9-05B56BD9649A-1878-000001F2FA6B7BC9.jpg
Will leave you all with this super cute "night night"


----------



## laurac1988

Positive opk. Discussing donations with my donor starting tomorrow. The cheapest are usually positive for a good few days, so thinking we're going to do tomorrow, Wednesday and Friday if still positive then


----------



## Cheska8

That's great Laura, good luck!

Ps your doggies are cute, what are they called?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Great news lau. Goo luck xx


----------



## laurac1988

Cheska8 said:


> That's great Laura, good luck!
> 
> Ps your doggies are cute, what are they called?




Lisaloo82 said:


> Great news lau. Goo luck xx

Thanks ladies xxx

Cheska - the one who is more black is misty. The scruffy white fella is gizmo


----------



## Lisaloo82

They r cute. I love cuddles with my buddy x


----------



## laurac1988

They're my snuggle butts 

Wanted to share this with you guys. Sunrise I took on my way home this morning. Made me feel really happy

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/27293643-2EBD-4674-8FCA-1812ED66F18C-1350-0000024459EE9926.jpg


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aaw wow so nice x


----------



## Cheska8

Lovely pic Laura :cloud9:


----------



## laurac1988

First donation is done. Can I go home and sleep now?

Well... I dunno why I'm asking... I need Togo to boots first and pick up the rest of my prescription of the devil drug


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hooray for your donation! So glad you're trying again. FXd!! X


----------



## laurac1988

Wanted to share my uber +opk from just now. Am almost proud of it!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/4F29047D-F753-4837-A4E3-05355173A0E2-138-00000006761186E8.jpg


----------



## Cheska8

That is a super dooper positive! Go eggy!


----------



## Satine

Wooooo another BFP whilst I have been away, I knew you could do it Lisa :dance:

All updated on the front page!

I had a fab time away was just what I needed to clear my head of all the negative thoughts I was having about what happened etc. As you know I am more than likely out this cycle as my O was due whilst away without OH. Also took my temp this morning for first time in 10 days and it was vmuch higher so looks like I did O when I should have. No worries though, hopefully Oct is my month :)

Laura glad you have got you donation and a positive opk, good luck hun. 

Btw this thread will never die out with the amazing set of ladies it has in it ;)


----------



## Cheska8

Glad you're back Rach, I want to keep this thread going too, I'll be posting on here lots too. 

As most of you know it was a BFN for me this morning but at only 8dpo I wasn't really surprised. Trying to wait until Wed to test again but you know what I'm like with my poas habit so who knows!


----------



## Satine

I will expect another pic from you tomorrow Cheska then ;)


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome back rach xxx
Sorry about the bfn satine - but you're still in until stupid witch flies in...mhopefully she gets lost and decides to go to someone who is hoping they're NOT pregnant...

Afm - opk is slowly fading out. Still looks positive, but the test line is not as much darker than the control line


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> First donation is done. Can I go home and sleep now?
> 
> Well... I dunno why I'm asking... I need Togo to boots first and pick up the rest of my prescription of the devil drug

 yay glad u got the donation done successfully, especially with that whopping positive opk! :thumbup:



Satine said:


> Wooooo another BFP whilst I have been away, I knew you could do it Lisa :dance:
> 
> All updated on the front page!

 thanks rach, this month I was sure I was out! Noo symptoms til 9dpo.... Heartburn! Can't quite believe it :cloud9:



Cheska8 said:


> Trying to wait until Wed to test again but you know what I'm like with my poas habit so who knows!

 your fooling no one fran!! I wanna see ur BFP tomos! :thumbup::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Here's the diva article I promised I would scan. Obviously only reproducing my part... Copyright and all that

Here's us in diva magazine

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_767202272aa326c0dad40ca932015a49.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_3b735f5f676d000b0c7c99356afb979e.jpg


----------



## Satine

Aww that's a fab article hun, love your dress :)


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers  its also our second anniversary today


----------



## Cheska8

Gorgeous dress Laura! Are you getting another donation tonight?


----------



## laurac1988

Nope not tonight. If opk is still pos tomorrow the will do

Just taking it easy this cycle... Relaxing


Broke out in spots today so think I'm oving


----------



## Cheska8

I'm covered in spots too, bloody hormones. Never EVER got spots on the pill. I miss being on bcp some days!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Lovely photo and dress. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun. When they legalise gay marriage (as opposed to civil partnership) We're doing it all again proplerly

I want this dress...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_2a151433d033433325c3f29a3879c736.jpg
It's disneys fairy tale wedding collection - this is their Ariel dress


----------



## Satine

aww congrats and that dress is gorgeous, didn't know disney did that, might have to have a look at those :)


----------



## laurac1988

https://www.disneybridal.com/

By the way ladies, I buckled. Link for my journal in my sig


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats lau! Fab article too and love love ur dress and the next one unplanned to wear! Xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Fab article and love the red dress, I've far too much up top for halter dresses unfortunately! I love the bridal gowns, they're made by the same designer my dress was from Alfred Angelo, they does lovely dresses, if I do say so myself!

I love the 'blossom' dresses, if I can persuade Stu to have Liv and the baby christened next year I'd love the rapunzel one!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I had an Alfred Angelo too!


----------



## MrsSmartie

My bridesmaid dresses were Alfred Angelo. My dress was Amanda Wyatt and called 'Poppy'. X


----------



## anniepie

Ladies, I can't really do TTC talk just now- I just have nothing left to say at the moment (need a break), but silently stalking- I'll be back with my rambles before you know it, I'm sure (esp as I'm due to O, probably in the next 6 days or so.... 

I've suggested to one of my longest BnB friends (2 years almost) she heads on over here to meet you guys- she's just come over to TTC from WTT and finding some of the other threads somewhat unfriendly. And I guess I'm not being much help with my lack of talking at the moment :dohh: If Twag makes it over, I'm sure everyone will make her feel welcome, you're all such a wonderful lot :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Sending hugs your way Annie. Totally know how you feel as I've had periods like that before.

We'll all be here waiting for when you come back xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Annie :hugs: Hope you're ok honey. You know we're all here for whenever you need us. x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Totally cool Annie xxx if you fancy just popping on to talk crafts or general crap, then that's also good :thumbup:

Of course Twag is welcome! This is one of the nice welcoming groups of ladies, not the "oh my toenail turned black and a bird shit in my eye so does that mean I'm pregnant" ttc threads! That's why some of us preggos stick around, a good bunch this lot xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Jo_Bean said:


> "oh my toenail turned black and a bird shit in my eye so does that mean I'm pregnant"

That's just made me laugh a LOT

I agree, the more the merrier here. I came to this thread from a really nasty forum with a lot of "I peed once, I must be pregnant!" threads and general nastiness. These ladies are like my TTC family. X


----------



## laurac1988

I knowim not pregnant yet, but is it really bad that I want this already?

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_ae4e2b46e0d92f3823e8089ae17e8c48.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'm sensing a theme to your madness Laura :rofl: cute :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

laurac1988 said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> "oh my toenail turned black and a bird shit in my eye so does that mean I'm pregnant"
> 
> That's just made me laugh a LOT
> 
> I agree, the more the merrier here. I came to this thread from a really nasty forum with a lot of "I peed once, I must be pregnant!" threads and general nastiness. These ladies are like my TTC family. XClick to expand...

I would rather stay here and in the journals, I ventured into 1st and 2nd tri and my god! I missed the ttc forum! Those ladies are mental, it's all the mental ones from ttc but with preggo hormones! Seriously, it scared the crap out of me!


----------



## laurac1988

I've had a peek in there too. Does seem to be majority normal folk but some are bat shit crazy


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think I picked the wrong threads to read :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Haha fair enough.

Oh and just spotted your method to the madness post, jo. It's true. Disney person over here *hand up*. But not one of those mental Disney people...


----------



## anniepie

thanks ladies...love you guys :hugs: I'm actually doing ok-just not feeling too talkative...

The last thing you need when you're struggling with TTC is dinner with a heavily pregnant friend (with #2) who, when we met a couple of months ago did nothing but moan about what having another baby would do to her life and career (AND it was planned...) That's what the evening holds for me :dohh: 

Jo, loved your "toenail bird" thing-really made me laugh :rofl:

Laura, I've had a travel system url saved to my favourites for a good year or two now :dohh:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Every time I see a Disney baby item now, I'll think of you :D


----------



## laurac1988

Oof Annie! Enjoy the dinner. That will be you soon - promise  xxxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Jo_Bean said:


> Every time I see a Disney baby item now, I'll think of you :D

I do love Disney a little bit... 

Am having serious pains down on my left side. Come onnnnnnn eggy! Although little worried as *TMI* when I took out the soft up there was still loads in it...


----------



## Jo_Bean

Annie - the one positive thing I can offer is drink lots of wine to get through that dinner! I feel for you xx

Laura - don't worry about the 'left-overs' the important ones will be up up and away x


----------



## laurac1988

I did say to Amy last might that the left over ones are the lazy buggers sitting around like 

"eurgh... First we get shoved out of home, then we're expected to race all the way up there. What if I go the wrong way? Then I'll just DIE without aceving anything. No not me... I'm going to stay here with you guys. Anyone for coffee?"

And the others are like

"ha HAAAAA what they don't know is they're going to die anyhow! Dumb cells! To the EGGGGGG!"

And the egg is all like 

*pop* "hello boys... Welcome to my lair"... All like eyelashes fluttering and red lipstick and the like...

Yeah...mi have an over active imagination...


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I always think of eggs as the biggest c*ck tease! She's sitting there waiting looking all available and loves being hounded by the boys, but it is hard as nails, almost impenetrable, and won't let any bugger get in her knickers, but happy to let them try!


----------



## laurac1988

Hahaha add that to the fluttery eyes and red lipstick and I think we have an indication of what the egg looks like under a microscope


----------



## laurac1988

It's NEGATIVE!!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_0b8ecc43b8891c2f0da32f84b31cbe07.jpg


----------



## anniepie

Are you getting another donation Laura? :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Nope. Should be fine on Mondays. We were going to do another if opk was still pos today, but it's not and all ov pain has disappeared

Am spotty mcspot and feel a but pukey, so I shall officially count myself as 1dpo today


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies I hope you don't mind me joining my friend Anniepie mentioned what a lovely bunch of ladies you are and what a great thread this is :thumbup:

I am just starting out TTC after a long WTT (waiting for DH to get on the same page)


----------



## laurac1988

Hey welcome Twag 

The more the merrier here xx


----------



## anniepie

Twaaaaaaaaag :D

Laura- spotty and pukey??...can we start symptom spotting now please ;) :haha:

:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Haha no! Stress free this month! Although I know the chances of that working out are slim

I also have metallic mouth, but that's listed as a side effect of metformin so ill attribute it to that


----------



## anniepie

BTW, think I found my voice :haha:

Last night was OK. There was very little talk of babies, pregnancy etc at all, let alone moaning about it. So was really nice to see my friend :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Annie, glad your friend made the effort last night, maybe she realised she was being a bit of a whinge bag last time. I seem to over compensate with some of my friends, and rarely talk about babies/pregnancy, then they ask me and I act all uninterested, which must make them think I'm a terrible mother! Oh and we experimented with biscuit decorations the other day, bit of a disaster decoration wise but tasted yummy! It was a bit of a sugar fest! 

So officially 1dpo Laura, what happens with the medication, do you have to take it the whole cycle?

Hi Twag, welcome over, lovely to have you!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah metformin is taken now and forever. It's to treat PCOS rather than for fertility, but it does help regulate hormones so in turn affects fertility


----------



## anniepie

Aw, glad you had fun with the biscuits- there's so much fun stuff out there when it comes to food decorations. One of my favourites is food glitter :thumbup: I was given a pot by a friend for my birthday a few years back and use it just occsionally to make it extra special. The year before last DH and I made food hampers for family members- all hand made treats- chocolate dipped candied peel, white chocolate and cranberry fudge, jam, chuttney, and other goodies. It also included some chocolates and truffles. On some of the truffles I dusted a little gold food glitter and it made them look so special :D


----------



## laurac1988

That sounds awesome Annie! Wish I had the patience for that kind of thing!


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies :hi:

Good luck Laura :dust: I can see your not symptom spotting but they should good to me :thumbup:

Wow Annie that food hamper sounds lovely nicer than the ones you would get from the shop :thumbup: I have seen the food glitter in Hobbycraft haha: yes I have been in there amazing so much stuff) looks great fun


----------



## ttcbambino#1

As much as I would LOVE food glitter, i reckon more of it would end up dusting the kitchen than anything we make! Might buy some and hide it away!


----------



## anniepie

But that's why it's fun Sam :haha:


----------



## Twag

My DH always whinges when I have finished in the kitchen as he says I make mess and I always tell him it is nothing that cannot be cleaned up :thumbup: I say go crazy with the glitter :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:wave: hi Twag :wave:

Glad you can join us. Hope you don't mind that a couple of us preggos are still hanging around. I am a recovering poas-a-holic so I live vicariously through these girls :haha: 
Mostly I'm still in denial after 5 years of ttc, so I won't be a preggo bore I promise xx

:dust: to you on your ttc journey! 

And a bit for everyone else too :dust: xxx


----------



## Twag

:hi: Jo_Bean - I am more than happy to speak to preggo's it gives us some hope and also lets us know what we have to look forward too :thumbup:

Congratulations on your pregnancy wow 5 years I cannot imagine how hard that must have been :hugs:

I am new to all this POAS but I totally blame Annie for me new addiction :haha:


----------



## anniepie

LOL Twag, don't tell tales on me :hugs: If I can't put my POAS addiction onto other people, well, what am I to do....pee on more sticks?? :rofl:


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> I had an Alfred Angelo too!

My sister's dress was Alfred Angelo as was my maid of honour dress. My wedding dress was D'zage though.



Jo_Bean said:


> This is one of the nice welcoming groups of ladies, not the "oh my toenail turned black and a bird shit in my eye so does that mean I'm pregnant" ttc threads!

oh Jo :nope: lol. you do make me laugh.



Twag said:


> :hi: ladies I hope you don't mind me joining my friend Anniepie mentioned what a lovely bunch of ladies you are and what a great thread this is :thumbup:
> 
> I am just starting out TTC after a long WTT (waiting for DH to get on the same page)

:hi::hi: welcome Twag! I am another preggo thats sticking around here too as i am being a wuss about going into the First Tri forum :blush:


----------



## Twag

:haha: Annie you POAS yet???? :haha:

:hi: Stefanie - if you don't mind me asking how long were you TTC?


----------



## StefanieC

TTC for about 6 months but due to what turned out to be PCOS i only had 3 cycles and ovulated twice in that time - my first cycle off bcp and the last one when i got my bfp. i had my dating scan today and saw the heartbeat flickering away :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Congratulations and H&H 9 months :dust: aww how lovely to see :D I can't wait :cloud9:


----------



## Satine

Welcome to our wonderful team Twag :hi: will add you to the list now :)

Annie glad your night out went better than expected and if you do need time out we will be waiting for you hun :hugs:

Laura loads of :dust: for you hun in your 2ww. Gonna stalk your journal now :)

Jo another Laugh Out Loud moment from your comment :haha: I know what you mean though about how rude some of them are, we are not like that at all, I would never judge someone else, everyone makes their own choices and we are here to support each other as far as I am aware.


----------



## Jo_Bean

I won't say it was easy Twag, but I like to think that if it can happen for me, I can inspire others to keep trying xxx

Good luck venturing into the nut house Stef! (If you ever do!) that lot scare me!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Twag said:


> :hi: ladies I hope you don't mind me joining my friend Anniepie mentioned what a lovely bunch of ladies you are and what a great thread this is :thumbup:
> 
> I am just starting out TTC after a long WTT (waiting for DH to get on the same page)

 hi twag :flower: welcome. This is an awesome group of ladies. I got my BFP last week but hanging around here too. Did check out a June bug board but not feeling it at the moment. These lot are like family, so welcome to our little family huni, ul love it here :hugs:



laurac1988 said:


> It's NEGATIVE!!!
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_0b8ecc43b8891c2f0da32f84b31cbe07.jpg




laurac1988 said:


> Oof Annie! Enjoy the dinner. That will be you soon - promise  xxxxx

 yay Laura! I want you in the October BFP team please :thumbup: xx


----------



## laurac1988

I want to be in the October bfp team!

Still have lower left cramping, but not as bad as yesterday. And cm is back to creamy. Well... Batman... I think I ovulated!


----------



## Twag

Can I join the October BFP team??? testing date for me will be 18th October [when AF is due]

:hi: ladies you are all being very nice thank you :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Fx for both of us Hun. My af is due 13th/14th ish. Ovulated earlier this month so don't know what my luteal phase will do - its usually ten days


----------



## Jo_Bean

Twag - your testing day is my husband and my dog's birthday! Random, but it's always a great day xx


----------



## laurac1988

Heheh awesome  

If I catch this month bubs would be due on my sister's birthday  

Is it bad of me to wander around mothercare this afternoon? Might take my mind off the nausea. Stupid metformin


----------



## Twag

Thank guys I also just realised :dohh: that October will be our 2nd wedding anniversary so it would be so cool if we can have a :bfp: for that :thumbup:

:dust: to us all

Laura I guess you will have to get used to the nausea :haha:


----------



## anniepie

I AM going to be in the October BFP team :thumbup: I'm running low on OPKs- probably have enough to do another month after this month...just...but I also want to have some spare for when I am pregnant so I can do the whole "positive OPK when pregnant" test :haha: If I O on cd20 (Saturday), AF will be due on the 18th (10 day LP), but I'm sure I'll weaken and test before then :dohh: The 14th October is 6 months since we married, and the 15th October is one year since DH proposed- so all very close, but not perfect...


----------



## laurac1988

I hope we're all bump buddies together by the end of October 

DP just surprised me with tickets for Matilda the Musical tonight!!! How frigging excited am I?!?


----------



## Twag

Annie you WILL be on the October BFP Team :hugs: All the signs are looking good and OMG we WILL be TWW buddies too as my AF is also due 18th :wohoo:

October seems to be a lucky month for us so fingers crossed :friends:

How exciting Laura - all I have planned for tonight is some BD :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Enjoy Twag! Lol

I'm so excited! Been wanting to see it for so long. Matilda was like my favourite book when I was a kid, then my favourite film. One of my best friends is named after her too (not the reason why we're friends LOL)

Ahhhh *runs around in circles*


----------



## anniepie

Oh awesome Laura- I love Matilda too. I've not seen the show, but heard great things about it. The clips I've seen from it look fab too :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

I also love Matilda :thumbup: you will have to tell us all about it :thumbup:


----------



## jellyfish24

Welcome Twag! I joined what was Team GB for the Olympics half way through and the ladies here are very lovely and supportive :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

:hi:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Welcome twag

I too am a Matilda fan. I grew up in the village Roald Dahl lived in and met him a few times when I was a kid. Matilda is based in our village. My mum starts work as a volunteer librarian in the library Matilda gets her books in soon.


----------



## Twag

How fantastic is that :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

That's amazing Mrs Bump!

Glad there's plenty of Matilda love here  will be sure to report back tomorrow xx


----------



## Twag

Have a good time :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Twag! :hi: welcome to the best thread there is!

You girlies have chatted lots today, the one day my internet was down and I've missed loads!! All caught up now. Annie, glad you're feeling better hun. I also had some of the food glitter, it was amazing, I'd put it on everything because it livened up my food! :haha:

Well I'm onto CD sodding 1 again, so depending on if my body gets itself into gear I may be able to have a go at an October BFP but with my long cycles I might be a November tester. But I will get there one day I promise!


----------



## Twag

:hi: Cheska


----------



## MrsSmartie

Gosh I have missed a lot! 
Hello Twag!
I hope Matilda was good, the music was written by Tim Minchin and he is my fave. 
Woke up before 6am today for no reason and couldn't get back to sleep at all... grr... tired. Xx


----------



## Twag

:hi: MrsSmartie


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhh it was fantastic! Kids were super talented, adults were great also, music was good (although not good enough for me to buy cast recording)... I thought the music was great in the context of the show but take it out of context and it would be a bit samey bamey.

I also was an emotional mess and choked back tears the entire bloody way through! Jees lol
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/c7e0c07cd01dfad2e1efb972920b9138.jpg
I bought this...


----------



## Twag

Aww sounds great :thumbup:

Hmmm I know NO symptom spotting but emotional is up there right?? :winkwink:


----------



## laurac1988

Was only 1dpo though


----------



## Twag

Hmmm :wacko: PMA though and lots of :dust: 

Was there anyone famous in Matilda?


----------



## laurac1988

Not that I can think of... But then I don't normally pay attention to celebs lol...

Would definitely recommend it. It was great fun and very well done for what is such a beloved kids book.


I had to take my ring off last night as I suddenly have sausage fingers. Not impressed. They're still fat this morning


----------



## Twag

Hmmm very odd about the swollen fingers :wacko:


----------



## laurac1988

I think it might be because I went from being cold outside to very warm inside


----------



## Twag

Maybe I normally find in this type of weather that my fingers shrink though at the moment my rings are spinning all over the place but then it is freezing in my office :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

Glad you had fun at Matilda Laura. From the snippets I've heard of the songs I can get what you mean about the soundtrack- there are some musicals which are absolutely superb, but don't translate outside the show, and then others you can listen to wherever...

Could the symptoms you're having be due to the metformin?


----------



## laurac1988

I think so. I tested with a cb smiley that I had lying around and no smiley. All of my ov symptoms aren't here, so I think it's cos the cheapies are so super sensitive


----------



## laurac1988

Quite bad. 3dpo and I feel like af is here. Boobs are horrendously sore and my tummy feels crampy and nasty... The cramping I could attribute to metformin... But the sore boobs?!?


----------



## Twag

:dust: Laura hope these symptoms are not just messing with you and are good signs :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

I really hope so too


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've got everything crossed Laura x


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Lis - me too. It all feels a bit "different" this mont. will have to wait and see.

I know the month I had the chemical I did feel symptoms super early


----------



## Lisaloo82

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Ooooh! *gets bucket* *gathers baby dust*


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi everyone, how are you all feeling today? I got up stupidly early again, got into a bad habit I think! Got my scan on Thursday, a bit anxious but hopefully will all be okay. Lots of babydust to everybody xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhhh Thursday is soon! Will await pictures.

I'm having a bad metformin side effect day. TMI but can't get off loo :-( which sucks when I start work in 30 mins and need to take more demon drug this morning...

Sore boobs ever present. Now 5dpo


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww poor you! Lots of TLC today from your dw I think xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yay more pics to look at. Can't wait jess. (Is it jess or have I totally made that up) 

Lau hope ur feeling shit ends in a bfp huni. Xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah it is Jess lol. Thanks! X


----------



## Cheska8

MrsS am sure your scan will be just fine, can't wait to see pics of the lil bean again. How has your early pregnancy been? 

Laura hope you're feeling ok at work today. x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah hopefully it will look like a baby this time! Been very sick with MS but it's been better this week most days which is nice. No bleeding or any problems though so it's been fine. Bit upset because all my friends got wind of it through someone so now we can't make an announcement. Still got lots of family to tell after the scan though so that will be nice. And going to Germany to see my mm on friday so can show her the picture. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Awww that's a shame it got out, it's something to look forward to doing an announcement. Hope your friend who "leaked" it feels bad about her/himself for doing that, it's not fair. But like you say you've got other family to surprise with it and that will be nice for you. x


----------



## Satine

Can't wait to see scan pics Jess :D

And how annoying for your friend to do that :(

Laura still hoping this is your month :)


----------



## jellyfish24

hi ladies, feel a bit down today. normal signs of af again, no denying it. :growlmad: cd26.


----------



## Satine

Hope the :witch: stays away Jelly


----------



## laurac1988

Fx for you jelly xxx

6dpo for me and my boobs are noticeably bigger...


----------



## Cheska8

Hope it's not AF Jelly, fingers crossed. 

Sounding promising Laura.

When are you both testing?


----------



## laurac1988

I dunno. Af usually comes at 10/11 dpo... But considering waiting until 14/15dpo in case the metformin has lengthened luteal phase


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies

Hit a brick wall with TTC on Thursday/Friday- had some serious tears going on :cry: Taking a step back, so not likely to post much, but will be silently stalking you all. I've declared my journal a TTC free zone at the moment, so if anyone wants to get away from the TTC stress, feel free to stop by for a cuppa and chat about knitting, gardening, and whatever else takes our fancy :thumbup:

Good luck to you all, and I'll be back soon, I'm sure...

xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs: Annie xxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## laurac1988

Hugs for you Annie xxxxx


----------



## Satine

Massive :hugs: for you Annie, take the time you need hun x


----------



## Cheska8

:hugs: Annie. Feel free to call into my journal too, we talk mainly about hot men in there so if you need some eye candy have a browse! :haha: Laura, maybe I should start posting the odd hot woman too for your benefit!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hope AF stays away jelly. This cycle I had zero pregnancy symptoms and felt totally out Hun so stay positive xxxx

Laura I'm so exicited for u. Roll on next week!

Annie hope ur ok huni. And I hope u come back real soon to announce ur BFP! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Haha Cheska  happy to look at pretty boys but won't object to the odd girl to look at 

Thanks for the good wishes Lis. 


Afm - Feel much better for buying a bigger bra... Although still can't even think about running! Also have had stabby cramps in my lower tummy all day...


----------



## jellyfish24

well what a day! I got threatened in work today of all things! 
My family owns an electrical company so you can imagine the copper, lead etc srcap we have. 
I don't need mean to be disrespectful at all but, i was the only manager in today and i happened to answer the door in reception as i was passing through to go to my office upstairs and a local gypsy was asking for the boss 'my dad'. I told him he was not available, but he just would not leave. I had some of the boys from shop floor keep an eye on this in the yard and threatened to beat us all up. I was so angry that i couldn't control the situation that i cried, lucky in front of family so the staff didn't see. Gosh i was so angry, can tell af is on it way to make this better lol!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so sorry to hear that jelly! Some people are scum!


I wiped just now and had a shed load of mucus... And a streak of pink blood.


----------



## jellyfish24

symptoms you've had so far sound really positive laura, how many dpo are you?


----------



## laurac1988

8dpo today. Af due at 10dpo

Haven't had my normal pre af skin break out. I usually break out just after ovulation then again just before af... But no sign. And just have a shed load of cm. it's **TMI** sort of the consistency if Ewcm but a little more cloudy and yellow. And there's a load of it. Normally at this point my cm is creamy and not firm like Ewcm at all


----------



## jellyfish24

hmmm well u never know! ive got quite sore af cramps so i just know we've missed this month, one of those things.

are you going to test or just wait until af is late?


----------



## laurac1988

You never know Hun!

I'm going to wait until I missed AF


----------



## Twag

Jelly - that is awful glad you are ok :thumbup: :grr: My Dad had something similar he has his own Central Heating firm and they stole a load of copper piping!! scum :grr:

Laura - wow all sounding amazingly good :thumbup: I am hoping that it will be a :bfp: before the week is out :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

we are a thriving business so when something like that happens its just not nice. When we renovated our house 2 yrs ago my dad re-wired the whole house, by the next week all the wires and copper piping for our boiler were stripped. makes me so annoyed! 
anyway i am calm now lol!


----------



## laurac1988

It's annoying isn't it that for every hard working person there seems to be two or three scum bags :-(

Thanks for good wishes Twag xx


----------



## jellyfish24

laurac1988 said:


> You never know Hun!
> 
> I'm going to wait until I missed AF

Ive done the same over the last few cycles. I was 5 days late 2 cycles ago, tested 14dpo with no luck unfortunately. I think our problem is that we dont dtd early enough in the cycle so going to try from day 8 if we can this time.


----------



## laurac1988

Good idea  xx


----------



## anniepie

COME ON LAURA...BFP please :dust: :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Annie xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

laurac1988 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that jelly! Some people are scum!
> 
> 
> I wiped just now and had a shed load of mucus... And a streak of pink blood.

 this sounds good, pinkish mixed with cm? IB hopefully xx



jellyfish24 said:


> hmmm well u never know! ive got quite sore af cramps so i just know we've missed this month, one of those things.
> 
> are you going to test or just wait until af is late?

Do u know how many dpo u r jelly? 
Sorry about the pikey in work, arsehole. In my previous work they stole all thecatalytic converters of the vans cos of the platinum in them.


----------



## laurac1988

I dunno lis. First was a dot and then was two tissues with a bit more on them like the very start of af. Now is big fat nothing and no cramping...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Oooh sounds promising huni. Il say a little pray tonight x


----------



## laurac1988

Thank you xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Here's my scan piccy if anyone fancies a peek! No worries if you're not in the mood for it atm! I will try to spoiler it but not sure how...

Can't work out the spoiler! Lol. Xx
 



Attached Files:







20121011_140005.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jo_Bean

Wow! That's really clear and great detail for 11+ weeks!!!

Are you over the moon!?

Any thoughts if it's :pink: or :blue:?


----------



## Twag

Oh wow that is such a lovely clear scan :thumbup: Congratulations


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks! No idea but don't want to know the gender anyway so not looking! X


----------



## Jo_Bean

oooh well done you! I wouldn't know if I did look :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

Beautiful, MrsS :)


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## Satine

What a fab scan pic :D Good for you for waiting for a surprise I know I couldn't wait :)

Laura really hope this is your :bfp:


----------



## laurac1988

Cd1 for me satine xx


----------



## Satine

Yeah just saw that in your journal hun, sorry :(


----------



## laurac1988

Just another month to wait...


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aw sorry Laura, that sucks. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Jess that's a fab picture, and defs looks more like a baby this time! :haha:


----------



## Twag

So sorry Laura all the signs were looking so good :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

snap laura af for me too :cry:


----------



## Satine

oh that bloomin :witch:!! She is just about leaving me I hope so can finally start properly TTC again, let's get cracking ladies!! ;)


----------



## jellyfish24

Yep! move on to the next cycle!


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry Jellyfish and Laura. Really hope you ladies have a lovely cycle where everything goes right and you get your BFPs. :dust:

Rach, glad the witch is on her way out, hopefully for a long time. x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey girlies, it's gone a bit quiet... is everyone a bit fed up? I found a Twix usually helps. Or a Mars ice-cream. Yum. Just got back from seeing my mum in Germany, first time since preggers. It was really nice and she said that she would come over once the baby's born and stay nearby so she can be around in the daytime to do housework etc which sounds nice. Got my first night shift tonight since the sickness so a bit worried about that but I need to get back on nights or my maternity pay will be crap. Hope you are all okay and not got Monday blues xx


----------



## anniepie

Sorry for all those who AF got :hugs:

I had a dream last night that I woke up, logged onto BnB and this thread had gone up to 24 bfps. It was so real, I was surpised to see 17 on the thread. Hoping it's a sign for this coming month :thumbup:

Hope you're all OK. I'm feeling heaps better just now, helped by a night out on Friday with DH drinking cocktails (made the most of London cocktail week!)


----------



## anniepie

Oooh, MrsS...twix, yes please :D


----------



## Twag

I like the idea of the Mars ice-cream :haha: or a snickers one yummm


----------



## anniepie

Damn it- really want chocolate now but have none...


----------



## Twag

:haha: too early for Chocolate Annie but I am going to go have a cuppa tea :thumbup:


----------



## MrsSmartie

I know me too! I think I am going to have to go out now and get some. Sorry! That is a good sign Annie, FXd we have a fertility frenzy and loads of BFPs! I think Fertility Friend should be called Fertility Frenzy, as that's how nuts it makes you! X


----------



## anniepie

LOL, love it MrsS- Fertility Frenzy is perfect. How many ways can you read the same chart to make it read as a BFP???


----------



## Twag

:rofl: Fertility Frenzy perfect :haha:


----------



## Satine

I want chocolate now too and they say feed a cold, don't have any in though, boo :haha:

Love the thought of the BFP's going up to 24, that means 7 BFP's this cycle if your dream were to come true Annie, 7 is my lucky number too, PMA everyone :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Or For F**k's sake Fertility?


----------



## StefanieC

Chocolate makes me nauseous at the moment but I want a mars ice cream :growlmad:


----------



## Satine

well I have decided to go through the list to see if we have missed any BFP's and found one already, congrats to kirkie11 :dance:


----------



## Satine

And also chicky160, congrats :dance:

So now up to 19 :D :D


----------



## Twag

Only 5 more until Annie's dream comes true


----------



## anniepie

Gosh, all these ladies who have been on here once or twice who we're stalking :haha: Good work Satine :thumbup: Lets hope these 5 more are reserved for us gals still here :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Satine

Make that 20 now, congrats to noodlebumxx aswell :dance:


----------



## Twag

OMG only 4 places left :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

Please let me have one of those spots...I really want to get my :bfp: before my 34th birthday which is only a matter of months away :cry: It would also take me up to 18 months of TTC which would suck :(


----------



## anniepie

I even wrote a letter to Mr Storky today :blush:


----------



## Twag

Aww Annie I think one of those spots is definately yours :hugs:


----------



## Satine

Aww annie :hugs: loads of luck to you hun :dust:

You might be number 24 annie that's why you dreamt that number?? ;) When are you due to test?


----------



## anniepie

I've only about a 0.000000001% chance for this month as DH and I didn't manage to BD until cd19. I'm not 100% certain when I O'd- FF hasn't given me crosshairs this week. - I discarded the temp on cd 18 as I had a major TTC-related breakdown the night before, crying loads, slept horrendously because of it, and woke up continuing to cry. Therefore I don't trust the temp. I never got a properly positive OPK, but the darkest line I had was cd18- and I usually get my pos the day before O. Going by my BBs (which get very tender the day after O) I probably I'd cd18 or cd19. So I'm guessing I probably O'd cd18, which gives me only very minimal chance of catching having BD'd only the day after- but I'm hanging onto a slight hope that I may have O'd cd 19 as I don't fully trust cd19's temp- I was hugely stressed and had been crying heaps the previous 24hours. I'd had a couple of small glasses of wine the night before, and the temp isn't quite as high as my usual post-O temps. :shrug:

Having said all that, I did POAS (IC) this morning (albeit 2nd MU, which was just after breakfast and not long after FMU!) and BFN. I usually have a 10 day LP so if I O'd on cd18, I'd expect AF to arrive tomorrow...

Completely do not believe I'm pg this cycle, so I'm already on cycle 15 in my mind, and have set myself up with a new thermy (not sure I completely trust my old one (and actually get readings different between the two!), and old one also doesn't have 2d), restocked my depleated stash of OPKs, and bought some conceive plus to have fun with...


----------



## Twag

Do you feel like AF is going to show tomorrow Annie? are you having normal pre-af stuff? I know you think you are out already this cycle but....... PMA still in as good a chance of a BFP as anyone else :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Annie it's sods law that when you buy loads of new ttc stuff you'll get preggo, so I really hope that's the case for you. Fingers crossed.

I really hope we each get one of the BFPs, I can't get over how many people on this thread are currently cooking a bubba, it really is a lucky thread!


----------



## anniepie

I've had AF cramps on and off the last few days which I don't usually get every cycle, but have had occasionally. I woke very early this morning with cramps so bad (more like I usually have when she's already here) and a real feeling that AF was already here I had to check, but there's no sign. But that could have just been part of my dream as they went away a few minutes after I was awake. To be honest, I don't usually get symptoms the day before AF that I don't have right after O these days. It used to be my BBs a couple of days before AF, but since I came off the pill 2 1/2 years ago, they hit bam right after O. They're really really tender and fuller at the moment, but recently I've sometimes been getting them that sore pre AF anyway :shrug:

I really think there's such a small chance it's not worth thinking about, as I think it's probably most likely I O'd on the day before BD


----------



## anniepie

There's something about the threads that I'm on I think Cheska- I was on another thread when I started TTC back in summer 2011 and there's just 3 of us left, and the other two are having a break from TTC at the moment. Some of the others are about to start TTC for the next bub :cry:


----------



## Twag

Well don't give up on that tiny bit of hope :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Ladies, I feel like I'm a bad friend. One of my old school friends is due her second like now (EDD was Saturday just gone). She anounced her pregnancy on my hen do back in March, and I told her then that we'd been trying since August last year. I emailed her a couple of weeks ago to see how she was doing, and she replied that would be great to chat over skype or on the phone. But I've not been able to bring myself to call her. Do you think I should mail her to explain? I feel like such a bad friend :(


----------



## Twag

Hmm I think she would totally understand if you sent her a message and let her know that you are in a difficult place at the moment with cycle 14 etc and that you wish her all the best and you will contact her once LO is born - If she is a good friend she will totally understand :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

It'll be your turn soon Annie, I really hope you do get your long awaited BFP this or next cycle honey. x


----------



## Satine

I agree with Twag, surely she will understand if you explain.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Glad u had a nice visit to see ur mum Jess. Will this be her 1st grandchild? X

Annie I really hope it's a sign that ur gonna get ur BFP. I felt so out the month I got my BFP. So maybe it's good ur not feeling it so to speak. Xx

I think I may have got my 1st bit of ms. Well evening sickness. It's only waves. It goes before I really feel sick. It's kinda like travel sickness??


----------



## Eternity

Hey ladies! :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well, can't believe how many BFPs there are now!!:happydance:

Sorry I haven't been around.:flower: We've been so focused on other things lately that I don't even know without looking what cd I'm on, let alone my dpo!!

Been feeling a little bit off the last couple of days; queasy on and off, tender lower stomach, really random vivid dreams (I don't usually remember any!) but it's really not likely to mean anything!:shrug:

What's going on with everyone else?


----------



## anniepie

Hey Eternity-good to see you back :hi: How great to have taken that step back....but you've some good symptoms there :thumbup:

Temp dropped this morning as predicted so AF will be here later today sometime. Glad to get on to the next cycle...


----------



## Satine

:hi: Eternity good to see you back, sounds like you have some good symptoms going on there :thumbup:

I hope the :witch: stays away Annie :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi eternity, welcome back x

Annie how u doing? Hope AF stayed away for u x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Lisaloo82 said:


> Glad u had a nice visit to see ur mum Jess. Will this be her 1st grandchild? X

Yeah it will be. She is excited and it was really nice to see her. I hope your ms doesn't get too bad. 

Hopefully AF didn't show Annie, when I got my BFP I had lots of AF cramps and thought I was out. 

Hope you are all well. On a night shift and just delivered a baby, it was a very nice birth. 

My brother-in-law and his gf just had their 20 week scan and it's a boy, mine will stay a secret! 

Babies are round the corner for everybody!!! *Baby dust sprinkled liberally around the forum* xx


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks for the dust Jess, I hope there are lots of BFPs coming soon. So nice that your mum is so excited, and will be coming over to help you out.


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies :hi:

AF arrived today- I knew she would- the chance of catching was just too small. Feeling really pessimistic about falling pregnant just now...


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Annie - sorry :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry Annie, really hope this is your cycle sweetie. I know how you feel, I'm struggling to stay positive at the minute too. You know we're here if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

OMG twag are you preggo?!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: bloody hell you didn't hang about did you?! :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Cheska8 said:


> OMG twag are you preggo?!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: bloody hell you didn't hang about did you?! :cloud9:

Thank you - No it seems not apparently my family really is very fertile :blush: just hoping it sticks

However, one of the 24 in Annie's dream is not mine! There are still 4 places for you lovely ladies Annie being one of them :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to heart that Annie 

Congrats Twag xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Twag said:


> Thank you - No it seems not apparently my family really is very fertile :blush: just hoping it sticks
> 
> However, one of the 24 in Annie's dream is not mine! There are still 4 places for you lovely ladies Annie being one of them :hugs:

Hope it's a really sticky bean for you. 

I really hope one of those BFPs is for Annie, and I hope that everyone gets their BFP before the end of the year, would make my Christmas if we all got knocked up! :haha:


----------



## Twag

Lots of :dust: for pre-Christmas BFP's for all of you :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Just been shopping online for knitting stuff to cheer myself up:

2 balls of yarn to finish my cardigan (hope the colour will match OK as I can't get the right dyelot number)- my tension was too tight and extended a few bits so ran out when I shouldn't have :dohh:
2 sets of DPNs and a new circular needle to get cracking on my next projects I bought the yard for months ago- yoga/pilates socks and a shawl.
Some bumble bee stitch markers that I couldn't resist as their too cute linky


----------



## Twag

Looked at the link all those things are so cute :thumbup:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congrats Twag! Xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Annie I'm really gutted for u Hun. Big hugs xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Congrats twag! Amazing news! Xxxx


----------



## Satine

Congratulations Twag :dance: of course one of the places is yours, you are one of our team :D

Sorry AF came Annie :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oooh what have I missed whilst being in double Dutch land!?!?

Congrats Twag!!!!


----------



## Eternity

Congrats Twag, and any others that I missed while I was taking a break!

:hugs: Annie!!! Sorry the witch got you! FXed for this cycle!!!


----------



## Twag

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I am feeling kinda worried today but I am hoping it will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Satine

it's natural to be worried hun but you are going to be fine, there is a sticky bean in there :)


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Belated congrats Twag!!! 

Annie I hope you're ok, truly gutted for you xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hellloooooo! Anybody out there?? xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Hello?! *echo-*


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi all, what is the latest with everyone then?


----------



## Cheska8

I'm here too. Hows the bean Jess?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey everyone. How r we all. Ms is kicking in bleugh x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hiya bean is fine thanks. Had a bit of a relapse with the ms today but I think night shifts have messed me up. Now I can't sleep and have to be up early for a day shift tomorrow... Oh dear! Hope you are all okay xx


----------



## Cheska8

I'm good thanks hun, got my first opk positive this cycle today so all guns blazing going for, fingers crossed!! Glad beanie is ok, sucks about the MS though, hope it passes again soon.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Good luck catching that eggy xx


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi ladies. U all ok? I am on cd 13 and bd'd every other day so far so going good for us. Pos opk expected cd16 as usual and we are away with a group of friends so might sneak my opks with me lol


----------



## anniepie

Jellyfish- I could have sworn I saw you on here with a pregnancy ticker yesterday- perhaps it was a dream/premonition?? :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

Really? waw no I'm afraid it was not me :( maybe this month lol


----------



## Twag

Good luck catching that eggy this month ladies :dust: to all :dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: ............oops pot fell over :haha: oh well :winkwink:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck Jelly!! You sound positive x :dust: :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

I think ive come to realise that one day it will happen when its ready, so just going to go with the flow and not stress out. obv we will bd when we need to but I'm only 24 (25 in nov) so got some time.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Maybe being relaxed will help!? I really hope so xx


----------



## anniepie

you sound like you've a good attitude to the whole TTC thing. It's good you're relaxed about your age- I think that's one of the things that's REALLY stressing me-I'm 34 in a couple of months and want 2-3 kids. 15 months so far on kid number 1...not looking good :nope:


----------



## Jo_Bean

It's surprising how time flies isn't it Annie :( it will happen. You'll fit them all in, once no.1 is here you will start popping them out!!!


----------



## jellyfish24

I've had 9 cycles now where i have either been so down or upset i just think there might be another 9 cycles before we get anywhere so i am trying to be as relaxed about it as i can. DH is really supportive which helps, sometimes i think he wants babies more that i do if that's possible. 
I'm an only child too so i would love 2 children and i think my parents are hoping it will happen soon (even though they don't know we are TTC) as we have been married for 2 yrs so the next natural step would be to have a baby. Not that easy though is it girls.

I really do hope you have good news soon anniepie. My sister-in law had her first at 35, the week after they went for a consultation about fertility treatment they conceived! so you never know!


----------



## laurac1988

Know the feeling jelly - 9 cycles here too


----------



## Cheska8

I'm almost into month 11 but still only cycle 6 :wacko: But I agree that the relaxed and keeping positive approach is best. Not that I'm very good at keeping both but I try! :dust: :dust: :dust: a bit more dust for you ladies!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww yeah, that sounds good. Just before we got BFP I booked myself on courses to develop my skills and career and booked a trip to Paris. Just to do some stuff to carry on with things I would do if I wasn't ttc. Sometime life gets completely put on hold when actually there are lots of lovely things to do as well as ttc limbo. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

I've put my life back into place now too Jess, I was too focused on ttc and I was letting life pass me by, but now I'm back focused on my career and spending time doing things I like that maybe aren't the best for ttc (drinking and horse riding - not at the same time though!) but they make me happy while I'm waiting to be blessed with my rainbow.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Sounds good. I'm sure your rainbow baby isn't far away xxx


----------



## Cheska8

It's Sod's law that just when you change job or book lots of things that you can't do when pregnant you'll fall! That's what I'm hoping anyway!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah hopefully so! I'm now battling through all the courses I booked and the coursework! Still glad I did it though because occupy me waiting for baby as well! X


----------



## Cheska8

Does it feel like it's flying by because you're busy or is it still dragging waiting for each scan? Have you told everyone you work with?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Well it's certainly not going quickly! But getting out of the first trimester is a relief. I can hear the heartbeat on my doppler so not so worried about scans. Everyone at work has known for ages because I was so sick! I don't know how people hide it! X


----------



## Cheska8

Ah that's so cool having a Doppler so that you know little bubs is doing fine. I guess if you're really sick then it must be hard to hide it. Plus in your profession people can probably tell quite early with pregnancy being in everyone's minds!


----------



## StefanieC

I was wondering about getting a doppler myself but I couldn't tell which one to get so i've left it for now.


----------



## Twag

Have lovely weekends ladies :flower:


----------



## Cheska8

You too Twag!


----------



## Satine

How we all doing ladies? :)


----------



## laurac1988

Having opk confusion over here :-(


----------



## jellyfish24

not too bad and yourself? cd20 so in tww now


----------



## Twag

Lots of wasted ewcm here!

:dust: for your TWW :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Ooooh Jellyfish, good luck! When will you test?

Will pop over to your journal Laura to see what this opk confusion is all about!


----------



## Satine

Also in the 2ww, good luck Jellyfish.

Why wasted Twag?

Also gonna have a look at your journal Laura.


----------



## Twag

Wasted because I am in my fertile period now and DH is working 12+ hours a day so no TTC happening :nope:


----------



## Cheska8

Awww sorry to hear that twag. Would he not even be tempted if you put your best underwear on and strutted round in from of him? My OH works a lot and I tend to just have to force things to make anything happen. I know it's not ideal but if it means you're in with a chance anything is worth a try? :shrug:


----------



## Twag

:nope: it is ok just will take this month as a break I guess let my body recover :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

*hugs for twag*


----------



## laurac1988

Cheska your chart looks super exciting to me


----------



## Twag

Those look like some nice high temps :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks ladies, I'm excited too. Can't wait for that little faint line to appear, because it will appear, you hear me little bfp line, you WILL appear!! :haha: Think ttc has finally driven me crackers!


----------



## laurac1988

DAMMIT LINE SORT YOURSELF OUT!!!

Xx


----------



## anniepie

Ladies, after a good break from BnB, I've now returned a stress free Anna with a new outlook on life and TTC. The year mark hit me hard, and it was downhill from there for the last few months, but now I'm back on form and feeling good...going with the flow...


----------



## Cheska8

Good for you Anniepie. A breath of fresh air for me over in crazy land here! :hi:


----------



## anniepie

I'm refusing to go crazy quite like I got again- I can really see that I could have ended up in the loony bin/it coming between DH and myself/getting sick because of it... And all not conducive to a :bfp: There have been times in the last few months when I've literally cried my heart out for days... not good...


----------



## Twag

So when is test date Cheska?


----------



## laurac1988

Been there Annie. Think my particular meltdown is on this thread somewhere xx


----------



## Twag

OK off topic but does anyone know where I can create a sticker for my signature like the Team GB one? 

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Cheska8

Twag said:


> So when is test date Cheska?

Testing is all the time twag! I started on Tuesday and have been testing each morning since. I am a poas addict! We all keep seeing line but it's wishful thinking more than a real line! I wouldn't advise testing all the time to everyone but I don't mind seeing the BFNs each morning, it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## anniepie

I think I've posted this on here before, but seeing the bfn's actually helps me not get my hopes up...weird I know, but hey :shrug:


----------



## Cheska8

Yeh that's exactly the same with me Annie, I am generally a positive person and I find that I assume I am pregnant and need to see the BFNs to bring me back down to earth a bit! Horses for courses I guess, some people get really upset by seeing BFNs and maybe if i'm still going in another years time I probably will be too, but this is how I like to do it for now.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey lovelies, sorry Twag that bean didn't stay this time. I didn't realise as I'm not on the journals, only on this thread. Sorry to hear that :cry:

I hope you are all okay and not going TTC crazy. I'm never sure if me updating on here is not really what the TTC girls want to hear... Please tell me not to talk about baby if you're not feeling it! I do totally understand.

All well in my camp at the moment, back on my normal shifts now and feeling fine with it so that is good. DH is doing the Movember thing but he already had a beard so has just shaved that off and left the tash... slightly bizarre but oh well! :wacko:

Went to a friend's house last night and they insisted on watching scary films in the dark which I HATE. I absolutely cannot stand scary films and then I was freaked out all night! Not fun! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Good to see you mrsS! I'm exactly the same with scary films - just avoid them!

I think my opk is fading https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/85EFA271-A840-47F2-8A61-20BF5CF78BAB-2674-0000038BD0B0B984.jpg

Donation was yesterday so I'm hoping my timing was ok


----------



## MrsSmartie

Sounds good Laura, FXd! X


----------



## laurac1988

I'm just being neurotic because my dirt +opk wasn't until this morning. I thought I had stoves but compared to this mornings positive they weren't positive... If you know what I mean


----------



## MrsSmartie

That's okay. The day before O is ideal if it was this morning. It takes those swimmers a while to get there! X


----------



## Cheska8

I think they say the day before o is the best day if you just get once chance at it so hopefully it'll be perfectly timed!


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed.


----------



## StefanieC

i got my +opk the day after BD in the month i got preggo so very positive!


----------



## laurac1988

That was EXACTLY what I needed to hear. Thankyou stef! You're a star!


So odd that I'm thanking you for having sex on a certain day... Haha


----------



## laurac1988

And omg you're 12 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## StefanieC

laurac1988 said:


> That was EXACTLY what I needed to hear. Thankyou stef! You're a star!
> 
> 
> So odd that I'm thanking you for having sex on a certain day... Haha

hehe thats ok :thumbup:. sorry i've not been about i've been feeling pretty horrific so have not been able to do much at all.



laurac1988 said:


> And omg you're 12 weeks tomorrow!

i know, its insane! not long til my scan now! yay! but still no sign of a booking appointment :nope:


----------



## laurac1988

Booo! That's nhs for you...
hope the sickness eases up!

Just watching Bridget jones. I love the bit where she thinks she's pregnant and is explaining in the chemist to the Germans... 

"I am... On back... And he machen sie lieben with... Me" "no! Frauline meeets Frau... Boy. And now possible mit BEBE..."

Literally makes me roll on the floor laughing!


----------



## StefanieC

i love those films! that scene is hilarious!!


----------



## laurac1988

It just makes me die. Love love love! And "come the fuck on Bridget" in the first movie... I literally say that all the time!

When I had a blackberry... I called it Bridget. Purely because when it was being crap and slow I could say "oh come the fuck on Bridget!"

What an exciting life I lead...


----------



## StefanieC

i just said something similar to this in your journal, i think i got confused about where i had already replied lol.


----------



## laurac1988

I got you xx


----------



## Twag

Ha ha love Bridget Jones it is great film a classic :thumbup: oh but I love horror films :haha: DH and I first date was to go see The Hills Have Eyes :haha: :blush:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ah I love those films. Especially around Xmas time. U know its Xmas when Bridget jones and love actually is on the tv xx


----------



## Twag

I love LOVE ACTUALLY too :thumbup: it is defo a Christmas feel good film


----------



## Twag

Oh I think this thread needs to be reduced back down to 20 BFP's :flower:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Love Actually is the best film. At Xmas DH and I have a list of films that we always watch. 
Elf, Nativity!, It's a Wonderful Life, Love Actually and Miracle on 34th St. I can't wait for Xmas! :xmas9:


----------



## Cheska8

Twag said:


> Oh I think this thread needs to be reduced back down to 20 BFP's :flower:

No it doesn't Twag, all of us who've had losses still got our BFPs, we just have the opportunity to get more than one! :thumbup: 

:hugs:


----------



## Satine

So sorry to hear your news Twag, only just realised :hugs: I won't alter the amount as I never did for any of the other losses. They were still :bfp: afterall :)

Also watched Edge Of Reason last night, never tire of those films and Love Actually and Notting Hill I love too :D Oh and Four Weddings, all of them really :haha:


----------



## Twag

Oh ok thank you :flower:


----------



## Twag

Who created the Team GB Badge you all have? I want to make one for Stress Free TTC but I can't find a good website to do it?

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Satine

hmm was it Laura? I can't remember now actually


----------



## Satine

ah no just looked back it was paula181 who made it, she doesn't visit this thread now don't think so maybe you could pm her Twag?


----------



## Twag

It is ok I think I have done it :thumbup: thank you though :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

The smiley was gone this morning but the OPKs still look positive. Gah! Super worried about my timing :-( especially with no real temp rise as of yet


----------



## Twag

Try not to worry too much :hugs: maybe get another donation just to put your mind at ease :shrug:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Maybe a slow rise lau? If ur temp continues to rise I think ul get crosshairs for maybe 1st?? Based on ur cm. could u get another donation in to be doubly sure? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Nah no point Lis. It's creamy now and cervix is low and shut tight. I think ov might hav been yesterday or day before x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Uve still got good chance if it was yest and even better if day before xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Sounds like your donation timing was good. The waiting game begins! xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey jess, how u and little beany doing? Over 14 weeks wow! Ul know what flavour in less than 6weeks xx yay


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hiya, all good here thanks! Hope you are too. No I won't, I'm staying Team Yellow! Xx


----------



## Satine

Good for you Jess :D I would burst wanting to know but I do get why people don't find out :)


----------



## laurac1988

Same as me. I would buckle I think. But I bet that "it's a ...!" Moment in the delivery room is pretty magical!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah. Of course I would love to know but I have been at so many births and there is something so special when people go through all of labour and find out at the end. Really worth the wait! X


----------



## anniepie

I'm glad you're waiting...if I ever get pregnant I'll stay team yellow...


----------



## laurac1988

I'd find out first chance I got... No self control here!


----------



## MrsSmartie

anniepie said:


> I'm glad you're waiting...if I ever get pregnant I'll stay team yellow...

It's gonna happen for you hun :dust: xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I found out. I would of stayed yellow but everyone around me was convinced baby was a boy and I started to worry they'd struggle to accept a girl so I wanted to give them the time to adjust. Not that it proved necessary. 
Hope you're all doing well. Fingers crossed for more bfps soon.


----------



## Satine

well at least you can buy some blue now MrsBump ;)

22 bfp's now :dance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Go team!!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Yay and the number goes up! Hopefully ul be adding ur own tomos rach! Xx

Congrats on team blue mrsB xx


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe you and I can be 23 and 24 rach?


----------



## Satine

Hope so, wanting to see a massive surge in bfp's now ladies so get to it!! :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

donation timing is looking really good Laura, and your temps look great too! I reckon you'll have cross hairs tomorrow xx


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks for updating me Rach! So excited! For the ladies who don't pop into my journal, look what I got today!

https://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r588/Cheska8bump/ED0BDFE9-8F17-472D-9C2F-06644D36BFFA-5889-0000049662FE391D.jpg


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Can't get enough of these BFP posts! Congrats again Fran xxx


----------



## laurac1988

ttcbambino#1 said:


> donation timing is looking really good Laura, and your temps look great too! I reckon you'll have cross hairs tomorrow xx

Thanks sweet. Fx they will continue looking lovely. The slow, shitty rise isn't looking so shitty now! Ready for my turn...


----------



## Cheska8

Laura, the slow shitty rise is the way forward! Come on SSR buddy! :rofl:

Thank you Sam!!!


----------



## laurac1988

SSR buddy!!! *rolls on floor laughing*


----------



## anniepie

wow! not been on much the last few days as I'm poorly with a stinking cold but just seen your super news Fran. Huge contrats! xx


----------



## anniepie

That front page is looking really quite amazing with all those flashing bfps now!


----------



## Cheska8

Thank you Anniepie, am so happy, can't believe it!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congratulations! Lovely little rainbow baby xx


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Jess! :cloud9:


----------



## jellyfish24

gosh so much has gone on this week!

:hug: to twag.

:happydance: for Cheska.

I haven't been very good posting this week. Yet again I don't think its worked so been quite low to be honest. I'm just trying to distract until AF is due on Saturday.


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Jellyfish. Why do you think you're out hun? Fingers crossed you're still in with a shot. x


----------



## Twag

Congrats H&H 9months


----------



## jellyfish24

Since I have been monitoring my cycles I notice the same patterns every month, maybe I am looking too much into it, but about 5 days after I have my +opk I get very crampy and tmi gassy. It only lasts two days then a week before af same thing again. 
We did more than enough BD, well I thought so anyway. i'm thinking of looking into temping as i don't think opks are doing anything.


----------



## Cheska8

I think symptoms can be quite helpful but they can also be an hindrence too, if you've BD'd lots then you're in with a really good chance. When will you test? Everyone I've known has a bit of a wobble about 8 or 9dpo, I think your head messes with you around then for some reason. :dust: Stay positive hun, hopefully you'll have good news at the weekend.

Thanks Twag! :flower:


----------



## Satine

^^wss

Still smiling with Glee for your bfp Cheska :dance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I wouldn't worry about the crampy and gassy feelings being the same every month Jelly - the symptoms of Pregnancy are very similar to AF and sometimes Ov, so it doesn't really mean a thing. 

I had the least amount of preggo symptoms ever when I got my bfp, but still had cramps and gas as I did have them every month. I think that is just the way the body is :shrug:

It's not over until the fat lady sings xx


----------



## anniepie

Jellyfish- AF is due around Sunday for me, so we'll be there together. Are you planning on waiting until you're late, or will you test before? :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Oooh good luck girls, I can feel it picking up momentum in here again, hopefully we'll have a few more BFPs rolling in! Let's get a BFP next to everyones name on the front page before Christmas!


----------



## anniepie

Oh, I really hope so Cheska, I really do. I'm 34 in January, and that will also mark 18months of TTC so think I'll really struggle if I've still not got my BFP by then :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

Hope it's the one for you jelly and Annie xxx


----------



## anniepie

And you Laura!! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun.

Feel shitty today. Af type cramps and cold/fly symptoms. But then have had the flush symptoms on waking up for last three days


----------



## Jo_Bean

I hope this is the one for all of you :hugs:


----------



## Satine

AF is due this weekend for me too so we are all in the running, let's do this ladies ;)


----------



## Cheska8

Four BFPs this week then ladies, you can do it! :dust:


----------



## MrsSmartie

That would be awesome! Xx


----------



## jellyfish24

I wont test until I know af is late. I would love a bfp before Christmas!


----------



## anniepie

Oooh this is getting exciting!! Come on ladies...we can do it!! Satine- when are you testing?? Any fellow early testers?! :haha:


----------



## Satine

oh annie I have tested for days now, check out my journal for all the up's and downs, defo waiting another couple of days now though, well need to get my stock of tests back :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Good stuff Satine- you've even got there before me at 4dpo testing :haha: I'm going to try this month to hold out until 7dpo...but I am a POAS addict... :dohh: My ticker says I'm 5dpo today, but I think I am 4dpo...


----------



## Satine

Well FF changed my O date to make me two days behind now so I thought I was testing at 6dpo really. Still not sure when is the right date but will have to just wait and see.


----------



## laurac1988

Mine says I'm 3dpo... But I think 4...


----------



## Jo_Bean

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s76/jkeefe218/POAS-Pusher.gif
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d132/mommy2kk/thPOASPusher.gif
https://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/sunflwr77/justdipitblinkie1.gif

but a very supportive one :smug:


----------



## laurac1988

Haha no those are hilarious!


----------



## anniepie

:rofl: :rofl: Jo that's so funny :haha:


----------



## Satine

love those Jo :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey Annie. How u feeling huni pie? Any symptoms yet?

Hi jelly when is AF due? R u testing before at all or do u have the will power. Even with the poas pusher in here.... Ah hem... Jo... Well to be fair most of us r haha x


----------



## Eternity

Wow looks like I've stumbled in at a very exciting time!! Good luck ladies that are in the tww :dust::dust::dust:

Twag- sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

And I see the number of BFPs has gone up again - to whom do I owe a congratulations??


----------



## Satine

Hey Eternity :D

Cheska got her :bfp: yesterday :D


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi Lisaloo how are you feeling? I bet its all feeling real now! 

AF is due on Saturday, but I wont test before then. I've had no symptoms at all apart from every month I get cramps/ twinges and tmi gassy. It always seems to be around the same dates though. Everything gets very quiet before af so I am at that stage now, and that always makes me feel very hopeful as lots of ladies say when they fall pregnant they done get many symptoms at all. 4 days to go.


----------



## anniepie

Hey Lisa :hi: I'm doing really good this month thanks. That time away from BnB to reflect really helped :thumbup:

I'm starting to itch to test, but going to try and hold out a couple of days. FF reackons I'm 6dpo, I think I'm 5... yesterday I felt some twinges in my uterus area. Today I've been getting some waves of nausea. But I'm sure I can also explain those away for other reasons...

Lisa- can't beileve you're almost in double figures :wohoo:


----------



## Cheska8

Ahhhhh good luck ladies, whenever you test. Annie, I tested from 6dpo and didn't get my BFP until 11dpo. The initial few days were fine because I didn't expect to see anything with it being so early, but when I got to 9 and 10 days I started losing hope because I thought I might start to see something. Just keep positive and hopefully you'll see that second little line in the next few days! x


----------



## anniepie

As I've said before, I completely prefer to test early as it manges my expectations :dohh: I KNOW I won't see anything at 6dpo, but it also helps curb my excitement...


----------



## Cheska8

Yep I agree Annie. Do it whatever way is best for you, and if you like poas early then we're all here to encourage you along the way! :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

bit of advice needed ladies, I had my smiley on cd 15 ( its always between 15/16) so which day would you say I ovulated? I know its hard to say cos its anything between 12-48 hours after the smiley right? I dont temp sorry, but just curious if bd was right this time.

Also its my Birthday Thursday so a BFP would be a lovely present by Saturday lol!


----------



## anniepie

It's hard to tell cos each person is different, but I tend to O the day after I get my positive OPK...

Hope you get a birthday :bfp:


----------



## jellyfish24

yes thats what i would say too, the day after


----------



## Satine

I was also going to say the day after too. That's the general rule I think but not always.

Also hoping you get your Bday bfp :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

I get three days of positives and mine varies which day, but I'd go with what the others have said, I think I'm not the norm for opks. Fingers crossed for a belated birthday present for you hun!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Jelly - I would go with the day after. I am pretty sure that I have a really short surge because the month I got my bfp I got a positive opk at 5pm and we DTD at 12:30pm that night. That was the only time we did it that close and it was THE month. So although I would say usually the day after, it is possible to have a short surge too. Incidentally, my ov day was still classed as the day after the positive by FF and temps confirmed it.


----------



## laurac1988

I think I ov the day of a positive. My temps look like it this month and the one month I had a chemical pregnancy the donation was two days before +opk


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks Annie. It's flying. 3 weeks til scan! Can't wait. 

I hope both u and jelly get ur bfps this weekend. In fact it would be amazing for Mm my buddy's to get theirs this cycle. 

I heard beanys HB tonight on my angelsounds Doppler. Could t believe it. Wasn't really expecting anything this early. Well chuffed


----------



## laurac1988

That's so lovely to hear Lisa xxx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks lau. How u doing any poas urges yet xx


----------



## laurac1988

Nah. I'm one of those odd people that would rather see af than a - test


----------



## jellyfish24

Think I'm out girls. Definite AF signs. :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

You're not out til she gets here Hun. Fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## Satine

Feeling a little bit the same jellyfish but as Laura says not out just yet.

Are you going to test?


----------



## Cheska8

Keep your spirits up ladies, I was convinced I was out this cycle too, keep believing. :dust:


----------



## Jo_Bean

_Don't stop, belieeeeeeeeeeving, hold on to that feeee-eeeeeling, _

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

*screeches* stree-eeet lights peee-eeeople 

I have everything crossed for you ladies


----------



## anniepie

Feeling out too...no reason...just do. Got the 7dpo blues... Still, I've held off testing so far, but reckon I'll cave this evening...


----------



## laurac1988

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Satine

Annie I still think you will be number 24 because of your dream ;)


----------



## anniepie

LOL Rach, I'd forgotten about that!! Number 23 needs to jolly well hurry up then (Rach)!! Then 25, 26, 27... can follow shortly after :thumbup: Sounds like a plan?


----------



## jellyfish24

Ohhhh! I've just got all the normal signs as I usually do on cd 27 so its all pointing that way. But as you guys said not out until af. 
Maybe next month will be an early Christmas present instead of late birthday present this month lol


----------



## jellyfish24

Cheska8 said:


> Keep your spirits up ladies, I was convinced I was out this cycle too, keep believing. :dust:

Did you have normal af signs cheska?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Never out til she shows. I went to see a friend and told her I was really fed up as I knew AF was on her way, crampy feelings, boobs, the usual and got BFP that night. U never know. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

jellyfish24 said:


> Cheska8 said:
> 
> 
> Keep your spirits up ladies, I was convinced I was out this cycle too, keep believing. :dust:
> 
> Did you have normal af signs cheska?Click to expand...

Yep, had dull AF type pains that I normally have, slightly sore boobs and that was about it. So hard to know what your symptoms are for! I have no symptoms at all now, boobs back to normal, whereas last time I was pregnant they were really painful by now. :shrug:


----------



## anniepie

When I was pg before, the only signs I had were that AF was about to show...but it went on and on... and she didn't show... then the symptoms increased in intensity. It was all about the BBs and the cramps...


----------



## jellyfish24

I am trying my best to wait until Saturday (af due) but in myself i just dont feel right. I might be coming down with something but DH has said ive been moody too. Again though it might be me looking too much into things.


----------



## anniepie

I'm feeling like that too Jellyfish- and I don't normally get moody pre-AF (I leave that to DH :rofl: ). Not moody so much as irritable...


----------



## Jo_Bean

I didn't have any symptoms either. Actually the least amount of symptoms I've ever had!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Snap with the zero symptoms when I got my bfp x


----------



## laurac1988

I'm low on sore bbs this month. They have been really bad the past two cycles. Now. Nothing?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hopefully a good sign Laura loo xx


----------



## anniepie

temp down this morning. I know I'm not out till AF shows but hope is fading... :(


----------



## Satine

same here annie but you are only early days yet, stupid temps! :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

all the cramping ive had has died down loads. Hardly nothing now. Only thing thats making me lean towards af is (warning tmi ) feeling wet :blush: sorry guys. I think thats usually signs of af so who knows.


----------



## Cheska8

I had watery CM too jelly so you're not out yet. It's so annoying that the signs of BFP and AF are so similar! Roll on the weekend when you guys can all test and find out!

You tested yet Annie?


----------



## anniepie

I tested last night with an IC, but bfn as expected- no biggie! Decided not to test this morning, but will tomorrow morning...


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck!


----------



## laurac1988

My temp took a nose dive this morning too :-(


----------



## Jo_Bean

jellyfish24 said:


> all the cramping ive had has died down loads. Hardly nothing now. Only thing thats making me lean towards af is (warning tmi ) feeling wet :blush: sorry guys. I think thats usually signs of af so who knows.

If you would excuse the following expression taken from the infamous Georgie Shore....

I was wet as an otters pocket just before my bfp!

More than usual and convinced it was AF.


----------



## Lisaloo82

anniepie said:


> I tested last night with an IC, but bfn as expected- no biggie! Decided not to test this morning, but will tomorrow morning...

Any symptoms babe? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Jo_Bean said:


> jellyfish24 said:
> 
> 
> all the cramping ive had has died down loads. Hardly nothing now. Only thing thats making me lean towards af is (warning tmi ) feeling wet :blush: sorry guys. I think thats usually signs of af so who knows.
> 
> If you would excuse the following expression taken from the infamous Georgie Shore....
> 
> I was wet as an otters pocket just before my bfp!
> 
> More than usual and convinced it was AF.Click to expand...

THAT is HILARIOUS


----------



## anniepie

:rofl: Jo that's made my day :thumbup:

Symptoms for me:
-slight cramping like AF (had this really noticably with my last bfp)
-mega sore BBs (also really had this noticeably with last bfp-the difference being these days that's mote unusual for me right from O day, back then it was just a day or so before AF)
-irritable (don't usually get this pre-Af, but could be due to cold/shite at work)
-yesterday was feeling dizzy and slightly nauseous (could be due to cold)
-spotty skin
-really itchy skin since yesterday-had this last time I was pg and it never really recovered properly-I've now really sensitive skin and it does get worse sometimes...
-also like Jelly been feeling more wet down there today-there's not loads but feels like it...

err...what else can I twist into symptoms...??


----------



## anniepie

How about this for additional symptom:

Complete twat-just got on wrong tube line and didn't notice for 4 stops... :dohh: back I go!


----------



## Satine

:dohh: oops at least you only went 4 stops out of your way.

Symptoms looking good annie :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Can I play symptom spotter too?

Sore sides of bbs and nipples
Feel v wet
Cramps that come and go. Had two hours of horrible cramps this morning and now nothing
Slight feeling of nausea when I wake up
Heartburn, again only when I wake up
Tiredness
Back pain
Cold and flu symptoms

Wow... A lot of those are really generic...

Is "dog won't leave me alone" a symptom?


----------



## anniepie

you do hear stories of dogs knowing before the woman-protective etc...like the stories of the dogs that can diagnose cancer early...


----------



## laurac1988

You're right, but it's very early


----------



## anniepie

might go look for a dog to rub against... :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Fab symptoms Annie. I'm excited for u!

Laura u too Hun. When would AF be due? Wish these days would hurry past can't wait to add u both to my bump buddy list. Only got 5 more left to move across! Yay x


----------



## anniepie

I'm due Sunday, although my LPs do shift a bit-that's going by my average and most frequent length :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Mine is due Monday x


----------



## Lisaloo82

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::yellow::yellow::dust::dust::af::af:


----------



## anniepie

oooh just realised...AF due 15 months to the day I started TTC...


----------



## Lisaloo82

Maybe a good sign! Frans BFP date was spookily similar to her TTC start date x


----------



## Cheska8

Yep, started ttcing 04.01.12 got my BFP 04.11.12!


----------



## laurac1988

Dark streak in my mucus. Amy and I couldn't decide whether was duluted pink or diluted brown...


----------



## anniepie

implantation bleed... :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Sounds promising Laura!


----------



## Lisaloo82

anniepie said:


> implantation bleed... :dust:

Ooooh I really hope so :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Symptoms sound good ladies!

My dog knew I was pregnant before I did! A man who he knew and normally liked came up to us quite quickly and Riley put himself in between us and grumbled under his breath at the man! Then he started laying with his head on my belly!


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh bless  pets are the best.

Now time for sleep. I'm cramping so bad it feels like AF is here!


----------



## anniepie

bfn on IC this morning which is fine (and early)

temps a little unsure about. Went down again today :( However think I had my mouth open when sleeping. Took it again after 30min lying dead still and up ever so slightly from yesterday. Guess I just need to wait for tomorrow...


----------



## laurac1988

Mins is up a touch today... Was hoping for more of a rise but hey


----------



## jellyfish24

Jo_Bean said:


> jellyfish24 said:
> 
> 
> all the cramping ive had has died down loads. Hardly nothing now. Only thing thats making me lean towards af is (warning tmi ) feeling wet :blush: sorry guys. I think thats usually signs of af so who knows.
> 
> If you would excuse the following expression taken from the infamous Georgie Shore....
> 
> I was wet as an otters pocket just before my bfp!
> 
> More than usual and convinced it was AF.Click to expand...

 Brilliant!!!!


----------



## jellyfish24

well af due tomorrow. no cramping, watery cm and tired. Thats all i have to play on symptoms.


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Satine

FXed we are all lucky this weekend ladies :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

your temps look really good satine!


----------



## laurac1988

Would be good if we had a mad influx of BFPs


----------



## jellyfish24

AF arrived. I am gutted :witch: :nope:

Good luck all you other ladies! :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Aw Jellyfish :hugs: :cry: so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## Satine

oh no sorry jellyfish :(


----------



## Twag

So sorry Jellyfish :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry Jellyfish :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

Thanks girls. I really thought we had done enough this time. 

oh well xmas bfp it is! bring it on! :xmas7:


----------



## Cheska8

jellyfish24 said:


> Thanks girls. I really thought we had done enough this time.
> 
> oh well xmas bfp it is! bring it on! :xmas7:

Yehhhhhh :happydance: Christmas BFP for Jellyfish! :yipee:


----------



## anniepie

I don't know how your cycles line up Jellyfish, but if I'm not lucky this cycle, and my next one goes as predicted, I should expect AF about on xmas day- it'll either be really great ( :bfp: ) or really drunk ( :wine: )


----------



## jellyfish24

oh that be good annie! 

next af / or not should be 6th dec then next would be 4th jan so its either an early xmas present or a very happy new year lol! one ov date we are away to Switzerland so that be nice and next ov is xmas hols so that will make things a lot easier with no work!

everyone calls me jellyfish u can call me Laura, Lau whatever! :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

So sorry Laura (nice to know your real name!) :hugs: but it sounds like positivity is round the corner waiting to be a nice christmas or new year bfp :D


----------



## jellyfish24

Thanks jo! that would be so great and a lovely time to tell the family too. What will be will be.


----------



## Twag

Christmas BFP sounds good :thumbup: If I don't catch next cycle but then the following one AF will be due New Years Eve so FX a New Year BFP :thumbup: if not before :haha:


----------



## Satine

Snap the :witch: just arrived for me to. Good luck annie and Laura, surely you two will get yours this month :)


----------



## laurac1988

Oh BOO to witch arriving for you two lovely ladies :-(


----------



## Twag

:hugs: for the :witch: arriving :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

only good thing about today is its a Friday!
cwtch up on the sofa,tv, bday cake and chocolate!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Is it your birthday Laura?


----------



## anniepie

Oh, I've just remembered you said a few days ago it was your birthday yesterday right Laura? Happy belated birthday. :cake:

Good to know your name- could get confusing with 2 Lauras!! It's funny as my name is Anna, only a very few people call me Annie IRL (parents, sister, DH and some very old family friends I've known since I was born and their son is my 'twin'), so always feels weird, but in a good way, when people call me Annie on here :D

Rach, so sorry the witch got you too hun :hugs: :cry:

Come on other Laura...it's down to you and me this month then girl... and I'm not feeling very hopeful...


----------



## laurac1988

Happy belated birthday Laura 

Oh god Annie... Pressure much? Lol


----------



## MrsSmartie

Boo for the witch... a belated halloween witch as well. Hope you had a good birthday, mine is tomorrow. I just had a 2 hour pampering experience thing as a birthday present, full body massage, wrap, facial, foot soak. It was amaaaaazing. I kept thinking I was going to fall asleep! Xx


----------



## jellyfish24

Thanks! yeah it was my 25th birthday yesterday. its also 5 years since DH and i got engaged too. Better that you know my actual name than jelly lol! 

happy bday for tomorrow Mrs S!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Happy birthday for yesterday then hun! :cake: xx

and happy birthday for tomorrow Jess! :cake: xx

:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## Twag

Happy Birthday Ladies :cake:


----------



## anniepie

morning ladies...how are we all? 

Minuscule temp rise this morning but another stark white IC bfn. Guess well see what tomorrow brings...when AF is due...


----------



## Twag

IC pah we all know they are POAS fodder temp rise is good especially for a short LP :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Temp dive for me this morning...


----------



## Twag

laurac1988 said:


> Temp dive for me this morning...

:hugs:


----------



## Satine

hope the :witch: doesn't arrive for you Anna & Laura

Happy Belated Birthday Laura (or J-Lau like J-Lo but a mix of Jelly & Laura so we don't get confused maybe??) :haha: :cake:

Happy Birthday Jess :cake:


----------



## Cheska8

Belated happy birthdays ladies. And hope the witch stays away for you all, evil witch.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Happy bday Jess and belated bday wishes to J-Lau xx

Annie hope AF didn't arrive. Xx
Laura can't wait for u to test! Xx


----------



## anniepie

ladies...I appear to have my bfp!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Omfg! Annie!!!

:wohoo::yipee::headspin:

Have you got a picture!?!?!?

So happy!


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Jo. Here's the pic-its more clear IRL but you can see the line

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h412/Anniepie106/20121112_065810.jpg


----------



## ttcbambino#1

WooHoo!!!!! This is amazing new annie, so so pleased for you!!! As soon as I saw your name as the last post on the thread I had a feeling it might be a BFP!


----------



## Cheska8

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :hugs: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :hugs:

Annie that's AMAZING!! Congrats! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! xxx


----------



## Twag

:wohoo: I am just too excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

I want you to pee on more tests Annie! Have you got a FRER or any CB Digis in? So so so so happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hooray! I knew someone would get it this month. Very exciting! Xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

I can defo see that! :wohoo: so pleased!!!


----------



## jellyfish24

congrats annie!!! that's fab news!!!


----------



## Twag

23 BFP's for here :thumbup:


----------



## Satine

So you were number 23 Anna not 24 but still a massive :bfp:

Wooooo :dance:


----------



## jellyfish24

pls reserve 24,25,or 26 for me for next month lol


----------



## anniepie

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I second that Jelly I would like number 24,25 or 26 too please - how many more ladies do we have awaiting the :bfp: moment?


----------



## Jo_Bean

These numbers are great from a relatively small group of people! I'm loving it!

We will defo get more before the end of the year :D


----------



## laurac1988

Hopefully every one of you ladies will have your BFP or your baby when I start to try again xxxx


----------



## Twag

:hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

5 regulars still awaiting their bfps; Satine, Eternity, Twag, Jellyfish24 and LauraC1988 and a few ladies we haven't seen for a while...

If you look at the front page though, it's pretty full! It's a lucky thread, so you will all get one!


----------



## Twag

:dust: and FX for us all :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

It's definitely a lucky thread :dust: to you ladies still needing your BFPs. :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll278/cortbow/TTC%20and%20Pregnancy/DUST.gif


----------



## Satine

*catches some dust*


----------



## Twag

:haha: I have a bucket I am coming to gather some of this :dust: :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Wow, just read my email for this thread and had to rush straight over.....

Congratulations Annie!!! :hugs: am soooooo happy for you :thumbup:

To you as well Cheska as I think I forgot to actually say it!! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to the rest of you ladies!!

We had a lovely weekend and saw a friends new addition, I was actually fine (no jealousy, no desperation, not too much broodiness either) but hubby was mega broody lol :thumbup:
If ff is right then I should be fertile in the next few days so...... :sex: :haha:

Are you taking a break Laura?


----------



## Eternity

Oh and so as not to be rude I'll introduce myself properly - I'm Charli :hi:


----------



## laurac1988

Yup until July.

I have a holiday to Florida booked in October. I don't want to be too pregnant to go. I know technically we could try this month but if there was an emergency c section involved it would be touch and go whether I could go.

Need the holiday for something else to be excited about other than the chance of getting pregnant each month


----------



## Jo_Bean

Nice to finally know your name Charli! :wave: :haha:

It is good to have a plan Laura xx


----------



## Satine

Yey get BD'ing then Charli :D

You will have an amazing holiday together Laura and it will give you time to clear your head of the stress of it all and then after Disney comes a baby :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Omg Annie so sorry I missed it! U booming knew ud get it this month. I had a good feeling! So friggin happy for u babe! I would hug u if u weren't so far away!! :hugs: Mwah xxxxxx :flower::kiss::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats Annie. So happy for you!


----------



## Eternity

Good morning ladies!

Have just managed to scoff a whole pack of JaffaCakes :blush::sick:
Can I hope that's a sign of impending ovulation????:haha:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks ladies :flower: Test is a little darker today :thumbup: Think I'm not going to test again until Fri/Sat, and then stop once I've a nice strong line...

Oooh, yum jaffa cakes... I'm sure it must be a sign :thumbup: Are you doing anything to track your cycle- I see from your chart you're not temping- are you OPKing or anything?


----------



## Twag

You line will be mega dark by Friday/Staurday :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Oh, and I went cold turkey on the temping :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Well done hunny that is a massive mile stone for you :thumbup: your whole stress free outlook has been fantastic and really worked out for you :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Yey Annie, I'm cold turkey on the temping too. Am still testing each day until my IC line is as dark as the control line, partly because I've got loads of tests, partly because I want t see how long ittakes but mainly because I'm a poas addict!! 

Eternity I think eating lots of Jaffa cakes can be counted as a symptom definitely! :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Has it sunk in yet Annie?
How did hubby react? 

No not charting or using OPKs or anything - completely NTNP. No stress and lots of :sex: :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Cheska:thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

now I want a Jaffa Cake!

I was late for work this morning because I needed a pop tart and went to Sainsburys on the way in for one, couldn't find them anywhere so I asked a man if they sold them and he went off to find out on the system. They don't sell them as there is no demand for them! :growlmad:

I have since googled them and they do sell them on Amazon if I can't find them in Asda or Tescos at lunch time.

I really need one.


----------



## anniepie

Well done Cheska- I read in your journal you were going to ditch the temping. I just don't really feel like want to do all that!

It's all sinking in. DH was ecstatic- I bought some bibs from Mothercare saying "I love Daddy" (Twag found them), and told DH I had a pressie for him. When I handed them to him he said "what do I need these for?" I said "what do you think", and he had tears in his eyes...was lovely. He then said he's seen a good deal on a cot/bed system in Mamas and Papas that day and then jumped on his computer and started looking at stuff...


----------



## laurac1988

Jo_Bean said:


> now I want a Jaffa Cake!
> 
> I was late for work this morning because I needed a pop tart and went to Sainsburys on the way in for one, couldn't find them anywhere so I asked a man if they sold them and he went off to find out on the system. They don't sell them as there is no demand for them! :growlmad:
> 
> I have since googled them and they do sell them on Amazon if I can't find them in Asda or Tescos at lunch time.
> 
> I really need one.

My local Asda sells them - try Asda. Have never seen them in sainsburys


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Well done on cold turkey on the temping. I kept temping for a bit and it just really stressed me out and clearly those drops didn't matter as I'm now 22 weeks (can't quite beleive it!)
God I haven't had a pop tart in years. Don't think I'd enjoy it at the moment though, still off all sweet stuff. So not like me!


----------



## Cheska8

"What do I need these for"?!! :haha: Because you're a messy eater of course! :rofl: Bless him! Glad he's excited!


----------



## anniepie

Well, he did drop pizza top side down on the new sofa last night :grr:


----------



## Eternity

Awww so sweet with the bibs (and the tears!)!!!


Haven't had a pop tart for years!! They are amazing, especially the cherry ones! Nowhere where I live sell them!!!!:brat:


----------



## anniepie

I used to love the chocolate pop tarts...


----------



## Satine

I was wanting pop tarts the other day, how funny :haha: Hope you find some Jo.


----------



## Twag

I must confess I have never had a Pop Tart!?! :wacko:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Neither have I Twag! X


----------



## Twag

Phew glad I am not the only one :haha: 

I am now having thoughts about Jaffa cakes and eating them like the advert making half moons :haha:


----------



## anniepie

I'm awful the way I eat Jaffa Cakes...I bite around the edge, not getting the jelly. Then I eat the cakey bit from the bottom. Then I suck the chocolate off. Then I eat the jelly last :blush: :haha:


----------



## Twag

Now see I used to do that and peel the jelly off but after those adverts I now seem to have to do the Full Moon, Half Moon, Solar Eclipse thing and even the voice :haha: yes I am mental!


----------



## jellyfish24

Not to keen on orange and chocolate combos but.. I do eat ferrero rocher in a weird way, I had a huge box for my bday. Take all the top nutty bit off, split it in half then eat the middle lol. YYYUUUMMMM!


Right guys help needed, especially those with new baby bumps!
If you had my cycles when would you bd..+ opk smiley always cd15/16, 29/30 day cycles..lp 15 days. I've read something that bd everyday is not such a good thing. I was thinking this month bd (if we can) 14 through to 17, with alternate days before and after. I really dont want to plan it too much but I dont think we have much choice at the moment.


----------



## anniepie

I do that with Ferero Rocher too :blush: Can't take me anywhere :blush:

I've heard that thing about it not being best to BD everyday, but I've also heard there's not necessarily any problem with BD every day, unless your DH has a low sperm count- different schools of thought. :shrug: I've heard, and I think this is probably the truth, it's not necesary to BD every day, and probably the pressure it puts on you and the OH can be more detremental than positive.

What I will say, this cycle, DH and I BD just twice, and once was in the shower in the morning :blush: which I don't think necessarily is so effective at either 1 or 2 days before O, and again in the evening (not in shower) at either 1 or 0 days before O.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I'm with Jelly & Annie, thats the ONLY way to eat ferrero rocher! I will also go to lengths of making a sandwich, then I'll take it apart and eat each bit separately! I only do this at home though now as it freaks people out!

Re BD, I think it's only an issue if like Annie said you have a low sperm count and too much can put pressure on DH. However on my BFP cycle I did make DH BD ALOT and I mean ALOT! We were at it for 10 days straight up to day of OV and then I let him have a rest! Luckily he didn't feel too used and abused and it worked for us. In hindsight it was probably a bit extreme, bless him! Only side effect was that it increased his libido at a time when I was not really in the mood!!! 

Fingers crossed this is the month for everyone waiting on a BFP xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

We did SMEP the month we concieved xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I think as long as you dtd regularly it should be fine. We dtd almost everyday for about 2 weeks when I got by BFP but I'm not conviced that you need to do it that much, but it can be fun!


----------



## Eternity

Hee hee I seem to have started some weird food talk :haha:

Now I know I can't be the only one who eats a custard cream or bourbon layer by layer, top layer of biscuit, then scrape the cream off with teeth and tongue, then eat the other biscuit!

Ladies, help please....
Felt what I thought may have been o today on my left side.
But checking back I'm sure I should be Oing from right this cycle????
And last cycle was 38days, just wondering if for some reason I didn't o last cycle? Or things are somehow all messed up? Or maybe it's not o pain today???
:wacko:
What d'ya think????


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I know usually O alternates between ovaries, but I'd be surprised if it was that exact every time, but then I'm no expert! looking back at FF last cycle I got O pain (I get pinches) on right and left, cycle before that I got them just on the right. So could just be the case that one is more active than the other?? Or maybe the odd long cycle has just knocked them out of sync? Any other signs O is on the way?


----------



## MrsSmartie

When I eat custard creams I eat all the way round the biscuit edges and then take the middle biscuit parts off so only the cream is left and eat that last! Kit Kats I eat in such a weird way I can't even explain it! Xx


----------



## jellyfish24

snap mrs s lol


----------



## anniepie

I eat all my custard cream/bourbon/oreao type biscuits layer by layer. Kit kats you have to bite the chocolate off each end, then try and deconstruct the wafer layers. Has anyone done the club biscuit- tea thing? It came from what is apparently a Tim tam (aussie biscuit) thing, but works with clubs too...

I don't believe that ovulation perfectly alternates between ovaries-it just depends which follicle is closest to maturation, then when it is, it generally prevents others from popping.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Laura (Jelly) - If you get positive on 15, I would do once as soon as AF is gone (to refresh the supplies) then every other day from CD10 and every day from CD15 - 17 then a couple of times for luck.

So, CD7, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21 (for luck)

I know it's easier said than done though and I used to worry that if we did it too much early on then we'd run out of steam by the important times.

Also, just to add, we only did it on the day of ov and the day after and that was enough :shrug:

I also eat my chocolate etc in a weird way!
Jaffacakes, I used to eat all the chocolate and sponge and have a plate full of the jelly bits left over and eat them last!
Kit Kats, I nibble the chocolate all round the edges then try to take the wafer off in layers
Ferrero Rocher - I nibble the chocolate and split it in half sucking out the chocolate bit and saving the nut!
I do this with Twix, Mars, Boost and Turkish Delights too! :blush: I think I enjoy my food too much!

Charli, I don't know about the oving from alternate sides thing. I would imagine it was possible that you could ov from the same side twice in a row? But there could be millions of things that could affect the pain :shrug:


----------



## anniepie

I love that so many of us have peculiar, but similar ways of eating our chocolate :haha:


----------



## Twag

Yeah I deconstrust food too :haha:


----------



## Cheska8

I unwrap said cake/biscuit/chocolate and eat it from one end to the other. Am I not normal? I just need to get it in my mouth asap so no messing around from me! :rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Cheska8 said:


> I unwrap said cake/biscuit/chocolate and eat it from one end to the other. Am I not normal? I just need to get it in my mouth asap so no messing around from me! :rofl:

I'm sure there is something to be said about this.............just..............can't..................find....................the ..........words


----------



## Cheska8

Thought you'd like that Jo :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

:rofl:


----------



## Lisaloo82

anniepie said:


> Well done Cheska- I read in your journal you were going to ditch the temping. I just don't really feel like want to do all that!
> 
> It's all sinking in. DH was ecstatic- I bought some bibs from Mothercare saying "I love Daddy" (Twag found them), and told DH I had a pressie for him. When I handed them to him he said "what do I need these for?" I said "what do you think", and he had tears in his eyes...was lovely. He then said he's seen a good deal on a cot/bed system in Mamas and Papas that day and then jumped on his computer and started looking at stuff...

Aaw so cute! :cloud9: 
They had a fab deal on bundle on mamas and papas too. Like 200 odd quid instead of 500 for cot, wardrobe and changer xx


----------



## jellyfish24

Jo_Bean said:


> Laura (Jelly) - If you get positive on 15, I would do once as soon as AF is gone (to refresh the supplies) then every other day from CD10 and every day from CD15 - 17 then a couple of times for luck.
> 
> So, CD7, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21 (for luck)
> 
> I know it's easier said than done though and I used to worry that if we did it too much early on then we'd run out of steam by the important times.
> 
> Also, just to add, we only did it on the day of ov and the day after and that was enough :shrug:
> 
> I also eat my chocolate etc in a weird way!
> Jaffacakes, I used to eat all the chocolate and sponge and have a plate full of the jelly bits left over and eat them last!
> Kit Kats, I nibble the chocolate all round the edges then try to take the wafer off in layers
> Ferrero Rocher - I nibble the chocolate and split it in half sucking out the chocolate bit and saving the nut!
> I do this with Twix, Mars, Boost and Turkish Delights too! :blush: I think I enjoy my food too much!
> 
> Charli, I don't know about the oving from alternate sides thing. I would imagine it was possible that you could ov from the same side twice in a row? But there could be millions of things that could affect the pain :shrug:

Thanks Jo for all your advice! You're so helpful. cd7 tomorrow so look out lol :haha: 
Hope you are well too? :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Yeah this info is good I might try the more SMEP route than every single day of the fertile phase :haha: we will see what DH thinks for this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

It's so hard trying to time sex so that our men don't get sick of it / can't perform. Before this I just thought he's a man, men like sex, therefore there'll be no problem doing it on command! But apparently they can't just suck it up and do it like we can. Weaker sex that they are! :rofl:


----------



## Twag

It is true Cheska I thought the same who would have thought it would be so hard to get men who supposidly think about sex every 6 minutes to dtd!! :dohh:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah it was the same with my DH. He's usually often poking me in the back with it when I'm trying to sleep but as soon as it was near O time he would get really bad stage fright and the whole process was a bit tragic. Lol!


----------



## Cheska8

MrsSmartie said:


> Yeah it was the same with my DH. He's usually often poking me in the back with it when I'm trying to sleep but as soon as it was near O time he would get really bad stage fright and the whole process was a bit tragic. Lol!

:rofl: Poking you in the back with it :rofl:


----------



## Twag

:haha: 

Happy 5 weeks Cheska :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Twag! :cloud9: Seems like I should be further on than 5 weeks though, it's totally dragging!!


----------



## Twag

It did seem like you were 4weeks for a long time but I am sure time will fly soon enough and you will wonder where time went :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

My DH really had an issue with timetabled :sex: was really hard...


----------



## Cheska8

Happy 4 weeks Anna! :wohoo:


----------



## Twag

Only a week between you :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Yep :thumbup: Race you to our babies Anna! :haha: I do have a headstart though, maybe that's not a fair race!


----------



## anniepie

LOL Fran- I was an impatient baby and came 7 weeks early so if (s)he is anything like mummy, the race it on! happy 5 weeks to you!


----------



## Cheska8

anniepie said:


> LOL Fran- I was an impatient baby and came 7 weeks early so if (s)he is anything like mummy, the race it on! happy 5 weeks to you!

I arrived 11 days late, thinking I'm going to lose this challenge now! :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Happy 5 weeks Fran

And

Happy 4 weeks Anna!!

At least you can go through everything together, virtually hold each other's hands as it were.

And just noticed your Xmas countdown in your sig Fran - thanks for that! Lol I haven't started on Xmas yet!!!!


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks hun! I know I'm probably a bit early with the ticker but my booking in app one looked lonely and I couldn't think of anything else to count down yet!!


----------



## Satine

I think I might follow your plan for Laura (jelly) too Jo seeing as though I am CD7 tomorrow. Well will try my best anyway.

All this talk of biscuits and chocolates is not on, I am trying to diet here :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hope that pattern helps you ladies! We never managed to stick to it but we always set out with that sort of plan. Dave used to want it 3 or 4 times a day but as soon as we were ttc it just didn't happen that often, like he couldn't just do it as before.

I guess the problem is, men can't really fake their bit :haha: we, on the other hand, have been doing that since we learned how to wear makeup, or when many of us of a certain age watched 'When Harry Met Sally' :rofl:

The thing I found made a difference on my bfp month was we did it at different times. Very often we would do it at the same time of day, so we mixed it up a bit, the actual 'one' was a sleepy sesh, I remember it well, I woke him 'up' we DTD and then we rolled over and went to sleep :rofl: job done apparently!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Happy 4 weeks Anna xx

Happy 5 weeks Fran xxx


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies..all's quiet on this thread...hope you're all ok?

I've been super busy this last week, and have a busy week ahead of me, so haven't had time to get on all your individual journals for a bit, but just wanted to check eveyone was well

xx


----------



## Satine

I'm ok here thankyou, just hoping that O arrives in the next few days :)


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi girlies, Im on a hypnobirth practitioner course which is wonderful and I feel all relaxed from being hypnotised!


----------



## Cheska8

Yep all good with me too Anna, jusy wishing the days away to 12 weeks now!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Not bad, stinking cold but counting the days down to maternity leave!
Am big and fat now too, which is tiring :sleep:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi everyone, glad you're all generally doing well. Have been feeling little man kick which is lovely. Sadly rest of life is not great at the mo but trying to concentrate on the good. Hoping those still awaiting bfp will get it soon.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Sorry you're not having a nice time atm Mrs B. Glad baby is on the move, mine is having a wriggle sesh as we speak as well. I'm already on Mat Leave countdown Jo and mine's not til March! Lol. Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Aww so cute Jess! When did you first feel the baby move? What does it feel like?


----------



## MrsSmartie

I swear I was feeling before 15 weeks but are more obvious now! It feels like being flicked gently from the inside, sometimes it does feel like a bit of a flip. I think everybody feels it a bit differently! Very lovely though. I was talking to DH on the phone earlier and it started wriggling loads! It can hear my voice now but I was like 'Pip is saying hello!' X


----------



## Cheska8

Aww :cloud9: Happy 17 weeks too!


----------



## StefanieC

Hi guys, I've got an unopened bottle of Tesco Soy Isoflavones and a few IC hpts if anyone wants them? I've been too paranoid about baby to offer them til now but I think its time.

EDIT: these have now been taken :)


----------



## Lisaloo82

Happy 5 weeks Anna. Xx

Jess that sounds interesting. I wonder if there is anything like that around here I might ask mw at 16week app xx

Jo I've got an awful cold too, crap we can only take paracetamol x

MrsB hope things get better for u sweetie xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hypnobirth is so wonderful. It's basically deep deep relaxation with no tension so labour is intense but almost painless. Have a look at some hypnobirth videos online if you can. So lovely xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks jess il have a look xx


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies all quite on my front just awaiting for O and hoping to follow that BD plan :blush:


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well! 

Unfortunately smep not quite going to plan DH has been unwell for 3 days but he's much better now and im only on cd 14 with no positive OPK yet so hopefully we still have a chance!


----------



## Twag

Good Luck Jelly :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck Jelly! Go for it lady!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Go for it Laura! fxd for u xx


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies

I've got my appointments though! First mw appointment (booking appointment) 4th Jan, scan date, 14th Jan. A little disappointed the booking appointment isn't sooner, but hey :shrug:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ah lovely Anna. A date to look forward to at least x


----------



## Jo_Bean

It's nice to have them in the diary though Anna :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Oh definitely :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

That's my birthday Anna! Hope you have a good booking in appt while I'm eating my birthday cake!


----------



## anniepie

Ah, good day then :D Not long before my birthday too- I'm 23rd :D Can't believe I'm going to be 34 :nope: At least I don't have to stress about still not having my bfp by then...!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Sounds like you can still get going with it then Laura. Good luck girls! Glad you have your appointment booked now Anna. Xx


----------



## jellyfish24

thanks ladies had my + opk before i went to bed at 10.30 last night. Early for me (cd14) last bd was cd 10 and bd'd last night so not sure if thats enough before the smiley but will bd at least 3 days in a row...and its the weekend too so no work yey!


----------



## Cheska8

I think you'll be perfectly covered if you did it last night and again for the next 2 or 3 days. I did 3 days in a row when I got pregnant and I think I ovulated on the third day, so fingers crossed that works for you too. Keep bombarding the egg with swimmers do that she has no escape! :haha:


----------



## Twag

TMI but lots of ewcm yesterday but -ve opk but still early I tend to O around CD14 but BD will start today and then going to do every other day until getting +ve opk then will do everyday make sure we are covered :thumbup: DH and I discussed last night and he is on board :thumbup:

:dust: to all us still waiting :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

good luck twag!


----------



## Satine

Good luck Twag :)

I have just gotten my positive opk so fxed this is our month.


----------



## Eternity

Good luck to all of you waiting to O!! :thumbup:

Am stuck in my tww, hence why I'm not around much - must keep myself distracted so I don't stress and symptom spot :haha:

Anyone have exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## Twag

:dust: to Jelly, Satine and Eternity :dust: come on eggies we need our Christmas BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Come on ladies, you can do it :dust:


----------



## Jo_Bean

You *will *do it :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

Satine said:


> Good luck Twag :)
> 
> I have just gotten my positive opk so fxed this is our month.

Gosh i had mine late last night! We are very similar this cycle :thumbup:
What's your usual cycle length Satine? Will you test before?


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck ladies! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Good luck ladies. I'm with fran. Bombard her! I did 6 out of 7 days leading up to O. Would have carried on but hubby went back to work x


----------



## Satine

jellyfish24 said:


> Satine said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Twag :)
> 
> I have just gotten my positive opk so fxed this is our month.
> 
> Gosh i had mine late last night! We are very similar this cycle :thumbup:
> What's your usual cycle length Satine? Will you test before?Click to expand...

Well I did have regular cycles but not so much now since the mc so I am not too sure, had another positive opk today as well. Will probably test around 11dpo. What about you?


----------



## Eternity

Hope everyone is doing well, and noone is suffering due to the weather!

So far all the flooding, heavy rain and strong winds have been down here in the south west but its due to start heading north now.

Thankfully the town I live in hasn't flooded, but the nursery where I work had a leak in the roof that came through the electrics (lights and plug sockets) - thankfully after hours!- but should be reopened today!


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Eternity, Glad you are all ok. The flooding isn't too bad up my way yet, no where near as bad as what we had earlier in the year so we're ok so far.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## jellyfish24

Oh gosh eternity. No flooding with me either. A better day today though.

Doing good cheska apart form a terrible cold, you?


----------



## jellyfish24

Satine said:


> jellyfish24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satine said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Twag :)
> 
> I have just gotten my positive opk so fxed this is our month.
> 
> Gosh i had mine late last night! We are very similar this cycle :thumbup:
> What's your usual cycle length Satine? Will you test before?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I did have regular cycles but not so much now since the mc so I am not too sure, had another positive opk today as well. Will probably test around 11dpo. What about you?Click to expand...

Im so bad I never test, I drag it on until the last minute. Its up to luck and fate now, done all we can this month.


----------



## Twag

TTC in full swing here no +ve opk but no stressing about that as lots of ewcm and BD so we will hopefully catch that eggy!

We haven't had the flooding too bad but we did have a power cut due to the strong winds and my Sisters roof is leaking due to the wind and rain :dohh:

I hope everyone is safe

:dust: to all


----------



## Cheska8

jellyfish24 said:


> Oh gosh eternity. No flooding with me either. A better day today though.
> 
> Doing good cheska apart form a terrible cold, you?

Morning sickness kicking in now which isn't great but I can't complain as I'd take 9 months of morning sickness to get my baby. :flower: Hope your cold eases off soon. x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi all, weather is pretty shite here. I assume our hospital basement will flood, it does every time. It floods the library and the mortuary and causes a right dilemma every flood! Oh well, at least maternity is upstairs. All well here, wriggly baby which is nice, don't feel I need to listen to the heart rate now. I have a bump now as well which I love! Hope this is your month TTC girls, at least the weather is perfect to just get down to some snuggly BD sessions Twag! Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Can we see a bump pic Mrs S? I love seeing everyone's bumps!


----------



## MrsSmartie

It says that the file is too large! I don't know how I can upload it! :nope:


----------



## Jo_Bean

MrsSmartie said:


> It says that the file is too large! I don't know how I can upload it! :nope:

I use photobucket, then you can just post the link and it doesn't matter how big the image is :thumbup:


----------



## MrsSmartie

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s531/jabuzzy123/20121123_200123.jpg

Okay, hopefully that works! Thanks Jo xx


----------



## Cheska8

Oh wow what a gorgeous bump! Lovely! 

Is that your house too? Love the saying on the wall and the butterflies!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah that is my house. I have the quote at the top of the stairs and butterflies all the way up the stairs! I am a bit obsessed with wall art stickers, I have a little owl on a branch in the cormer of my lounge. x


----------



## Jo_Bean

lovely bump! Oooh I want the owl on a branch sticker! Where did you get that from!?


----------



## MrsSmartie

https://www.mywallstickers.co.uk/images/detailed/3/curiousowlA.jpg

It's pretty much this one although it has a little beak as well. It's in the top corner of my room, people always comment on it. He's called Ollie :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

oh I love it! 

I'm painting owls and a tree on the wall of the nursery :D I do love me some owls!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah I am going with a tree as well but will probably get another wall sticker for it, I love them! Also found a quote for the other wall that says 'First we had each other, then we had you, now we have everything" xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

oh that's lovely!

It's so exciting!!!


----------



## Cheska8

Awww that's so cute Jess, lovely. x


----------



## Satine

Love the bump pic Jess and loving the words and butterflies :D


----------



## laurac1988

Oh my goodness jess... I'm ow completely obsessed with that website...


----------



## MrsSmartie

Before I got them I thought they would look really tacky and see the edges but you can't. Most people think they're painted. I have them in my dining room and bedroom as well! X


----------



## laurac1988

Yikes... I see a moment coming.. Lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

I thought I would share my pics from the 3D scan here too as not everyone comes over to my journal. 

She is still a girl :pink: she is estimated to weigh about 3lbs and is measuring a couple of weeks ahead (31 weeks) but that's all estimations and not worrying. 

She was wriggling around, yawning, pulling faces and smiling :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/52EBBF03-552F-42E2-87DA-55CA3BF9C941-19010-000018965315FE48.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/40B7F564-60AF-449C-89D7-1807835C259F-19010-000018965E392E2C.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/551D5D94-B50A-4563-B457-5185732D6CD7-19010-0000189667909DF2.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/C2569A8E-263D-4C6D-BA2E-C49282284351-19010-00001896706952E1.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/3BCABBF0-48C2-48AB-A67F-80ABFE36517B-19010-000018967B01ABBB.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/D51EBEB0-50B3-4ACC-9D22-640A7B251888-19010-0000189683473E01.jpg


----------



## Eternity

Wow Jo, fantastic pictures (although I will admit to finding the 3d images a lil creepy :blush:)

Glad all went well.


----------



## jellyfish24

aww so cute Jo!


----------



## anniepie

Love all the pics on here ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Eternity - Dave is a bit creeped out by them too! :haha:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

lovely bump Jess! I'm a bit worried about going onto that website, I know I'll want everything!!!


----------



## Cheska8

Me too Sam, I've not dared go on for fear of what it'll do to my bank balance!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I've put over £100 quids worth in my wish list, thought that was safer than adding to a basket!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:haha: too funny! That's what I do on nice websites too!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Jo your scan is beautiful, the detail is amazing! Not too long until you get to meet your little lady now. 
My baby budget is getting smaller by the day. I really wish these people would stop vandalizing our car, I feel I can't spend anything encase the vandalism gets worse and if dh has no car he can't get to work.


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's awful mrs bump! Are they still doing it?


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey ladies had my scan today. Moved me forward by 5 days so due June 3rd.
This is our fb announcement 

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/E9249B84-36F9-4F70-8DA2-242788E2F5F1-838-0000012924742DA7.jpg

And pic 

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/9412B4A8-99A8-455B-BC7E-C45A212AECCF-838-0000012916F13C0C.jpg


----------



## Cheska8

Love them hun :hugs: 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## anniepie

Lisa, what a cute announcement :D And beautiful scan pic :cloud9:

Fran- happy 7 weeks!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww cute! What a stretched out bubba! Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Anna! Happy 6 weeks to you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

What a lovely pic, your little boy looks so happy.

Jo, we are basically going out every morning hoping that nothing else happens. One of our other neighbours offered to give us there parking place though which was incredibly kind.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh bless you, that's awful! Can you not tell the police?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

We've spoken to the police but as its happening at night and we have idea who is doing it they can only do door knocking an drive passes which they are doing.
LO had hiccups yesterday which was amazing and very weird.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## laurac1988

Couldn't you set up a webcam as CCTV? Does any window overlook the car?


----------



## Jo_Bean

That sucks. Maybe get a video baby monitor and hook it up in the car!


----------



## MrsSmartie

I had a dream the other night that we all met up! It was cool x


----------



## anniepie

I'll be meeting up with my oldest bnb buddy, Twag, in the new year :)


----------



## Twag

I am really looking forward to us meeting up Annie but also nervous incase you don't like me :dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

Merry woofmas from my house to all of yours

Front
https://i48.tinypic.com/15yewic.jpg

Back
https://i50.tinypic.com/2vvkr36.jpg

getting the dogs to sit together for pictures was a nightmare, but I thought they came out pretty good!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aw very cute Laura! x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Love it Laura!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Aww such lovely doggies!

I'm sort of against trying to film anything because I know how much trouble you can get yourself in if your camera points the wrong way. I'm a housing officer and in my experience unofficial cameras tend to lead to escalation. The good news is since the nice neighbours let us park by their house it's been quiet.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Lovely doggies!!! Harry never sits still for pictures, when he was a puppy he'd pose all the time, but now he's a bit older and grumpier he can't be bothered!

Mrs Bump, glad things have been better since you moved the car, but it does still seem criminal that something can't be done xx


----------



## Eternity

Aww Laura, your furbabies are gorgeous!!

How is everyone doing?

Afm, :witch: is coming! But on better news - I put up my tree last night while watching royal variety.


----------



## MrsSmartie

https://s1304.beta.photobucket.com/...63780_10151142184345009_543205108_o.jpeg.html

This is my tree all ready for Xmas! I have all sorts of other decs round the house and a smaller tree as well though! I love Xmas! Xx


----------



## Satine

Loving the card Laura and the Christmas trees :D

Afm I am 5dpo. Sorry witch is coming for you Eternity.


----------



## Twag

Sorry :witch: is coming Eternity :hugs:

I am 8dpo and AF due on Saturday so I am just trying to get through this TWW!!

I love Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## Satine

Good luck Twag, just seen on your chart you have a short LP, hope the :witch: stays away hun.


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry about the witch Eternity. 

Good luck Twag, do you think you're in with a good chance this month? When will you test? 

Good luck Rach x


----------



## Twag

I have an 11 day LP but it lenghtened by 1 day last cycle due to the herbs I am taking! I will not test until the 12th IF she has not shown by then that is!

Well I O on cd11 and we dtd on cd9 & 10 so :shrug: I don't feel like we are in with a chance but guess you never know!


----------



## StefanieC

Twag said:


> I have an 11 day LP but it lenghtened by 1 day last cycle due to the herbs I am taking! I will not test until the 12th IF she has not shown by then that is!
> 
> Well I O on cd11 and we dtd on cd9 & 10 so :shrug: I don't feel like we are in with a chance but guess you never know!

The cycle we got pregnant we dtd in the same pattern as you, so the 2 days before O and nothing after so you are definitely in with a chance still!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Good luck all! I hope you get exciting news in time for Xmas! X


----------



## Satine

I'm the same Twag, we dtd on CD 19 and 20 and I o'd on CD21.


----------



## Twag

Thanks Stef :thumbup: there is hope then!

Good luck Satine any symptoms?


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi ladies hope you're all ok? Getting into the Christmas spirit?

Ive just come home from a very snowy and great break in Switzerland so feeling very festive at the mo. :xmas8:

cd 27 for me so only 3 days to go for af and no signs of it coming AT ALL. Whether I have been more relaxed or distracted i dont know Ive had a few niggles today but nothing to write home about. Symptoms are very dizzy and lightheaded (but could be all the travelling), cold like symptoms and tmi gassy. Still have that feeling every month that it probably hasnt worked but who knows. :shrug:


----------



## Twag

How lovely snowy Switzerland :thumbup: glad you had a nice break and made the TWW fly by for you!

:dust: that she stays away for 9 month and got lost in all that snow :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

it really was lovely, haha thanks twag! u ok?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Cold like symptoms are very promising for a BFP jelly!!! Glad you had a lovely time in Switzerland, sounds very festive!


----------



## Satine

Oh glad to hear you had a fab holiday Laura, really hope you have got a little beany snuggling in there :dust: 

Not that I know of twag no, just the usual tender bb's. Have been very tired the last few days but think that's just lack of a good nights sleep. What about you?


----------



## Twag

Well I am crampy and dull lower back ache for days now also my boobs feel really full, not been sleeping well and by afternoon I am exhausted! Also feel like I have a cold when I wake and then it passes :shrug:

I dunno could all be in my mind :dohh:

:dust: to us ladies lets see if we can get that number up eh :thumbup:


----------



## Satine

Oh I do have a some backache too been inputting that into my chart, I do have a bad back though so wasn't sure whether to class that as a symptom :haha:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Love the cards Laura! Fab! X

Jess ur tree is lovely plus ur cute lil bump! X

I'm currently sat with now now thats what i call Xmas blasting. Feels so xmasy!

So who's next in line to test? Xx


----------



## Twag

See I also get a bad back but this feels different and constant dull ache :shrug:

I am not testing until the 12th (IF af has not arrived! she is due Saturday)


----------



## Jo_Bean

MY preggo bad back was different to the normal AF bad back. The preggo one was slightly higher, the AF one spread to my thighs more. Not sure if that means anything!


----------



## Satine

Yeah I suppose mine is more of a dull ache at the bottom.

I never even thought, it would be fab to test on 12/12/12. Saying that I would have to try my best to hold out, would be 13dpo then, not sure the poas pushers would let me :haha:


----------



## Twag

yeah mine is a dull ache at the bottom of my spine in-between my hips if that makes sense!! 

I know I will be 16dpo on the 12-12-12 so if Annie hasn't pushed me into testing :haha: then I am trying to hold out until then!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

pah hahahahahahahahahaha

you think you will last that long :devil: both of you! :rofl:

I won't be pushing you :angelnot: much


----------



## Twag

:devil: ok ok so by Monday if AF is not here I will be twitching to test but I am going to try my best to hold off as long as I can :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

You can do it!

I know I'm a poas pusher at heart but I did actually refrain from testing the month I got my bfp because my husband made me, so there is something to be said for it!

I do solemnly swear......


----------



## Twag

I just can't face a bfn is all and if she has not shown by then then there is more hope you know :shrug:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I was 15DPO when I tested. Hubby used to always say to me that I shouldn't test early and squint etc. as it got my hopes up. I know what you mean about not seeing the bfn though Twag. I was much more positive that month, I couldn't say whether I knew I was or not, but it felt different, although that could have been the hope building up inside where I had never let it before as I used to test from like 2DPO :haha:


----------



## Twag

I am trying not to get my hopes up but it is hard tbh :shrug:


----------



## jellyfish24

i am getting a bit twitchy i must admit but hanging on until the weekend :muaha:


----------



## Twag

How many DPO are you Jelly?


----------



## jellyfish24

i had my opk smiley face cd14 at 11.30pm so i think i ovulated cd15 maybe very early 16. So going on that i am 12/13dpo. ( I have 30day cycles but always wait until i know af is late to test, sad i know lol)


----------



## Twag

It is good that you wait until AF is late that is what I am trying to do :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

and a lot cheaper!


----------



## Cheska8

Jo I love how you sound all strong by not testing until 15dpo, if you weren't on holiday without any tests you'd have cracked way earlier :rofl:

I am very excited for all of you ladies waiting to test

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Cheska8 said:


> Jo I love how you sound all strong by not testing until 15dpo, if you weren't on holiday without any tests you'd have cracked way earlier :rofl:
> 
> I am very excited for all of you ladies waiting to test
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

shush your mouth missy, I'm *trying* to be supportive :trouble:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cheska8

:rofl: Jo!


----------



## Twag

Ok so today still cramps & back ache but there is some watery light red blood not my normal pre-AF stuff which tmi is normally creamy brown icky stuff :shrug: guessing I am out :(


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry Twag :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

yep think im out too. normal af signs now


----------



## Satine

Oh no sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Or googling could be implantation :shrug: there has been nothing else since :thumbup:

Guess this weekend we will find out one way or another :dust: ladies hope this month is our month & some of that Christmas magic will show


----------



## Satine

oh really hope it is just that and the :witch: STAYS AWAY for both of you!


----------



## MrsSmartie

stupid :witch: GO AWAY, NOBODY LIKES YOU! x


----------



## jellyfish24

I really dont know whats wrong with me atm, one minute af feeling the next nothing, so all confused and feel a bit down atm. My cousin is about to have her 3rd child and shes 2 years older than me so all the family is focused on that at the min. I am very happy for her but its a bit of a kick in the gut for me.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Jelly :hugs:


----------



## Satine

Have you thought about testing either of you? :)


----------



## laurac1988

:af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## jellyfish24

Satine said:


> Have you thought about testing either of you? :)

I keep no tests at home so that i don't have the urge lol. I'll just wait now and have a fresh start for 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

I have 1 hpt & 1 digital but I have no urge to POAS until she is late! Ask me again Monday if AF hasn't come lol


----------



## jellyfish24

witch showed up on Friday for me. felt so down this weekend. 

any news twag?


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: Jelly


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear this jelly. Stupid witch!


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear that Jelly :hugs: :hugs:

:witch: seems to have got lost for me at the moment but I am sure she will find me!


----------



## jellyfish24

well done twag! she better stay away!


----------



## Twag

I dunno I think she is just messing with me and still think she will show :shrug:


----------



## Satine

OMG twag please :test: :D :D

Think the :witch: is on her way for me too, had some spotting this morning.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: hope she is not coming to visit Satine and it is just some spotting and leads to nothing :hugs:

I will not test until Wednesday earliest which is 16dpo - still no sign of AF though at the moment :shrug:


----------



## Satine

Ok well I really hope she is still MIA by Wed then hun :dust:


----------



## Twag

I know I am surprised she is still MIA now tbh!! I think I will be amazed if she stays away :wacko:


----------



## Cheska8

All sounding good Twag, I have no idea how you manage to resist testing! You'd have to chop both my arms off to stop me testing at 14dpo!! 

Rach still rooting for you hun. 

Sorry jelly :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I guess I am just scared of seeing a bfn :shrug: whereas if I am 16dpo then surely it has to be right?? I dunno that is kind of my logic anyway :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

Mine too twag! I don't test until af is late too. Hope you get a good result!!


----------



## Twag

Well she is technically the latest she has ever been even when I had my chemical I lost it at 13dpo so :shrug: but 16dpo and 12-12-12 that is what I am aiming for :thumbup: 5 days late then


----------



## Cheska8

12-12-12 is a good date, I have my early scan on that date so hope we both have a really good day :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: It will be for you so I hope it will be for me but not counting my chickens :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

I'm not counting my chickens either after last time, am being optimistic but realistic still. Will be able to breathe a sigh of relief after Wed. Really hope you get your BFP hun. x


----------



## laurac1988

Is your scan at 12 fran?

Twag... Test at 12:12


----------



## laurac1988

Actually no... Test at 1209... So you GET your BFP at 12:12 12/12/12


----------



## Cheska8

No, it's at 2pm I'm afraid! I will start my water drinking at 12:12 on 12/12/12 though maybe!


----------



## laurac1988

You definitely should! First sips at 12:12:12 

I found a onesie song. I love it. Please have a listen, especially if you're a fellow onesie fan...

Love laura (currently rocking Minnie Mouse onesie)
[youtube]sE6uK_hkmSc[/youtube]


----------



## MrsSmartie

Had my 20 week scan today, all well. Stayed Team Yellow but everyone thinks the profile looks like DH when he was little! We will have to wait and see... X


----------



## Cheska8

That's great news Jess! Glad everything is still going so well. Nearly half way there now!


----------



## Satine

Oh fantastic Jess, any pics?

Wed is gonna be a great day on here :)


----------



## MrsSmartie

https://s1304.beta.photobucket.com/user/jabuzzy123/media/20121210_115049.jpg.html

Here's the best photo of its face! It was moving around so much she was really struggling to do all her checks! But it was all fine xx


----------



## Cheska8

Awww that's a lovely pic, so clear. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the scan

:cry: well the :witch: showed up this morning so 2013 bfp it is :shrug:


----------



## Cheska8

Twag I'm really sorry, am gutted for you honey. Wishing all the luck in the world for your 2013 BFP xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lovely pic Jess. 

Sorry Twag, I was really rooting for you this month. 

Good luck today Ches x

:haha: Laura. I've got Dave a onesie for Christmas, was tempted to get my own as new look do a maternity one but I'll wait til the bump is gone I think :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Good luck Cheska.
Nice scan Mrs S
Sorry to hear your news twag
I've got a scan today too. Growth scan as LO apparently isn't so little. I'm hoping he's only a little bit big but we shall see.


----------



## Cheska8

Hopefully everything will be fine Mrs B, will be nice seeing your little one again today.


----------



## jellyfish24

aw good luck cheska with your scan! 

Sorry to hear that twag 2013 for the both us then!


----------



## Twag

Good luck and enjoy your scan's today ladies :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

My scan is tomorrow afternoon but I have my booking in appointment today, busy couple of days preggo wise for me!


----------



## anniepie

Hope all goes well with the booking appointment and the scan tomorrow Fran!


----------



## Twag

Jelly we are definately getting 2013 :bfp:

Satine how are you? I hope AF stayed away :hugs:


----------



## Satine

Great pic Jess :)

Sorry Twag hun, really thought it was your month :hugs:

No AF as yet and no spotting today as yet either but my temp did drop slightly again so think 2013 it is for me too.

Good luck Mrs B for today and Fran with you BA xx


----------



## Twag

That is ok I am looking forward to my 2013 BFP now :thumbup:

So I am hoping and seeing from your chart that AF has not reared her ugly head yet :dust:


----------



## Satine

Nope not yet but it defo feels like she is on her way.


----------



## Twag

When is she officially late? Hoping she stays away for 9 months :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Satine

well she should be due Thurs or Fri, going off my normal 14/15 day lp so I suppose Sat would be officially late.


----------



## Twag

Exciting anymore spotting at all?

:dust:


----------



## Satine

yeah had a tiny bit, defo think she is on her way.


----------



## Twag

Hmm well I am hoping it is not the evil :witch: I think she has had enough of us lately and sending lots of :dust: your way :dust:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Scan went well. He's only 3 days ahead, which isn't a cause for concern. All fluids etc completely average. He's also definitely a boy. We saw all his bits and pieces.


----------



## laurac1988

Great news mrs b!


----------



## Twag

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Glad all went well with the scan MrsB


----------



## Cheska8

Glad your scan went well MrsB! Fab.


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's great news Mrs B xx


----------



## Satine

The :witch: arrived for me as well ladies yesterday. Am ok though going to take a more relaxed approach this next cycle, if it happens it happens and then try again in the new year properly if that doesn't work :haha:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Sorry the :witch: caught you :hugs:

Cheska loving the scan photo :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Twag. Forgot to post on here yesterday, but as you can see from my avatar my scan went really well. I was quite nervous beforehand but didn't have to wait long until she found it and showed us our little bean. It was wriggling around a lot! So I feel much more relaxed knowing there is a little bean in there, I know we're not out of the woods yet but over hurdle number 1! :cloud9:


----------



## Eternity

Great pic Fran!!!:cloud9:

Sorry :witch: you Rach! :hugs: but good PMA you have!!


----------



## Twag

:hi: How is everyone getting on?


----------



## MrsSmartie

All good here thanks Twag! Thread has gone a bit quiet. Had some nice births recently but it has been so busy at work it's making me feel pretty stressed out. Roll on mid March so I can get away! I hope TTC is being as stress-free as it can be. Xx


----------



## Twag

The thread has gone quiet but I think BnB all in all has gone quiet I guess everyone is getting ready for Christmas etc

TTC is pretty stress free DH is totally 100% on board which is making it a lot easier to be stress free tbh :thumbup: and we are following SMEP this cycle and he knows exactly what the game plan is :thumbup:

Sorry work has been busy but it must be lovely with all those new babies around :cloud9:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah it is nice, I'm just used to it I guess! Glad DH is on board, when we did SMEP with pre-seed it worked well, apart from DH getting terrible stage fright at O time! That really didn't help either of us to relax! I hope the christmas spirit brings everyone babies xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm doing ok. Have stinking cold though, so am off work. Less than 2 months until I start mat leave, can't quite believe it.

Glad everyone is doing ok.


----------



## MrsSmartie

I am off work with a UTI Mrs Bump! I always get them but this is my first in pregnancy which is nothing short of a miracle! Am allergic to all the antibiotics so that's pretty rubbish. Hope you feel better soon! X


----------



## laurac1988

Glad everyone is doing ok.

Just looked at the first page of this thread! So many bfp!

I fully intend to be the last of the group when I start again in October


----------



## Twag

It seems to work for my DH knowing when we need to do it and when it is the important times etc too he even asked what time of day was best?? and told me to start temping again etc

I think he is getting impatient :haha:


----------



## Cheska8

That's good your DH is all up for it Twag, mine falls into the stage fright category sometimes too, luckily not on my BFP cycle but every other. 

So MrsB you must be working to around 35 weeks? I think I'll be staying as long as I can due to only getting the statutory pay, every penny helps when your company doesn't help you out!

I'm doing well too, waiting for my 12 week scan appointment to drop through my letter box so I have the next date to look forward to. After the big dates in 7 days of course! Love Christmas!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm working until 36 weeks but my mat leave doesn't officially start until 38 weeks as I've saved up leave. I do get 12 weeks of 50% pay in addition to statutory though which will help.


----------



## Twag

I plan on working for as long as I can once I do get a BFP so more of my maternity leave is once baby is here as my maternity leave is rubbish too!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww that's rubbish for you guys, I'm off from 34 weeks although mat leave starts at 36 with annual leave coz we literally can't manage any longer on delivery, you don't sit down for over 12hrs usually and have to get into weird positions and it's all a bit much! We get really good mat pay though so I can take a year off x


----------



## jellyfish24

good to hear everyone is doing well! DH and i have stuck to the letter on smep/ jo's advice this cycle. he's more into it than i am at the moment its really funny!


----------



## Twag

jellyfish24 said:


> good to hear everyone is doing well! DH and i have stuck to the letter on smep/ jo's advice this cycle. he's more into it than i am at the moment its really funny!

We have too Jelly completely stuck to SMEP and DH is 110% into this cycle :thumbup: he is giving his sperms pep talks and asking what my eggy is doing and when it is due to be released - making sure I temp etc
It is making this cycle a lot easier and less stressful for me having him so on board - I think he is getting impatient :haha:
We saw a buggy at the weekend (someone pushing it around) and he said we need one like that but 1st we need a baby to put in it!! :cloud9: and he also said he wants his little girl to have a red coat (after we saw a little girl walking along in a red coat) :cloud9: I think BABY FEVER has caught him :thumbup:

I am CD9 and just waiting for +ve OPK now SMEP started CD6 and OPK's I started on CD7 (was impatient to wait until CD8 plus doesn't make too much difference I guess)

:dust: I hope there is some good New Year news :dust: we haven't had any BFPs on here for a while :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

GO TEAM SMEP LOL!:happydance:

aww thats lovely! :cloud9: so nice to hear that guys can get just as broody. must be something in the air with the guys and babies this month lol. I think my DH would love a little girl, as would I really. 


on another note, not temping yet but just started ff online. any ideas how to put on the bottom of your sig? Thanks :shrug:


----------



## Twag

Definately GO TEAM SMEP :happydance: :dust:

Yeah we would love a little girl we would be just as over the moon with a little boy of course but we have always loved the idea of a little girl!

I think it is because it is Christmas maybe :shrug:

FF there is a Sharing option at the top where you can set up your ticker or chart & get the code to share in your siggy it is nice & easy to do :thumbup:


----------



## jellyfish24

thanks!!! sorted :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Go Team GB SMEP!!! :dust:


----------



## Satine

Good luck with the SMEP ladies :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

Well merry Christmas ladies! Hope you have the most wonderful time with your loved ones. Things are a bit hectic here with Christmas preparations also getting prepared to move house. So wanted to say now happy Christmas bnb buddies! X


----------



## Jo_Bean

Happy Christmas team GB!! I'm still rooting for you and shaking my Pom poms xxx

Hope you all have a fantastic Christmas and new year and if we can't squeeze in any more bfps 'til 2013, then may everyone still waiting, get one as soon as possible in the new year xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Happy Christmas girls, hope you all have a fantastic time xxx


----------



## anniepie

Merry Xmas ladies! Sorry I've not been around much-been so busy at work and ms hit me for a few weeks, but I was lucky it didn't last longer than that.

I hope 2013 is an amazing year for us all and this time next year we're all snuggling with our precious little ones :cloud9:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Merry xmas all! On the night shift tonight so hopefully will get to deliver some xmas babies! Xx


----------



## Twag

Merry Christmas Ladies xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to everyone. Here's hoping 2013 sees everyone's wishes come true.


----------



## Satine

Merry Christmas to you all, hope you have an amazing time! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Merry Xmas ladies. Lets see one of two more bfps before the year ends. Out with a bang. 

Annie nearly 10 weeks already. Wow! That's how long I've been neglecting BnB. 2013 when hubby is back in work I promise il be around xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Merry Christmas and happy new year to all xxx


----------



## Twag

HAPPY NEW YEAR ladies I hope 2013 brings you all you wish & hope for :dust: :hugs:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Happy New Year all! I did get to deliver the first Xmas day baby and maybe will get the first New Year baby tonight! I hope you all have a good night and may 2013 bring babies for everyone xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Happy New Year girls xxx :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Happy New Year everyone, hope 2013 is a fantastic year for you all. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Happy new year, heres hoping all your dreams come true in 2013.


----------



## Twag

Happy New Year :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Happy new year all xx


----------



## anniepie

Happy New Year ladies. Hope 2013 is wonderful for all. xx


----------



## Satine

Happy New year ladies, let's hope we have some more BFP's soon :D


----------



## jellyfish24

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Satine

How are you ladies getting on? I am currently 7dpo. O'd on Christmas Day so fxed that's when we conceived :)


----------



## Twag

Snap Satine I also O on Christmas Day & hoping that was the day we conceived too :thumbup:

How u feeling?


----------



## Cheska8

Good luck ladies, hope your bodies are about to give you a belated Christmas present!


----------



## jellyfish24

Christmas miracles twag and satine! that would be amazing! we didn't dtd as much we planned, i did my back in xmas eve carrying my husbands presents (big kid, got him 3 garage tool boxes). cd 27 for me no signs of af yet. 
Another good note to start off the new year, my cousin had her 3rd baby today. She now has 2 boys and a new baby girl called Freya.


----------



## Cheska8

When will you girls all think about testing? Looks like you might be ok with the timing Jelly since you dtd on the day you got your positive opk. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Twag

I agree Jelly you are in with a good chance if you DTD on O day :dust:

I will not test until I am late - AF is due Sunday but I will try holding off until the following Friday IF AF has not shown up that is!!


----------



## Cheska8

You are very strong Twag, I got about 8dpo and I couldn't stop thinking about testing and generally gave in!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Twag

It is hard and IF AF is late I may cave before then (bow to peer pressue :dohh:) but I am just scared of seeing a BFN I guess!! :shrug:


----------



## jellyfish24

af due Saturday so i will wait until then. the + opk i had was a smiley face, so would you say i o'd on that day then? i would have thought the day after maybe?


----------



## Cheska8

Either that day or the day after, either way you should be covered. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

AF due Sunday for me :dust: fingers crossed _ I don't know FF put my O day as the day after my +ve OPK :shrug: but even so you are still in with a good chance :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

We could be having an amazing start to 2013 in this thread girls, really excited for you all!


----------



## Twag

It would be nice to get some more BFP's :dust: Good Luck girls :dust:


----------



## Satine

Oh I do hope that we all get a new year BFP, things do happen in 3's :D

I am feeling generally ok, tired alot and sore boobs but that's about it really.


----------



## Lisaloo82

I'm so excited for team GB Bumps the next week!!! Bring on 2013 bfps!! Xxx


----------



## jellyfish24

Satine your chart looks really good! 

started to have slight cramping late last night. hope this isn't that start of you know what!


----------



## Cheska8

Hope it isn't Jelly, stay away witch! x


----------



## Twag

Satine your chart does look good :dust:

I hope it isn't Jelly Stay away evil :witch: lots & lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Satine

Thanks ladies, Laura hope the witch stays away for you hun.

:dust: to you both :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hoping there's a few bfps just around the corner for you ladies xxx


----------



## jellyfish24

not me this time im afraid ladies. lots of back ache and heavy cramping today. think af may show early.


----------



## Twag

Jelly you are not out until the :witch: shows and she has not shown yet has she?? some people think AF is going to show and she doesn't don't lose hope yet :dust: :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

no not yet but definatley feel like af will show this month


----------



## Twag

:hugs: try not to stress & lose hope Jelly I know how hard that is :hugs:


----------



## Twag

How is everyone today?

10dpo here and I just feel out this month :dohh:


----------



## Satine

I also feel out, BFN this morning too and a slight temp dip so not feeling good about it now really.


----------



## jellyfish24

me too, af due tomorrow and feel like it too. we are coming up to the 1yr mark of trying too so not feeling very confident at the minute


----------



## Twag

I have stopped temping so I don't know what that is doing but I just feel out :shrug: 

:hugs: guys :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Sending you ladies lots of love and hugs. Keep strong. xxx


----------



## Twag

went to the toilet again (although still feel like I need to go) and some light pink blood up there - cycle 5 it is :cry:


----------



## Cheska8

:hugs:


----------



## Satine

oh no sorry Twag :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

snap twag!


----------



## Twag

Onwards & upwards right :thumbup: and :witch: isn't fully here yet but fertile window for cycle 5 is whilst we are away on holiday :thumbup:


----------



## jellyfish24

agreed! oh thats great timing! go for it twag!
mine is a weekend which certainly helps, at the minute we are undergoing the last legal bits to move house so a little bit stressed but excited aswell. you know what they say...new house new baby! fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## Twag

That is good :thumbup: we ARE getting our BFP in 2013 :dust:

We are moving into our new house March I hope it is not awaiting until then :dohh: :haha: I would like to be preggo & announce once we move in :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

What worked for me was making plans for things that aren't ideal while pregnant, started my search for a new job by meeting with recruitment agents, booked to go horse riding, started painting house to do up and sell and them wham, BFP! It's Sod's law at it's best!!

Really hope the holiday works for you Twag. X


----------



## Lisaloo82

PMA ladies. That's the way xxx


----------



## Twag

Satine I just saw on Cheskas journal that you got your BFP congratulations so very happy for you :hugs: H&H 9 months


----------



## Satine

Well I do hope this is it :D 

Thanks Twag :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00867-20130105-1744.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ooh hooray! Xxx


----------



## Twag

Great test Satine it can only get darker :hugs:

So AF is a no show so far today she is normally there to great me 1st thing in the morning but nothing not even spotting my pad is still stark white! Been crampy & lower back ache on my left on & off all day & feeling queasy too 
Prety sure the :witch: will still show her ugly face though!!


----------



## Satine

This morning was a BFN and got a not pregnant on a digi, lots of the ladies are saying the test from yesterday was defo not an evap and perhaps its still too early for the digi. So I am still in limbo atm.

Glad to hear AF is MIA Twag fxed for you hun :dust:


----------



## Twag

That did not look like an evap to me at all :nope: u are only 12dpo so still early for a digi I think they are not great at picking them up early so I have heard! 
:dust: :dust:

Thanks I hope she is not just messing with me as we will be having words :haha: but if she is then next cycle is already planned :thumbup:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh how frustrating! Poor you! That looks ways too dark for an evap. Hope you get some BFP tests soon xxx


----------



## Twag

13dpo no sign of AF yet :shrug:


----------



## Eternity

Rach, hope you get your definitive BFP soon!! Looked like a true BFP to me, and like Twag said, still a bit early for digi!

Twag, I hope the witch is a no-show.... for the next nine months!!! FXed for you!

Hope everyone had a great Xmas and new year!
Urgh, first day back into routine *raspberry*


----------



## Cheska8

All sounding good Twag, I can't believe you've still not tested! You've got some strong willpower!


----------



## Twag

I just really cannot bare to see a BFN and still think AF will show and is messing with me :shrug:


----------



## Eternity

If AF doesn't show Twag, how long until you will test?

I understand where you're coming from though, seeing a bfn is really hard especially if you're feeling particularly hopeful! And to me always seems such a waste of money too using tests 'for no good reason'!


----------



## Cheska8

Makes sense Twag. Hopefully there is a BFP waiting for you whenever you're ready. x


----------



## Twag

IF AF has not shown by Friday I will test then as will be 17dpo so should definately know by then (11day LP)

It is true I would rather wait it out than get my hopes up and see a BFN!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Fingers crossed twag! Ur so strong to hold off testing. When was/is AF due? Got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## jellyfish24

oh sounding very positive twag!


----------



## Twag

AF was due 1st thing yesterday morning I woke up thinking that when I go for FMU there she will be I had a pad on all ready for her! *Nothing* then wore a pad all day *Nothing* then again last night same thought this morning that AF will be there when I go for FMU *Nothing*! Pad on again today still *Nothing* :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## Lisaloo82

I really hope this is it for u huni. Xx


----------



## Twag

I don't know I really do not want to get my hope up you know :shrug: :wacko:

:hugs: thanks ladies


----------



## Satine

Are you going to test hun? FF says you should :test: :D

I am still in limbo, another BFN this morning so looks like the test was dodgy or something. AF should be due either tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## Twag

FF does say I should test but I am ignoring it :haha:

I hope not as it was a good line hoping it is the start of something for you :hugs: your chart is looking good :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

how are we doing ladies?

nervously started my first ttc journal yesterday, any help, advice or stalkers welcome!


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Jelly, will head over to stalk next!

Twag, how are you getting on hun?


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry I've not been on in an age. Hope you're all well and had a good xmas/new year. I'm doing OK. 12 weeks today- can't believe it! Had my booking appointment last Friday and I've my NT scan next Monday! I've been struggling the last few weeks with chronic headaches and insomnia, so not feeling great, but all for a good cause. 

Now, come on you lovely ladies waiting for your :bfp: you can do it. Let this be the year for us all.

xx


----------



## Cheska8

Happy 12 weeks Annie! I'm 13 weeks today, mine has gone quite fast these last few weeks too after the initial drag to 8 or 9 weeks. I've got my NT scan next Tues (they couldn't fit me in any earlier), can't wait! Make sure you post pics of your little baby on here on Monday!


----------



## Satine

:witch: showed up for me yesterday ladies so onto my next one.

Any signs for you Twag yet? Hope she stays away :)

Will go over to your journal now Laura :)

Happy 12 weeks Annie :D :D


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies well 15dpo today and no sign of the :witch: :shrug: I feel like everytime I say it I am tempting fate & she will be there when I next go to the toilet :wacko:

Sorry Satine that the :witch: showed :hugs:

Happy 12 Weeks Annie and 13 Weeks Cheska wow time is flying :thumbup: and soon you get to see your little ones :cloud9:


----------



## Satine

When will you test then Twag, I think this is the one for you ;)


----------



## Cheska8

Twag, this has to be the one, I know you don't want to get your hopes up but I can't see any other reason why AF wouldn't have shown by now. Excited!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck Twag!


----------



## Twag

I originally planned maybe Friday morning but now I am thinking maybe next week :shrug: just thinking the longer the better ya know :shrug: plus DH & I will be away in a little cottage next week away from the world & might be nice to be cocooned when we test IF the :witch: has not shown! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Happy 12 weeks Anna. Wow! It's flown. I have my anomaly scan a week today. That's come round quick mind. 

Twag how long is ur usual lp? Got everything crossed for u x


----------



## Twag

My LP is 11 days so AF was due 1st thing Sunday morning but still no sign I was spotting pink on 10dpo and then brown 11dpo (not much though only when wiped) but nothing since :wacko:

Thanks trying not to get my hopes up though :wacko:


----------



## Cheska8

Twag nooooooo you can't leave us in suspense until next week! :haha: The spotting could have been implantation bleeding, perfect timing for it.


----------



## Twag

I haven't fully decided yet if I will test on Friday or wait until next week I just have absolutely no urge to POAS :shrug:

Sorry :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Fair enough Hun. Test when you're ready. It's looking really positive though. I'm excited for you.


----------



## Twag

Thanks 16dpo no sign of the :witch: yet :shrug: I feel normal too not pre-AF or nothing just normal & calm :wacko:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Eeeeek!! Loving this Twag!!


----------



## Satine

Me too, I don't know how you haven't tested yet. Hope you do test tomorrow :)


----------



## Twag

:wacko: I just guess I am scared of testing and seeing a BFN :wacko:


----------



## laurac1988

I think this is it for you Twag. I think a test will be BFP


----------



## jellyfish24

yep twag i think so too!! how exciting!


----------



## Twag

:witch: showed up :cry: we are devastated :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

*sending hugs* so sorry xx


----------



## Cheska8

Oh Twag I'm so sorry. I really thought this had to be it for you, sending you loads of hugs. Concentrate on your lovely week away next week and really treat yourselves to make up for this blow. Really sorry honey. xxx


----------



## Satine

aww twag I felt sure it was your time :hugs:

As Cheska says, try and enjoy your time away to help clear your mind of it all.


----------



## Twag

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I am ok trying to plan new cycle :thumbup: so I have just gone and got DH & I prenatals to take :thumbup: was thinking starting OPK cd10 then BD was thinking cd11 or 12 then 14, 15 & 16 then 18 for luck :shrug: dependant on OPK ofcourse

what you think?


----------



## Cheska8

Good to be thinking positively about this cycle :thumbup: I tried for the BD from about cd10 or 11 every other day until my opks started turning and then every day for as long as I could stand DH! 

:dust:


----------



## Twag

Cheska we tried that this last cycle with SMEP from cd6 and tbh by the time we got to O cd14 we were burning out so as I am due to O week we go back to work and I know DH will be uber busy at work I am trying to maximise our chances with minimal effort so fully focusing on the most important time of the cycle :thumbup:

Also doing grapefruit juice (it is yummy & helped my ewcm) and also we have prenatals to take :thumbup:

I need to plan otherwise I will go into melt down which I might when I get home tonight to DH anyway :wacko:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Aw big hugs huni. When I got this bfp we did 6 out of 7 days leading up to O and day of O. I say concentrate on 3-4 days before o and day of xx


----------



## Cheska8

I know the feeling Twag, although mine is more burn out from having to be nice to him when he's being an ass hat just because I wanted sex. We dtd cd10, 13, 17, 20, 21 and 22. My pos opk was cd21 and think I ovulated cd22. And after cd22 I've had sex 3 times! Oops!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh Twag :hugs:

Looking at your chart, do you think you ov'd 2 days later than it says? Maybe those discarded temps would indicate that if you put them back in, which would have meant AF was due today? 

Sorry if that sounds wrong, hope you take it in the way it was intended. I just would want to make sense of it if it were me, so that I had more info for next time :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I discarded the temps as I had not slept all night but took them anyway so they really are pointless & because of Christmas I didn't temp properly I will be from now on starting 1st thing O day is pretty spot on for me so I think that is ok

I am fine I need a good cry when DH gets in and then I am all planned for next cycle I will get my BFP :thumbup:

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bless you xxxx it's so hard not to get your hopes up when the witch teases you like that :hugs:

I feel bad for you as I know how that feels. I hope she never teases you again x


----------



## Twag

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

hows the snow with you guys?! Got about 2 inches here yey!:xmas8:


----------



## anniepie

Was hoping for a snow day, but it's only just started here in Surrey :(


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Not loads yet but it's been coming down for around and hour. I'm working from home as they reckon it'll be blizzards by midday and the last thing I need is to be 31 weeks pregnant in a car crash or stuck in the town I work in. They get a lot of snow in High Wycombe where I work whenever it snows in the south east, it's often where the news do their clips, a couple of years ago they showed all the people who'd got stuck in the town sleeping in the show beds in John Lewis.


----------



## Jo_Bean

It's terrible here. Even the main roads are blocked and impassable. We can't get to the hospital for our scan :( 

It's moving from us (south west) further east apparently. But it's still snowing hard.


----------



## Cheska8

We've still just got the snow that started at the weekend, not had any fresh yet, we're supposed to get it later tonight. Take care ladies, look after yourselves and your babies. x


----------



## jellyfish24

Oh yes take care ladies! sometimes snow is not so fun. :(


----------



## Eternity

So unfair, here in Cornwall there is not a flake of the white stuff but loads and loads of the wet stuff!!! Even just across the river Tamar in Plymouth has snow!!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Everyone who went in to my work has now been told to work from home. Be safe everyone.


----------



## laurac1988

Coming down in central London. Fun day full of snow related accidents for me!


----------



## Lisaloo82

We r on red alert here in South Wales. So got loads. Still coming down thick and fast. Il be staying in all day as my sister will take Alfie sledging. Gutted I can't go but need to keep this little baby boy safe and snug xx

Take care all cx


----------



## Jo_Bean

I did think of you when I saw the red alert this morning Lis! 30cm apparently! It's easing off a bit here but I'd say we've had about 15-20cm ourselves!


----------



## Cheska8

We've still not got any more, so we're probably still just about 5cm leftover. Roads are all clear, hope they stay like that till 7pm when I'll be home.


----------



## Twag

Thick snow here about 4/5 inches and still falling DH is trying to get home from Maidenhead it going to take him hours I think!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My Dh's boss won't let him go until 5. We have loads of snow. I have no idea how he thinks my dh will get home. I'm really getting quite worried about him.


----------



## Twag

DH was on a team building day & it was a days holiday too so I think he just told them he was leaving :shrug:


----------



## StefanieC

its coming down thick and fast here, my DH has gone to work but he patrols round our town so not too far from home. He is working until midnight tonight tho so i am worried about how cold he will get, he has only just got rid of his cold. I heated up some leftover homemade chicken soup for him before he went tho.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Still snowing here! About 20cms now for sure and it's just got really cold so it will probably all freeze. So glad we're both in and safe although Dave is an idiot and keeps talking about tiring to get the car out agin, just for fun :shrug: I distracted him for a bit with my feminine ways and got that out f his mind, now he's playing call of duty! 

Mrs Bump, I would text your DH and tell him to just come home if you are worried bout him, it's not worth the risk if it's bad out there, there are roads closed here and motorways, at least 3 jack-knifed lorries!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

His boss will not allow him to go home even though he sent his wife that works there home at 12, she walked, and reported back that almost all the roads were impassable. If he can't get out, they can put him up on their sofa for the night. They are complete arses. He writes computer code, he can blatantly do that from home. DH was saying to me last night how he was sick of his boss's attitude and considering looking for alternative work, maybe this'll push him to do it, but I really just want him to be safe. He is a very safe driver though.


----------



## Jo_Bean

That is awful! How can you expect loyalty from staff when that's how you treat them!? Poor DH :( well I hope he gets home nice and safe sooner rather than later. It's crazy how some people get sent home at lunch time and then others get treated like that!


----------



## Lisaloo82

We've had loads. I ended up going sledging with everyone (not partaking tho) 

Alfie loved it 

https://i1245.photobucket.com/album...D-996E-5FA3C383F227-2315-0000019C027AE5DE.mp4

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/D4A61680-EA92-4DC2-8149-29F8956F59E1-2315-0000019BFDFF50B7.jpg

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/FB480B03-BE40-42BD-89F2-2105BB558276-2315-0000019C2909E122.jpg

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg584/lisa_loo82/E8EB442B-461D-4C92-BF54-CDF538EC8539-2315-0000019C2762954A.jpg


----------



## Lisaloo82

The 1st one is a link to a video of Alfie and my brother in law going down a huge hill


----------



## Eternity

I'm still sulking as we haven't had any snow at all!!
We did see a bit though over the weekend when we visited my grandparents over in Devon. But that was just leftovers, not falling!

Last night we had thunder and lightning followed by massive heavy hail!! The ground did turn white and it was ever so slippery out this morning!
Thankfully it's been raining for a while now so hopefully that's melted the rest if the hail on the floor!! (About the size of small marbles)


----------



## Eternity

MrsB hope your hubby made it home safe!


----------



## Twag

Wow huge hail stones!! We still have a lot of thick snow here and the roads that are not gritted and paths are solid compacted snow/ice now so nasty when walking or driving on them!!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Twag ur chart looks fab! Fingers crossed for U xx


----------



## StefanieC

agreed!


----------



## Lisaloo82

We're due another few bfps too. We've been stuck on 23 too long xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Wow your chart looks awesome. Mine never looked that good. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Twag

Thanks ladies tbh I am not really paying much attention to my chart or the 2ww just going through the motions in the morning of taking temp & putting on FF as far as it goes really :shrug: feeling really non fussed & calm about this cycle - not sure if that is a good thing tbh


----------



## StefanieC

Maybe the less stress will help, it'll at least be better for you mentally.


----------



## Twag

Yeah I think mentally I have come to terms with it will happen when it happens as long as we get BD in the right time not much more I can do so no point stressing :shrug: and not SS is far less stressful and this 2ww is going so much quicker and more pain free tbh :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

I think the less stress the better. Easier said than done but sounds like you're doing really well Twag. No point in dwelling on things, what will be will be, and things usually come along when you least expect them so hopefully it's a good thing not paying too much attention. x


----------



## Satine

your chart does look fab hun but yeah best to not think too much of it :)


----------



## Twag

TBH I have not and I am really not thinking too much into anything this cycle I fully expect to start next cycle :shrug: in fact I fully expect not to get a BFP until we are in our new house and actually the new house has taken my mind off TTC & 2WW as I am getting impatient :haha: :devil:


----------



## Satine

Yeah the sorting out for our move has kind of made me put it all on the back burner which feels good really, hoping I can be less stressed about it all from now on, just make sure we BD at the right time and let the rest run its course.


----------



## laurac1988

Glad you're all doing well ladies. Hope there's more bfps in this lovely little group soon


----------



## MrsSmartie

Definately time for more BFPs now, can get some valentine's ones xx


----------



## Cheska8

Wonder if any GB babies have been born yet? Or will Jo be the first? So exciting our little group has almost got to the delivery suite!! 

Really hope we get a full sweep of BFPs before too long. :dust:


----------



## Twag

We need some more BFPs & some babies being born full circle of the journey :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## jellyfish24

Yey to more bfp's! Please let me be one if them soon!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Omg! No pressure!


----------



## Lisaloo82

I've just checked back and we have some more bfps. Starflower2be posted on 20/11/12 she got her bfp. Still looking for more. We could have a full house soon eeek x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Ooh another. Mrsn is 11 weeks x


----------



## Cheska8

Yes Jo, you show us how it's done! :haha:

Nice finds Lis, this seriously has to be one of the luckiest threads going, hats off to Rach for setting it up! :thumbup:


----------



## hollie87

Hi ladies am I ok to join? First cycle ttc #2, currently in 2ww and going crazy!!  xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi Hollie  this is a lucky thread! Xxx


----------



## hollie87

Yes I've just been having a glance through, lots of bfp's!! Fingers crossed for lots more soon


----------



## Twag

:hi: welcome this is a lovely thread & friendly ladies


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Hollie, good luck!


----------



## Twag

Happy 16 weeks Cheska :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Hollie. Hopefully you have joined just as there's another rush of bfps!!


----------



## Twag

Would be nice to see some more BFPs added :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

:hi: hi Hollie and welcome!

Good to hear of some more BFPs, we need another rush!!

Unfortunately I'm pretty sure I won't be one of them this month!! I'm expecting the horrid :witch: any day now!

Twag, you chart looks great, maybe the 'devil may care' attitude is working for you!!
How long is your lp usually?


----------



## jellyfish24

hi hollie, welcome!


----------



## Twag

Eternity said:


> :hi: hi Hollie and welcome!
> 
> Good to hear of some more BFPs, we need another rush!!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm pretty sure I won't be one of them this month!! I'm expecting the horrid :witch: any day now!
> 
> Twag, you chart looks great, maybe the 'devil may care' attitude is working for you!!
> How long is your lp usually?

Usually 11 days LP but last month AF turned up 15dpo so taking that into account FF is saying AF is due Monday but 11dpo is Saturday so either way this weekend should see if AF is coming :shrug: 

Why do you think you will not be in with a chance this cyce hun?


----------



## Eternity

Bad timing Twag, plus most of the usual signs of her arrival. :shrug:


----------



## Twag

Oh that sucks :hugs: FX for next cycle hun :dust:


----------



## Satine

Woo great find Lisa have added those 2 now :)

:hi: Hollie welcome aboard :D

Sorry it looks like your out Eternity, fxed you aren't :hugs:


----------



## Twag

OMG 25 BFP's we are nearly at Annie's dream number 26 aren't we???

I hope we can do better than 26 though ladies :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Satine

Might have been 24 Annie's dream, I forget :haha:

Just checked and I started this thread back last May and in under a year out of 39 ladies (now inc Hollie ;) ) we have 25 :bfp: :D


----------



## Twag

Wow that is an amazing number of :bfp: this is a lucky thread :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

That definitely is a good number to have in such a short space of time. Well done ladies for all that hard work that has gone in so far, fingers crossed for those still waiting for their BFP, I know you can do it! Go Team GB!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twag

My reading from Gail just come in all I can say is OMG! come have a read if you like in my journal ladies :thumbup:


----------



## hollie87

Wow, 25 out of 39 is fab, congrats ladies  
I hope to be upping your numbers soon ;-) and *baby dust* to everyone!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Twag I so wish u were a POASaholic like so many of us in here.... Ud be testing tomos then or already by now :haha: 
Fran, jo, rach we need to do some POAS pushing here xx


----------



## Twag

Annie has tried & failed with the POAS pushing I just do not have it in me I mean I was 5 days late last cycle & still no POAS :nope:
I guess I am put off by my first cycle when I did POAS early got a bfp & then 4 days later it was all taken away from me :cry: just not tempting fate again :nope:

Sorry ladies :flower:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I am a poas pusher but the month I got my bfp I waited until 15DPO to test and it was my most relaxed cycle ever. So there is something to be said for a stress free approach!

Good luck Twag. I really hope it happens for you xx


----------



## Twag

Thanks :flower:

I am super relaxed this cycle it is a odd but nice feeling of not worrying about it at all & not SS is great the 2ww is flying by :thumbup:


----------



## hollie87

Fingers crossed for you twag, when are you due to test? Xx


----------



## Twag

Well AF is due this weekend FF says to test Monday but I will not be testing then so earliest I will test is 18dpo I think but I doubt I will get to that without AF showing :nope:


----------



## Eternity

Fingers crossed for you Twag that your stress free approach pays off!!!

Afm, cd1! I knew the witch was coming and I haven't focused on timing or trying or anything this past cycle, I still feel strangely sad, more so than previous cycles of ntnp!

Doesn't help I'm suffering cramping badly (shooting through to my lower back too), minimal spotting and then woosh- there she is, and I've been majorly hormonal the past couple of weeks (poor hubby lol)


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Eternity sorry AF showed up :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry Eternity. Let's all keep our fingers crossed this is your cycle. xxx


----------



## Satine

Sorry the :witch: came Eternity, onto the next cycle ;)


----------



## Twag

How is everyone doing? Good weekends ladies?

We looked after my 2yo niece & 7yo nephew for the day saturday took them swimming etc was great fun but omg exhausting - surely it must be easier with your own as your used to it right?
Sunday chilled out & went to take our weekly photo of our house it now has windows & doors & still on schedule for beginning of March :happydance: I cannot wait


----------



## Jo_Bean

Haha! I think that Twag! But I tell myself that we grow with them and they don't just pop out like that so at least we have time to get used to it!


----------



## Twag

Phew I know it is not going to be easy but got to be easier than going from no children to 2 children full of energy & needing entertainment :wacko: but like I said was great fun & DH had fun too :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Omg Jo I just noticed you are going to meet your little girl tomorrow how exciting :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes!! 1 more sleep! We go in to hospital at 8.30am and then have the op in the afternoon, not sure of a time yet but should find out in the morning!


----------



## Twag

How exciting :happydance:


----------



## Cheska8

Twag your chart is looking AMAZING!!!! I am being very good and not poas pushing but it's very hard for me! :haha:

Eeeeek Jo first GB baby will be here tomorrow, what an amazing day!


----------



## Twag

You think? I am holding out until 18dpo that is IF the :witch: stays away and the temps stay up!

:happydance: First Team GB baby :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

First of many TeamGB babies!!!!

Yep chart looks great Twag, FXed for you!!

AFM, have had a really odd start to this cycle.
Usually I have a day of spotting before full flow, getting gradually heavier, then a lighter day, a heavier day, then lighter again for a day or two and then gentle spotting easing off to nothing.

However, this time it came on really strong within a couple of hours, was incredibly painful (pains shooting through to my lower back too), became full flow that quickly lasted only one more day, then light spotting on days 3 and 4. 
I almost keep expecting it to come back!!

Feeling really iffy so don't know if I'm coming down with something?! But still getting really grouchy! (Poor hubby)

:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Twag

My last cycle AF was funny too I think every now and then the :witch: likes to play games with us :grr:

:hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

She definitely likes to play with us, my cycles were all over the place, I never had two anywhere near the same length, varying between 30 and 65 days. Horrible cow bag witch!


----------



## Twag

My cycles were fine and AF was always on time until we started TTC then she decided to mess with me and they have been changing ever since :grr:


----------



## jellyfish24

Aw there's lovely news about Jo! Go team GB!! Definitely makes me all fuzzy and broody lol.


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome to the world first Team GB baby xxx


----------



## anniepie

Good luck tomorrow Jo!!

Cheska, I see you've got your 16week midwife appointment tomorrow...me too!! Lots going on tomorrow....perhaps you should poas Twag :devil:


----------



## hollie87

Awww that's lovely news 

I poas this morning, BFP!!! I'm putting it down to this group being lucky with all the bfps already  xx


----------



## Cheska8

She's had her today Annie! A day early, the little monkey clearly couldn't wait to see the world!

Yep I've got my 16 week appointment, in true Fran fashion late at 17 weeks! And we go on mat leave at the same time too, the last weekend in June! Brilliant!


----------



## Cheska8

Hollie OMG!!! Did you say this was your first cycle too? That's amazing news, well done you and OH! Congrats hun! x


----------



## Twag

1st Team GB baby born :happydance:

Congrats Hollie H&H 9months 

GL ladies at your MW appointments tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hollie87

Thanks ladies, yes it was our first cycle Cheska8, I honestly thought af had arrived and we were out this month but it was implantation bleeding xx


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hollie xx


----------



## Twag

That is great congratulations again :)


----------



## StefanieC

Congrats Hollie!!


----------



## Eternity

Congrats Hollie!


----------



## Cheska8

First cycle, I'm jealous at that and I'm pregnant! Congrats chick. x


----------



## Satine

So pleased that the 1st GB bumps baby arrived today! Welcome Olivia, congrats again Jo :D

Congrats Hollie on your bfp, woo another one!

Twag your chart still looking fab as well.

good luck with the appointments tomoz ladies :)


----------



## anniepie

Cheska8 said:


> She's had her today Annie! A day early, the little monkey clearly couldn't wait to see the world!
> 
> Yep I've got my 16 week appointment, in true Fran fashion late at 17 weeks! And we go on mat leave at the same time too, the last weekend in June! Brilliant!

Aw, I'm so behind the times...I've been so awol recently. Work has been kicking my butt...and the last 5 days I've been really poorly with a chest infection and really really bad cold- seriously have not ever felt so ill from a cold before, and of course couldn't take anything. This afternoon, at last, I am starting to feel more normal, although I still sound like I've smoked 40 a day since birth :haha:

Well, HUGE congrats Jo!!

This appointment is my only one so far that will have not been on the late side- my booking appointment was at almost 12 weeks, my 12 week scan at almost 13 weeks... But it's all go from here for me. I've tomorrow's mw appointment, an appointment with an obstetrician Thursday and extra, detailed scan next Tuesday (these extra appointments are because DH's brother died at 6 months from an inherited genetic disorder, so they want to see if we might have it too), then it'll be just 3 weeks until our 20 week scan :wacko: Can't believe how fast time seems to be going just now!!

My mat leave is just an estimate at the moment, but seems a sensible stopping point, at the end of the month. I may push it back a week, then have the option of taking some leave before if I need it...want to spend as much time with bubs as possible...

Hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Whooooo! Busy calendar for the team GB ladies


----------



## jellyfish24

Congrats Hollie! 1st cycle Waw! What's your secret?


----------



## Twag

So that's 26 BFPs now :thumbup: & 1 Baby born :happydance:

Please share your ttc tips Hollie for us ladies awaiting to see that elusive bfp :thumbup:

Happy 16 Weeks Cheska 

Enjoy your MW appointments today ladies :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Sorry Cheska happy 17 weeks :dohh: stupid me got confused between you & Annie


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww a GB baby! How cute! Xx


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Twag! Just waiting for midwife now, so excited to hear the heartbeat on a proper Doppler and not just my cheapy one!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Huge congrats Jo and Hollie. Exciting times for the thread!


----------



## Cheska8

Hearing the heartbeat with the midwife was amazing, made it feel real again. Just 3 and a half weeks till we get to see our bean on the scan again, so excited!


----------



## Twag

Awww must be lovely to hear :cloud9:

So massive temp drop this morning but think I need to discard this today's temp as I woke with my mouth open & a blocked nose :wacko: 
No sign of the :witch: hmmm :shrug:


----------



## Cheska8

When will you test then Twag? Got my fingers crossed for another gb baby!


----------



## Twag

If temp is still up & she hasn't shown then Friday which is 18dpo I will test 

Do you think I should discard today's temp seeing that I woke up with my mouth open?


----------



## Eternity

Was AF due today Twag?
Hope the temp drop was because of your blocked nose!! FXed!!

Fran, glad it's all feeling real again and not long until your scan!! 
Does your cheapy one sound any different to the proper Doppler (yeah try saying that three times fast lol) ?


----------



## Eternity

Can't really help Twag sorry, when I was temping it fluctuated quite a bit as I usually wake up with my mouth open (especially if I lie on my front), but if its very unusual for you then maybe :shrug:

Sorry, that's been a really unhelpful reply :dohh::haha:


----------



## Twag

AF was due 11 dpo so Saturday but nothing yet :shrug:

I do not normally sleep with my mouth open no :nope: think it was because my nose was blocked although nose has cleared now :dohh:


----------



## Eternity

Well it's still sounding positive Twag! Have you had any symptoms at all?


----------



## Twag

Nothing what so ever Eternity but I have refused to SS at all this cycle which tbh has done me wonders I am now sick of the waiting game & just want the :witch: to show if she is coming you know!! :dohh:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hollie huge congrats. Told u this group is lucky xx
You should do a journal we can all stalk then x


----------



## Cheska8

Yeh it sounded pretty much the same as my cheapy doppler, but mine only has headphones whereas hers had speakers and a thing to tell the heartrate. 

Twag I'm not sure, I'd probably leave the temp as it was until tomorrow, maybe the pattern will become clearer then?


----------



## Twag

I will leave it discarded for today and then based on tomorrow's temp re-instate it I think :shrug:
Either way I am chilled out and just playing the waiting game (and expecting AF tbh)


----------



## Cheska8

Best to expect the worst then anything else is a brilliant surprise. I always had to test early to manage my expectations because I'd be the opposite and would get way ahead of myself and assume I was pregnant and needed a BFN to bring me back to earth each day!


----------



## laurac1988

I would leave th temp. It's the overall pattern that counts, not individual temps x


----------



## Twag

Hmm maybe I will remove the discarded then :shrug:

I am wondering if I should start testing once I am a day late so I know if I am having lots of Chemicals or not :shrug: as then I have something to go to the GP with or could just be my LP lengthening I guess :wacko:
I am fine it is DH that is getting frustrated :(


----------



## laurac1988

I like to test as soon as possible and that's part of my reasoning. I had a chemical my second cycle (which was the first cycle we had got timing right) so that stuck on my mind and I wanted to know if it was happening again and again. BUT that's just me Hun. It's totally up to you xxx


----------



## Cheska8

If it was me I would test for that reason but then I'm completely obsessive about TTC and need to know what's going on, bit of a control freak like that. But maybe just carry on your way for another couple of cycles and if you are getting these strange long LPs then maybe think about it? We're all here to support you in however you want to do it. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I know we are only cycle 5 well 6 if you include NTNP and I know some have been trying a lot longer but it feels like we have been trying forever and timing it all right and nothing - sorry being a brat :brat: I know this is how DH feels :(

Sorry having a whinge I feel fine & calm but I guess I am getting frustrated for DH and well us both really :dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

I know how u feel Hun xxx


----------



## Cheska8

It is so hard when you're doing everything right and you've still not got your BFP, but most of us have been there or are there at the minute, to one extent or another, so don't ever feel like you can't vent how you're feeling to us. It took me 11 months to get my BFP (which I know isn't all that long in comparison to others), but I really appreciate your frustrations. It's so hard when you want something so bad, just keep the faith and it will happen for you, really hope it's soon sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Thanks I know it will happen and it is all up to fate and will happen when it is meant too - I guess I am getting more incy as I worry about DH getting all taking too long can't be bothered about it IYKWIM :wacko:

As soon as the :witch: shows (of which there is absolutely no sign at all :nope:) I will order my Preseed :thumbup:


----------



## Satine

Twag even though your temp dropped it is still above coverline so defo keep it in and see what happens tomorrow. I can't believe you still haven't tested.

The :witch: isn't going to show so you won't need the preseed ;)


----------



## Twag

Thanks Satine - I have been on FF and looked at other charts similar to mine which ended up BFP and there are a fair few that had a similar drop and a similar time (although they had already got the BFP) so given me a little hope :dohh:

No sign of AF at all nothing no spotting or cramping :wacko: I will test Friday morning if still no AF & temp still up not long now to wait really so may as well wait it out :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think it's natural to have stages in time that make it all seem harder. Apparently the number 6 can phycologically affect you this way. 6 months ttc seems so much longer than 3 or 4 or even 5. It's the whole half a year thing. 

We are on day 6 of NICU and it seems so much longer than 4 days. It's closer to a week which seems a long time. 

Don't ever feel bad for being upset at your situation when others seem to have tried longer. They were feeling the same at your stage too and just because their situation seems "worse" it isn't always and it isn't your life. So if you are down about it then don't be too hard on yourself xxx


----------



## Twag

Thank you Jo :hug: how is little Olivia doing? :hugs: x


----------



## Jo_Bean

She's improved today thanks Twag. Quite alert and enjoyed some more skin to skin time <3 she's my little fighter!


----------



## Twag

Aww bless her ihope she can come home soon :hugs: x


----------



## Jo_Bean

She will. I'm guessing 2 weeks max but hopeful it's less fx'd!


----------



## Twag

Keeping everything crossed that she is home before 2 weeks FXd :dust: :hug: x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks babe xx


----------



## Eternity

Hey ladies, how is everyone?

Half term for us next week (yay:happydance:) and not long until Easter!! We will be going to London in second week of Easter hols, going to do the Harry Potter Studio Tour :yippee:

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Twag

:hi: doing well here looking forward to the weekend already :haha:


----------



## Eternity

I know that feeling Twag!
Although I'm looking forward to next week, (half term) as I have my baby sister coming to stay!
(My only sibling who is eighteen months YOUNGER than dd)


----------



## laurac1988

Eternity you will love the Harry potter studios. Be sure to try some butterbeer!


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Laura, I will do (even though it sounds foul lol)


----------



## Eternity

Urgh can't believe I'm only on cd14 - I am so ready for this cycle to be over and start fresh with a proper one!!


----------



## Twag

What is wrong with this cycle Eternity?

I get you I am wishing away the next 6 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Eternity

Well after the very abrupt, early arrival of the witch (with no warning) - the day after an intense workout - she upped and left after only two days but left all the symptoms behind her.

I've been really moody and clumsy, and constantly getting cramps and twinges in my stomach and lower back.
My stomach has been gurgling like crazy and I've had about 5 or 6 headaches in the two weeks since she left!

No way of pinpointing ovulation because of all the cramping and twinging, and I've been bloated for a couple of days.

Just want to start again properly!!:brat: sorry for ranting on there :dohh: lol


----------



## Twag

Hmmm and you have tested right?? may not have been AF just saying!


----------



## anniepie

^^wss...


----------



## Eternity

No I haven't, didn't see the point when she showed. It was quite heavy and lots of cramping so just assumed it was.
Also only dtd once around about the time of o last cycle.

I see where you're coming from though Twag, that's something I would suggest to someone else in my place lol.

Think I will try to wait it out for another two/two and a half weeks and see if I get a nice normal visit from the witch.... :shrug:


----------



## Eternity

Lol thanks Anna, didn't see you when I replied!

How was your scan?

Twag, why are you wishing away the next six weeks?


----------



## anniepie

Scan was good, thanks- we had an extra scan today in advance of the routine 20 week anomaly scan as DH had a brother who died at 6 months old of a genetic disorder, and they wanted to check our baby for it. All's looking great, though :) Just 3 weeks till we see him/her again...and until we're halfway! All of a sudden, everything is going really fast!!


----------



## Eternity

Wow that's good news. Will you be finding out gender at your next scan or staying te yellow?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Doing ok here. I'm in my last week of work before leave/maternity leave. I cannot wait to relax and get everything ready for little man. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Twag

Eternity I would be very inclined to test if I were you my sister had her period for 3 months when pregnant and my friend had bleeds all the way through 

Annie it is going so fast for you now and so pleased it went well :hugs:

Wow maternity leave Team GB baby #2 soon enjoy your rest :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Ttcbambino is before me, and there must well be others as well. Still can't believe I'm in the home straight.


----------



## anniepie

Eternity said:


> Wow that's good news. Will you be finding out gender at your next scan or staying te yellow?

They asked today if we wanted to know but we said we wanted to stay team yellow so had to look away. Not sure if we would have been able to find out or not. I know when focus was away from pelvis, bub had legs crossed under its bottom so perhaps it was stopping our (my) temptation to peek!!


----------



## Eternity

Lol Anna, the one time I was ever tempted to find out with dd, she was in breach with her legs crossed under her bum just as if to say 'no mum, you made it this far'!!!

The only reason I ever considered it wa because it would've been nice to refer to bump as a he or she instead of 'it' lol.

Mrs B, enjoy the first part of your mat leave before bubs is here!! Bit of rest and well deserved pampering!

Twag, as stupid a it sounds because the witch has been and the chance is so minuscule, I'm still not wanting to see a bfn because at the moment there is a tiny (itty bitty eeny weeny) spark of hope iykwim?!?


----------



## Satine

Eternity :test:

Annie glad the scan went well and good on you for staying team :yellow:

Mrs B bet you can't wait to finish now

As for me AF is missing in action am 18 dpo now and still BFN :shrug:


----------



## hollie87

jellyfish24 said:


> Congrats Hollie! 1st cycle Waw! What's your secret?

Sorry ladies not been on for a while, hope everyone is ok! 
No secrets I'm afraid, we just dtd every other day at least, as it was only our first month I hadn't got round to using opk's or anything.

Eternity test!!! I had cramping followed by 2 days of bleeding followed by more cramping then 4days later my bfp! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Twag

Eternity FXd for you & ikwym about keeping the little bit of hope :hugs:

Well done keeping team yellow Annie :thumbup:

Wow lots of Team GB babies soon enjoy resting up Mrs Bump

Satine still no bfp with that chart :wacko:

:hi: Hollie how is it going?


----------



## Eternity

Rach, that's really odd you're getting bfn because (though I'm no expert) your chart looks great! Way above the coverline!!
Here's hoping its just a shy BFP :thumbup:


----------



## jellyfish24

rach; hope you get answers of a bfp soon

Mrsbump; wow that time has flown, I remember your announcement! 

Annie; Go team yellow! Don't know if we could wait lol.

AFM cycle 13 but bd plan is going well so far!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Omg mrs bump can't believe u have less than 5 weeks left. Wow! It's flown. Time feels like its standing still for me :-( 
Hubby home in 10 sleeps so time will pass quicker while he's home as I actually have someone to talk to at home. :haha: 

Annie well done on staying team yellow. Ur stronger than me. I'd have liked to but just couldn't resist 

Hollie how u feeling? Any sickness yet x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Woohoo for Team Yellow! I love the surprise! This baby is very wriggly with big feet I think! All going well here, feeling okay at work etc and not too tired, just want to leave work now! Still got a month left x


----------



## Eternity

Well done MrsS, another team yellow! Only a month until mat leave? Only 75 days until baby? Wow it's gone so fast!!

Lisa, where is hubby at the moment? Not long until he's home! Has he been gone long? (Will he notice a difference in your bump size?)

AFM, I'm still feeling rough - beginning to think I may have picked up a stomach bug from the school I work in as hubby has said that his stomach has been iffy lately too.
Also wondering if that combined with the tiny spark of hope has made my subconscious persuade me that I'm experiencing symptoms that aren't there because I want it so much iykwim?!
Debating whether it would be worth wasting a test tomorrow just to prove to myself that it's all in my mind! (Though one thing that isn't in my mind is that my gums seem to have receded, no idea if that has any relevance?!)


----------



## Twag

I would test just to put your mind at ease & so you can move forward :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Yeah I might do Twag, that is if I remember first thing in the morning lol.

If not I'll just wait for the witch to show in a fortnight.

You said you were wishing the next six weeks pass quickly, what happens then Twag?


----------



## Eternity

Rach, any sign of AF or a BFP yet? Your chart is still looking good.


Oh and Happy Valentines Day ladies!


----------



## Twag

Dh has put ttc on hold until we are in our new house and our new house completion date isn't until mid/end of March so wishing them away lol we are hoping to be in before Easter weekend but I am worried that we will miss my fertile window for cycle 7 but he is not budging :nope: :grr:
We are currently living with my parents in a bungalow in the loft room with no door & lots of interruptions & tbh I am surprised dh has managed up until now but the last 2 cycles he has struggled with performance due to the stress of being at my parents so.......waiting


----------



## Eternity

Aww bless, that is quite an awkward situation!

How exciting to have a house built just for you!
I hope you make it in there before your fertile window as in sure there'll be plenty of hanky panky - got to 'christen' all those new rooms!! :rofl:


----------



## Twag

:haha: and it is a 4 bed :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Twag said:


> :haha: and it is a 4 bed :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hubby is based in cyprus at the min. But home for good end of may in time for baby to arrives .. Hopefully he won't come too early. 
I've not seen him since new year so think he'l notice a huge difference. I hardly had a bump then. Its only 2nd time he's seen me the whole pregnancy. Lucky him not having to deal with my hormonal mood swings hey x


----------



## Eternity

:haha: about missing the mood swings!

That's great that he'll be back in time for baby!!


----------



## jellyfish24

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! Hope you all get spoiled rotten


----------



## Eternity

So how was everyone's valentines??

Mine was not so good, was exhausted and an hours nap turned into two and a half hours! And was still tired by 10pm.
Also what started as a headache turned into a migraine that made me sick and I went to bed with a cool patch on my head.


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds terrible eternity!

Amy and I don't do valentines, so yesterday she was working and I was at the gym for mug of the afternoon. Then I came home with a blinding headache and went to bed early - sounds like our evenings were fairly similar


----------



## Eternity

Yeah I can sympathise Laura :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

We spent valentines at Homebase buying tiles for our bathroom! 

Sympathise with the migraine Eternity...I've had my second of the week today. Also had my second pregnancy vom today-the first being last Saturday in Thurock retail park car park!! what's all this about ms starting at 17weeks???


----------



## Jo_Bean

We had a romantic meal in the hospital restaurant and then fell asleep on the sofa :rofl: but it was nice :D


----------



## Twag

How is little Olivia now Jo?


----------



## Jo_Bean

She's had a good day today thanks Twag :D just a matter of building up her muscles so she can come home really. Got to get her sucking, that's the next challenge :thumbup:

Small baby steps, but all in the right direction:D


----------



## Twag

That is great I am glad she is going in the right direction and hopefully she will be home soon :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks hun :hugs: I feel much more positive than this time last week!


----------



## hollie87

Lisaloo82 said:


> Omg mrs bump can't believe u have less than 5 weeks left. Wow! It's flown. Time feels like its standing still for me :-(
> Hubby home in 10 sleeps so time will pass quicker while he's home as I actually have someone to talk to at home. :haha:
> 
> Annie well done on staying team yellow. Ur stronger than me. I'd have liked to but just couldn't resist
> 
> Hollie how u feeling? Any sickness yet x

Thanks for asking, I'm feeling good, just sore boobs and tiredness so far! I had awful sickness right up until the day I gave birth with dd so I'm hoping to avoid that this time round!! 

How are you doing? 

I hope everyone is well, how are things looking for you eternity? Are you still waiting to test or see af?


----------



## Twag

How is everyone doing? Nice weekends?

Isn't it lovely to see the sun shining for a change :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Hey ladies, how is everyone?

I appologise for being AWOL (again :dohh:) but had a hectic half term! 

Had my baby sister over to stay for a few days and then a weekend away in Exeter to take dd to see Madagascar Live, which was brilliant!


----------



## Twag

:hi: Eternity it has been quiet over here :wacko:

Glad you had a good time wow Madagascar live sounds fab :thumbup:

How is your cycle this month? Still not tested?


----------



## Eternity

I did just before halfterm, control line showed up straight away but that was it so I ditched it, then realised I didn't wait for the two or three minutes but never mind.

AF is due by the weekend - and I've a feeling she's on her way! But I guess we will see.

Yeah the show was awesome - if you've seen the first film that was what it was, with a surprisingly small cast and superb costumes and lots of singing and dancing!


----------



## Twag

FXd she stays away :dust:

I love Madagascar sounds fab :thumbup:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi ladies, had some good news today! A friend from work who has been TTC number 2 for 2 years with a couple of losses recently is now 12 weeks pregnant  so happy for her. FXd everyone for some more BFPs on here soon! Xx


----------



## Cheska8

That's great news MrsS! Well done for your friend.

Wonder if we've had any other babies born yet from our group, probably start rolling in soon!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Glad to hear everyone's ok. I'm officially full term now, which is exciting. No sign of much happening though, although he's been in position for weeks, thus making my hips and spine unhappy, he seems to content in there. I've calculated the last date he can be born as 4th April so I'm trying to concentrate on that as opposed to my actual due date as I don't want to get too excited too early.


----------



## Cheska8

Congrats on being full term Mrs bump, you'll have to post some pics of your lovely boy once he has arrived!


----------



## Twag

Congrats on being full term Mrs Bump 

We should see some lovely bundles of joy on here soon & hopefully some more BFPs


----------



## Cheska8

Yes, we need a full complement of BFPs too, got my fingers and toes crossed for you ladies xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Team GB babies! How exciting :yipee:


----------



## Twag

Jo how is Olivia now? I love your avatar pic :cloud9:


----------



## Eternity

Awww more TeamGB babies!!!:cloud9:

Think we will have to go back through the old pages because there are a lot of bfp ladies that don't really post here any more.....


----------



## anniepie

Jo, Olivia is gorgeous :cloud9: how's she doing?

Mrs Bump- can't believe you're full term. Hope the next few weeks go smoothly for you- very exciting!!

Cheska- happy halfway :happydance:

Time seems to be whizzing past at the moment :shrug:


----------



## Eternity

From page one I can see paula181 only has 7 days left until her little boy is due!!!


----------



## Eternity

Only nine days for foxiechick1 and 11 days for ttcbambino

Littlesteph has 25days to go, so still due next month!

And I'm sure there are more but it's actually a little bit depressing as someone still trying lol!:dohh:


----------



## Twag

It seems TTC feels like time is standing still but these pregnancies are just flying past with most nearly full term and our newer ones already half way :thumbup:


----------



## Satine

Sorry ladies I have also been AWOL due to the house move, I do need to go back through and see who else is pregnant or has had their little bundles at some point :)


----------



## ttcbambino#1

From the other boards I believe littlesteph had done issues and was being induced early so fingers crossed her little bundle is here safe now


----------



## Eternity

Well I've started spotting so witch should be here tomorrow! 

Desperately hoping its going to be a nice normal cycle!!

If not and I end up feeling crappy all month again I will actually make a drs appt (honestly can't remember the last time I saw a dr!)


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Sorry af is on the way xxx

There's no harm in getting a check up, better than feeling miserable, but hopefully this cycle will be a better one


----------



## Twag

:hugs: sorry about the evil :witch: I agree no harm in going to see the Dr and am considering next month going to see mine for an MOT or something :wacko:


----------



## Eternity

Morning ladies:flower: hope you've all had a good weekend!!

AFM, witch was here Friday midafternoon (hubby got my hotwaterbottle ready for me for after the school run :cloud9:) 

It seemed all quite normal, until I got up Sunday morning to discover she'd bloody vanished again!!:saywhat: that's just a one-one and a half day visit!!!

Hubby and I even ended up BDing! 

So think I will be making a drs appt this week because that's really weird!


----------



## Twag

That is 2 weird short AF's now isn't it? Have you still not tested?? Some women do have AF's of a type whilst preggo my sister & friend did and so did Anniepie's Mum - :shrug:

I am good thanks was an OK weekend waiting for the :witch: how should be here Friday or not I am hoping!! FXd


----------



## Cheska8

That is strange with your funny AFs. I agree with Twag about the testing, my friend didn't know she was pregnant until 3 months in because she still had some bleeding each month. If you see a doctor the first question they'll ask you is if you've done a pregnancy test too, so maybe best be prepared?


----------



## Eternity

Hope she stays away for you Twag! Your temps look nice and high still (with what is hopefully an implantation dip!):thumbup:

I did test last month, used an IC, dipped it and the control line came straight up but the rest was stark white so I ditched it, then realised I'd only waited about 30 seconds not 3 minutes!:dohh: but my thinking is surely by then I'd have been over a month pg and the line should've come up straight away?! :shrug:

Just a little worried that this all means there is something wrong that means I can't conceive.....


----------



## Eternity

Sorry Fran, was writing my post same time as you did yours!

Wondering if its even worth the effort of doing another test. Surely they'd want a sample anyway to check protein and such so wouldn't they do a test then? Plus they might want to take blood to run some checks on me (urgh hate needles) :shrug:


----------



## Cheska8

Hmmm I suppose with the test it should have come up fairly quickly, and I guess if you have a decent doctor they'd want to do some proper tests so maybe you're right and just wait for them to do it. Hopefully all will be fine, sometimes stress makes our bodies do crazy things, so maybe it's just a blip your body is going through a funny patch. I think getting checked out is a good idea though, will put your mind at ease. x


----------



## Eternity

Yeah it can't do any harm.

Stress does play havoc on me, but the most it's ever affected my cycles before is delayed them never shortened them!!

And I've nothing to stress over lately - only these darn periods and that's more frustration than stress.

Oh, Twag - how was the house viewing?


----------



## Twag

My sister never ever got a BFP on a HPT only with blood tests with both of her pregnancies so it can happen but I agree seeing the Dr should help!
I have read that stress can only effect your O not your AF and really that would have to be the level of stress to class as depression apparently normal stress and TTC stress will not affect fertility :shrug:

House viewing went OK I am not sure it is good for DH and my mental health to see our new house looking like a building site or a bomb hitting it inside but I am sure next time we go in 2 weeks it will look much better (I did a long post about it in my journal)


----------



## Eternity

Just remember Twag with houses, decorating/spring cleaning/renovating and I guess building, they always look worse before they get better!!

Will sort out an appointment soon, just hope it isn't anything bad!!


----------



## Twag

Yeah I know I am trying to stay positive that the next time we visit it is looking 100% better lol

FXd for you :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

I went to see mine and all they've done since last week is put a huge pile of mud on the plot! Not sure how that is helping! They reckoned August for our date but given they've not even started I can't see that happening now so just waiting to hear when they think it will be starting to be built.


----------



## Twag

In my experience Cheska I would suggest take any date they give you then add on 3/4 months and that will be the real date :wacko: had we known that would have saved us a lot of stress - everytime we call them they say they are on schedule - really I would like to know what schedule exactly they are working from as we should have been in End December/Beginning of January!! :dohh:

Once the foundations are down you can start to see it taking shape! Ours was a plot of grass for ages it seems! 
How many are being built altogether? We are only 1 of 50 but further down the road they are doing 600 odd and they seem to be being built and in much quicker! :wacko: same builders too :wacko:


----------



## Cheska8

They're finishing off phase 1 of a huge plot, there are probably 10 houses on the go at the minute with Persimmon, before they start to release the second tranche of houses. I don't mind if we're in ours a bit longer, but really need to be in by Christmas as that's when baby will need to be moving into it's own room and we don't have a room at ours! We're not selling ours, just renting it out once we've moved out so there isn't a huge rush.


----------



## Twag

That is lucky we sold our house September so we have been living out of boxes & suitcases at my parents now for 7 months :dohh:
All I want is my completion date and then I will be happy lol


----------



## Cheska8

My parents don't live nearby so we'd have to be at the inlaws and I couldn't cope with MIL at the best of times let alone with a newborn and my cat, it would be a madhouse! Hence one of the reasons we're trying to hang on to ours!!


----------



## Twag

Yeah being at my parents is driving me mad! Plus we are there with our 2 dogs just really want to be in our house now :wacko:
I am sure it will be soon FXd


----------



## Jo_Bean

Loving with the in laws!? I'd rather eat dog poo!


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> Loving with the in laws!? I'd rather eat dog poo!

:rofl:


----------



## Cheska8

Loving with the inlaws?! That's pretty sick. Especially for DH! :rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh dear!! I meant living. But now I feel sick :sick: :rofl:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Haha! Oh dear, DH is now sleeping in the spare room as I have started snoring really loudly! He recorded it, omg it is so bad. I have never snored before! Also, my SIL had her baby boy on saturday but she had a very scary experience in the end and ended up on intensive care! So frightening for everyone, but she is getting much better. I was meant to be at work the day she came in bit I happened to be off sick and thank god because I wouldn't have coped at all. Xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh MrsSmartie :hugs: not what you need at all at this stage. Hope your SIL is getting better now x I know how upset my sister was when Ivia had to go to NICU as she is pregnant and due in about 6 weeks. She was scared to visit to start off with but when she did she found it was much better than she had feared. 

My husband had to sleep downstairs due to my snoring and recorded it too! Embarrassing!! I couldn't stop laughing when he played it to me, soooooooi loud!
Good news is that it went as soon as I had given birth. Back to normal now :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

Hope your sister is getting better quickly mrs s, must have been really scary for you. Am dreading the snoring starting!!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks guys, she is much better and off ITU now so I looked after her at work yesterday. It was very strange being on the other side of things as family instead of staff. I am okay but I will need a bit more positive visualisation to get my head around it all. Still hoping for a homebirth though and my pool arrived yesterday! 

I think it is quite good that I have made it this far before the snoring has started so that is good, it gives me a sore throat though! X


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bless you x 

The snoring made me really thirsty too!


----------



## anniepie

Sorry to hear about your SIL MrsS...glad to hear she's doing better- how's her little boy doing?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thanks Annie, yeah he is doing just fine. He is absolutely scrummy! X


----------



## Eternity

MrsS, glad to hear your sister is doing well now, and that you have your gorgeous little nephew to have cuddles with.

Hope all goes well with your plans for a home birth!


----------



## Twag

Glad to hear your sister is doing well MrsS :hugs:


----------



## Satine

glad your Sister is doing well Jess x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Glad to hear your sil is doing much better Jess, must have been very scary for all concerned xx

We welcomed our little boy into the world on Thursday, Alexander George Robert was born at 15.26 weighing 7lbz 7oz. Ended up with an unexpected induction which started very slowly on Tuesday evening, but he came very quickly in the end xx


----------



## anniepie

Congrats hun! Hope you're doing ok. X


----------



## Eternity

Congratulations! :hugs::happydance:

Gorgeous avatar pic:cloud9:

And a lovely name! Glad things went smoothly too!:flower:


----------



## jellyfish24

Many congratulations to you all! Lovely news


----------



## Twag

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Glad to hear your sil is doing much better Jess, must have been very scary for all concerned xx
> 
> We welcomed our little boy into the world on Thursday, Alexander George Robert was born at 15.26 weighing 7lbz 7oz. Ended up with an unexpected induction which started very slowly on Tuesday evening, but he came very quickly in the end xx

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

ttcbambino#1 said:


> We welcomed our little boy into the world on Thursday, Alexander George Robert was born at 15.26 weighing 7lbz 7oz. Ended up with an unexpected induction which started very slowly on Tuesday evening, but he came very quickly in the end xx

many congrats to you and your family xxx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww congratulations! Xx


----------



## StefanieC

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well done Sammy :hugs:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hiya everyone! How are you all getting on? Xx


----------



## Twag

:hi: not too bad moving into my new house next week we complete on the 12th which is also my birthday - finally :happydance: so FXd new house = new baby :haha:

How is everyone?


----------



## MrsSmartie

Oh wow! How exciting! We moved into our house a couple of years ago and although it was stressful it was so great having our lovely space to decorate etc. Hopefully the babies will follow! Just waiting on this one but only a few weeks to go now, still team yellow so looking forward to finding out xx


----------



## anniepie

Eeek, MrsS, you're so close! 

I can't believe how fast time is flying here either. It dragged so much in the first tri, but second tri is almost over in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if there had been any more babies yet, not long now MrsS! And so exciting for you next week Twag. Def get your bed set up first, christen the the room and you never know, it might be the one! :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

There are a few of your Team GB ladies that are team :yellow: and getting close to meeting your LO's :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

:haha: thanks Cheska


----------



## Cheska8

I'm team yellow by baby choice not mine, but I'm very excited to find out! 102 days left for me if baby arrives on schedule!


----------



## Twag

Naughty baby has to be a girl boys like to show it off don't they? :haha:


----------



## Cheska8

That's what I thought! I've thought girl all along but hubby thinks boy. And when we disagree, annoyingly, he is normally right. So I'd love to be right this time!!


----------



## anniepie

I totally have girl vibes for you Cheska... I've boy vibes for myself...

I must say, though, I've not been right many times so far!


----------



## Cheska8

We go on mat leave the same weekend Anniepie, setill seems so long away doesn't it?!!


----------



## laurac1988

Mrs bump has had her little one xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww bless, yeah not long now although it is going to drag now I expect! We reckon girl but have no idea really, just a guess! X


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww has she? Congrats to Mrs Bump xx


----------



## anniepie

Cheska8 said:


> We go on mat leave the same weekend Anniepie, setill seems so long away doesn't it?!!

It's still an estimated time frame for mat leave for me...I'm contemplating trying to push it another couple of weeks to maximise my time with the lo...and then if I find I'm struggling, I've always got annual leave I can use. But other times, I'm already feeling so tired with commuting 4 hours, I am currently feeling very tempted to stick with that date....

Congrats Mrs Bump :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats Mrs Bump


----------



## Satine

Congrats again Mrs Bump :D


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Thanks. Yes i had my little boy on April fools day at 9:18pm. He weighed in at a light 7lb 11. He is very long but has a lot less baby fat than most. Its been amazing but awful as well. He started to shake just before we were supposed to take him home because he had severe hypoglycemia. So at just 10 hours old he was taken to nicu. Leaving him was far and away the hardest thing I've ever done. I still cry thinking about it. He rebounded and we were able to take him home the next day. We have to feed him loads so I'm breast feeding expressing and bottle feeding. I have to keep going with all 3 until i can express enough milk to feed him on my own. 
In other news my sister had her little girl the day before me. She was very tiny despite being full term so she is on a similar regime. Unfortunately my sister developed severe preeclampsia during labour and is still in hospital because her bp won't stabilise. Its all been a bit scary. 
Still we are both so happy to be mummys. I will post Daniels pic and birth story when I'm in more of a routine.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats again lovely. Sorry things got a bit scary - I hope they level out soon xxx


----------



## Cheska8

Congrats Mrs Bump to you and your sister, how lovely having your babies together. Were you in the same hospital? Sorry you both have had complications though, hopefully everyone will be fine again very soon. X


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh honey :hugs: I know how that feels to have your baby taken away and into NICU. I still try not to think about it now. At least he improved really quickly though and everything is sounding positive. 

Hopefully everything will pick up really soon and your sister will get out of hospital and you both can enjoy your beautiful babies!


----------



## jellyfish24

Congrats to you aNd your sister mrs bump! Hope all is well x


----------



## Satine

Any news or anything going on with anyone?

I am 12dpo and have had 2 bfn so far but chart still looks good so fxed


----------



## Twag

8DPO just waiting for AF to show so I can get on with Cycle 9 and getting my BFP :thumbup:

In the new house which is fab loving it and in love with my new house :cloud9: can't wait to have our family 

Hope everyone is good?


----------



## jellyfish24

2DPO I think, first time temping bit a of a disaster only using thermi with 1 digital place so temps are all over the place. Managed to bd more than usual pre o so fingers crossed!


----------



## Twag

I agree with the DPO however, you CM doesn't tally up with your temp & OPK :wacko: you sure it is CM and not residue?? :blush:

But I reckon you are covered GL hun :dust: FXd


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hello all! Just to let you know that I had a little boy yesterday afternoon! I had a very quick labour for a first time mum and had him at home in the pool with no tears or problems at all! Hooray! We were quite shocked as we really thought he was going to be a girl but so glad to have had the surprise. His name is Dexter Beau Smart born 24/04/13 15:24 7lbs 8oz  xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's amazing hun! So pleased for you :happydance: congratulations xxx love the name :cloud9:


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations mrs s! Glad everything is good xxx


----------



## StefanieC

Congratulations! Cant wait to see a pic of him x


----------



## anniepie

Well done Mrs!! Welcome to the world Dexter :cloud9: Sounds like all went perfectly- enjoy your little man!


----------



## jellyfish24

Congratulations that's lovely news!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Mrs S enjoy every second of him :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations! Sounds like a dream labour. Wishing you and your little man all the best.


----------



## Cheska8

Congrats MrsS, Dexter is in my top two names for a boy too, love it! So glad it all went well for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Huge congrats huni. Love the name. Glad the birth went well without a hitch. Well done u. What a good weight for being a little early too. Xxx


----------



## Satine

Congratulations Jess, Dexter is a fab name, glad all was good Hun xx


----------



## Twag

How is everyone?


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Twag :hi: I'm good thanks. Perfect looking chart you've got there, and perfect BD timing. Surely the eggy can't escape that?!!! Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Twag

Thanks Cheska I do hope so :wacko: this 2ww is killing me already :haha:


----------



## Cheska8

I'd be itching to test already if I was you! :rofl: I used to be able to wait until about 6 days and that was my limit!


----------



## Twag

Oh I am :haha: Annie is sending me her HPT IC's that she has left over I am trying to hold out until 9/10dpo though if I can :wacko:


----------



## Satine

yeah 9dpo sound like an ok time to test ;)


----------



## Twag

We can both test then


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hey twag I'm good. Patiently waiting .... Very uncomfortable. But can't complain as baby and I are doing well health wise. 
Can't wait til u and Rach test. We r so due a bfp in this group now xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes!! We need bfps! Before a whole year has passed since the first one, we need the rest of you to get one!


----------



## Twag

I agree this thread needs some BFP's we have been at 26 for too long - I am trying my best to create one :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## Cheska8

Chart looking great Twag, I think this might be your month :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

I really do hope so I am getting all kinds of symptoms which I do not normally have so FXd either that or I am as mad as a hatter :wacko: :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

yes twag, satine and me next on the list please!


----------



## Twag

Definately we WILL get our :bfp:

PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Cheska8

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

That should do it.


----------



## Jo_Bean

You can do it girls!! Shaking my Pom poms!! :dust:


----------



## Cheska8

Are some of you starting testing today? Good luck and keep us updated. And post your pee stick pics, I love squinting at test pics, it's my fave hobby!


----------



## Twag

Going to start tomorrow Cheska, I will be POAS until a BFP or AF this cycle and posting pic everyday in my journal (if I can) so lots of squinting :haha:


----------



## Cheska8

I will be over to stalk your journal in that case! :haha:


----------



## jellyfish24

Lisaloo82 said:


> Hey twag I'm good. Patiently waiting .... Very uncomfortable. But can't complain as baby and I are doing well health wise.
> Can't wait til u and Rach test. We r so due a bfp in this group now xxx

Congrats on baby boy number 2! :happydance: What a lovely name. Hope your'e all doing well :thumbup:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thank u huni. I'm so in love with my little family. How r u getting on? Xx


----------



## Twag

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Congrats! Lovely name x


----------



## MrsSmartie

And you Twag! Oooh a new Team GB baby bean!  x


----------



## Twag

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Lisaloo82

Thanks twag and Jess. How r u and baby dexter x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Yeah he is great thanks, a proper cutie. He is good as gold! X


----------



## anniepie

Ahhhh...congrats Lisa xx


----------



## jellyfish24

Lisaloo82 said:


> Thank u huni. I'm so in love with my little family. How r u getting on? Xx

Aw I am glad! I'm good, still plodding along with ttc :thumbup:


----------



## Satine

Sorry ladies I am just updating all the births and bfp's. 

Hope everyone is doing well?

Any newbies feel like joining us?


----------



## Satine

Wow littlesteph has been busy, just spotted she has had a boy and is now :bfp: again :haha:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hi Satine, all well here. Wow littlesteph is on a roll! Hopefully we can get some newbies x


----------



## Cheska8

Whoah, go littlesteph!! Thanks for updating Rach, hopefully in a couple of weeks you can change it for you too :dust:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Wow look at all those boys!!

Sending lots of baby dust and positive vibes xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh look at all those BFPs and Babies!

I want a flashy bfp soon please  along with all the other ladies yet to have one


----------



## jellyfish24

Awww lovely to see all those bfp's and bundles of joy. Cant wait for it to be me too :)


----------



## Cheska8

:dust: for you ladies, I can't wait to see BFP next to your names too :hugs:


----------



## Satine

Fxed for us all and yeah there does seem a lot of boys all in a row :haha:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Thought you guys might like to see my birth vid as you all shared my journey! Excuse my boobies! 

https://youtu.be/AGDhZlTKvOk


----------



## Lisaloo82

Amazing. Made me cry when u gave birth Hun. Beautiful xx


----------



## Satine

Jess that's amazing hun, thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Aw wow! If you could wish for any kind of birth, that would be it :D love the tattoos too!


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhhh gorgeous. Congratulations again xxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi all. Hope you're doing well. Just thought I'd drop in and say hi. Daniels 4 & 1/2 months now, he keeps me very busy hence not online much but have missed you all. Hope your journeys are going well.


----------



## Satine

Hey Mrs B glad all is going well hun with Daniel :)


----------



## StefanieC

Wow that video is beautiful


----------



## Cheska8

Hey jess, amazing video. What a lovely keepsake. You did so well honey. X


----------



## laurac1988

Just read back through the whole of this thread. Good times, right?


----------



## Cheska8

Absolutely. What a lovely bunch of girls I met through this thread. X


----------



## anniepie

It really was a lovely thread...shame it kinda petered out... xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Would be nice to have a round up of where everyone is now!


----------



## anniepie

Omg Jo...your little one is so grown up!! More than a year old!?!?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Can't believe this was nearly 2 years ago, doesn't seem possible!


----------



## Jo_Bean

anniepie said:


> Omg Jo...your little one is so grown up!! More than a year old!?!?

I know Annie :cry: it's hard to believe isn't it?! But you! How is your baby 7 months old? I missed the whole arrival and everything!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey lovelies! How weird, I have only been back on here for the first time in a very long time the other day! Little catch up from us... Dexter is 10 months old now (time flies scarily!) and we are all well. I am now a SAHM on the whole, although I will be returning to do a couple of midwifery shifts a month to keep my hand in and I run a sling library in my town now (I became a babywearing addict!) My reason for returning to b&b is that we are going to be NTNP for number 2 (eek!) Even though Dexter is a terrible sleeper... oh well! Tbh it is unlikely to happen anytime soon as we very rarely dtd these days and I am still BFing through the day and night, he does not eat a lot of food yet, so unlikely to ovulate, but we just thought we would just see what happens. It should be more relaxed than last time! You guys were such a support when I was TTC and I know we helped each other lots... good luck to anybody on their TTC journey and I hope to get some little updates from you lot xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Daniel turned 1 last Tuesday. He's a lovely adventurous little boy with a mop of curly hair, who loves hats, handbags and fairy wands, and cars. I feel very blessed to have him in my life. He's walking more all the time. I started back at work 3.5 days a week last month. Enjoying it in some respects but have been given a full time workload on 3.5 days and threatened with demotion. Dh and I are discussing no 2 but I'm worried about the money. It'd be hard for us unless I managed to retain my role and go full time before I got pregnant, because I earn more. Dh doesn't seem worried and I do want another one, but I'm trying to be practical.
Nice to see how you're all doing. Mrs S I'm a cloth nappy addict too.


----------

